# 3rd Annual Lumberjocks Beer Swap!!!



## HokieKen

*Welcome to the third annual LJs Beer Swap )* There have been dozens of people tell me that they WISH they would have joined the last two. No one who has participated has ever said they wish they hadn't. So here's your chance. Quit thinking and wishing and just jump on in!!


















*Edit to add on 8/26/19:* Reveals start at post #1597 and post #1863 is a synopsis of reveal pictures.

If you like beer, you've come to the right place! Heck, even if you don't like beer but like making stuff and having fun, you've come to the right place! Check out some of the projects from the first beer swap and from last year's beer swap.

*So here's what we're doing (aka "the rules"):*

You'll send a six-pack of beer (or possibly something else, read the next section) and some sort of "accessory" to your recipient who will be assigned randomly. You are responsible for packing and shipping to your recipient. Remember bottles are breakable so please pack accordingly.
Before signing up, please do a little Googling on how to ship beer and what the restrictions by different shipping companies are. You'll be responsible for shipping and I won't give any "legal" advice on the issue so please know about it.
The goal is to send your recipient something they can't run down to the corner store and buy. We don't need Budweiser or Miller Light being shipped all over the country. So pick some beer that is brewed local to you or near you that isn't distributed nationally IF YOU CAN. I know there are some locations where there may not be any craft breweries. In that case, just go to the store and try to find something you think is unique and not mass-marketed.
The "accessory" is completely up to you and your creativity. Coasters, bottle openers, mugs, totes, beer-dispensing hats, the list goes on…. Just try to squeeze a little wood in there if you can. But this is for fun so there really are no rules ;-)
*YOU MUST PARTICIPATE IN THE THREAD TO PLAY!* I'm very serious about this. I will drop you from the participation list faster than a drunk daddy with an ugly baby if you don't check in at least once a week. That means post a comment in the thread. Even if it's just "I'm still here and I'm working on my project." You need to post it. I think if you embrace the banter and participate regularly you'll have a good time and make some new friends though. If you're sensitive or can't take a joke though, you should probably just move on along. This is not the swap your looking for (in obi-wan's voice).
*If you are new to LJ swaps* I will require that you send me a picture of your completed project that you are ready to ship *ON TIME - see dates below* before your sender ships your package. Since there is no progress picture in this swap, this will ensure that everyone that ships a package on time receives one on time as well. Swap veterans can ignore this. Swap veterans will also know exactly why I'm doing this. I will NOT e-mail you or PM you a reminder if you don't provide this. Sorry but we're all adults. If I don't get this picture from you ON TIME, you will be dropped from the list and your recipient will be re-assigned to your sender. So PLEASE keep up with the deadline dates below and e-mail or PM me IN ADVANCE if there is an issue. I will work with you AS LONG AS YOU COMMUNICATE AHEAD OF TIME.

*Other Stuff:*

If you want to play and don't drink alcohol or have health issues that affect what you can receive, then no problem! Just MAKE SURE when you send your registration e-mail you tell me what you can or cannot have. I will make sure your sender knows and understands. So if you are a diabetic who doesn't drink, no sweat! We'll get you some diet soda or sparkling water or something.
No other special requests please. Let's not make it hard to try to shop for beer because your recipient only likes bottle-conditioned German wheat beers that have 8.2% ABV and only come in 19.476 oz plastic cans. If everyone adheres to Rule 2 in the last section, you'll get good quality beers and get to try something new. 
But, by all means, make use of this forum to discuss interesting beers and what you like or don't like. I know I've gotten some good recommendations of beers to try through casual conversation many times and ended up finding something I loved. Also, while I enjoy good beer, I'm not really an educated connoisseur of the beverage. So please share your knowledge in the thread as well.
When you post your project, please use the tag *beer swap 2019*
For shipping reasons, unfortunately, we're going to have to restrict this to participants in the continental US. Sorry to the rest of y'all :-( Please feel free to play along at home though! Make yourself a nice new beer-guzzling accessory and show it to us when the rest of us reveal our swap packages! 

*To sign up:*
Shoot me an e-mail at lumberjocks.summer16swap at gmail dot com

Your email should contain:
LJ username
Real Name
Shipping Address


You'll receive an e-mail from the same address assigning your recipient and their address and information.

*Dates:*
If you're participating, send me an e-mail at the above address by *Monday 7/22*.
I'll send out recipient information the following *Friday 7/26*.
First time swappers must send me a picture of their ready-to-ship project by midnight EDT on *Saturday 8/17*
Please ship your package no later than *Monday 8/19*.
We'll post reveal pictures on *Friday 8/23* or sooner if everyone receives theirs earlier.

I'll keep a list of participants below. If you send a registration e-mail but I don't put your name on this list in a day or 2, PM me or send another e-mail. Thanks for playing, let's have some fun!

*Participants:*
Hokieken *S R* 
GrantA. *S R*
Keebler1 *S*
RichBolduc *S R*
EarlS *S R*
mikeacg *S R*
Steve *S R*
anthm27 *S R*
Bill Berklich. *S R*
duckmilk *S R*
Lazyman *S R*


----------



## GrantA

I'll play!


----------



## HokieKen

I knew you would ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Woohoo, I'm going to watch. . . . . .again.


----------



## DavePolaschek

If we find a place in Santa Fe on our first trip down there, I will probably be a late join. If it takes more than one trip to find a house, probably not.

One of the disturbing things beer-wise is that there's some consolidation going on. There are still new places popping up, but the ones who made really good beer and grew have been targets for the big boys. I suppose it's ever thus, but ever since Leinenkugel's got bought by Miller, now Miller/Molson/Coors, I've been hoping for my favorite beers to remain independent.

Looking forward to seeing what gets swapped!


----------



## Keebler1

Ok Im game again


----------



## RichBolduc

In!

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

We are still in the process of planning several summer trips so I'll have to check my travel schedule once it is locked down and compare to the swap dates before I sign up.

Dave, Santa Fe is one of the cheapest places to buy beer that I have ever seen and they have some good craft beers there too. Even "imports" from other states seem to be cheaper there, at least than they are in DFW anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

There ain't no eclipse this year Nathan, so that excuse ain't gonna fly again! ;-P


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan youre in just leave with a friend to ship or ship early


----------



## EarlS

Sign me up and mark me down with a P since my tubafor coasters are done!!! I'm just working on the beer selection. Might be a bit early to buy it though. I'm still looking for a corn IPA, or maybe a dextrose draft for the moderator????


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, Earl gets the award for earliest progress pics ever. He sent them to me back before the BBQ swap even started! And we aren't even doing progress pics!!


----------



## HokieKen

Earl - shoot me an e-mail or PM with your address. I have your old one but I'm not sure where and I don't know your new one.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Was cleaning out a box and came across the following. Seems appropriate.


----------



## doubleG469

> Nathan youre in just leave with a friend to ship or ship early
> 
> - Keebler1


Yes Nathan, leave it with me! I'll make sure it's consumed er uh I mean shipped on time!


----------



## mikeacg

You know I will play!


----------



## EarlS

> And we aren t even doing progress pics!!
> 
> - HokieKen


All that hard work mutilating tubfors for nothing - no P for me….. :+(

I've heard rumors of a lime green beer at one of the local breweries. I wonder if it glows in the dark??


----------



## HokieKen

> You know I will play!
> 
> - mikeacg


Damn right you will. ))


----------



## HokieKen

Not for nothing Earl. I got some good eye-candy out of it during a between-swap-lull


----------



## HokieKen

Mike - shoot me an e-mail if address has changed since last summer. Otherwise I've got your info.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, there is literally an eclipse tomorrow in South America!

Seriously, I have a couple of ideas in mind. I just have to make sure that I can finish one and be somewhere I can ship it along with the other things my wife has signed me up to make for folks. Those orbs I made not too long ago are really popular. Is there such a thing as a beer orb?


----------



## HokieKen

If you can figure a way, ANY way, to say it's related to beer then it's a "beer orb"!

And I mean that tongue-in-cheek but also in sincerity  Go creative and outside of the box! This ain't just for bottle openers and totes and mugs.

If I wanted to make an orb, I'd call it a drinking game. Whoever can balance a beer bottle on top without it falling the longest wins ;-) Or bore the bottom out and put an opener in there…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> If I wanted to make an orb, I'd call it a drinking game.


It's an indicator. Balance it on your head while drinking. When it falls off, you have had enough.


----------



## hairy

I'm out! I would like to drink a beer now and then, but I don't think I could without a cigarette, and I sure don't want a cigarette.


----------



## Keebler1

Then tell Kenny you dont drink and join the swap anyways hairy


----------



## EarlS

Some of the local breweries also make some really great old style root beer for those that don't want to imbibe in the adult version or the pretend version. Decide what you like to drink and let Kenny know what it is when you sign up.


----------



## GrantA

As long as it ain't Yankee tea. There will be none of that getting swapped


----------



## robscastle

Ask Murray if he is interested, https://www.lumberjocks.com/murrayintokyo

Maybe you will get some of these.










I know my woodworking skills need honing up but I am so far away its too expensive postage wise.
I will accept a position as an Honourary Observer if accepable.

Anybody seen who pinched my bloody sander yet?


----------



## jeffswildwood

The third annual beer swap. Ken you may need to sell t-shirts for this one! )


----------



## HokieKen

> I m out! I would like to drink a beer now and then, but I don t think I could without a cigarette, and I sure don t want a cigarette.
> 
> - hairy


I hear ya loud and clear Hairy. I quit smoking in 2003 and had to quit drinking because any time I tried to have a drink without a cigarette I ended up with lots of drinks and a pack of cigarettes. I went for about 10 years without a beer when I finally quit for real. So I know exactly where you're coming from and don't blame you for sitting out. Like Keebler said, you're welcome to play and recieve something non-alcoholic if you want. But, if buying the beer to send is too risky, I totally get it. Keep those lungs clean buddy!


----------



## HokieKen

> The third annual beer swap. Ken you may need to sell t-shirts for this one! )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Interesting idea Jeff…. Hmmm. Maybe if we hit a 12-pack of participants I'll look into having some made up ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> I know my woodworking skills need honing up but I am so far away its too expensive postage wise.
> I will accept a position as an Honourary Observer if accepable.
> 
> Anybody seen who pinched my bloody sander yet?
> 
> - robscastle


Your observation is honorably accepted. I haven't seen your sander but I think I found your chainsaw….


----------



## GrantA

Kenny! You're supposed to keep that covered up with your cape!


----------



## EarlS

My what a big saw you have!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I see the confusion Grant but, that's not me. I would never take such a distasteful photo. That's my sister.


----------



## bndawgs

email sent. heaven help me


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I see the confusion Grant but, that s not me. I would never take such a distasteful photo. That s my sister.
> 
> - HokieKen


I thought *THIS* is your sister :<))))


----------



## HokieKen

I have lots of sisters Tony ;-)

Welcome to the melee Steve!


----------



## bndawgs

I'm already nervous about this.

hope someone likes a pizza peel. :{


----------



## hairy

> I m out! I would like to drink a beer now and then, but I don t think I could without a cigarette, and I sure don t want a cigarette.
> 
> - hairy
> 
> But, if buying the beer to send is too risky, I totally get it. Keep those lungs clean buddy!
> 
> - HokieKen


 I know that someday a Doctor will tell me I have cancer, Alzheimer's, or something terrible, and I'm buying beer and cigarettes on the way home.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang right Hairy! Give it a few years. You'll be able to have a beer without wanting a cigarette ;-)

That's not a Pizza Peel Steve, that's a flight server.


----------



## bndawgs

flight server, that's what i meant. damn autocorrect


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Delete

aaaaaw, the light goes on, thats why my ex got me hooked on rum, easier to carry, she was smarter than I was, lol.


----------



## HokieKen

They're always smarter than we are Carlos…


----------



## Lazyman

Since this is a beer swap and not a BBQ Swap, I guess the question is …









What kind of beer am I going drink with the ribs.


----------



## HokieKen

I've had the "Hazy Little Thing" and like it a lot Nathan. Not sure it pairs well with ribs though. Don't recognize any of the others.

If you want to mail them to me With the ribs, I'll let you know though.


----------



## Lazyman

The Santa Fe Happy Camper and the Hop Fusion Hairpin are a couple of my current favorites. They are the most likely to be paired with the Ribs tonight.


----------



## duckmilk

I would say drink them all and find out which one or two goes best. They'll all taste better as you keep drinking.



> They re always smarter than we are Carlos…
> 
> - HokieKen


That's cause they think with their brains Kenny.


----------



## Lazyman

As you know, I am a lightweight Duck. Two beers and I won't be able eat any ribs.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Are Lone Pint Brewery beers available to most of you? Yellow rose, Gentlemens Relish, etc? The brewery is in my town.


----------



## duckmilk

Six beers and you can save on a lot of groceries and have fun whilst doing it.


----------



## HokieKen

Never heard of them John. So you have to join!


----------



## HokieKen

I didn't have ribs, just a 'mater sammich. And I ain't sad about it 

Having a nice beer too )


----------



## duckmilk

I understand that phrase Kenny.


----------



## MSquared

My son turned 21 recently and his buddies are catching up. ( gotta stay on the good side of the law!) Time to take the Home Brew Gear out of mothballs and fire things up! It's been ages since I made a batch. These days, I bring racks of ribs to my mechanics and they give me some of their very good home brew. Sweet deal and free motor-head advice!


----------



## bndawgs

Homemade meatball sub for me.

Got one tomato so far. Birds got to some of the cherry ones. Not going to end well for them


----------



## robscastle

Good thing thats not a cast iron bed on the planer!

Steve:- Not enough nitrogen in the soil hint hint


----------



## MSquared

May try the netting this year. Well fed birds mostly, Squirrels and Raccoons. Going for a late crop this time around.


----------



## Lazyman

Hang some red Christmas balls as decoys on the bushes. It actually seems to help keeping the birds away.


----------



## clieb91

Dave great clip and seems quite appropriate . 
I'll let you know soon. I don't drink alcohol but I am a huge fan of any micro-brewed sodas.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Nathan I also love hazy little thing, only other one I recognize is the helles tropic and I don't seem to remember looking it much

John we have never heard of it so you must join. Kenny, put him on the list


----------



## JohnMcClure

Maybe I can do this one… is approximately one six-pack the typical volume of beer to send?


----------



## GrantA

Yep. Look back at the last two for ideas.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan I also love hazy little thing, only other one I recognize is the helles tropic and I don t seem to remember looking it much
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


That's why the Helles Tropic is way in the back. I am not crazy about it either. It came in a Sierra Nevada Sampler that was mostly IPAs. I bought the sampler mostly because that is the only way I've been able to find the SN Rye IPA which I really like.


----------



## mikeacg

I checked out Devil's Backbone and it appears that they make a number of good dark beers… Just sayin'
And there is a brewery in Iowa that makes a Cattywampus beer (probably from corn?) and a lot of very unusual sounding beers. Pulpit Rock Brewing Company in Decorah (just in case Earl needs any suggestions…)
I'll be testing a bunch of beers tonight (Did I mention it's my birthday?) but I'll probably pull the plug on the computer to keep me from posting until I sober up! You can thank me tomorrow!


----------



## EarlS

Did anyone clarify that the 6-pack should be full cans, not empties? Just checking for a friend….

Mike - Now that the girls are both in college, my wife would like to do some road trips around IA. Sounds like Decorah is going to be on that list. There are a fair number of small breweries in the Quad Cities area where we will be moving that I need to check out too. I think Dave P also mentioned a brewery he visited in Dubuque on one of his forays out of the frozen tundra of MN.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Happy birthday, Mike! I imagine you'll be keeping very careful tasting notes, right? ;-)


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

Man, y'all got busy last night!



> I understand that phrase Kenny.
> 
> - duckmilk


I knew you would Duck. And I don't care about anyone who doesn't ;-P



> Homemade meatball sub for me.
> 
> Got one tomato so far. Birds got to some of the cherry ones. Not going to end well for them
> 
> - Steve


It never ends well for the tomatoes Steve ;-) I quit trying to grow my own a few years ago because of the stinkin' deer eating them. I just don't have to time to patrol and prevent. Thankfully between all the people I know that grow them and the farmer's market, I never have to do without.

Mike - Happy Birthday buddy! You can drink legally now or is this only #20?

John - A six pack (or equivalent growler/crowler) is what's required and what has usually been sent. Sometimes people send like 19 though… (Rich to me last year ) and sometimes there may be an extra one or two as a "bonus". But yeah, a sixer is what's typical. The quality of the beer is what's important!

Devil's Backbone has become one of my favorite breweries Mike. I sent you the 8-point last year but none of their darks. Maybe this year Chris or Steve will get your name, I feel sure both of them can get their hands on Devil's Backbone up there 

Nathan - I can get Sierra Nevada around here but it's a very limited selection. Never seen the Rye IPA. I'll have to keep an eye out…


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## DavePolaschek

> Nathan - I can get Sierra Nevada around here but it's a very limited selection. Never seen the Rye IPA. I'll have to keep an eye out…


Sierra Nevada is worth a call out. Seventh largest brewery in the US, and still owned by the founder, not MillerCoorsBuschPabst. If you don't have a good selection at your local, ask them to carry more flavors.


----------



## Lazyman

I've asked the beer guy at Total Wine & Spirits to stock more Rye IPAs in general, and the SN RIPA specifically, but it hasn't seemed to help. The only time I've seen the Sierra Nevada RIPA is in their samplers so you have to buy some beers you may not like just to get it (like a Helles Tropical). Luckily, Deep Ellum Brewery, which is local, makes a double RIPA (Dream Crusher) that I find pretty tasty-I tend to like the flavor of the higher alcohol content IPAs. As you all saw in my shop beer fridge picture, I am out of the Dream Crusher so I guess I need to make beer run. Real Ale Brewing (Blanco, TX) makes an RIPA that's not bad too.

I think that sometimes the distributors are the issue, especially with the craft brews. Total Wine stopped carrying Upslope IPA, one of my favorite IPAs from Colorado, because the distributor doesn't seem to bring it to Texas anymore so anytime I go to NM or CO I pickup a couple for 6ers. Dang it! I should have thought about that when Duck went to NM last month.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKE *
*HERE IS YOUR PRESENT* :<)))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

Ha! That's pretty funny Tony )


----------



## mikeacg

Tony,
I'm not sure I remember what to do with one of those…

Kenny,
A few more that 20 - Let's just call it 11 six-packs in beerese. Wait! That's sounds even worse!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Everything sounds better in beerese Mike ;-) You can hang onto his gift until my birthday next month Tony. I'm a few six packs behind Mike so I can still remember what to do with it ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

alright, i got two ideas for this beer swap. now i just need some wood and someone to make them for me


----------



## HokieKen

Grant has a nice big and fully equipped shop Steve. He might be willing to do some commission work ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

sweet, i can send him a pic of the items and a 6 pack. would be nice if he ends up my swap partner.


----------



## HokieKen

Send me a six pack too and he will ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

also, i need to get a router bit, do we think my dad's old PB or craftsman router in the tabletop router table is 1/4 or 1/2"?


----------



## HokieKen

It depends on the size of the motor Steve. But for most routers you can get collets for both sizes. I'm not aware of any PC routers that can't accept both sizes. I'm not familiar with Craftsman routers though.


----------



## bndawgs

it's an old school one. i'll just check when i get home. it's got the little push button trigger lock on it. something tells me it's a PB. but i'm bored at work and want to buy something now. lol


----------



## Keebler1

Steve buy a set of 1/2" and a set of 1/4" and send me the set you can't/dont use. Mine takes both


----------



## bndawgs

LOL, i have routers for both, but i don't feel like making a new router table right now.


----------



## Keebler1

I want to make a router table but I still havent finished my mitre saw station I started several months ago. It probably wont be finished for a year or two at this rate


----------



## GrantA




----------



## EarlS

> - GrantA


Hopefully your taste in beer has improved. When I was in High School in the 80's we went to Golden, CO for a school activity so we all went down to the river that Coors pulls their water from and added some "natural" flavoring to it.


----------



## HokieKen

> - GrantA


Yeah, hard to believe you're a redhead now. At least you quit drinking from the can.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Took a couple of the kids with me for a beer run









I don't know what kind of beer is worth $37 for 4 bottles… any of you seen this?


----------



## bndawgs

Too rich for my blood. The 6/$24 for hopslam was a little tough to swallow myself.


----------



## duckmilk

I sent this pic to Nathan. Here is my solution to birds in my t'maters.










When you've been out working, hot and sweaty, ain't nothing wrong with an ice cold Coors.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a short-run brew that's 15-18 ABV and can be aged in a cellar and is supposed to improve with age like good Scotch or fine wine. It's definitely not something we average Joes are buying but, they'll sell every drop they brewed at that price.


----------



## MSquared

Well John, that's gonna be the look on your face after a couple of those Dos Equis and some Guac!


----------



## HokieKen

That netting ain't gonna stop me Duck!

Bring out the Coors on the other hand and I'll get gone faster than a fat kid can eat a cake. ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

I had a 17.6% brown at a local brewery yesterday, they would only serve about 4oz in a glass and it kinda kicked my a$$. When I got home, my wife asked me how much I had been drinking, only 2 dear.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I've had a couple of those high content darks at local breweries too Duck. They'll sneak up and bite you in the butt before you know it ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Another one from Devil's Backbone tonight.


----------



## mikeacg

A couple of these Escanaba black beers, a porterhouse steak, sweet corn, fried potatoes with diced Vidalia onions and Jalapenos…

Life is good!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm jealous Mike! Well, I doubt I'd like the beer but the food sounds awesome


----------



## GrantA

And here's one for our fearless leader. Thankfully he usually has a cape covering them


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny as a child…

Happy 4th of July everybody!


----------



## GrantA




----------



## Lazyman

> When you ve been out working, hot and sweaty, ain t nothing wrong with an ice cold Coors.
> 
> - duckmilk


Definitely better than Kool Aid but just barely! ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Hung this up the other day. Just have a fire stick hooked up to it. Was going to use a TV mount, but at only 21 lbs, I went with a 4" French cleat. Fit perfectly in the space.


----------



## Keebler1

Between memorial day and labor day Americans consume 818 hot dogs per second


----------



## bndawgs

Joey chestnut makes up about 80% of them.

I heard we'll drink about $1B in alcohol this holiday.


----------



## Lazyman

I guess I had better get started and do my part. I'm falling behind.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll try to do my part!


----------



## clieb91

Hope Everyone's 4th was a Blast…



















CtL


----------



## anthm27

Beer swap is right up my alley, Problem is I live in Hong Kong, I,ve PMed the boss to find out if I can participate.
Lets see.
Kind Regards
Anthm


----------



## HokieKen

Well, the fireworks were rained out here and postponed until tonight. We did have a nice cookout at my in-laws with some good grilled chicken and brats  Even scorched a few ears of Satan's Boogers. We did some little "legal" fireworks in the yard with the grandkids before the storms rolled in. All-in-all it was a nice evening. Hope all of y'all's was the same!



> Beer swap is right up my alley, Problem is I live in Hong Kong, I,ve PMed the boss to find out if I can participate.
> Lets see.
> Kind Regards
> Anthm
> 
> - anthm27


PM sent Anthony.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's one for our friends down under


----------



## Keebler1

Thats where im getting your beer from Kenny


----------



## DavePolaschek

> All-in-all it was a nice evening. Hope all of y'all's was the same!


The humidity here has been brutal all this week. If I wanted this kind of weather, I'd live down in Misery. Our baby-back ribs got cooked in the toaster oven instead of on the grill. Neighbors had the usual complement of explosive dumbassery, but there was no ambulance and only a little crying, so that's something.


----------



## Keebler1

Explosive dumbassery can be fun to watch


----------



## HokieKen

I love to watch dumbassery in all its many forms.


----------



## GrantA

Dang Anthm if I knew it'd get through customs ok I might play that game. Still tempting. I ran rates for grins for 10 lbs @ 12×12x12 (I get pretty good discounts) and it looks like it would cost about $100 from me to HKG but about $200 from HKG to me. You may have better rates available to you locally though- plug in the same to zip 31757 and see what you can get.

Thanks Kenny now I have to add KEG to the shop expenses list. Wait til I show Sara why bahaha


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I pretty much told Anthony the same thing Grant. Escalated costs for shipping is one issue but then we have to consider that customs routinely opens packages…

I would definitely make a keg urinal. It would be kinda like my bucket urinal. But with plumbing.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, it's not the explosive dumbassery I mind so much as the inevitable crying.


----------



## HokieKen

If you'd quit shooting those kids with your pellet gun there might be less crying Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

And if a boar had teats, it'd be a sow. What's your point, Bubba? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I was just gonna suggest shooting them in the throat next time. That way they can't be so loud.


----------



## Keebler1

Shootem in the throat with a paintball gun rghtwhere the adams apple is they wont be able to make a sound. Friends had that happen during a pantball game accidentally. Guy that got hit never came back to play


----------



## mikeacg

> And if a boar had teats, it'd be a sow. What's your point, Bubba? ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Bam! Checkmate! Ha ha ha!

Atta boy Dave!


----------



## HokieKen

> And if a boar had teats, it'd be a sow. What's your point, Bubba? ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Bam! Checkmate! Ha ha ha!
> 
> Atta boy Dave!
> 
> - mikeacg


Not really. Boars do have teats.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny's comment brought this to mind:


----------



## HokieKen

Is Mike Hunt here? Has anyone seen Mike Hunt?


----------



## EarlS

Moral turpitude! Read your contract, Miss Honeywell! I'll have you fired for moral turpitude!


----------



## HokieKen

I don't care if they're dead as long as they ain't too cold!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Moral turpitude! Read your contract, Miss Honeywell! I ll have you fired for moral turpitude!
> 
> - EarlS


funniest part is when she is talking to principle about the incident




*BAHAHAHAHAHAHA :<)))))))*


----------



## anthm27

> Dang Anthm if I knew it d get through customs ok I might play that game. Still tempting. I ran rates for grins for 10 lbs @ 12×12x12 (I get pretty good discounts) and it looks like it would cost about $100 from me to HKG but about $200 from HKG to me. You may have better rates available to you locally though- plug in the same to zip 31757 and see what you can get.
> 
> Thanks Kenny now I have to add KEG to the shop expenses list. Wait til I show Sara why bahaha
> 
> - GrantA


Hay GrantA,
Thanks a million for the reply, I worked out I can air mail 11 pounds to the US for about 120USD which would put me in the game.
Um, Ken has PM ed me and said that US customs maybe the problem. Anything can be posted into Hong Kong.
Work in progress.
Regards
Anthony


----------



## anthm27

> Yeah, I pretty much told Anthony the same thing Grant. Escalated costs for shipping is one issue but then we have to consider that customs routinely opens packages…
> 
> I would definitely make a keg urinal. It would be kinda like my bucket urinal. But with plumbing.
> 
> - HokieKen


Cheers Ken,
got it with the customs stuff, where there is a will there is a way though.
(i do get to the US pretty well once a month, maybe I can hand deliver)

I had a great 6 cans already selected and assure you its unavailable in the US

Have a good weekend,
Regards
Anthony


----------



## HokieKen

Here's one that's not something I would usually buy but I bought a sampler pack that had it in there. And I really like it! It's a strong but pleasant taste and it tastes like a campfire. I don't know how else to describe it


----------



## HokieKen

> Cheers Ken,
> got it with the customs stuff, where there is a will there is a way though.
> (i do get to the US pretty well once a month, maybe I can hand deliver)
> 
> I had a great 6 cans already selected and assure you its unavailable in the US
> 
> Have a good weekend,
> Regards
> Anthony
> 
> - anthm27


Anthony - we may be on to something here  If you come to the US regularly, can you provide a US address for shipping? If we can have a US shipping address and you're willing to handle shipping (or hand delivery) on your end, I don't see any reason you can't join our motley little crew! If you can't provide a US address, I'll reach out and see how the rest of the participants feel about paying the higher shipping costs and rolling the dice with customs.

I hope we can work it out. We could take the LJ Beer Swap internationall!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

International customs with beer is going to be complicated. If you don't declare the alcohol, and they check the package, it'll get confiscated or fined. If you do declare the boozy goodness, you'll have to deal with age-verification and shipper restrictions. IIRC, FedEx is the only one who'll deliver alcohol for you if you're not a licensed shipper.

Much easier if you can keep it all within the US.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep. Spot on Dave.


----------



## bndawgs

If he travels here regularly, he could bring his stuff and FedEx it while here. He'd have to check the alcohol in his luggage. We could ship to his work if things would work out that way.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Coming back from Germany I brought 6 large bottles of dark German beer in my duffel bag, packed with dirty uniforms. We flew civilian airlines, not military. No problem. Several guys even brought mini kegs back. Don't know how Hong Kong would be.

If it works out, Ken will have to have the T-shirts say *3rd annual international beer swap*.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Carrying in your luggage is one thing, Jeff. You're allowed to carry a certain amount into the country (used to be 2l of booze, or a case of beer, IIRC). Shipping is a different ball game, though. You not only have customs, with no personal exemption, but you have the shipping company who doesn't want to get tagged for delivering booze to a minor.

I think everything will be fine if Anthony can bring it into the US and ship domestically.


----------



## bndawgs

Breakfast of champions. Minus the bacon


----------



## HokieKen

Been quite a while since I had shop time on a Saturday. Here's today's focus:


----------



## Lazyman

That's a beast Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm gonna see if I can tame it Nathan.


----------



## HokieKen

Or drop the bed. One or the other….


----------



## Lazyman

Might want to build a crane first.


----------



## HokieKen

I think it's too late to build one first.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a perfect IPA for a hot, muggy afternoon  My head knows it's not hydrating me but my mouth don't care!









Like the opener? ;-p


----------



## GrantA

You're supposed to smash the bottle when it's empty so its more compact in the trash!


----------



## HokieKen

No Grant, that's for smashing fingers when people try to touch my beer.


----------



## HokieKen

Dangit! I'm on my last beer…


----------



## anthm27

> Anthony - we may be on to something here  If you come to the US regularly, can you provide a US address for shipping? If we can have a US shipping address and you're willing to handle shipping (or hand delivery) on your end, I don't see any reason you can't join our motley little crew! If you can't provide a US address, I'll reach out and see how the rest of the participants feel about paying the higher shipping costs and rolling the dice with customs.
> 
> I hope we can work it out. We could take the LJ Beer Swap internationall!!
> 
> - HokieKen


Cheers Ken,
Mate , I,m thinking thinking,
I will PM you in a few days with my idea.
Regards
Anth


----------



## anthm27

> If he travels here regularly, he could bring his stuff and FedEx it while here. He d have to check the alcohol in his luggage. We could ship to his work if things would work out that way.
> 
> - Steve


Hi Steve,
Can you or someone here please confirm if I walk into here with 6 beers and a wood trinket they will ship to anywhere in the US?

Kind Regards
Anthm


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Can you or someone here please confirm if I walk into here with 6 beers and a wood trinket they will ship to anywhere in the US?


Nope. There are three of the 50 states nobody can ship alcohol to. And many other states have arcane requirements for you to ship alcohol to them.

http://www.ncsl.org/research/financial-services-and-commerce/direct-shipment-of-alcohol-state-statutes.aspx has a list of the state statutes for *receiving* alcohol.

FedEx may allow you to ship, but you'll have to do age verification for the recipient (i.e. the driver will have to check their ID) if the state you're shipping to allows that.

UPS and USPS won't accept shipments of alcohol from anyone who isn't a licensed shipper. You don't want to try and get licensed with them.

It's a real pain in the butt.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't think it's illegal to ship yeast samples no? Just sayin.


----------



## anthm27

> Nope. There are three of the 50 states nobody can ship alcohol to. And many other states have arcane requirements for you to ship alcohol to them.
> 
> http://www.ncsl.org/research/financial-services-and-commerce/direct-shipment-of-alcohol-state-statutes.aspx has a list of the state statutes for *receiving* alcohol.
> 
> It's a real pain in the butt.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Wow, thats interesting,
Ok.
I thought Australia was the only country with stupid alcohol laws.


----------



## GrantA

Dave I'm 99% sure fedex won't knowingly accept it either. It's federal law. Anthony you cant walk into anywhere and ship it you'd have to pack it up yourself like the rest of us do, I suggest using sections of thin walled pvc pipe with bubble wrap and ziplocs plus lots of tape. The goal is for nothing to move around which keeps it from sounding like liquid and protects it.


----------



## HokieKen

When it comes right down to it, laws are in place to make sure everybody gets their share of the alcohol tax pie and making sure under-age kids can't obtain alcohol via mail order. Since we're all adults and we aren't shipping any significant quantity, and aren't selling it, I don't think there's any harm in us circumventing the rules since we aren't violating the spirit of the law. A couple of us have basically been told "off the record" by shippers that if they don't know, they don't care.

Obviously, this gets more complex if you introduce customs who regularly open packages. Especially mine. I think about 90% of the Chinese crap I've bought over the years has been opened before it ever made it to me.

So, yeah, hopefully you can come up with a US address and can join us!


----------



## GrantA

That's because your packages from China end up buzzing on the conveyor, you've gotta tell em to be more discrete and leave the batteries out man.


----------



## anthm27

On a brighter note, 
I took care of these 4 soldiers at yesterdays happy hour.
Philippine brewed San Miguel.
Staple diet here in Asia
Regards
Anthm










P.S Kenny if your reading please see your PMs (trying to get an email to you)


----------



## MSquared

.


----------



## HokieKen

Good news, Anthony is in! 

I'll be in touch via e-mail tomorrow Anthony.


----------



## EarlS

Sounds like Kenny had a good day in the shop. We spent the day selecting lights for the house. After that we decided on paint colors which meant putting paint sample spots on the walls. Not really working in the shop but better than sitting around the apartment. Since I did such a good job my wife decided we needed to go find some new clothes for me at the mall. Not sure why I want to get shorts and shirts I can't wear in the shop. I guess a bunch of my "good" shop apparel will be finding a new home at the goodwill store.

The ship/reveal week for the beer swap could be busy. The older daughter moves in at her college the 16/17 weekend. IA State Freshman move-in day for my youngest daughter is on 08/20. We are hoping to close on the loan and move in later in the week. Looks like it will be a busy week. Good thing I'll have some refreshment to enjoy while unpacking.


----------



## GrantA

Earl you better get the hand tools back out and occupy yourself with something before you get "hired" to paint the whole place!

I finally got to use the mortiser I bought a while back, between that and a cheap taper jig I picked up I've got leg making cut in about a quarter the time easily. 
Knocking out a coffee table and new green egg table (stay tuned Earl!) before a party on Thursday. Have yall noticed I seem to work best under pressure ;-p let's see if I can pull this off


----------



## EarlS

Grant - last time I was "hired" to paint the whole place I wound up having surgery for a ruptured disk in my back. Of course that might have been at least partially due to the 20 pallets of retaining wall blocks I installed too.

Make sure you keep good notes for that BGE table 'cause I will be interested.


----------



## mikeacg

Made me laugh Grant! I have a mortiser that I picked up at an auction a year or two back and it's still sitting on the floor, waiting to be plugged in… Just had to have it though!!
Was at Lowe's yesterday picking up the rest of the flooring I needed for the store and they had all kinds of grills on sale. I was tempted but I didn't have my car (rode with a buddy 'cuz the hearse is a 2-seater and we had to take Mama with us. I just can't get her to lay down in the back!)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good job with the injury to get out of work, Earl! Way to take one for the team!

Yesterday I spent some time at my sweetie's fixing the floor. It's a knotty pine floor and some of the knots have fallen out. As there's just a crawl space under it, she got mice coming through the knots last winter, so she wanted them fixed, but didn't want to just replace the boards with the problem.




























I cut some patches to approximately the right size, then took a rasp to the holes, making them taper so the patches wouldn't fall through (took me one try to figure *that* out), used the rasp and a gent saw to fine-tune the patches, and glued them into place last night. Today I'm going to my last day of work, and then tomorrow I'll be spending the day planing the patches smooth and applying garnet shellac to make them look like knots.

More photos on Tuesday or Wednesday. Maybe even a project.

But first, off to work for the last time so I can pick up my stapler.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang site was down all day yesterday. So y'all may notice 2 more names in the participant list  Anthony (anthm27) has worked out the logistics of being able to participate without any shipping outside the US and Bill's back!

So I drank my last beer from my Devil's Backbone sampler pack on Saturday. I made a beer run yesterday to restock the fridge. Got another sampler pack from another brewery. This one isn't local but I do like some of their beers I've had. Anyone want to guess what brewery it is? Nathan? ;-p









That was the first one out of the box^. It came highly recommended from Nathan and there were 2 other IPAs in the pack that I know I like. Plus it was on sale for $15 for the 12 pack  I really liked that Rye IPA. Glad you plugged it Nathan. One thing I don't really like about this sampler is that it's 2 each of six flavors instead of 3 each of four like most sampler packs. I really wish there was more than one more of this one left. Now I'll end up wanting it every time I go to the beer fridge but leaving it for last…

The second one out of the pack was underwhelming. Not bad but very watered-down and almost tasteless IMO. 









So that was my weekend of beer. Happy Monday boys!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> On a brighter note,
> I took care of these 4 soldiers at yesterdays happy hour.
> Philippine brewed San Miguel.
> Staple diet here in Asia
> Regards
> Anthm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - anthm27


I remember going through a LOT of those in my Navy days. 75-78.


----------



## Bluenote38

> ... many other states have arcane requirements for you to ship alcohol to them.
> 
> http://www.ncsl.org/research/financial-services-and-commerce/direct-shipment-of-alcohol-state-statutes.aspx has a list of the state statutes for *receiving* alcohol.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks for the research Dave - Looks like I can accept shipments of any beer/wine/cider (< 21 %) from anyone/where as long as it's under 312 Oz (weird number?) and personal.

SO… if ya'll can't ship to your recipient feel free to ship it my way - I'll sample and report back ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Those rules are null and void if the sender is not a licensed manufacturer of beer or spirits. We're all outlaws


----------



## Bluenote38

> We re all outlaws
> 
> - GrantA


 Only illegal if you get caught


----------



## HokieKen

> Only illegal if you get caught
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Pretty sure that's not true… ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

> Only illegal if you get caught
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> Pretty sure that s not true… ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


It's ok Kenny - I'm using a return address of some guy in VA - LOL…


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff's not gonna be happy about that Bill!


----------



## EarlS

> It s ok Kenny - I m using a return address of some guy in VA - LOL…
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Isn't Dave P moving soon??


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but he's moving to New Mexico. Mail only runs on the third Tuesday of every other month down there.


----------



## EarlS

Exactly - we can use his "old" address for the return address on the swap boxes.

I shouldn't have said anything about painting and back injuries. The GC just texted me to let me know the painter is in the hospital with a back injury and no idea when he will be back. Where did I put all my painting stuff????


----------



## HokieKen

Well, his old address is Adobe in Minnesota so I doubt if he would mind ;-) At least that's the one he always gave me.


----------



## bndawgs

alright, who has an extra table they don't want? i think i'm tired of my craftsman


----------



## HokieKen

An extra table? I'm gonna guess that is supposed to be table SAW ;-)

Grant has like 14 of them. He can probably hook you up.


----------



## GrantA

hehe I do have extra saws needing homes. Especially if you want to go 3-phase (PM66 and Unisaw). I do have some single phase too though (Grizzly & Unisaw)


----------



## bndawgs

yeah, supposed to be table saw.

i'm at the point where i should probably do some tuning up and i don't really feel like it.

Trying to figure out if my latest glue up with a slight bow is due to the table saw or too much pressure


----------



## GrantA

did you joint the boards before glue up? I also have a couple jointers for sale


----------



## bndawgs

I could use a drum sander as well. I should have bought that used one for $200 the other week


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. Anything you don't have for sale Grant?


----------



## HokieKen

Steve - a bowed glue-up is kinda hard to blame on your table saw. Not saying it's impossible but most of the time if that happens to me, it's a clamping issue.


----------



## GrantA

the wide belt is not for sale.

actually everything is for the right price. I could buy a bigger one ;-p The shop is even for sale! Just not my dog


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny could use a drum sander as well. I should have bought that used one for him for $200 the other week
> 
> - Steve


Fixed it for you. And I agree.


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, I'm doing another end grain cutting board.


----------



## bndawgs

> Steve - a bowed glue-up is kinda hard to blame on your table saw. Not saying it s impossible but most of the time if that happens to me, it s a clamping issue.
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah, i think it was the glue up as well. although if my blade wasn't at 90, then i can see getting a bowed glue up.

sometimes woodworking is too frustrating


----------



## GrantA

Steve here's another possibility which I have had happen - was the panel laying on top of something solid blocking airflow from the bottom (or top I suppose)? I left a panel on top of my tables and had the makings of a barrel. Moved it where it could get airflow and if flattened back out. mostly


----------



## bndawgs

I glued it up using 3 parallel clamps. there is some dried glue on them, so another possibility.

i took it out of the clamps this morning and i'll check it tonight to see how it's doing. not the end of the world, as it's only 1/16 or so. but frustrating nonetheless


----------



## HokieKen

Also, do you do your glue-ups for your cutting boards all at one shot? For me, I find that if I glue up more than 3 or 4 pieces at most, I run a big risk of not keeping everything flat. In the case of a cutting board, I'd probably glue it up in a few pieces then glue those together for the final workpiece.


----------



## bndawgs

i do them all in 1 shot. since i'm limited to 12" wide, i normally only have 10-12 strips to glue up.


----------



## Keebler1

Just buy way thicker wood than needed and dont worry about the bow cause theres enough to plane flat. Thats one reason i use 8/4 for mine


----------



## bndawgs

it should end up a little over 1" after i plane it flat.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## DavePolaschek

> Well, his old address is Adobe in Minnesota so I doubt if he would mind ;-) At least that's the one he always gave me.


Momma didn't raise no dummies. ;-)

As of three hours ago, I no longer have access to that address. Oh darn. Hmm. Is it nap time? I believe it is!


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats Dave!! I don't mind admitting that I'm one jealous SOB right now :-/
Have a good nap!


----------



## HokieKen

> it should end up a little over 1" after i plane it flat.
> 
> - Steve


----------



## bndawgs

anyone going by MD?

black locust logs


----------



## mikeacg

I managed to score a 6-pack of Deschutes Black Butte Porter at Spirits liquor store on my trip to Marquette yesterday. A big Thanks to Kenny for turning me onto a great brew during our last Beer Swap! I was pretty surprised to see it all the way up here but the store owner is always coming up with incredible beers from all over the world…








Life is good!

But all this research is making me thirsty…


----------



## HokieKen

I actually like that Porter Mike. There are very few beers that dark that I'll drink on purpose but that's one of them  Glad you liked it and glad you found it!


----------



## duckmilk

> Yeah but he s moving to New Mexico. Mail only runs on the third Tuesday of every other month down there.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ha! Not true. I grew up there and our mail came every Mon and Fri. The PO was only 14 miles away too!! All of it good gravel road. (Actually, that's a true story.)

I always shipped via UPS and told them it was a bunch of wooden and glass items for another woodworker.


----------



## HokieKen

You using UPS again this year Duck? Cause you ain't signed up yet and I've been waiting on your e-mail!


----------



## HokieKen

Hey Mike, you sharing your Black Butte with a lady friend?


----------



## DavePolaschek

If I'm in, I'll probably use UPS. I tell the guy at Mailboxes etc, that the box contains woodworking gifts. He's usually careful not to slosh the wood around too much.

We'll see how the next two weeks go. I should know if I'm in or not by no later than the 21st.


----------



## duckmilk

> You using UPS again this year Duck? Cause you ain't signed up yet and I've been waiting on your e-mail!
> 
> - HokieKen


I haven't missed a beer swap yet. And yes, UPS for me. None of my previous ones would fit a flat rate box.
I finally have a cool idea Kenny, in fact, my wife has told me I need to join. Gonna take some measurements in a couple of days and consolidate the plan. Also have to test out a few beers. But, I'll be traveling on reveal day, going to a birthday party for a friend, he's turning 85. (I know, seems like my buddies are really old, but old buddies are really cool IMO.)


----------



## anthm27




----------



## anthm27

> I remember going through a LOT of those in my Navy days. 75-78.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Interesting, I only wish I got to experience the phillipinens in the early 70s . It was a booming paradise then, boy how
things have changed, (any old pics of the place}?

That San Miguel beer really is a good drop though. I would imagine readily available in the US, especially in the phillipino communities. (for that reason by the way its off my swap list)

Regards
Anthm


----------



## MSquared

*DOH* !!!!! I think I knew her ….


----------



## HokieKen

> I haven t missed a beer swap yet. And yes, UPS for me. None of my previous ones would fit a flat rate box.
> I finally have a cool idea Kenny, in fact, my wife has told me I need to join. Gonna take some measurements in a couple of days and consolidate the plan. Also have to test out a few beers. But, I ll be traveling on reveal day, going to a birthday party for a friend, he s turning 85. (I know, seems like my buddies are really old, but old buddies are really cool IMO.)
> 
> - duckmilk


Attaboy Duck! I have your info unless something has changed


----------



## anthm27

Off topic I know, but worthy of a mention,
Watched a great movie last night on the plane, 
American animals, more here , about a rare book robbery in Transylvania University.
Great movie,, and true. I,m sure some here would remember the 2005 robbery.
Regards
Anthm


----------



## duckmilk

I'll check it out Anthem. Gotta check out for the night.

Wife saw some pigs in the neighbor's pasture, so I snuck out there about 150 yards away until I could get them in sight. Heard a squeal after the first shot on the BIG momma, then they all scattered through the tall grass. Got more rounds off but missed the running buggers. I was using the carbine Gary and Nathan.


----------



## mikeacg

> Hey Mike, you sharing your Black Butte with a lady friend?
> 
> - HokieKen


Apparently you haven't seen the women in Newberry, Kenny! I drink to keep from seeing them in my nightmares… 
However, one of my NC lady friends is moving to Illinois later this month, thus halving the distance between us, so things are looking up a bit!


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh. That must be her cup your drinking that beer out of.

;-)))


----------



## RichBolduc

Now that the 4th's over and I'm done smoking 30 lbs of meat for it… I can get going on this swap…. Ordered something I think (hope) will be bad ass and totally within the theme… Time to get out the vacuum chamber and pot. There might even be a little wood involved.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

> one of my NC lady friends is moving to Illinois later this month, thus halving the distance between us, so things are looking up a bit!
> 
> - mikeacg


Why would she want to do that when IA is so close?


----------



## mikeacg

Apparently she grew up there… She still turned out OK though!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Interesting, I only wish I got to experience the phillipinens in the early 70s . It was a booming paradise then, boy how
> things have changed, (any old pics of the place}?
> 
> That San Miguel beer really is a good drop though. I would imagine readily available in the US, especially in the phillipino communities. (for that reason by the way its off my swap list)
> 
> Regards
> Anthm
> 
> - anthm27


Anthm, P.I. in the 70's was off the chain! )) I'll have to dig through my pics. I'm sure I have many. Storys? I'll leave them alone ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> one of my NC lady friends is moving to Illinois later this month, thus halving the distance between us, so things are looking up a bit!
> 
> - mikeacg
> 
> Why would she want to do that when IA is so close?
> 
> - EarlS


Yeah. I'd get a lot further away than that! Hasn't she seen Children of the Corn?


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Wife saw some pigs in the neighbor s pasture, so I snuck out there about 150 yards away until I could get them in sight. Heard a squeal after the first shot on the BIG momma, then they all scattered through the tall grass. Got more rounds off but missed the running buggers. I was using the carbine Gary and Nathan.
> 
> - duckmilk


What kind of carbine Duck? Next time grab the LR and we'll dig a pit ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Now that the 4th s over and I m done smoking 30 lbs of meat for it… I can get going on this swap…. *Ordered something I think (hope) will be bad ass* and totally within the theme… Time to get out the vacuum chamber and pot. There might even be a little wood involved.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc





> ...
> I haven t missed a beer swap yet. And yes, UPS for me. None of my previous ones would fit a flat rate box.
> *I finally have a cool idea Kenny, in fact, my wife has told me I need to join*. Gonna take some measurements in a couple of days and consolidate the plan. Also have to test out a few beers. But, I ll be traveling on reveal day, going to a birthday party for a friend, he s turning 85. (I know, seems like my buddies are really old, but old buddies are really cool IMO.)
> 
> - duckmilk


Man, you guys are making it awfully hard for me to pick who my sender is gonna be!


----------



## HokieKen

Duck - when will you be travelling for your buddy's birthday? If it's just on Friday, I'll make sure your sender can get your package there a day or two early and you can post your reveal on Thursday night before you leave


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Time to get out the vacuum chamber and pot. There might even be a little wood involved.


Reminds me, with all the craziness going on lately, I need to find time to stabilize up a bunch more wood. I don't want to have to move any Cactus Juice (might get warm enough to spoil it, and I'm pretty sure putting it in the cooler with the food would be seen as a Bad Idea by SWMBO) so I need to put it all into wood before it's time to move.

I've done blue and red and black. Maybe a batch of yellow? Hmm.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, I don't know how close you are to Ubrandale but this Workshop looks pretty awesome. I'm a big fan of Stumpy Nubs and Matt Cremona in particular. Anne of all trades seems pretty legit from what little I've seen of her work too. The rest of the crew is probably good too, I'm just not very familiar with them.


----------



## EarlS

> Earl, I don t know how close you are to Ubrandale but this Workshop looks pretty awesome. I m a big fan of Stumpy Nubs and Matt Cremona in particular. Anne of all trades seems pretty legit from what little I ve seen of her work too. The rest of the crew is probably good too, I m just not very familiar with them.
> 
> - HokieKen


I'll have to start a gofundme - registration is $400 just to listen to these folks talk.


----------



## HokieKen

So…. you're saying after buying my ticket and flying me out you won't be able to go with me? That's unfortunate.


----------



## Keebler1

Thought i saw Kenny offer to pay for you to go as long as you bring back some good pieces of wisdom to share with all of us


----------



## duckmilk

It was a 30 caliber M1 carbine.

I'm driving down to the BD party on Friday the 23rd and won't have internet while there.


----------



## EarlS

> Thought i saw Kenny offer to pay for you to go as long as you bring back some good pieces of wisdom to share with all of us
> 
> - Keebler1


I must have missed that kindly offer -

Kenny that was mighty kind of you, sir. You can remit the funds to me via my friend that lives in Nigeria. Just give him you bank account information and he will take care of the details for you, all strictly secure.


----------



## HokieKen

I would Earl but my wife won't give me the information for my bank account :-(


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## doubleG469

> It was *GARY'S* 30 caliber M1 carbine.
> 
> - duckmilk


fixed that for you Duck….


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Time to get out the *vacuum chamber and pot*. There might even be a little wood involved.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Now* that* sounds like something out of the seventy's. ;-) If there's wood involved, be careful with the power tools!


----------



## bndawgs

Well, is there anything better than messing up your branding iron stamp on a finished end grain cutting board? Apparently when you test on scraps, you should test on the end grain, not the face grain. Smh


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Let's see; broken finger, broken glasses, black eye, possible broken orbital, sprained/broken wrist, potential lacerations in many places and the worst part is he'll mess up the gun too. All that's if he's chambered a skeet shell, a turkey or goose load will make things much worse!


----------



## doubleG469

^^^ Another liberal to say how horrible guns are… Welcome to the club buddy! 
PS lean into the shot bud, it'll help..


----------



## HokieKen

I say we just give all the liberals a shotgun and a beer.


----------



## EarlS

> ^^^ Another liberal to say how horrible guns are… Welcome to the club buddy!
> PS lean into the shot bud, it ll help..
> 
> - doubleG469


Nah - a liberal wouldn't touch a gun for fear it would explode.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, they would touch 1/2 of it if it was yours. Cause they would be entitled to it.


----------



## GrantA

Earl I've been busy busy cutting mortises and tenons for the egg today, I'll reveal (and use!) it tomorrow


----------



## anthm27

> Earl I ve been busy busy cutting mortises and tenons for the egg today, I ll reveal (and use!) it tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Nice looking tennons, my guess is it looks like fence rails? 
Is that lumber arsenic treated?

Regards
Anthm


----------



## GrantA

No its for a big Green egg grill table, pretty simple table. Not treated, southern yellow pine and it'll be coated with dark solid body stain. The top is river recovered cypress and I'm using penofin clear finish on it


----------



## anthm27

> No its for a big Green egg grill table, pretty simple table. Not treated, southern yellow pine and it ll be coated with dark solid body stain. The top is river recovered cypress and I m using penofin clear finish on it
> 
> - GrantA


Ok, nice one, I had to google green egg, got it now.
Look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## anthm27

I,m working on these myself ,simple set of stools , made a router sled for the curved tops.. All joined with dowels. They just need final clean up, sanding and finishing. I,m thinking I go with my normal Tung Oil and Carnauba wax finish.

Biggest problem I have is the rainy weather, I get set up then it showers. Painful.


----------



## Lazyman

> Dang site was down all day yesterday. So y all may notice 2 more names in the participant list  Anthony (anthm27) has worked out the logistics of being able to participate without any shipping outside the US and Bill s back!
> 
> So I drank my last beer from my Devil s Backbone sampler pack on Saturday. I made a beer run yesterday to restock the fridge. Got another sampler pack from another brewery. This one isn t local but I do like some of their beers I ve had. Anyone want to guess what brewery it is? Nathan? ;-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the first one out of the box^. It came highly recommended from Nathan and there were 2 other IPAs in the pack that I know I like. Plus it was on sale for $15 for the 12 pack  I really liked that Rye IPA. Glad you plugged it Nathan. One thing I don t really like about this sampler is that it s 2 each of six flavors instead of 3 each of four like most sampler packs. I really wish there was more than one more of this one left. Now I ll end up wanting it every time I go to the beer fridge but leaving it for last…
> 
> The second one out of the pack was underwhelming. Not bad but very watered-down and almost tasteless IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that was my weekend of beer. Happy Monday boys!
> 
> - HokieKen


I think I bought that same Sierra Nevada sampler Kenny just because it had the ruthless rye in there. Still have one of the Helles Tropico in my fridge. I may have taken it up to Duck's a couple of weeks ago but I couldn't trick Duck or Gary into drinking it and taking off my hands. I'm saving it for a buddy who will drink anything. That way he won't drink as much of my good beer


----------



## Lazyman

Anyone want to guess where I was today?










Certain turkeys probably know.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Anyone want to guess where I was today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certain turkeys probably know.
> 
> - Lazyman


Looks like your in my neck of the woods. Mountains of Virginia.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - you went to Kenny's house? With a view like that, I'm jealous. I'm spending the next 4 days looking at drywall and paint.

Grant - nice stack of tenons. Can't wait to see the finished product. Looks like it will be rock solid and swanky.


----------



## HokieKen

Sure looks like Blue Ridge to me Nathan. Where abouts?


----------



## Keebler1

Careful out there Nathan you never can tell about those backwoods virginians


----------



## anthm27

You blokes waking up and I,m heading to bed.
I,ll be humming this in my sleep all night now,

Almost heaven, West Virginia
Blue Ridge Mountains, Shenandoah River
Life is old there, older than the trees
Younger than the mountains, blowing like a breeze

(ongoing taste tests of potential beer swaps isn't too bad.)
Gives ones happy hour some purpose.


----------



## HokieKen

> I think I bought that same Sierra Nevada sampler Kenny just because it had the ruthless rye in there. Still have one of the Helles Tropico in my fridge. I may have taken it up to Duck's a couple of weeks ago but *I couldn't trick Duck or Gary into drinking it* and taking off my hands. I'm saving it for a buddy who will drink anything. That way he won't drink as much of my good beer
> 
> - Lazyman


You couldn't trick Duck or Gary into drinking a beer?!? That's like not being able to trick a teenage boy into looking at boobs.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## mikeacg

Looks like western NC to me Nathan - but then I am just a little bit biased…


----------



## HokieKen

Definitely could be NC or TN too.


----------



## doubleG469

Someone said "boobs"?


----------



## HokieKen

See Nathan? It's easy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, it's work, and it's woody. Does that make it woodworking?










Turns out, hauling four yards of cypress mulch takes a while.


----------



## HokieKen

That looks like the inside of my table saw Dave ;-)

Hope the weather is better there than it is here. The heat and humidity today make doing something like that a really bad idea…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Weather here is about as nice as it gets in Minnesota in July. 80, with the dew point at 52. I'm sweating up a storm, but at least it's evaporating. Just wish they had delivered before noon when the sun got around the house. Everywhere I'm working is in shade until noon, and in full sun by… about now.

Might just have to make a beer run soon, though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ahh.










That's better.


----------



## Keebler1

Dont know if yall have seen this yet but i found it intersting since im building a mitre saw station. Might use it instad of the t-track i was given

https://store.microjig.com/products/matchfit-dovetail-hardware-variety-pack


----------



## HokieKen

I've seen it Keebler. I'll wait until some people try it before I form an opinion. My initial feeling is that when you really tighten something down, the nut is going to get wedged into the dovetail. I'm a big fan of T-track so it's gonna be hard to sway me.


----------



## GrantA

Grill table is finished, just at the last minute too lol 
Ribs are on


----------



## bndawgs

where's the bottle opener on that thing?


----------



## duckmilk

> Dont know if yall have seen this yet but i found it intersting since im building a mitre saw station. Might use it instad of the t-track i was given
> 
> https://store.microjig.com/products/matchfit-dovetail-hardware-variety-pack
> 
> - Keebler1


I have t-track on my mitre saw station and it is easy to clean out the saw dust from the tracks. Seems like that would be harder to do with dovetails.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dont know if yall have seen this yet but i found it intersting since im building a mitre saw station. Might use it instad of the t-track i was given
> 
> https://store.microjig.com/products/matchfit-dovetail-hardware-variety-pack
> 
> - Keebler1


I don't see the major benefit. When you tighten something down in a T-track it's tight. Not sure why you need dovetails. I love me some dovetails and I'm still not convinced. T-track is pretty cheap too.


----------



## bndawgs

Apple iTunes.com has Knots 3D (iOS App) for Free. 
Note, must purchase through the iTunes platform.

Alternatively, Google Play.com also has Knots 3D (Android) for Free.

pretty neat little app to mess around with. always like the free apps


----------



## anthm27

> Ahh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's better.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That beer definitely well deserved after shifting the mulch, What did you use the mulch for?
Regards
Anth


----------



## anthm27

> Grill table is finished, just at the last minute too lol
> Ribs are on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Very very nice, well done for using proper Mortise and Tennon on a BBQ type table. 
I haven't seen it posted on projects yet.
Regards
Anth


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That beer definitely well deserved after shifting the mulch, What did you use the mulch for?


Around the trees and bushes in my sweetie's yard. We really should've had five yards of mulch, rather than four, but I'll buy a dozen bags tomorrow to fill in the thin spots.

Nice job on the grill table, Grant! The bottle opener must be on the side we can't see, right?


----------



## duckmilk

Nice grill table Grant! Beautiful job. You didn't show off the butterfly in your pictures.

Just bought new lawn mower blades a couple of months ago. The wife was mowing when I got home and I heard her hit some rock hard enough to stop the power. Little later on, I heard her hit some more rock. She came in saying she had screwed up the mower and it was digging in and plugging up. I looked, one of the blades has a bend downward about 5-6 inches from the tip, probably 3/4" low.

I'll go get new blades this weekend, but was wondering. I know tools can be forged out of mower blade. I was wondering how it would work if I forged the blade straight and what to quench it in before tempering. Any bladesmiths (Kenny, AZ Dave) who know what the steel is and how to heat treat it?


----------



## HokieKen

When in doubt, quench in oil Duck. Oil is pretty safe regardless of the steel. It may not harden it but it probably won't crack it. On the other hand, you run a high risk of cracking it if you quench an oil or air hardening steel in water.

If it were me, I'd cut a small piece off and try to harden it first before I spent any time forging it.


----------



## duckmilk

That's my thinking Kenny. I still have the old blades as sacrificial sheep, so maybe I'll try it on one first.

I HATE daylight savings time. It's already 8:00 and I haven't started the grill yet from being distracted with the mower. Honestly, we could use the extra hour of evening daylight more in the winter, not the summer.


----------



## HokieKen

I've always said that Duck. Why do we need daylight at 9 pm? Let's switch it so it won't be dark at 5:00 in December!


----------



## Keebler1

Duck tell your wife if she hits any more rocks youll get her one of those old timey mowers that doesn't have a motor


----------



## GrantA

Thanks guys! No project post yet, went straight from finish to cooking! Ribs were a hit, chicken looked great (i didn't have any, there were ribs DUH) 
I do have an extra cast bottle opener I could put on a leg, might do that but typically in that scenario I'd have the beer in my cooler which has an opener on the lid. I went for clean and simple. I'm going to add a storage box /drawer of some sort on the lower shelf and I may add a drawer underneath as well for pizza stone, extra grates etc


----------



## Lazyman

Yup. That was one of the overlooks at Shenandoah National park. It was easily 20° cooler up on the skyline drive than it was down in the valley. We were surprised how few people we saw there. We decided to drive through SNP on our way up to the Poconos to visit with my wife's aunt and uncle. They have a nice cabin on a small lake up here. It's usually cool enough in the morning to have a fire in the fireplace. We left TX just in time to avoid the heat. My daughter is coming up from NYC tomorrow


----------



## Lazyman

Some of you guys are probably too young to remember when they decided to delay the switch back from DST until winter during the energy crisis in the 70s. It didn't work out well because kids were walking to school in the morning in the dark, especially up north, but even down in San Antonio everyone was complaining about it. For example, on Dec. 21st standard time the sun rises at 7:26 in DFW. DST would be 8:26. In Lexington KY, sunrise would be almost 9 am if we stayed on DST.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Am I the only one who hears the words "you're probably too young to remember" and then immediately say over and over again in my head "I hope I am, I hope I am"?


----------



## anthm27

> Yup. That was one of the overlooks at Shenandoah National park. It was easily 20° cooler up on the skyline drive than it was down in the valley. We were surprised how few people we saw there. We decided to drive through SNP on our way up to the Poconos to visit with my wife's aunt and uncle. They have a nice cabin on a small lake up here. It's usually cool enough in the morning to have a fire in the fireplace. We left TX just in time to avoid the heat. My daughter is coming up from NYC tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


That little place looks absolutely tops. Great little spot.


----------



## anthm27

Friday afternoon here and happy hour has sprung, been upstairs all day working in the sun on my beer swap piece.

Little creatures pale ale from Australia to bring it down for the evening.

Regards
Anthm


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok taking a break to ponder my options. The M-43 IPA is the best I've had two thumbs up to Nation Brewing. The questions I'm pondering have to do with the spoon. First try at it and was going well. Then a crack appeared (right side of the spoon bowl). Is it salvageable with CA glue)? Of is it firewood? Also, for you spoon guys how much do you sand? Leave some tool marks? I'm generally using gouges to clean out the bowl. Thoughts guidance direction suggestions?










And thx for the green wood Kenny. Much easier to work.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Spoons that are sanded, rather than finish-carved get fuzzy-feeling when they get wet. Not a good mouthfeel at all. Yecch. Do not like fuzzy mouthfeel.

That crack doesn't look fatal to me, but I can't tell how deep it goes. Looks like you could give it a couple weeks to finish drying (slowly, in a paper bag with shavings), then carve the crack away and still have plenty of thickness, but hard to say remotely.


----------



## Bluenote38

There are days and then there are days….. No blaming the IPA but I switched projects while waiting for the collective to respond. OMG… Handle is not even done and I already broke off the lower horn. Crap I've not touched this in 5 months…

More spoon blanks in process.


----------



## Bluenote38

Lots of thickness left. I'll try the bag trick the keep carving.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Nathan! *I am too young* to remember that ) Skyline drive is a beautiful drive. Honestly, there and the Blue Ridge Parkway are virtually deserted in the summer. Swing back up this way in late October or early November when the leaves are at their peak and you'll find it much busier. But, it's still a peaceful drive in any case and it's well worth the trip to see the views with all the colors. Next time, pick up the parkway down in NC at Mt. Airy and run it on north to Shenandoah N.P. You can stop in Roanoke for dinner and beers ;-)

Bill - I tend to think that crack might disappear by the time you get the bowl to final thickness too. If it were me, I'd drizzle some thin CA glue in there and keep on cutting. But, I'm pretty impatient too. Letting it dry some more in a paper bag might help. I think that's the Pear wood? If so, it wasn't all that green to begin with. I'm not sure how far it is from being dry anyway. Glad the wood is giving its life for a good purpose  I started carving a spoon with some of the Apple but, I left the pith in mine so I've about given up on it. Here's a hint for spoon carving: Don't leave the pith… Not only is it a bear to hollow across the pith but all the grain direction changes would make a preacher cuss. And I ain't no preacher so you can only imagine…

For sanding vs. not sanding, to me it comes down to do you want this to be a really nice spoon that the recipient can't believe you made because it looks so perfect or, do you want it to be a really nice spoon that the recipient knows you made because it looks hand-made. I don't think there's a wrong answer personally. I could see going either way just depending on who I was giving it to. BTW, I like the shape of that spoon. Looks like a nice size and the handle looks comfy 

For your saw handle, it's a clean break. Glue it back on and keep going. Chances are even you won't be able to find where the break was when you're done. What kind of saw are you making it for?


----------



## HokieKen

Also Nathan, Poconos is on my list of vacations to be taken in the fall. If your family rents that gorgeous little cabin out, I might be interested in booking it for a week next fall


----------



## Keebler1

What are some good videos/books/websieltes to learn carving from? Also what is a good but cheap setof tools to get for it?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebler, you can go with a single Morakniv 120 or 106, and the Slöjd in Wood book from Lost Art Press and you'll be set.

Also, there are the Swedish Knife Grip Sessions on YouTube. 16 vids that'll teach you to carve safely.



> I think that's the Pear wood? If so, it wasn't all that green to begin with. I'm not sure how far it is from being dry anyway.


If that's the same pear you sent me, it was still pretty wet. I didn't paint the end of it when I got it, and it's checked something fierce.


----------



## HokieKen

Have a read through this thread Keebler.

"Carving" is a pretty broad brush to paint with ;-) When I say carving, what I really mean is whittling. That's just what I enjoy and all it requires is a knife. If you google "best whittling knife" you'll find lots of information on what style of knife.

Then there's spoon and bowl carving like Bill is working on. That requires a knife as well but typically, it's a larger knife with different geometry than a whittling knife. Look at Dave P's projects and you'll see some Morakniv sloyd knives he has hafted. Those are great knives. Then you'll need either a bent/hook knife or some gouges to be able to hollow out the bowl of the spoons. Spoon carving also spills over into bowl carving which use the same basic tools but you'll add hatchets and adzes to the mix to rough down the larger stock.

Then there's chip carving which has specialized knives where you basically make series of straight cuts in geometric patterns.

Relief carving is basically carving a picture and giving it depth. Like this sweet piece that Mike made Duck last year. Mike used CNC but similar things can be accomplished with sets of knives, gouges, V-tools etc. 


Then there's chainsaw carving and power carving and…. nevermind. Got any kinds of things in mind you'd like to tackle? Here's a couple of the types of things I enjoy hacking at:


----------



## HokieKen

> Keebler, you can go with a single Morakniv 120 or 106, and the Slöjd in Wood book from Lost Art Press and you'll be set.
> 
> I think that s the Pear wood? If so, it wasn t all that green to begin with. I m not sure how far it is from being dry anyway.
> 
> If that's the same pear you sent me, it was still pretty wet. I didn't paint the end of it when I got it, and it's checked something fierce.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


It may or may not be… I harvested a bunch of that stuff last year after all the heavy rains and wind storms we had. Some if it came down in the autumn of '17 and some of it came down in October '18 and some came down a couple of times in between. I wrote the month it came down on each log but I honestly don't remember which batch yours or Bill's was from. I'm surprised yours is checking that much :-( I've had really good luck so far with not having much waste from that stuff. I do keep the ends sealed though. If it's checked enough that it's no longer useful, let me know. I have more and I'm fairly sure I still owe you a small box for something or other? I need to start writing down all my wood barters so I can keep up….


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I do keep the ends sealed though. If it's checked enough that it's no longer useful, let me know. I have more and I'm fairly sure I still owe you a small box for something or other? I need to start writing down all my wood barters so I can keep up….


No worries. I'm getting usable bits out of it. I think you cut one end to fit it into the box and that's the end that checked. The other is sealed and fine. I'll send you the Santa Fe address once we have one for the other box so I don't have to move it.

My sweetie's dad died yesterday, so things are a little crazy around here, but I'm going to get at least one more batch of wood stabilized before we move. Don't want to try and move cactus juice.


----------



## HokieKen

10-4 on the wood box Dave. As you've probably learned by now though, you're gonna have to remind me 

Sorry to hear about your gal's dad man. That's gotta be really hard. Sounds like your move is coming at an opportune time since it will give her plenty to do and maybe help keep her mind occupied. Give her my sympathies.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave: Sorry to hear about your loss

Kenny: just thinking about carving small stuff in my spare time at work on my 10hr break or while being unloaded


----------



## Lazyman

If you are interested in relief carving, definitely check out Mary Mays free carving lessons. Just sign of for a free membership to get access to the free videos and the patterns. Very good step by step instruction and having her explain while she carves takes way 99% of the frustration of just winging it or using a book. There is a good video on which gouges to get first and one on sharpening too but if you follow along and carve the ring, the flower and the rose you will be able take other photos and carve other things pretty quickly. She has a YouTube channel as well with abbreviated videos that are excepts from her paid lessons.


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha Keebler. Personally, I think this guy is perfect for that kind of thing. Flexcut Whittling Jack










I have two of those^. I like the first one so much I bought a second used one to modify the blades into different shapes. If I were doing it over, I might spend a little more and get the Tri-Jack though so I'd have the small blade. But, it's definitely not necessary and I'm not sure it would justify another $30…

Whenever people ask me about getting started whittling, I tell them to watch some Youtube videos of people whittling a ball in a cage and attempt that until you get it right. It's a great way to learn about working with the grain and getting a good understanding of the different types of cuts.

Also, get a box of band aids. And a leather thumb guard isn't a bad idea although a pre-emptive band aid works pretty well too. (Learned that from one of the Swedish Knife Sessions videos Dave mentioned ;-p)


----------



## GrantA

This just happened… Lots of little kids can't be far behind. Sounds like it's time to get serious about swap research! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Everybody! Head over to Grant's! He got us a beer slide )


----------



## GrantA

Come on! They said they'll pick it up Monday.


----------



## MSquared

Beer Slide you say? That's genius!!


----------



## bndawgs

Reminds me of the ice blocks back in the day for taking shots


----------



## mikeacg

Carving? Don't forget whimseys Kenny! This includes balls in cages, chains, etc.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/mikeacg/blog/63570
And for those of you who think that just because I have a CNC, I can't carve, that memorial for my uncle was done exclusively with a #11 X-Acto knife. You don't need fancy tools to carve! (I just saved some of you $50 for a 'whittling jack' knife)
If it is a one-off piece I'll generally carve it by hand. If it's something I think I'll be doing over and over, I'll take the time to program it into the CNC. But it needs to be special (a challenge to my skills or something I know I will be selling a bunch of) for me to spend the time creating a 3D model to carve… 
The horses for Duckmilk were a challenge because of the size and detail. I got to use a 1/16" ballnose for the first time - and at about $50 per bit it was a scary proposition!


----------



## mikeacg

I think is it Happy Hour (Mama gets her weekly Brandy Manhattan and I get to taste test whatever is brought over by my riff-raff friends on Fridays) so you gentlemen will be on your own for a couple of hours… Try to behave (KENNY!!


----------



## bndawgs

I need to get going on this swap project this weekend. I need to decide what type of wood I'm going with.


----------



## HokieKen

I do enjoy whimseys Mike  A chain is on my short list of things to whittle. It won't be nearly as nice as that memorial chain you did though! That's awesome!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebler, thanks.

What you're after sounds like exactly the kind of thing where a knife is really all you need, especially if you can prep the wood ahead of time. As to which knife, I'm partial to the Morakniv knives because they're good steel with a reasonably universal handle, but if carrying a sheath knife on your belt isn't your thing, darn near any jackknife will do the trick. Watch the knife grip sessions I linked to above, and get comfortable with the idea of switching your grip and cut to work the different bits of grain. Then practice.

Green wood is easier to work, but if you carve it and just let it air-dry, it'll crack. Throw it in a paper bag with a couple handfuls of the shavings you took off it, and it'll dry much more slowly, and you can avoid the cracking. And you can come back to carve more later if you're interrupted. When you've got it rough-done, bag it and forget about it for a couple weeks, then come back and do finish cuts to get a nice surface. Bag it again for a couple weeks, touch up any last bits, then oil it. Done!

If you're working kiln dried wood, your knife will dull quicker, but you don't have to wait for the wood to dry. You can carve straight to a finished piece. But it's harder work, and did I mention your knife will get dull? I mostly carve dry wood, but I seldom pick the simplest way to do things.


----------



## Lazyman

> Also Nathan, Poconos is on my list of vacations to be taken in the fall. If your family rents that gorgeous little cabin out, I might be interested in booking it for a week next fall
> 
> - HokieKen


Unfortunately, they don't want to rent out the place. Too bad too. It is a really nice secluded spot. View from the porch. This is where I'll be sitting when it finally whip out my Whittlin' Jack tomorrow.p for my first attempt. Band-aids ready.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave whats the better one to get morakniv 106 or 120


----------



## DavePolaschek

I prefer the shorter blade of the 120. It was easier to learn with, I thought. The longer blade of the 106 is nice for long slicing cuts, and if I were carving bowls or canes, I'd definitely use a 106 more, but I'm working on smaller stuff, so the 120 works fine. I've got a 106 (and a 2/0, which is the non-laminated, high-carbon version of the 106) because I ordered a dozen blanks from Sweden and then filled out the order with things I wanted to try, but 95% of the time when I pick up a knife, it's the 120.


----------



## anthm27

Superb view that Lazyman, If only I had a green card I,d find myself a spot like that with a big wood shop looking over that lake.
Very Very nice.
Regards
Anth


----------



## HokieKen

I have both Keebler and I think if I were gonna have 1, it would be the 120. The smaller size is more generally useful IMO.

That's awesome Nathan!


----------



## Keebler1

Morakniv Woodworking Knife Set, Includes Wood Carving 120 Knife Wood Carving 164 Hook Knife https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075TB4B2H/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_1zrkDb9SYNKSV

Is this a good deal or should i just get the 120?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, that's an okay deal, and the 164 would be the hook knife I started with (it's only one side sharp, so again, easier for beginners). You'll have to make your own holder for it, but it's pretty easy to cobble something together like the one I did. If you want to carve cups or bowls, you'll eventually need a hook knife too.


----------



## Keebler1

When you carve spoons and bowls what size wood do you start with?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I haven't tackled any bowls yet, but when I do, I'll start with half-branches. Probably logs about 4-6 inches in diameter, split in two and remove the pith.

For spoons, if I'm using kiln dried wood, 3/4 is too thin. 4/4 will work. Mostly I grab scraps of things and try to find the spoon in it. The size of the spoon is based on what size scraps started with. I try to have at least a 6 inch long piece, as any smaller than that, I have trouble holding it safely, so even if I'm aiming for a tiny spoon, I'll have a long handle, and then cut that down once I've finished most of the carving work.

Swedish butter knives can be pretty thin stock to start with.


----------



## clieb91

Nathan great view, pretty area. Which lake is that? My Great Aunt had a cabin right near Lake Walenpaupack, I did not get to spend nearly enough time up there.

CtL


----------



## clieb91

Since I don't drink and my shop is currently a disaster. I am not planning to join in on this swap (though I do have a week to change my mind), that being said going to at least hang out here and watch the antics.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

According to the Apple map it's called Bigelow lake. I'm not a good judge but I would say it is about 100-150 acres in size, though I can't tell exactly how much of the lake I cannot see. It's in or near Pleasant Mount, PA. It looks like there is a house on 4 acre lot for sale around the bend for $250k that's got room to build a nice shop!

EDIT: Maybe they'd be interested in renting Kenny!


----------



## GrantA

What would they rent Kenny for?

Uh oh shouldn't have asked…


----------



## HokieKen

Well, Keebler posted a full hyperlink. So now he's on the s#!t list.


----------



## bndawgs

Think this grizzly is worth it?


----------



## HokieKen

The first beer of the weekend


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny How do i post a link to something like what i did without posting the link like i did?


----------



## HokieKen

I was just teasing you Keebler. The problem is on mobile devices when there's a full link, it totally blows up the site's formatting in portrait view.

If you type in some text then highlight it, while it's highlighted, click on the hyperlink button then paste your link in the dialog box, it'll link your text to the webpage and behave on my phone ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Think this grizzly is worth it?
> 
> - Steve


It may very well be Steve. It's a 220 single phase 5hp which isn't easy to find. You probably need a 30A circuit for it so that's a consideration if you don't have one. I think that fence is pretty well liked but not positive, I'd look at some reviews on that in particular. It looks like it has some nice outfeed support and wxtension with router insert. That Skil router is gonna be useless so I wouldn't consider that an "add". $850 might be a little high depending on the market in your area but I don't think it's out of line. It was probably $1700-2000 new and in good shape, 1/2 of the new price is a good guideline.


----------



## Bluenote38

With ya Kenny. Cleaned & Rebuilt the BBQ. New plates, burners, sparkers, and … Beer . Making progress on the spoons too


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks Kenny, not many cabinet Saws come up for sale in my area, so I'm guessing that's a pretty decent deal. I don't know if I like the 12" blade since I currently only have a 10".

In other news, I need a recommendation for a grease I could use for the lower bearings. I already sprayed them with some zep45, but they should probably get a more longer lasting lubricant.


----------



## Keebler1

Steve Looks like a zerk fitting on that bearing. Get a grease gun meant for a car and grease for that gun it should work. Id use the same grease you use for suspension components


----------



## bndawgs

I got the zerk fitting for the upper bearings done. Now I need something for those lower bearings. They're covered by a rubber gasket.


----------



## Keebler1

That zerk fitting isall you should have to grease. If it doesnt grease the bottom ball bearings and you want to only way i know to do it would be to get a tub of wheel bearing grease and get a gob on your fingers and push it in the gap. Would probably be good to spin bearing while doin it if you could. Might also try using the gun you used on the zerk. Hold the end and see if you can get some in there


----------



## HokieKen

Steve, can't you do the bottom bearings with the same grease as top?

And just because it's a 12" saw doesn't mean you can't use 10" blades. It depends on arbor size. Definitely something to consider if you have a bunch invested in 10" blades.


----------



## Keebler1

Either that or he can send the 10" blades to me


----------



## bndawgs

For some reason through the zerk fitting doesn't flow down to the bottom ones. And for some reason I didn't think to just smush some grease in there with my finger. Oh well. Still better than before when it was bone dry in there


----------



## mikeacg

I see Bill is trying a Widow Maker from here in the UP (That's the Upper Peninsula for those of you not familiar with Michigan). 
Mining History: Urged by scientific management and the desire to eliminate excess labor costs, big companies eagerly championed the one-man drill in the Michigan copper mines. Dubbed the "widow maker," the one-man drill was an important piece of technology that saved money for companies by decreasing the amount of labor needed underground. However, the installation of the new drills also increased worker concerns about injury and fatalities. A one-man drill meant there wasn't always a fellow worker nearby, meaning reduced safety when working alone, especially on shaft scaffolds and makeshift board bridges.
Too dark for you, Kenny, but whoever my swap recipient is will be sampling from several of our small breweries in Escanaba, Marquette and Houghton.


----------



## anthm27

Morning Gents,

I was wondering what is the protocol for posting a beer swap finished project"?
Does that happen before or after reveal date?
I know , clearly I,m bored here in Hong Kong this weekend.

Regards Anthony


----------



## DavePolaschek

You can post your project after the recipient has posted their "reveal" of the project, Anthony. As with all the swaps, it's nice to give the recipient the first chance to post the goodies they've received.


----------



## anthm27

Got it , cheers Dave
Regards
Anth


----------



## anthm27




----------



## EarlS

You guys chatter like a bunch of birds. I'm offline for a couple days and 85 posts later I'm finally caught up.

I doubt that painting qualifies as woodworking, although the brush handle is wood. Since when did paint get to $60/gal? Even with the contractor discount is's still $40/gal.

The upstairs painting is finished except for the guest bathroom. Couldn't get in to paint since the grout was still wet. I think I've put 17 or 18 gal of paint on the walls with another 8-9 left to do between today and tomorrow. For that I'll get a $2000 credit from the builder. He asked if I wanted to do the entire paint job, including filling nail holes, sanding and painting all the trim, painting the doors, and the final coat. It would be $9000 credit. I said NO before he finished. That is a crap load of work and I've already burned up 2 vacation days to get the first coat on.

Well, I'm off to do some more painting. Wondrous blue, Indian white, or Travertine anyone? Where do they come up with these names for colors???? Might be doing some beer swap research tonight.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Do the beer swap research *first*, Earl. That'll make the painting much more entertaining!


----------



## Bluenote38

> - anthm27


Two thumbs up for the Tanqueray! And What is Whiskey or gin but concentrated beer ;-).


----------



## HokieKen

Sunday afternoon


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Red Dykem. You should be ashamed….blue is jealous I'm sure.


----------



## RichBolduc

Teaser???










Rich


----------



## Lazyman

Weather is here. Wish you were beautiful.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So it was over a month ago that I started building a box to hold my carving gouges. And then I got sick. And then I got busy.

Today I spent most of the day in the shop, and I made good progress. The lid for the box is being glued up, and all the rest of it is together and finished. And all made from Earl's shorts. Some American Chestnut for the sides, oak for the miscellaneous bits, and some mystery wood, mystery plywood, and a piece of cherry for the lid. Every bit of it got resawed. The chestnut went from 3/4 to 3/8. The oak went from 3/4 quartersawn by a few inches wide to 3/16 flatsawn by 3/4 wide strips, and the cherry got a 3/16 piece of veneer peeled off it. The mystery wood went from 1/2 to 1/4.



















Once I get pictures of the completed lid (maybe tomorrow, or maybe August), I'll post the project. I need to figure out some kind of latches. Or maybe I'll just wrap it with an old belt and figure that's good enough until I get moved.


----------



## duckmilk

How are you going to get the gouges out of the box? 

For latches, how about magnets for general use in the shop?

Nice looking chestnut.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How are you going to get the gouges out of the box?


Those cross bars lift out, Duck. With them in, everything's locked pretty well in place.

The idea was that I can use either half by itself. One set is more for shallow relief, and the other has curvy gouges for doing deeper relief.

I think I'll probably use a nylon strap until after I get moved. Figure out a better solution later.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> So it was over a month ago that I started building a box to hold my carving gouges. And then I got sick. And then I got busy.
> 
> Today I spent most of the day in the shop, and I made good progress. The lid for the box is being glued up, and all the rest of it is together and finished. And all made from Earl s shorts. Some American Chestnut for the sides, oak for the miscellaneous bits, and some mystery wood, mystery plywood, and a piece of cherry for the lid. Every bit of it got resawed. The chestnut went from 3/4 to 3/8. The oak went from 3/4 quartersawn by a few inches wide to 3/16 flatsawn by 3/4 wide strips, and the cherry got a 3/16 piece of veneer peeled off it. The mystery wood went from 1/2 to 1/4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get pictures of the completed lid (maybe tomorrow, or maybe August), I'll post the project. I need to figure out some kind of latches. Or maybe I'll just wrap it with an old belt and figure that's good enough until I get moved.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


EARLS SHORTS defiantly has some nice wood in them very nice not to big but nice :<))))))))))


----------



## GrantA




----------



## mikeacg

Beautiful box Dave!



> The lid for the box is being glued up, and all the rest of it is together and finished. And all made from Earl s shorts.
> - Dave Polaschek


That would explain that funny sound when he walks…


----------



## MSquared

Haaa! Love that. I wonder what they're singing? Hopefully not '99 Bottles of Beer'! Ugh!


----------



## duckmilk

^ Hahaha!


----------



## anthm27

> Weather is here. Wish you were beautiful.
> 
> - Lazyman


Jimmy Buffet has been one of my Idols over the years, I was up on stage singing with him in Sydney Australia back in 1988. 
Hes been at it a while now.


----------



## anthm27

Lovely looking box Dave, great looking Dove Tailing,


----------



## anthm27

Lovely looking box Dave, great looking Dove Tailing,



> - GrantA


Hilarious, Jake Daniels the conductor


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, y'all is busy today! I'll snap some pics of what I spent the weekend on later. Right now, I gotta cut the grass before it gets dark and I get in the dog house ;-)


----------



## GrantA

I already have a pic of what you spent the weekend on 8-0


----------



## anthm27

> Dang, y'all is busy today! I'll snap some pics of what I spent the weekend on later. Right now, I gotta cut the grass before it gets dark and I get in the dog house ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Monday morning here and over 32 degrees Celsius. I,m off for a swim , no work until tomorrow for me.
Gonna try get a Dremel engraver or Dave talking me into a V-tool. Want to write stuff on my Beer swap project but very scared I,ll ruin it.


----------



## duckmilk

Gonna try get a Dremel engraver or Dave talking me into a V-tool. Want to write stuff on my Beer swap project but very scared I,ll ruin it.

- anthm27
[/QUOTE]

That's why most of us make three, so we can screw up the first two and send the third.

Edit: Earl, unlike the rest, makes about 12.


----------



## HokieKen

Well it's too dark in the corner of the shop for pics tonight. Hereya teaser though…


----------



## MSquared

^ Kinda like some guys marriages.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny is sending me an 8" Powermatic jointer along with a 6 pack for the beer swap. That's the spirit!!!

Dave - I'll be sure to keep a special box of shorts to send to you once I get set up. Those sure turned out nice. Was the mystery wood red elm maybe??

Only 6 gallons of paint today, 8 more still sitting on the floor waiting.


----------



## HokieKen

I an most definitely sending you every Powermatic jointer that I own Earl.


----------



## duckmilk

Duh! Just noticed Kenny already added me to the list. I was gonna wait until the last minute.
BUT, I've already drawn up my plans (by hand and eye) and started to get things organized for this. Even cleaned off my (almost) bench for it. Soooo…I'M IN )) (crap, now I have to accomplish something. gonna take a lot of beer.)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - I'll be sure to keep a special box of shorts to send to you once I get set up. Those sure turned out nice. Was the mystery wood red elm maybe??


Appreciate that, Earl. Thanks!

The mystery wood might've just been poplar. It was one of the almost 12" square pieces, and it made the bottom of one of the sections and the interior of the lid. The mystery plywood made the other bottom and the big live-edge cherry became the top of the lid.

I'll take pictures in the morning. Came out pretty dang nice, even with the sloppy dovetails.


----------



## HokieKen

Let me see if I can catch up….



> Red Dykem. You should be ashamed….blue is jealous I'm sure.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Maybe but red is always the hot chick in my shop. Blue is her fat friend who I only pick up if red isn't available.



> So it was over a month ago that I started building a box to hold my carving gouges. And then I got sick. And then I got busy.
> 
> Today I spent most of the day in the shop, and I made good progress. The lid for the box is being glued up, and all the rest of it is together and finished. And all made from Earl s shorts. Some American Chestnut for the sides, oak for the miscellaneous bits, and some mystery wood, mystery plywood, and a piece of cherry for the lid. Every bit of it got resawed. The chestnut went from 3/4 to 3/8. The oak went from 3/4 quartersawn by a few inches wide to 3/16 flatsawn by 3/4 wide strips, and the cherry got a 3/16 piece of veneer peeled off it. The mystery wood went from 1/2 to 1/4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get pictures of the completed lid (maybe tomorrow, or maybe August), I'll post the project. I need to figure out some kind of latches. Or maybe I'll just wrap it with an old belt and figure that's good enough until I get moved.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Very cool Dave. I have been pondering some kind of box or tote for carving tools but can't decide what all I want to put in it or what style. I was hoping I'd have something done before my vacation in a couple of weeks but that ain't happening. I like the way yours stack. We'll let the sloppy dovetails slide… at least they aren't sliding dumbasses ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Teaser???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Brewing your own Rich? I doubt it since you don't even like it but ya never know ) How's the new job BTW?



> Weather is here. Wish you were beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


Cool Nathan! 3 balls and a Yuengling ;-) I like a good Yuengling lager now and then. Fun fact, Yuengling is the oldest brewery in operation in the US. Started in 1829.

Are the 3 balls all independent? If so, kudos on working in that tight of a space! How do you like the Whittlin' Jack?



> Monday morning here and over 32 degrees Celsius. I,m off for a swim , no work until tomorrow for me.
> Gonna try get a Dremel engraver or Dave talking me into a V-tool. Want to write stuff on my Beer swap project but very scared I,ll ruin it.
> 
> - anthm27


Now it's Monday morning here Anthony. Unfortunately I'm off to work instead of the pool :-(



> Duh! Just noticed Kenny already added me to the list. I was gonna wait until the last minute.
> BUT, I ve already drawn up my plans (by hand and eye) and started to get things organized for this. Even cleaned off my (almost) bench for it. Soooo…I M IN )) (crap, now I have to accomplish something. gonna take a lot of beer.)
> 
> - duckmilk


Yep, you were playing whether you wanted too or not ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

Some of you will recall me hauling this PM90 lathe home sometime back:




































I got it for a great price because it had been stored outdoors for the better part of a year. I didn't realize just how much rust was on it. I've spent most of my shop time for the past 2 weeks tearing it completely down and cleaning and lubricating everything and removing or converting the rust and re-painting it. After hearing it hum and seeing how smoothly the Reeves drive works yesterday though, I'm really happy I put the elbow grease into it. For a 35 year old lathe, I think she'll be a workhorse


----------



## Bluenote38

Again Kenny…wow. What a great hunk of heavy metal. I'd be jealous if I had space to put.


----------



## GrantA

Looks GREAT Kenny!
So… what did you turn on it? I know you put the biggest chunk of wood you could on and let her rip!


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, I have absolutely no idea where I'm gonna put it…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Very cool Dave. I have been pondering some kind of box or tote for carving tools but can't decide what all I want to put in it or what style. I was hoping I'd have something done before my vacation in a couple of weeks but that ain't happening. I like the way yours stack. We'll let the sloppy dovetails slide… at least they aren't sliding dumbasses ;-)


Thanks, Kenny. I've been pondering these for the better part of the past year, pushing my gouges from one side of the bench to the other so they don't get dulled banging into the planes which litter the benchtop. I wish I could claim some sort of design breakthrough, but basically I grabbed one of the pieces of chestnut, noticed a bug-hole in it, and said, well, I'll make the short side short enough to avoid that hole, and make the long side full length. Then I had a problem with the dovetails and had to cut off one end, so it was slightly shorter. Then I made the second layer the same size. The height and thickness are both just half of what the original piece of chestnut was.

One piece of oak got cut into 8 strips for joining the layers together, and the other got cut into four to make the tool rests. Cut with the bandsaw, then flatten on the belt-sander, then cut again. Halves (and powers of two) are easy!

Gotta get some breffas in me, then I'll head out to the shop to get pictures of the lid before I wrap the stabilized wood and start baking it this morning. Not sure when the project writeup will happen, but I'm pretty sure I'll have some down-time between the visitation and the funeral, so…

Oh yeah, need to shoot a couple pictures for Anthony, too. Show how I use a V and a mallet to carve letters. Or maybe a video using hand-screws as an iPhone tripod.


----------



## HokieKen

Not yet Grant ;-) I still have to make a spacer for the spindle so my chuck will fit properly and check the alignment of the tailstock with the spindle and make any necessary fixes there. But then, I'll put a chunk of something on it and take her for a test run. My mom has a birthday in a couple of weeks so maybe I'll carve out a bowl for her…


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> One piece of oak got cut into 8 strips for joining the layers together, and the other got cut into four to make the tool rests. *Cut with the bandsaw, then flatten on the belt-sander*, then cut again. Halves (and powers of two) are easy!
> 
> ...
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Ha! That sounds funny coming from you!! )


----------



## anthm27

I,m trying to write something meaningful on my beer swap project, 
please excuse me if it doesn't work right.
See here Post number 30

Truly Kind Regards
Anthony


----------



## HokieKen

I'll be curious how that works out Anthony. I have one of those Dremel engravers that I bought 20 years ago to keep tools from walking away at work. Never tried it on wood though. If it works well for you, I certainly will though 

I also have a small laser engraver but it only engraves an area about 1.5" square and the bed is only about 4" wide. So, it's pretty restricting as far as what it will do. It is really handy to have for small stuff though.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## bndawgs

Wish my beer was swap project was available for prime day


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Ha! That sounds funny coming from you!! )


Yeah, I figured you'd get a kick outta it. I've got 3 60 grit belts left for the sander, and figure why move 'em? I'll just use 'em up.

Posted a video of doing some quick and dirty carving at 



 for Anthony who wanted to see how I use a v-tool to carve letters. Didn't realize my phone was bouncing with every mallet tap. Oops.

Got pictures of the completed box, too. Will write up the project as time permits.


----------



## HokieKen

Slick Dave. I like


----------



## RichBolduc

Nope… Not brewing… This may actually be the first swap where I don't buy any new tools even!!!! Unless I upgrade home stuff with products from work… So far it's crazy here trying to get up to speed, set up test areas, etc., but I love it. Also the guys from https://www.stainlessbottlestoppers.com/ are sending me some prototypes from AAW that may or may not end up going out in the swap….. 

Rich



> Teaser???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Brewing your own Rich? I doubt it since you don t even like it but ya never know ) How s the new job BTW?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Lazyman

> Cool Nathan! 3 balls and a Yuengling ;-) I like a good Yuengling lager now and then. Fun fact, Yuengling is the oldest brewery in operation in the US. Started in 1829.
> 
> Are the 3 balls all independent? If so, kudos on working in that tight of a space! How do you like the Whittlin Jack?
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes, they are all independent. "Only" took me about 8 hours.I should have made them a little smaller as there's not much room for them to move around, but they do move. They are also a little odd shape. The W'Jack is nice though it think I need a slightly smaller blade too. At least it would have been handy in the tight spaces for the cage. I only stropped it once during the 8 hours I spent using it and it still cuts like new. I even carve a little wizard face on a mahogany pen blank I brought along and though it's definitely harder to carve it works fine.

The Yeungling wasn't bad for a change from my usual IPAs.


----------



## GrantA

Here ya go Rich


----------



## bndawgs

Question, is there an easy way to tell whether an old piece of furniture would be worthwhile to get, either for the wood or to re-finish it? I think i've asked before, but i keep seeing all the free furniture from craigslist.

I feel like most of the stuff being given away is just pine wrapped with that plastic coating. but it would be cool to score some mahogany or real cherry or walnut.


----------



## Lazyman

Most tables made in the last 50 years are usually just veneer and often over particle board so you really have to see it in person to tell. They usually put veneer on the bottom as well. There are some that are solid wood but the newer they are the more likely they partial board.


----------



## Keebler1

My brother has a nice table looks like the edge pieces are particle board but the middle looks to be real wood. One of these days he will bring it over so i can sand it and refinish.


----------



## anthm27

> Ha! That sounds funny coming from you!! )
> 
> Yeah, I figured you'd get a kick outta it. I've got 3 60 grit belts left for the sander, and figure why move 'em? I'll just use 'em up.
> 
> Posted a video of doing some quick and dirty carving at
> 
> 
> 
> for Anthony who wanted to see how I use a v-tool to carve letters. Didn't realize my phone was bouncing with every mallet tap. Oops.
> 
> Got pictures of the completed box, too. Will write up the project as time permits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Morning Dave,
Mate thanks for the Video, Thats great.
Nice one.
Um , yes that method is tops.
I will be definitely getting a V-Tool or two
Truly Thank you for tasking the time to show me how its done.
Kind Regards
Anthony

EDIT: Your completed box is tops also. Very nice


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Truly Thank you for tasking the time to show me how its done.


You're very welcome! Glad to help.


----------



## EarlS

> I an most definitely sending you every Powermatic that I own Earl.
> 
> - HokieKen


Fixed your previous comment Kenny!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> Yes, they are all independent. "Only" took me about 8 hours.I should have made them a little smaller as there's not much room for them to move around, but they do move. They are also a little odd shape. The W'Jack is nice though it think I need a slightly smaller blade too. At least it would have been handy in the tight spaces for the cage. I only stropped it once during the 8 hours I spent using it and it still cuts like new. I even carve a little wizard face on a mahogany pen blank I brought along and though it's definitely harder to carve it works fine.
> 
> The Yeungling wasn't bad for a change from my usual IPAs.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yeah, I often wonder if I shouldn't have opted for the tri-jack when I bought mine. I did buy a second used WJ to modify the blades on. I've reshaped the large blade but haven't done the small one yet. My plan is to just grind the spine down and shorten it up so it's pretty much the same as the small blade on the tri-jack. I also have to figure it out in such a way that I can still open the blades too though :-/

Balls are hard to get round! In fact, I keep my WJ and something to work on in my truck. At lunch lately, I've been just whittling balls on the ends of a blank just to practice getting them symmetric. Can't say it's really helping…


----------



## Bluenote38

Teaser starting to collect the bits or maybe it's just scrap


----------



## HokieKen

Pretty pile there Bill!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## DavePolaschek

Reminds me of when Minnesota used to have 3.2 bars. People would bitch and moan about "you can't get drunk on 3.2" and my response was always, "you just aren't trying hard enough."


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i live 2 miles from a town that has 0 bars 0 beer dist. in fact the name of main road is called Dry Tavern Road :<((((((((((


----------



## bndawgs

I like bud light. But it has to be ice cold. i go between quantity and quality. so when i'm going for 8-12 beers, bud light is my go to


----------



## GR8HUNTER

all budweiser just ended up giving me an aweful headache :<((((((((


----------



## bndawgs

I can't do regular bud heavy. my brother loves that stuff though


----------



## Bluenote38

> i live 2 miles from a town that has 0 bars 0 beer dist. in fact the name of main road is called Dry Tavern Road :<((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


 ROFLMAO~!! Seriously … Dry Tavern? Somebody had a sense of humor ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> i live 2 miles from a town that has 0 bars 0 beer dist. in fact the name of main road is called Dry Tavern Road :<((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> ROFLMAO~!! Seriously … Dry Tavern? Somebody had a sense of humor ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich












yes dead serious :<)))))


----------



## HokieKen

> I an most definitely not sending you every Powermatic that I own Earl.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Fixed your previous comment Kenny!!!
> 
> - EarlS


Thanks bud!


----------



## bndawgs

ok, so has anyone bought that lake house yet and did grant outfit the shop with the extra tools he has?

trying to figure out a fall vacation.


----------



## HokieKen

There's a Tavern near Tony you can stay at.


----------



## bndawgs

speaking of tools, someone listed a 735 last night for $200. i tried to convince myself i needed two planers, but couldn't. probably should have bought it just to resell for $400, but got distracted and then fell asleep.


----------



## EarlS

> I an most definitely not sending you every Powermatic that I own Earl.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Fixed your previous comment Kenny!!!
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Thanks bud!
> 
> - HokieKen


I know a guy that can help you out with the shipping…....


----------



## HokieKen

Time for some honing and my final Rye IPA


----------



## Lazyman

> I like bud light. But it has to be ice cold.
> 
> - Steve


 I wonder what BL tastes like at absolute zero? ;-). Sorry, couldn't resist. Not sure why but even in college, when beer was just beer, I could never drink any of the Anhueser Busch beers.

Dang Kenny, knowing you might have a RIPA to send was one thing was making me consider joining the swap. I guess now I've really got to find a way to get someone to stock the SN Ruthless locally,

Seriously, I'm finally on my way home from PA and should be home by Thursday so if I can get enough shop time before we head to Colorado next week iI'll have a better idea whether I can join the swap.


----------



## HokieKen

I actually enjoyed all of the beers in that sampler pack except for the Helles in the Tropics.  I've always like the Sidecar and the Pale Ale but the Tropical Torpedo IPA was refreshing even if a little fruity and the Hop Solo was good too. If they would toss out the Hop Solo and the Helles and give you three each of the others, I'd probably get 2 or 3 packs before they're gone


----------



## bndawgs

Ok, think I have the materials for my item









Hope I can pull it off


----------



## Keebler1

Stev you have more than I do.


----------



## HokieKen

That Mohogany Steve? Looks pretty whatever it is


----------



## bndawgs

No, it's cherry. been air drying for little over a year now.

might start working it up tonight if i can stand the heat. garage faces south and it gets mighty hot if the family leaves the garage door open at all during the day.


----------



## bndawgs

It's part of this stash


----------



## HokieKen

That's a nice pile you got there Steve. You slab it all or save some for turning stock?

I can't remember, do you turn?


----------



## HokieKen

So y'all help me out. First look at this page.

Then look at this page-.

Now, tell me, what size thread does the Supernova chuck (SKU 23055) have?


----------



## bndawgs

It's all slabs. I do have some 12/4 slabs though. I do turn, but haven't lately as the lathe is buried and my tools are all dull.


----------



## Bluenote38

Still running tests on the BBQ swap items and they are performing graciously. Skewered Great Lakes lime shrimp paired with Atwater's Dirty Blonde. Because as we all know lime and shrimp are native to Michigan ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

This is the beer swap thread Bill! Whatcha drinkin' there? )


----------



## GrantA

Kenny obviously the 23055 chuck has 1-1/2M38×83.5UNC threads duh


----------



## Bluenote38

> This is the beer swap thread Bill! Whatcha drinkin' there? )
> 
> - HokieKen


Atwater Brewery Dirty Blonde Ale a Detroit Favorite


----------



## mikeacg

I'm pretty sure Dirty Blondes are native to Michigan…


----------



## RichBolduc

I all the way checked that Chuck out at work. It's M38×3.5

It's so close to a 1.5×8 thread that's why it starts to thread on but stops. :/

Rich



> So y'all help me out. First look at this page.
> 
> Then look at this page-.
> 
> Now, tell me, what size thread does the Supernova chuck (SKU 23055) have?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## RichBolduc

That chuck you got Kenny is equivalent to a 1.496×7.25 if it was an imperial unc thread.

Rich


----------



## Bluenote38

> I m pretty sure Dirty Blondes are native to Michigan…
> 
> - mikeacg


Yes indeed - especially North of US10. Speaking of which how's the weather up in God's Country? Hot down here (Not Texas hot but…)


----------



## HokieKen

> That chuck you got Kenny is equivalent to a 1.496×7.25 if it was an imperial unc thread.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Was it ever 1.5-8 Rich? 'Cause I'm telling you, I know my threads and this thing is 8 tpi. A 7 tpi gauge is way off. 8 tpi gauge fits like a glove. Also, I had a buddy check the pitch on his insert for his and same thing on the external thread. Conclusively 8 tpi. And he even had a metric pitch gauge and said 3.5 mm was definitely not a fit.


----------



## HokieKen

Stocked up for the weekend


----------



## mikeacg

Bill,

Way too hot up here for the UP! But it makes me thirsty and I do have some more research to do for the swap!!!

Kenny,

Looks like a winner - though I'm not sure about Passion Fruit! It is a Kolsch though so I could probably suffer through it!


----------



## HokieKen

My thoughts exactly Mike. The throwback wheat and passion fruit kolsch are both new. I generally like Kolsches and wheat beers so I figured it was worth a shot since the Voodoo Ranger line of IPAs is one of my favorites.

And if I don't like the Kolsch or the Wheat beers, somebody will be getting them in a swap package ;-))


----------



## EarlS

> And if I don't like the Kolsch or the Wheat beers, somebody will be getting them in a swap package ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


So you are sending empties? I guess that works for the guys that want to participate but don't drink beer. Just make sure you rinse them out well first.

Bill - I gotta ask if UP limes are yellow and orange or if my monitor's color is off…..... ;+)


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, Sounds like Nova doesn't make an a adapter for the PM 90 for some reason, which is weird since the whole idea of making a chuck that requires an adapter is to make it possible for it to fit any chuck. You may have to look at the Oneway Stronghold chuck. Quick search shows that is what most PM 90 owners recommend. You might try calling Teknatool support to see if they have ever come up with an adapter but their list doesn't appear to have one recommended for the PM 90.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So y'all help me out. First look at this page.
> 
> Then look at this page-.
> 
> Now, tell me, what size thread does the Supernova chuck (SKU 23055) have?
> 
> - HokieKen


Adapter won't fit the chuck? Am I correct Ken? If so that sounds familiar.


----------



## HokieKen

Not exactly Jeff, I'm trying to directly thread it onto my spindle which I thought was the same size thread when I bought it but now, it appears the thread is a metric thread. That they for some reason published a document last summer claiming it was a UN thread. That they have now quit responding to my e-mails about.

Nathan - I have a bunch of jaws for the Nova line so I'm not switching to a different chuck. This chuck is going on my PM 90 without a doubt. I just want to know if I returned it for a replacement if it would fit without me having to modify the threads.


> And if I don't like the Kolsch or the Wheat beers, somebody will be getting them in a swap package ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> So you are sending empties? I guess that works for the guys that want to participate but don t drink beer. Just make sure you rinse them out well first.
> 
> - EarlS


There's 3 of each type in that box Earl. So I won't have to send empties. If I don't like the first one, I'll put the remaining two in the swap pile ;-)


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## bndawgs

great show. I used to watch it all the time.


----------



## bndawgs

> Not exactly Jeff, I m trying to directly thread it onto my spindle which I thought was the same size thread when I bought it but now, it appears the thread is a metric thread. That they for some reason published a document last summer claiming it was a UN thread. That they have now quit responding to my e-mails about.
> 
> Nathan - I have a bunch of jaws for the Nova line so I m not switching to a different chuck. This chuck is going on my PM 90 without a doubt. I just want to know if I returned it for a replacement if it would fit without me having to modify the threads.
> 
> And if I don't like the Kolsch or the Wheat beers, somebody will be getting them in a swap package ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> So you are sending empties? I guess that works for the guys that want to participate but don t drink beer. Just make sure you rinse them out well first.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> There s 3 of each type in that box Earl. So I won t have to send empties. If I don t like the first one, I ll put the remaining two in the swap pile ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny,

It's probably easiest to just send me all your old chucks and jaws and drill chuck center and get new ones that fit.


----------



## Keebler1

Steve you're probably right but since when have you known Kenny to do things the easy way


----------



## bndawgs

I think now is the time for him to turn a leaf


----------



## HokieKen

I can send you chucks and a lathe Steve. You'll have to send me some green stuff though ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

how much marijuana we talking?


----------



## HokieKen

18 pounds


----------



## bndawgs

LOL


----------



## EarlS

> I can send you chucks and a lathe Steve. You ll have to send me some green stuff though ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen





> 18 pounds
> 
> - HokieKen


According to the Bureau of Engraving and Printing, all U.S. bills weigh the same: one gram. About 454 grams make a pound, which means that 18 lbs of $1 dollar bills would be worth $8,172.


----------



## HokieKen

Or, at a conservative price of $1000 per pound for Lady Jane, alternative currency could yield me $18000


----------



## EarlS

I'm trying to keep the conversation on the legal side of things. Don't want drug dogs sniffing around the box-o-beer swap stuff. Next thing you know, ATF, DEA, ICE, FBI, CIA, and DHS show up and confiscate everything and you get an insider's view of the local Pokey. Then you become Pokey Ken…....

To bring it back to woodworking - still contemplating options for the new DC. Every time I think I've decided I find something else that looks promising. I'm leaning towards the Clear Vue CV1800. Anyone have other ideas?


----------



## Lazyman

Ugh. Not only did I return to Texas heat but came back to 2 different plumbing problems. Water heater started to leak while we were gone. It's only 5 years old so at least we will get a little bit of a prorated warranty. Since it is in the attic, I won't be installing it myself. Then this morning, I noticed water flowing down the front walk and discovered a small lake by the front of the house. Instead of shoptime, I had to dig and bail it out to see where the leak is. Apparently, where the main enters the foundation it started leaking. This is the second time for that to happen. Plumber is on the way. Hopefully, he won't have to use a jack hammer to fix it.


----------



## doubleG469

> Ugh. Not only did I return to Texas heat but came back to 2 different plumbing problems. Water heater started to leak while we were gone. It s only 5 years old so at least we will get a little bit of a prorated warranty. Since it is in the attic, I won t be installing it myself. Then this morning, I noticed water flowing down the front walk and discovered a small lake by the front of the house. Instead of shoptime, I had to dig and bail it out to see where the leak is. Apparently, where the main enters the foundation it started leaking. This is the second time for that to happen. Plumber is on the way. Hopefully, he won t have to use a jack hammer to fix it.
> 
> - Lazyman


Good luck there bud, you may have them quote a tankless water heater instead of the tank. I am going that direction when ours need to be replaced. should have done it when we built.


----------



## HokieKen

Geeze Nathan, that's a crappy Welcome Home. Hope you get it sorted quickly and cheaply!


----------



## Lazyman

Gary, I've considered the tankless but I was worried that because of the way they plumbed our house, the tankless would not be the best choice. It takes about 5 minutes in the summer to get hot water in the master bath and more like 10 in the winter. Kitchen takes forever too. It would think that it might take even longer with a tankless heater but maybe not.

Fortunately, I have a trip to Taos, NM next week planned so at least it will be cooler. The summer heat certainly makes me wonder why I stay in TX. I think the better solution for my plumbing woes may be to sell the house and move someplace cooler.


----------



## bndawgs

My mom's gas tankless system used to take forever to get hot water. I've heard electric might be a little better.

Finally had to install one of those water pumps in her bathroom that basically constantly pulls water and keeps the water in the line heated. It's pretty nice and is programmable to only heat during certain hours.


----------



## anthm27

> - HokieKen


Thats pure Gold, Charles Darwin would have promoted alcoholism on that basis.
Gold


----------



## HokieKen

I'll be damned. This isn't half bad!


----------



## duckmilk

> Speaking of which how s the weather up in God s Country? Hot down here (Not Texas hot but…
> 
> - Bill Berklich


I don't know what Nathan is talking about, but the temp here was only about 95 with 38% humidity. Weather guy said it is hotter up north than here. Supposed to have a cold front come through next week. Sorry to hear about the water woes Nathan.

What's up with that Throwback Wheat Kenny? Looks like a messy toilet seat on the label.

Gonna start cutting up wood this weekend. Maybe I can put something together.


----------



## GrantA

Earl just call clearvue and tell em to take your money quick

Nathan that sucks!

Kenny I'll have to try that one, can't say I've noticed it

I'm having some Sierra Nevada hazy little thing this evening yum!


----------



## HokieKen

Hazy Little Thing is a great beer Grant. Have you had the Voodoo Ranger? Very similar beers. The Jucifier is a summer seasonal in the Voodoo Ranger and it is yummilicious.

Alright you fellas on the fence… I'll be assigning everyone their recipient next Friday. Monday is the deadline to sign up but as long as you let me know before I assign names you're good. If you have any buddies who have participated before but may not know this swap is in full swing, drop em a line!


----------



## Lazyman

I guess it's all relative Duck. We just spent a week where the highs were in the mid 70's and was high 50's at night. Temperature in the SUV on the way back didn't hit above 90 until we hit SW Arkansas. Not sure about your humidity number though. When I was digging to find my leak this morning, it had to be 60%+ based upon the way the sweat was pouring off of me, though it probably didn't hit 90 until after noon.


----------



## EarlS

Tony - We had a tankless water heater installed at the house and it worked great. It didn't take any longer to get hot water to the shower than when we had a traditional water heater. The new house will have one too.

Grant - I'm curious about your clearvue comment?

I just found out that the back up brewery is still closed from the flood. That makes finding a good selection a bit more challenging. There's a microbrewery beer festival tomorrow but it is supposed to be 100 deg with a heat index of 110. That takes a lot of the fun out of being outside.


----------



## mikeacg

I put an electric tankless water heater in at the house 2 years ago and saved $50 on electric the first month. A central location is key so no faucet is too far away. I took the upstairs off the line and will be adding an under-the-sink model for truly instant hot water in the half bath.
I have since put a small unit in at the church (we meet in a house and we're only there a few times a week) and a nice big one at the new store. I really like having a constant source of hot water that only spins the meter when it needs to.
Earl - the festival sounds like a great place to score beers that none of us will probably ever see in our locations! Hope you don't melt while doing your research!!


----------



## GrantA

Interesting Mike, I remember my plumber telling me when we built that unless I had NG(we don't) to forget about tankless. Maybe things have changed since then. Or maybe he just is set in his ways.
What brand electric did you go with? I'll look both ways for the shop since I do have gas access there.

Earl I just meant call them and order something them you won't have to worry about what to order anymore 
;-)


----------



## doubleG469

> Fortunately, I have a trip to Taos, NM next week planned so at least it will be cooler. The summer heat certainly makes me wonder why I stay in TX. I think the better solution for my plumbing woes may be to sell the house and move someplace cooler.
> 
> - Lazyman


AMEN!


----------



## doubleG469

Nathan, I was wondering the same thing but with the cost now on putting in a hot water heater you can do two tankless for about the same cost. So they say.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Nathan but, me and The Donald have been talking and we've decided to move the wall a bit further north. Texas is really hot and we don't need all the aging cowboys coming up here and using our air conditioning. Plus, we don't want all y'all's horses eating our grass. We're gonna start just north of Los Angeles and make our way over to Jacksonville. Everything that falls south of that line will be returned to Mexico. And they're going to pay to build it.


----------



## Keebler1

Check this out. Sorry Kenny didnt get how not to post the full linkv


----------



## GrantA

Keebler you highlight some text, maybe "check this out" then click the button to the left.of img, looks like a paperclip. Then paste the full link into the box they opens up


----------



## GrantA




----------



## DavePolaschek

> The summer heat certainly makes me wonder why I stay in TX. I think the better solution for my plumbing woes may be to sell the house and move someplace cooler.


We're doing that to move away from both heat *and* cold. 90 in Santa Fe yesterday, but the dew point was 32, compared to 90 with dew points in the 70s in Minneapolis.


----------



## mikeacg

Grant,
I like the gas tankless units but they are bigger, more expensive and require a vent/chimney - making them harder to place in a good location. I put the electric unit on my darkroom wall which butts up to the bathroom where most of the hot water will be used. The kitchen sink is roughly 20 feet away, the coffee bar in the store is about 8 feet away and the upstairs bathroom (full bath with tub) is about 12 feet away. I also put in valves to shut off the water to the upstairs and another set to drain those lines into my darkroom sink. I don't plan to heat the upstairs at this point so winterizing is pretty simple. Just drain the lines and throw a little antifreeze into the traps…


----------



## Keebler1

Got it that time thanks Grant


----------



## Keebler1

Ive looked at tankless hot water heaters and looks like themost expensive part is gonna be the electrical that has to be added


----------



## Lazyman

Sounds great to me too Dave. Even when the highs are in the 90s, it still gets down into the 60s at night in Santa Fe. In fact it is 62 right now in Santa Fe. It was 80 when I got up at 5:30 this morning here in DFW. We rented a house a couple of years ago in Ruidoso in August and the temperatures were unbelievably nice. I don't think it got above 80 for the few days we were there.

That's okay Kenny. I've always said that anyone who lives north of the Red River or east of the Sabine is either a Yankee or a foreigner. Texas horses would probably turn their noses up at eating bluegrass. It would be like bringing light beer and a Ceasar salad to a BBQ.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Grant,
> I put the electric unit on my darkroom wall which butts up to the bathroom where most of the hot water will be used. The kitchen sink is roughly 20 feet away, the coffee bar in the store is about 8 feet away and the upstairs bathroom (full bath with tub) is about 12 feet away.
> 
> - mikeacg


LOL darkroom… Does anyone actually know what that means anymore?

Sounds like you should Airbnb your upstairs too.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> LOL *darkroom… Does anyone actually know what that means anymore? *
> 
> Sounds like you should Airbnb your upstairs too.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


That's where I keep the exam table.


----------



## HokieKen

> Sounds great to me too Dave. Even when the highs are in the 90s, it still gets down into the 60s at night in Santa Fe. In fact it is 62 right now in Santa Fe. It was 80 when I got up at 5:30 this morning here in DFW. We rented a house a couple of years ago in Ruidoso in August and the temperatures were unbelievably nice. I don t think it got above 80 for the few days we were there.
> 
> That s okay Kenny. I ve always said that anyone who lives north of the Red River or east of the Sabine is either a Yankee or a foreigner. Texas horses would probably turn their noses up at eating bluegrass. *It would be like bringing light beer and a Ceasar salad to a BBQ*.
> 
> - Lazyman


That's why we're starting north of LA.


----------



## bndawgs

> ...
> LOL *darkroom… Does anyone actually know what that means anymore? *
> 
> Sounds like you should Airbnb your upstairs too.
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> That s where I keep the exam table.
> 
> - HokieKen


I knew you bought that off CL


----------



## HokieKen

I couldn't believe you were selling it so cheap.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Keebler1

Someone who has a beer bottle and can handy tell me what diameter they are please


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Keebler I'm at work. I have to drink vodka here.


----------



## bndawgs

LOL.

my coke can is a hair over 2.5" from side to side. not the smaller bottom ring


----------



## Lazyman

Beer bottles vary a lot. Two I have on hand:

















Beer cans all seem to be almost identically sized:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep, they very a ton. I was made a very beautiful beer insulated beer tote in one of these beer swaps and it doesn't fit very many types of beers. The test bottle was assumed to be a standard size unfortunately. We still use the holder but usually for silverware and condiments when we eat on the patio which is often 9 months out of the year.


----------



## HokieKen

I think you're gonna have to note those measurements Nathan. I know I can't read that caliper.


----------



## HokieKen

Also, you should join the swap just to offload those Helles in the Tropics Nathan ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

The can reads 2 19/32". It's actually just a touch under but that is because the can compressed slightly. The bottles varied from 2 25/128" to 2 9/16".

BTW, I love this Shop Fox Caliper. It's not great if you want decimal because the scale is so small but for fractions it is great.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok thanks


----------



## Lazyman

Dang it Kenny, now they'll know that the Helles suck! Not to worry, I've got a friend who will drink anything. He'll be in Taos next week so I'll just sneak it into his ice chest.

If I get some shop time this weekend, I may be able to join. Between 2 sets of plumbers, one for water heater (warranty), and the other who is having to literally tunnel under the foundation (cha-ching), it's keeping me out the shop the last 2 days.

One of the estimates was just to chisel away some of the outside foundation beam to expose more of the pipe that broke. The one we chose said that was a bad idea (I concur) and that we needed to run the pipe under the beam as not to weaken it. Scary part is that they have tunneled out a hole that a person can crawl through.


----------



## Keebler1

Be careful nathan if someone can crawl through there that might be where the wife sends you instead of the doghouse


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Nathan ;-) I wouldn't actually say the Helles sucks. I just found it pretty tasteless. It wasn't good at all but I could drink it.


----------



## Keebler1

Got started on my swap item today


----------



## mikeacg

Testing, testing, testing…

Will this testing ever end?????


----------



## bndawgs

I'm ready for the weekend.

Kenny how much are the voodoo packs down your way. On sale here for $13.99.


----------



## HokieKen

Dangit! I paid $16.99 for mine :-(


----------



## bndawgs

Reg price is 17.99.

Wood fired fajita chicken


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny do you want me to send you progress pics?


----------



## duckmilk

> Someone who has a beer bottle and can handy tell me what diameter they are please
> 
> - Keebler1


Bottles are fairly consistent, cans nope. I used a coke can diameter for my koozies but bottles were loose. Also added width for some foam padding to keep things still, but that didn't work too well.

If it's koozies you're looking at, here's a link.


----------



## duckmilk

Grew up in NM at about 5600' altitude. Some snow in the winter and heat in the summer, but a lot less heat than here. Dry conditions make those things a LOT more livable.

Had a hankerin' for pork chops so I got some thick ones for the grill tonight.


----------



## MSquared

Eh! Only 5200' up from here by the ocean. I'm sure the weather was better.


----------



## GrantA

Ribeye cooked in an iron skillet with real butter, roasted Brussels sprouts & taters yum! With a glass of malbec to wash it down


----------



## GrantA

Now for a cold Transmigration of Souls


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny do you want me to send you progress pics?
> 
> - Keebler1


Nope. You're not a newb anymore so you're all good!


----------



## GrantA

Just send to the rest of us


----------



## HokieKen

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## anthm27

> Got started on my swap item today
> 
> - Keebler1


I finished mine today, and I know who its going to.


----------



## anthm27

> I m ready for the weekend.
> 
> Kenny how much are the voodoo packs down your way. On sale here for $13.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


I had a couple of them sam adams summer ales, (definitely way better on tap) I thought they were pretty good, considering I,m not a huge fan of sam adams in general.


----------



## anthm27

> Ribeye cooked in an iron skillet with real butter, roasted Brussels sprouts & taters yum! With a glass of malbec to wash it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Looks epic that, I only wish I had the discipline to eat balanced meals of that size.
My waist line gives me up.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I m ready for the weekend.
> 
> Kenny how much are the voodoo packs down your way. On sale here for $13.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Love the progress pic: though shipping is gonna bite. ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - that is why I have a Wixey digital readout caliper in addition to the regular dial one. I can't read those little numbers on the dial without a magnifying glass. The digital one has nice big numbers.

Grant - someone must have ate all your ribeye because the veggie pile is bigger than the meat pile.

I'm off to put some more paint on the walls at the new house. Finish coats for the closets and stairwell. 33 gallons and counting. Move in is looking more like early-mid September.


----------



## anthm27

> Love the progress pic: though shipping is gonna bite. ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Classic,


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm off to put some more paint on the walls at the new house. Finish coats for the closets and stairwell. 33 gallons and counting. Move in is looking more like early-mid September.


I'm definitely out for this one. We made an offer on a place yesterday. If accepted, we'll be closing around Labor Day. No shop, but almost five acres to build one on.



> Grew up in NM at about 5600' altitude. Some snow in the winter and heat in the summer, but a lot less heat than here. Dry conditions make those things a LOT more livable.


Looks like we'll be at about 6800 feet. 90 degrees is still hot, but yesterday in MSP was 95 with a dewpoint of 82. "Feels like" Satan's sweaty butt crack.


----------



## GrantA

Lol I actually cut steaks in half before cooking, easy enough to get extra but if I start with the whole thing I'll eat it. And the kids always have a few bites I'll snag too. And I love beer. Gotta get veggies in somewhere to balance things out! I'm not slim by any means, that's a lifelong battle


----------



## Lazyman

> Be careful nathan if someone can crawl through there that might be where the wife sends you instead of the doghouse
> 
> - Keebler1


I was thinking that I would make it bigger and turn it into an actual man cave.

Earl, I've got a couple of digital calipers including an iGaging one that will display fractions. When I want decimals, that is what I use but the digital fraction one tends to be sort of useless because it requires too much mental math to know where 87/128ths is relative to useful fractions (nearest 16th or 8th). 128ths or 64th are rarely necessary for woodworking and I guess my accounting and finance focused I/T career didn't program my brain for that so I end up picking up a calculator. Similarly, converting 3 decimal places into a fraction is a pain too-lets see is that closer to 5/8 or 11/16. With the Shop Fox one you can visually determine the nearest fraction at the level of precision needed. It also locks in the zero really well so I don't have to constantly reset the zero like I do on my cheap digital ones.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Nathan you left Pa. too soon they saying 118f today :<((((((((


----------



## bndawgs

It's hotter than a snake's ass in a wagon rut here. Just cut the grass. Well the few patches that have actually grown in the last week


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny was looking for an opinon on my project later today can i pm you a pic later?


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan you left Pa. too soon they saying 118f today :<((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


It's probably going to be cooler here today, Tony. Where I was, the high is supposed to be 85 today and tomorrow which is high for up there but the house was on a nice cool lake so we could always just jump in to cool off.

It looks like we drove pretty close to you on our way up there. We actually got off the interstate just a little north of Rheinholds to explore some of the small towns so my wife could look for junk and antique stores.


----------



## Lazyman

Anyone have have a recommendation for a good brand for forstner bits over 2 1/8"? Reading the reviews on Amazon and it doesn't sound like anything is worth darn. The brands that seem to get decent reviews don't seem to sell any, on Amazon anyway, over about 2 1/8". I don't mind paying for something that I know will perform and last well but based upon most of the reviews, I am think about just buying a the cheapest one I can find and just assume I'll only get a few uses out it or at least have to sharpen it after each use.


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, here is a picture of my new man cave. Going to have figure out how to get the beer fridge through the opening.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Anyone have have a recommendation for a good brand for forstner bits over 2 1/8"?


Nope, but if you find one, please post. As far as I can tell, they're uniformly crap.


----------



## GrantA

Nathan I like CMT cutting tools and they list forstner bits up to 68mm on their site

Looks like the bigger ones run between $25-45 on Amazon


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Anyone have have a recommendation for a good brand for forstner bits over 2 1/8"?
> 
> Nope, but if you find one, please post. As far as I can tell, they're uniformly crap.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I think speed plays a huge part in how they cut once you get over 2 inches :<))) my 1 cent


----------



## GrantA

Yeah look at the speed chart on the cmt site I linked above. For the big bits in hardwood max speed is 200-250rpm


----------



## Lazyman

Yeah, it occurred to me that the reason some people have a problem with them is that they try to use at a speed that is suitable for a 1" bit. Looks like Fisch makes one of the size I want but not sure I want to spend $82 dollars for a bit that I may only use a couple of times. It is made from M2 steel while most of the others I have looked at simply say high carbon steel.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - Is Saddam Hussein hanging out down there?

The Wixey switches between fractions and decimals.

Dave - 5 acres - that is plenty of room for a shop!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - 5 acres - that is plenty of room for a shop!!!


Oops. My sweetie informs me it's just 3 acres. Still plenty of room for a shop with motorcycle parking in the same building, probably with an external patio with a chopping block.


----------



## Keebler1

2.5 acre for the shop 1/4 acre for the house right Dave


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I think thats parts of a skeleton ROTFLMAO :<))))


----------



## anthm27

> Anyone have have a recommendation for a good brand for forstner bits over 2 1/8"? Reading the reviews on Amazon and it doesn t sound like anything is worth darn. The brands that seem to get decent reviews don t seem to sell any, on Amazon anyway, over about 2 1/8". I don t mind paying for something that I know will perform and last well but based upon most of the reviews, I am think about just buying a the cheapest one I can find and just assume I ll only get a few uses out it or at least have to sharpen it after each use.
> 
> - Lazyman


Hard to get good ones, Somebody recently gave me the tip to keep them lubed with silicone and run them at slow speed to keep the heat down, (I haven't tried this tip yet)


----------



## Lazyman

I would be worried that the silicone would affect finishes or glue adhesion?

In other news…


----------



## clieb91

> Anyone have have a recommendation for a good brand for forstner bits over 2 1/8"? Reading the reviews on Amazon and it doesn t sound like anything is worth darn. The brands that seem to get decent reviews don t seem to sell any, on Amazon anyway, over about 2 1/8". I don t mind paying for something that I know will perform and last well but based upon most of the reviews, I am think about just buying a the cheapest one I can find and just assume I ll only get a few uses out it or at least have to sharpen it after each use.
> 
> - Lazyman


I have generally had good luck with Woodcrafts Wood River brand in a number of sizes. I use the to drill larger holes in some of my games. Slow and steady pressure wit constant clearing seems to do the job.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks CtL, I had pretty much decided to try the wood river one because it is local and can return it if it really sucks. I think that all WR products might even be on sale right now.


----------



## EarlS

Can't go wrong with Wood River bits. Not cheap but high quality.

Dave - the larger the shop the less yard maintenance.

Here's what I was "researching" yesterday:










While this doesn't qualify as woodworking, at least I'm doing something. The first coat of paint is finished. I wonder if the builder would mind if I "borrow" the miter saw and nailer and make the door and window trim?


----------



## bndawgs

Well, I think I was able to mess up all my progress so far. Very frustrating day in the shop for sure.

Sometimes I feel like I make it harder on myself by trying to use the wood I have on hand. As opposed to just buying already dimensioned lumber ready to go.


----------



## GrantA

Steve - we're wood*workers* not DIYers going to home depot with a list from Ana White plans. sometimes you pay the piper

Guys I'm so happy having the egg back in service


----------



## duckmilk

> Anyone have have a recommendation for a good brand for forstner bits over 2 1/8"? Reading the reviews on Amazon and it doesn t sound like anything is worth darn. The brands that seem to get decent reviews don t seem to sell any, on Amazon anyway, over about 2 1/8". I don t mind paying for something that I know will perform and last well but based upon most of the reviews, I am think about just buying a the cheapest one I can find and just assume I ll only get a few uses out it or at least have to sharpen it after each use.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I was going to suggest Whiteside but they don't have forstner bits on their site.
> 
> Looks like your mancave already has gas and water available.
> 
> I spent the day looking at my pile of wood trying to figure out what was the best way to make something out of it. Then I opened a beer.


----------



## bndawgs

> Steve - we re wood*workers* not DIYers going to home depot with a list from Ana White plans. sometimes you pay the piper
> 
> Guys I m so happy having the egg back in service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


That's a good point. Let me check Ana's site for anything tagged with beer


----------



## anthm27

A Little Australian Coppers Pale Ale for the afternoon whilst i whatch my triangle side table top lamination dry.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, it's Monday again. Already? Geeze…. Busy weekend for me. Zero shop time and not a single beer drank. Such is life sometimes I guess ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> A Little Australian Coppers Pale Ale for the afternoon whilst i whatch my triangle side table top lamination dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - anthm27


That Coopers was the beer that introduced me to pale ale. It was just a short hop (pun intended) to drinking IPAs.


----------



## Lazyman

Okay Kenny. Sign me up. I finally got some shop time yesterday and I think that even with a couple of trips over the next month, I can get a project completed and shipped on schedule (not worried about the beer part). I made pretty good progress yesterday, though I think this may turn out to be the one I keep for myself.


----------



## doubleG469

> I'm definitely out for this one. We made an offer on a place yesterday. If accepted, we'll be closing around Labor Day. No shop, but almost five acres to build one on.
> 
> Grew up in NM at about 5600' altitude. Some snow in the winter and heat in the summer, but a lot less heat than here. Dry conditions make those things a LOT more livable.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


The only bad thing will be the lack on natural timber to harvest. you're going to have to get creative to keep costs down. I would assume.

But Congrats on the offer!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I spent the day looking at my pile of wood trying to figure out what was the best way to make something out of it. Then I opened a beer.


That sounds like a dang good day, Duck. Zero mistakes, that way!


----------



## Bluenote38

> Testing, testing, testing…
> 
> Will this testing ever end?????
> 
> - mikeacg


Now there's a brew I've not yet seen - who/where's it made?


----------



## Bluenote38

> Bill - I gotta ask if UP limes are yellow and orange or if my monitor s color is off…..... ;+)
> 
> - EarlS


Well Earl… I squeezed all the limes and needed for fancy it up for you boys so orange and lemon. ;-)

Btw did it again yesterday and added Tequila to the mix. Couldn't find the bottle last time


----------



## HokieKen

Woo Hoo, we got Nathan  That brings us to 11 players.


----------



## GrantA

Looking for some inspiration? Found it! ;-p Just the thing to help with all the r&d

For the more adventurous among us…


----------



## Bluenote38

Kenny,. Cider count? No or just yeasty rotten grain tempered with hops. Blake's make some great ciders and their just down the road from me ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

That's cool Grant!


----------



## mikeacg

Grant,
As a southerner I always enjoyed Dr Pepper so this would be my choice for cover:
Beersy Dr Pecker Silicone Sleeve Hide a Beer (Amazon)

Bill, 
Upper Hand is over in Escanaba! Lots of great flavors and fairly reasonable for a craft beer!


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny,. Cider count? No or just yeasty rotten grain tempered with hops. Blake s make some great ciders and their just down the road from me ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich


What do you think fellas? Cider or no? Personally I don't care for it but I'm not opposed to allowing it either. Use your judgement Bill when you find out who your recipient is. If everyone chimes in here, that should make it pretty easy for you to decide ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

I don't see any problem with cider but probably not a whole sixer of them. Although, I'm not that familiar with ciders.

Cut some wood today and pondered how to make the next cuts. Then, I opened a beer.


----------



## Bluenote38

Lol… I wouldn't either Duck. I was thinking of a one off for a little bit of a twist. Just a thought


----------



## GrantA

I've had some mighty tasty ciders from tap handles right next to craft beers, I say bring it 
One was a pear cider and it was awesome


----------



## DavePolaschek

> The only bad thing will be the lack on natural timber to harvest. you're going to have to get creative to keep costs down. I would assume. But Congrats on the offer!


Thanks, Gary. I expect we'll make a couple trips per year back to MN for various stuff and things, and I'll probably have a load of wood in the bed of my truck on the trip back. Even just making a stop at the lumber yard might make sense depending on the price differential.


----------



## HokieKen

Sounds like you would be welcome to throw in one or two Bill )


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Cut some wood today and pondered how to make the next cuts. Then, I opened a beer.


Sounds to me like you're on a roll, Duck!


----------



## HokieKen

I just opened a beer Duck


----------



## HokieKen

Oh and Rich, tell your masters that their communist threads have been dominated by good ole' American know how!


----------



## duckmilk

Nice job on the lathe Kenny!! About time you had a beer.

Opening a Lone Star long neck, National Beer of Texas.


----------



## HokieKen

> Nice job on the lathe Kenny!! *About time you had a beer.*
> 
> Opening a Lone Star long neck, National Beer of Texas.
> 
> - duckmilk


That's what I keep saying!!


----------



## EarlS

> Btw did it again yesterday and added Tequila to the mix. Couldn t find the bottle last time
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Tequila is sneaky.

That sure is a purdy lookin' lathe Kenny. I thought Grant was helping you get it on a truck and sent my way???

Finally found out the local brewery does bottle some of their wares. Since we will be down that way, Saturday will be spent "researching" their selection. I'm sure I'll need something after we get done selecting window coverings for the house.

Sounds like Handworks is on for 2020 at Amana Colonies, just west of Iowa City. Dave K said he's already signed up. I've also got it on the calendar. Dave P??


----------



## HokieKen

Wrong lathe Earl. I have a really nice Delta midi that Grant could get headed your direction ;-)

I'll be headed to the land of demon berries next September for Handworks too )


----------



## GrantA

I'm gonna try to go, I won't have been home long from another AK fishing trip so I fear handworks will cost me a family trip too :-/ and/or holding down the couch for a few nights lol


----------



## Keebler1

What exactly is handworks and do they ever have a show in Dallas area?


----------



## HokieKen

Handworks is a place where you spend a lot of money to go. While you're there you spend a lot of money on tools that you would probably never consider paying that much for any other time. Then you go home (with no money left) and wonder just what in the hell you're going to do with those tools that followed you back.

At least that's my understanding of it.

Here's a short video from Benchcrafted on the 2017 show. They are the ones that put it on. And, as far as I know, there are no plans for it to be held different places.


----------



## Bluenote38

Hmmm. sounds like Las Vegas - with tools!


----------



## anthm27

> What exactly is handworks and do they ever have a show in Dallas area?
> 
> - Keebler1


Visit Hong Kong and you can experience some extraordinary hand works,
Free to indulge


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Sounds like Handworks is on for 2020 at Amana Colonies, just west of Iowa City. Dave K said he's already signed up. I've also got it on the calendar. Dave P??


Probably. It'll mean a drive up from NM, which complicates matters, and that's more than a year out, so I can't book a hotel room yet, but I'll book a room once I can.

Handworks is a hand-tool woodworking show. It's held in the Amana Colonies in Iowa. Never anywhere else. It's maybe a bigger deal than Lie-Nielsen's July show in Maine if you're a hand-tool geek. Free admission, so you don't spend a lot of money to go, other than travel, but there will be all the latest shiny hand-tools, plus plenty of old ones and plenty of demos to convince you of your *need* for these new tools.

I went for one of the two days in 2017. My main complaint with it is that it's now so big it's overwhelming if you're a newbie and don't know anyone.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep, Kenny meant it costs money to travel and stay close by, it's free to enter.

It's an all hand tool thing. Mostly woodworking tools but they will also have blacksmiths and leather working people there too. I've been known to dabble in both of those but mainly blacksmithing.

They only hold the show every two years and it's only been held three times. This year they didn't hold a show so it will be a three year gap when it's on for next year.


----------



## Lazyman

> I went for one of the two days in 2017. My main complaint with it is that it's now so big it's overwhelming if you're a newbie and don't know anyone.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Sounds like a great excuse for a LJ meetup! Hopefully, it's not a dry county.


----------



## HokieKen

> Sounds like a great excuse for a LJ meetup! *Hopefully, it s not a dry county*.
> 
> - Lazyman


If it is, it won't be in a little over 13 months.

You and Duck and Gary should hop on your horses and ride on up Nathan!


----------



## GrantA

We could setup a "lemonade" stand ;-p


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## EarlS

Dry County??? Nah that is just for those crazy folks that live in the South. Just watch out for the Amish mafia driving their horse and buggies.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's good to hear. I'll have the wife with me to make sure I'm fed and not more of an asshat than I already am and I think I'll have Kenny chauffeur me around for a few days. Should work out!


----------



## Lazyman

Hah. Not sure that it is still true but when I moved to Dallas in the early 80's, they had dry precincts. You could literally walk across the street in some places to buy alcohol or visit a bar. It was just plain stupid. In Nacogdoches, TX where I went to college, they did not allow liquor by the drink (though you could buy alcohol at a liquor store and beer and wine at a grocery store) but there was a loophole where a private club could sell liquor by the drink and a member of the club could allow guests to buy drinks. Most restaurants had club memberships but the nightclubs that catered to students just had a single member (the owner) and everyone that came in, signed in as a guest.


----------



## GrantA

> ...I think I'll have Kenny chauffeur me around for a few days. Should work out!
> - KelleyCrafts


You're doing it wrong Dave, who wants to go and doesn't drink? We'll buy em all the craft soda/root beer they want and toss em the keys!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My wife will drive if Kenny lets her drive his truck.


----------



## GrantA

It's corn country we can just pile in the back of the truck right?


----------



## anthm27

This one brewed in Byron Bay, Northern NSW, Australia, Not quite crocodile Dundee country.,,


----------



## DavePolaschek

> It s corn country we can just pile in the back of the truck right?


I'm not sure which self-respecting truck owner would let y'all ride up front. ;-)

I spent 20 minutes each way to/from Handworks in 2017. The rest of the time was on foot in Main Amana, or horizontal in my hotel room. The only real driving is to/from the hotel and (if you go out) bar/restaurant. And there are food places in Main Amana.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen

Anybody out there still on the fence for this thing? I'm sending out recipient assignments on Friday so hurry up if you're still thinking!

As of now, there is no one who has requested a non-alcoholic package. So if you wanted that but forgot to request it (or if I missed your request) let me know ASAP.


----------



## bndawgs

I used to like a Cider Jack out of VT. that stuff was so good in draft. i think they closed up shop though as i couldn't find it the last time i looked for it.

I'm hoping I can make this prototype work for my project.


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

I'm sort of on the fence…

Should I have a beer now or go back to work and wait until after 4:00? This retirement stuff is harder than it looks!!!

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny,
> 
> I m sort of on the fence…
> 
> Should I have a beer now or go back to work and wait until after 4:00? This retirement stuff is harder than it looks!!!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


It really depends Mike. Are you thirsty?


----------



## Lazyman

Don't worry Mike, it gets easier after you have a few more beers. When anyone asks how I like retirement, I usually say it's good work if you can get it.

My prototype with cheap, crappy wood almost turned out too good. Now I have to decide whether to make another one with some nicer wood or try making something else. Oh wait. It's beerthirty.


----------



## duckmilk

You guys should be proud of me. After staring at the lumber all week, I finally got all the parts cut to length and ready for the minor cuts and fitting. Didn't have a beer till 4:30 )


----------



## HokieKen

So you slept until 4:00 today Duck?


----------



## duckmilk

Nope, been busy. I fixed a flat tire, watered trees, put air in a large ball for the horse, and watched videos on how to make cowbells cause the wife wants me to make her one. Before that, watched the news and a cooking show about making honey fried chicken while cooking my breakfast.


----------



## Lazyman

Slow down Duck. You're making me look bad.


----------



## mikeacg

I'm unretired again! After a few hours I just couldn't handle the pressure! 
Got another 96 shirts to print and then I can play in the shop!
Not really feeling this swap yet! I'm sure I'll come up with something one of these days…


----------



## HokieKen

My swap project is nearing completion. Might be time to slip a bonus in there…


----------



## bndawgs

Scored some handsaws


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen




----------



## GrantA

teamwork makes the dream work!









Break time!


----------



## bndawgs

And if I ever build a bench, I have my twin screw stock. 1"


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen

Today is the day if any of you are still thinking. I'll send out recipient information for everyone first thing tomorrow so if you're gonna sign up, better get to it!


----------



## HokieKen

> And if I ever build a bench, I have my twin screw stock. 1"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


You might want to re-think that for vise screws Steve. It's awfully fine pitched. That's a lot of turning :-\


----------



## GrantA

Yeah Steve a 3-ft piece of 1"-4 acme rod is $24 from McMaster, that's the way to go


----------



## bndawgs

Well, great. Now what am I going to do with 16 ft of 1" threaded stock?


----------



## bndawgs

If each bar didn't weigh a ton, I'd cut a notch on the end and make it a bottle opener for my item.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If you were using that for a twin screw, what were you going to do with the rest of the 13'?


----------



## bndawgs

Lol, who knows. Neighbor is moving and he gave me a ton of stuff. These are used in buildings to hold up large pipes and ducts. He had 4 of them.


----------



## HokieKen

If I were you Steve, I'd put all 4 of those bars somewhere I had to constantly move them to get to something that was behind them. Preferably somewhere they're also easy to accidentally knock over. I would also make sure they were near something that if they did get knocked over, they would damage it. I would keep them there with the little voice inside my head constantly insisting that I most definitely need them for some project very soon. I would leave them in said position for 4-6 years until one falls one day and hits me in the head for the umpteenth time sending me into a blind rage. I would then chuck all 4 of them in turn about the shop like an ancient tribesman trying to bring down a Wooly Mammoth. After calming down, I would clean up my Hulk mess and put all 4 of them out by the street and post a "come and get it" ad on CL. While posting the ad, I would notice a "come and get it ad" for some bed rail. I would then go pick up the bed rail and put it in the spot where I had been storing the $30 worth of all-thread for the last 6 years. Because bed rail is awesome and I will *DEFINITELY* use that one day.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> And if I ever build a bench, I have my twin screw stock. 1"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve
> 
> You might want to re-think that for vise screws Steve. It s awfully fine pitched. That s a lot of turning :-\n
> 
> - HokieKen


there is the difference between you and me I would use them hell they were free not like he paid for them I have all day to screw anyways LOL :<)))))

plus I would use 1 foot for router lift


----------



## bndawgs

> If I were you Steve, I d put all 4 of those bars somewhere I had to constantly move them to get to something that was behind them. Preferably somewhere they re also easy to accidentally knock over. I would also make sure they were near something that if they did get knocked over, they would damage it. I would keep them there with the little voice inside my head constantly insisting that I most definitely need them for some project very soon. I would leave them in said position for 4-6 years until one falls one day and hits me in the head for the umpteenth time sending me into a blind rage. I would then chuck all 4 of them in turn about the shop like an ancient tribesman trying to bring down a Wooly Mammoth. After calming down, I would clean up my Hulk mess and put all 4 of them out by the street and post a "come and get it" ad on CL. While posting the ad, I would notice a "come and get it ad" for some bed rail. I would then go pick up the bed rail and put it in the spot where I had been storing the $30 worth of all-thread for the last 6 years. Because bed rail is awesome and I will *DEFINITELY* use that one day.
> 
> - HokieKen


LMFAO. This sounds exactly what I'm going to end up doing. Except, I'll probably stick them behind something and forget where I put them.


----------



## doubleG469

Earl, you know who has a lathe for sale?

<<==== this guy!


----------



## Keebler1

Gary how much you want for your lathe?


----------



## HokieKen

Know who else has one for sale?

<<==== this guy! ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Yea but youre too far away from texas Kenny.


----------



## EarlS

Gary and Kenny - I need to get moved into the new shop before I can start buying stuff. I don't think the apartment manager would look too fondly on me if I have a lathe in the living room (not to mention my daughters, my wife, or the shop helpers). Furthermore, I don't think it would fit. I'd have to put my super fancy, really expensive bike outside (how expensive you ask??? 2-3X the cost of a new lathe - I know I need to get my priorities straight).

I'm still hoping to get my Dad's 50 year old, handmade lathe once I get moved.

Steve - I have 2 words for your threaded rod dilemma - BONUS ITEMS…....


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Steve - I have 2 words for your threaded rod dilemma - BONUS ITEMS…....
> 
> - EarlS


So I've assigned senders/recipients…. Steve, you have Earl's name.


----------



## HokieKen

> Earl, you know who has a lathe for sale?
> 
> <<==== this guy!
> 
> - doubleG469


WAIT! I thought you were signed up for this one Gary! I was reviewing my list though and you aren't :-(


----------



## EarlS

I think Gary exceeded the minimum post limit and therefore he is in by default. All in favor say "AYE"??


----------



## Keebler1

AYE


----------



## mikeacg

AYE!!!


----------



## Lazyman

I sent Gary a text about a possible sale of the lathe.

Here's what I'm looking at today out our back door. 








Taos!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Here's what I'm looking at today out our back door.


In a little more than a month, this'll be the view out our patio door:










Man, do I have a lot of tools to pack.


----------



## GrantA

On purpose Dave?? 8-/
Where are the trees?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah Grant. The trees are staying with the skeeters and snow. I'll probably be bringing back a load of wood every time we come back to MN for a visit.

I do have a line on a guy who cuts piñon for firewood near Santa Fe, too.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Here's what I'm looking at today out our back door.
> 
> In a little more than a month, this'll be the view out our patio door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, do I have a lot of tools to pack.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


GRATZ Dave looks very nice :<)))))))


----------



## duckmilk

> On purpose Dave?? 8-/
> Where are the trees?
> 
> - GrantA


Those ARE trees Grant, in NM at least. Actually, there is a lot of pine in NM, but not much in the way of deciduous hardwoods. Also piñon nuts are delicious!

Dave, one hardwood readily available in NM is juniper. Find someone who has made something from it and see what you think, and try to find some slabs. They mostly use it for firewood, but I think it would make some good looking stuff.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Duck. The guy who cuts the firewood also cuts juniper. Once I have a shop, I'll be getting some local woods and seeing what I can do. But I'll also be hauling birch, oak, ash and maybe elm back from Minnesota, too. Plus one of my buddies here in MSP has a black walnut that's going to need to come down soon. I'm thinking a solar kiln might be pretty easy to set up at the new place…


----------



## HokieKen

Thursday brew:


----------



## HokieKen

New Mexico is purrrdy.


----------



## GrantA

That does look nice Dave, can't help but bust your chops a little. What are the odds that both Daves are desert dwellers??


----------



## EarlS

Had to get a small growler of "Buffalo Spit" from Green Tree Brewery. (Smooth and silky, pours a chocolate brown color. It has notes of caramel, chocolate and coffee which finishes with a nice coffee bitterness.) Nice oatmeal stout, not too bitter, not too chewy.

Wife tried the Berry Barely Blonde (Blueberry, blackberry and black raspberry). Very crisp and light. Unfortunately, they are out of bottled beers right now so I'm hoping they get restocked or I'll have to cast the net a bit farther afiled to find an appropriate selection. Sorry though, Kenny, I haven't found any CORN beer.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

If by "government" he means "dark, unnatural forces", he's right.


----------



## EarlS

Try some creamed corn and see how that works for ya and then channel your inner Jackson Pollock.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That does look nice Dave, can t help but bust your chops a little. What are the odds that both Daves are desert dwellers??


Yeah, I don't know exactly where Dave lives, but I'll have roughly a mile of altitude on him.

We're moving to escape the muggy heat as much as the cold. Dewpoint in Minneapolis was 82 last week while we were in Santa Fe, where 90 degrees felt pretty dang comfortable because sweating actually did something more than just making you wet.


----------



## doubleG469

sorry busy busy day. I have to pass on the beer swap, I have a LOT of travel coming up and no time to crank anything out that I'd want someone to have. but I will creep along here and look at your amazing work as it comes out.


----------



## HokieKen

> Try some creamed corn and see how that works for ya and then channel your inner Jackson Pollock.
> 
> - EarlS


You mean Demon Snot? No thanks. That stuff runs right through you taking little bits of your soul along the way.

Well fellas, *the gate is officially closed*! We proud 11 are the remaining wheat after the chaff has blown away. I have generated name assignments and massaged all of them until the list is just the way I like it. You'll each receive an e-mail later today with my address so ship at will ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - so you are sending all of us beer and other woodworking goodies? I'm assuming that is why you are sending your address to us. That way we know where the mysterious box that will arriving shortly came from. Just to be clear…..

Would 6 cans of creamed corn qualify as IA beer? I could even throw in some cobs for the "after party".

Oh, and don't forget to let me know when to expect that restored Powermatic lathe. I'll need a lift gate to get it off the truck.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Would 6 cans of creamed corn qualify as IA beer?...
> 
> - EarlS


Sadly, I fear it would :-( I'll be bringing VA beer to Handworks next year just in case…

As soon as I can get the PM lathe in a large FRB and keep it under 70#, it'll be headed your way. Promise.


----------



## GrantA

Is there a corn maze at handworks? We'll need beer cans to leave a trail to find our way back out


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, there's a corn maze. They named it Iowa. There's like 500 people that couldn't find their way out so now they live there.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright fellas, swap recipient information has been sent to everyone via e-mail. So if you didn't get yours or have any questions, hollar at me.

Now, while everyone's recipient is fresh on their mind, it's a good idea to speak out about the types of beers you like  That way when they go shopping for you, they'll have some guidance!

I'll get the ball rolling… My favorites are IPAs. I also like most beers that aren't dark. I enjoy subdued fruit undertones in some beers, especially orange or grapefruit. But, nothing overwhelming and nothing sour/tart. I've had very few dark beers I really liked but there have been a couple. I have literally never had a stout that I enjoyed even a little bit. So if I have a request, it's no stouts ;-) Besides that, I just really enjoy trying new beers so mix it up and surprise me. 'Cause I'm seriously looking forward to taking a week or so to explore some brews I've never had. This is like Christmas for me )


----------



## bndawgs

I got my recipient email..twice. now i'm really nervous about making something. hopefully he likes double ipas and i'll just get him drunk enough to not realize he got a diy kit to make his own swap item.


----------



## GrantA

hah! Steve's gonna send a bunch of threaded rod


----------



## HokieKen

Well Steve, if you got two e-mails, I hope they both at least had the same recipient information!.... Just looked in sent items, they're the same. Whew! Was worried my spreadsheet generated some funk. Looks like we're all good though 

However, if you're sending double IPAs I might have to switch things around and give you my name. ;-p


----------



## GR8HUNTER

if i knew Steve had threaded rod and he got my name i would have joined this swap :<)))


----------



## GrantA

I love IPAs, especially citrus ones. And Stouts. I drink most anything else, the only beers I just can't seem to like are wheat beers. I drink stouts, ales, lagers, pilsners, ciders, berliner weisse, maybe even sour but I tried a shock top last night thinking it might be the wheat beer to push me over the edge- nope lol. Just can't do it. So if I have a request it's no wheats please 

I love sampling new stuff, I'm right there with ya on being excited Kenny! My pressure treated coasters are almost ready, had to let em dry a little before cutting so it didn't make my tools wet


----------



## GrantA

Tony he might have enough to share with ya anyways ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Dangit! Why didn't I think of using pressure treated wood? Then they could be indoor/outdoor coasters.


----------



## bndawgs

> if i knew Steve had threaded rod and he got my name i would have joined this swap :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, how far are you from Duncansville?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> if i knew Steve had threaded rod and he got my name i would have joined this swap :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Tony, how far are you from Duncansville?
> 
> - Steve


too far thou no worries Steve I am still on this fence about what I'm doing but thanks anyways :<))))))


----------



## bndawgs

> if i knew Steve had threaded rod and he got my name i would have joined this swap :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Tony, how far are you from Duncansville?
> 
> - Steve
> 
> too far thou no worries Steve I am still on this fence about what I m doing but thanks anyways :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I can always send you some if you need any. right now it's still leaning up against my drill press on the cusp of falling over towards my table saw cabinet. lol


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not a huge fan of wheat beers either Grant but, when I go to a restaurant and want a beer, if they don't have any appealing local selections, Shock Top and Blue Moon are my go-to choices. They go really well with a burger )


----------



## bndawgs

I was drinking Goose Island IPAs last night at the Nationals game. All you can drink, but I had my son with me. they also had vienna lager, 8 point, shock top, and Bud Light


----------



## EarlS

> I got my recipient email..twice. now i m really nervous about making something. hopefully he likes double ipas and i ll just get him drunk enough to not realize he got a diy kit to make his own swap item.
> 
> - Steve


Kenny really must need to stock up his beer stash if he's sending his name and address to you twice.


> Dangit! Why didn t I think of using pressure treated wood? Then they could be indoor/outdoor coasters.
> 
> - HokieKen


My coasters are made from a really exotic wood called plastic.

BTW - mark me down with an "S".

Beer - I like ale, stout, dark beers, and beers that don't taste like fruit punch. Root beer is also a favorite when I can find it locally made.


----------



## GrantA

I bet Earl likes corn whiskey too!


----------



## HokieKen

> BTW - mark me down with an "S".
> 
> - EarlS


Show off.


----------



## bndawgs

yeah, no kidding. but more importantly, how does Earl even know what type of beer i like?


----------



## HokieKen

> I was drinking Goose Island IPAs last night at the Nationals game. *All you can drink*, but I had my son with me. they also had vienna lager, 8 point, shock top, and Bud Light
> 
> - Steve


Wait… what?! The Nationals ain't that far of a drive for me. If it's all you can drink and they have Goose Island and 8-Point, Ima get me and my son some season tickets. And neither of us really like baseball.


----------



## bndawgs

These tickets were in the PNC Diamond club. They aren't cheap, $220/each. But you're right down behind home plate and it's all you can eat and drink inside the club and then also at your seats. If you're going there to drink, it might end up cheaper since you get food as well. Beers are $12 I think in reg seats.

I won them at work or else too rich for my blood. Maybe for a special occasion I'd consider it.


----------



## EarlS

Steve - I refer you to my previous comment and our esteemed swap leader's response:



> Would 6 cans of creamed corn qualify as IA beer?...
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Sadly, I fear it would :-( I ll be bringing VA beer to Handworks next year just in case…
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

> These tickets were in the PNC Diamond club. They aren t cheap, $220/each. But you re right down behind home plate and it s all you can eat and drink inside the club and then also at your seats. *If you re going there to drink*, it might end up cheaper since you get food as well. Beers are $12 I think in reg seats.
> 
> I won them at work or else too rich for my blood. Maybe for a special occasion I d consider it.
> 
> - Steve


If? Is there some other reason to go to a baseball game?


----------



## bndawgs

that's true. I guess if you're going there to drink more than 12 beers.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, if the game lasted 3 days I might… ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

> Kenny - Just to be clear…..
> 
> Would 6 cans of creamed corn qualify as IA beer? I could even throw in some cobs for the "after party".
> 
> - EarlS


Maybe a beer starter set Earl if you tossed in some yeast?


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## bndawgs

I need some snap ring pliers. who has a recommendation?


----------



## HokieKen

One time thing or something you use often Steve? Any old cheapies will do if you only need them a couple of times. If it's something you use frequently enough to justify spending a little bit, I like the Knipex brand.


----------



## bndawgs

It's a one time right now, but that's not to say I won't need a set again at some point. Some tools I don't mind having quality. There's an Irwin set on Amazon that would probably work. Deciding between straight and bent ones


----------



## HokieKen

For occasional use, I'd probably look at a set with changeable tips.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I grabbed this set Z21004 4-Piece Pneumatic Tool 6" Internal/External Cr-V Snap Ring Pliers (6 Inch) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D25HX2G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_x11oDbXFPG450 for occasional use. It's good enough for sure.


----------



## bndawgs

i saw these Channellock ones at HD


----------



## MSquared

Whatever you do, don't buy the HF snap ring pliers! They self-destruct almost instantly. Tips break off. I tossed 'em. Go for a few more bucks. I replied just yesterday on a related thread. "Trouble Removing Cutter Head from Older Craftsman Jointer_" from -*Deepend*-. Some good recommendations there. I had a set of either Proto or Snap-on's for decades, when I was a "Motor Head". I guess they found their way to my nephew's garage. That's OK, he does some heavy lifting for me! Luckily, I was able to borrow some from a buddy for the one-time project I was working on. Thinking of getting another set. Do tell what you come up with!


----------



## HokieKen

The Channellock ones are really good Steve. I've never used their's with interchangeable tips though.


----------



## bndawgs

the question is whether i use the $20 HD store credit from the neighbor on snap ring pliers or on a 3/4" bar for pipe clamps?


----------



## duckmilk

Got my recipient.
I like most beer except IPA's (Kenny) and bud light of course. I have previously received a couple of IPA that were ok but they weren't too bitter. I've also received other types of ale that were good. Dark beer and even some stouts are fine. Spent 6 weeks in Germany once and drank most everything they had without complaint.

Leaving for the weekend but should make some more progress next week. I'm making 2 of my project so I can screw up the first one and hopefully do better on the second. I'm making a story stick of sorts for the cuts so I can adjust or be repeatable for the second one.


----------



## HokieKen

Tough call Steve. It would probably depend on whether I needed to remove snap rings or clamp something….


----------



## Bluenote38

Got my recipient. Kenny - great pick if it wasn't random ;-). I'm in for just about anything. I'm still researching though. Barely making a dent in the local and regional beers.


----------



## duckmilk

Okay folks, speak up and let us at least know what you don't like.

I had some cherry ales sent to me that weren't bad.


----------



## bndawgs

I typically like session IPAs, lagers or ales. citrus or fruity beers are fine too. I really like anything except for Miller lite. stouts and dark beers are towards the bottom for me though. My all time favorite beer is Bud Light Lime. I'm addicted to the fake lime chemicals I think.

I also enjoy watching the sunset on the beach while holding hands on a blanket.


----------



## MSquared

.... with a pair of spring clip pliers.


----------



## DavePolaschek

In the immortal words of Ed McMahon, Hiyooooo!


----------



## anthm27

Just too let you all Know , 
Thanks to Kenny, I do have my pick and have been beer shopping in Sydney Australia yesterday. Your cans of beer where Jet flown from Sydney Australia yesterday and will be sent sent from Chicago on Wednesday,  they are at present however having a three day layover here in Hong Kong for the weekend.
Well traveled cans .
My weekend here and will be BBQ ing fresh Australian Lobster this evening. (unfortunately no Lobster in The beer swap)
How could I ever loose weight?
Cheers to all.
Regards
Anthony


----------



## HokieKen

Man, I LOVE lobster sooo much. I made these big boys for dinner tonight. 









I gotta say, sometimes a really great burger is even better than a really great steak. Especially when you have fresh tomatoes for em . Lobster still wins though. Always.


----------



## anthm27

> Man, I LOVE lobster sooo much. I made these big boys for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say, sometimes a really great burger is even better than a really great steak. Especially when you have fresh tomatoes for em . Lobster still wins though. Always.
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh , I know, Burgers are good, very good. 
I,ll be sure to post some pics of the grilling Lobsters later. Only 9 am here and I am going for a walk with Lovie, only so I can pretend I have lost a few calories today and I can have extra beer this evening.

Regards
Ant


----------



## bndawgs

Ant, are kangaroos still a nuisance over there? A guy I know had a friend who would shoot them for their hides. Had to shoot them thru the eye though.

People in the states probably don't realize that they're basically the equivalent of what deer are here.


----------



## RichBolduc

I got my recipient and he's a pain in the ass..I'm just sending him a case of Zima and Smirnoff ice.

As for who ever got me… I don't drink beer but the wife prefers IPA's

Rich


----------



## anthm27

> Ant, are kangaroos still a nuisance over there? A guy I know had a friend who would shoot them for their hides. Had to shoot them thru the eye though.
> 
> People in the states probably don t realize that they re basically the equivalent of what deer are here.
> 
> - Steve


Hi Steve , Yes they are a nuisance to Farmers , They love fresh shoots of grass (whether it be sewed crops or natural livestock pasture.) Kangaroos love it. They also have no regards for post and wire stock fences or electric fences for that matter.
Their existence is though highly government regulated.
On my farm, I can only shoot two at a time and in theory I must have an easily obtainable permit and tag the carcass. (THATS IN THEORY THOUGH)
If I want to shoot large groups of Kangaroos on my Farm I need to get a professional Licenced shooter in. Having said that the rules change all the time and I believe due to drought the laws have been some what relaxed for the short term.
Attached is a kangaroo carcass and its Joey that was hit by a truck on the road out the front, I dragged it over the hill and set dingo traps with it as bait. The Joey (baby) in this case very large to be still in Mothers Pouch.










*EDIT:* Just to finish off, populations of kangaroos are ridiculous high, Its the greenie left wing government that want things all touchy feely and idealistic in Australia. They dont produce the food for the nation though and dont have a grip of reality.


----------



## bndawgs

Do I need this for anything? Should I grab it?


----------



## anthm27

Hay Steve ,
does your mate have anything to do with producing the finished Roo Hides? I,d be interested in one or two if I can get them.


----------



## HokieKen

Do you need a service panel? If you're thinking about running a subpanel for any reason it might prove useful


----------



## bndawgs

This was years ago, but I think he just sold them. But he would always be mad if he didn't shoot them thru the eye.


----------



## Lazyman

My personal favorites are usually IPAs. I usually like the hoppy, bitter ones. And even though I'm kind of a light weight when it comes to drinking, I tend to like the flavor of the ones with higher alcohol contents. I especially like Rye IPAs so I would love to try some new one as they seem to be fairly rare. I'll drink a regular pale ale when I want something s little less bitter. Not a big fan of wheats and I've actually never tried a stout but I'm game to try new things so if you've got a personal favorite of any style, bring it on.


----------



## mikeacg

I'm all about dark beers (I graduated from UW-Stout - Yup, it's a real school in Wisconsin!) but I'm up for just about anything just to taste what's out there…
Cool thing about these swaps is learning about beers you can't get locally! My recipient will be sampling UP beers from small breweries that don't have large distribution areas…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Sorry I'm not in the swap but wish me luck today. I have my third annual craft fair on main street. Crafts, live bands and beer trucks. )) Like the food trucks but sell beer!


----------



## EarlS

> I got my recipient and he s a pain in the ass..I m just sending him a case of Zima and Smirnoff ice.
> 
> As for who ever got me… I don t drink beer but the wife prefers IPA s
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


So I'm your swap recipient Rich??

Jeff - post some pics and let us know how it went. Best of Luck!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Good luck Jeff! The wife saw the fair on FB and we talked about driving down for the day. But, too much going on today unfortunately and we're leaving for vacation next weekend.

It's a peaceful morning with no kids here though. Woo Hoo!! Yummy breakfast too )


----------



## anthm27

> Good luck Jeff! The wife saw the fair on FB and we talked about driving down for the day. But, too much going on today unfortunately and we're leaving for vacation next weekend.
> 
> It's a peaceful morning with no kids here though. Woo Hoo!! Yummy breakfast too )
> 
> - HokieKen


Great looking breakfast with GOOD tomatos, 
I did the lobsters on the bbq tyoe of thing,


----------



## anthm27

Oh, I did one dozen Kirkpatrick oysters also, it generally keeps Lovie smiling. Saturdays are good.


----------



## GrantA

Good luck Jeff!
Looks great Anthony!
Kenny where's your mimosa??
I think I'm the source of Rich's pain, he'll probably just send me something from teknatool as a tester  I bet they have lathes and stuff just sitting around doing nothing. Wait that's what most of my stuff is doing right now ugh


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Good luck Jeff! The wife saw the fair on FB and we talked about driving down for the day. But, too much going on today unfortunately and we're leaving for vacation next weekend.
> 
> It's a peaceful morning with no kids here though. Woo Hoo!! Yummy breakfast too )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


whatcha drinking with that awesome looking breakfast ? Kahlua :<))))))


----------



## GrantA

Here's how breakfast is done!
Bacon egg & cheese with tomato and real mayo, bacon on the side, black coffee and bloody Mary (it's my birthday so I might as well!)


----------



## anthm27

Happy Birthday Grant, 
well done for making it another one year.
That bacon egg tomato and cheese looks absolutely terrible.(yes Please)
Enjoy your day.
Happy Birthday from Hong Kong
Kind Regards
Anthony

(Bloody Marry, Bloody Brilliant.)


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Grant! Nice breakfast and happy birthday buddy! Any big plans?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANT* :<)))


----------



## GrantA

Thanks guys! Verizon must be messing up I keep getting connection lost on Tony's video :-(


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Thanks guys! Verizon must be messing up I keep getting connection lost on Tony s video :-(
> 
> - GrantA


works good for me LMAO :<))) AND THERE PERFECT


----------



## bndawgs

Happy birthday Grant. Wife and son had their birthday yesterday. I'm working on a 786 piece Lego set now.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Happy birthday Grant! And cheers!










Just finished mowing the lawn. Plus it must be noon *somewhere*.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Good luck Jeff! The wife saw the fair on FB and we talked about driving down for the day. But, too much going on today unfortunately and we're leaving for vacation next weekend.
> 
> It's a peaceful morning with no kids here though. Woo Hoo!! Yummy breakfast too )
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Great looking breakfast with GOOD tomatos,
> I did the lobsters on the bbq tyoe of thing,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - anthm27


That my friend is just love on the grill….


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I got my recipient and he s a pain in the ass..I m just sending him a case of Zima and Smirnoff ice.


Wait! Did Kenny sign me up for the swap?!?‽︎

Oh, it's Earl. Whew!

Found Zima in the beer store last summer or the one before. I believe it's time for me to go hunting for it again.


----------



## HokieKen

If I see the word "Zima" again, I'm shutting this thread down. For some reason, everytime I read it I have a strong Pavlovian urge to make love in the back of an '83 Camaro. And I don't think my 43-year-old body is up for even getting into the backseat of a Camaro. Let alone doing the horizontal mambo back there.


----------



## GrantA

Nice try Dave it's only 11 on the east coast, way too early for a beer 








Good thing we're just having canned water ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

Well it's 11:50 now Grant and I have to go get an O2 sensor for my truck. I can grab beer on the way home and be just in time for lunch


----------



## DavePolaschek

Since I can't mention the Z drink anymore, how about a Bartles & Jaymes for Kenny's date in that bitchin' Camaro?


----------



## RichBolduc

Not swap related… Bit trying my hand at triple dye stabilizing.



















Rich


----------



## bndawgs

If anyone sends me Zima, they better include some jolly ranchers.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Rich! I did some double and triple dye stabilizing before we headed down to Santa Fe, and it came out pretty good. But then I mailed some to Kenny and gave some to an ex-co-worker and forgot to take any pictures. I think we're getting better, though. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I'll post some pics when they get here today Dave 

Store I stopped at's "pick six" selection was severely lacking. So I got this instead Nathan ;-)









First one to fall on its sword:


----------



## HokieKen

BTW Nathan, I checked last week and the Ruthless Rye IPA is only sold in that sampler pack. It's not sold standalone anywhere :-(


----------



## EarlS

It's noon here and I'm off on a ride the bike for 3-4 hours so I can justify slacking off the rest of the day and drinking beer. Monday is B-Day for me. looks like I'm in decent company with Grant and Steve's boss (wife) and little one.

'83 Camaro - anyone watch Stranger Things?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'll post some pics when they get here today Dave


Thanks, man! I owe you a Z…


----------



## Keebler1

Happy birthday Grant


----------



## Lazyman

That sucks Kenny. That RIPA is pretty good. Next time I'm in CA, I may have to stop by their brewery and see if they'll sell me some. There are couple of Texas versions that I enjoy and I'm hoping to find a store carrying Ryot IPA from La Cumbre brewing in Albuquerque before I head back to TX on Monday.


----------



## HokieKen

I watched season 1 Earl, can't seem to get motivated for the last two for some reason…

But, that's a late 70's Camaro. Mine was the next body style:


----------



## HokieKen

The mailman brought me some goodies


----------



## RichBolduc

Well… One swap item is done. Now let's see what else I can come up with.

Zima logo and a white claw logo sign

Hmmmmmm

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Cool, Kenny. Hope you like them. You didn't get any of the three-color ones, apparently. Sorry about that.

The salt cedar actually has black dye, it just didn't penetrate very far.

Oh, and I had a 1992 Camaro RS in blue. Same body style, but the end of the run. Car got me around until 2004 or 2005, and had hit both coasts. Also gave me tinnitus, driving it from Minnesota to California multiple times with the windows down. Oops. Thought the 93 and later models looked too melty. Yecch.


----------



## Keebler1

I had an 84 camaro for a couple months. Wouldnt pass state inspection so i had to get rid of it


----------



## HokieKen

I totally agree Dave. I had the 83 Camaro and later I had an 87 Trans Am. Firebirds and Camaros both died to me when they went to those ridiculous body styles in the 90's. Current Camaro isn't bad but I don't want one either…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Current Camaro isn't bad but I don't want one either…


With my deteriorating back (wait'll you hit 50, kid), the new Camaro lacks about six inches of headroom for me to sit comfortably in it. I sit damned near upright in my Silverado nowadays. If my back gets any worse, I'll have to get Mike's hearse and ride in the back.


----------



## EarlS

Sadly, I'm at the point where a nice shop tool is more appealing than a restored old car. Restored shop equipment is WAY better. Envious of Kenny, Grant, and others that have the old stuff that is restored.


----------



## mikeacg

Rides in the hearse are free Dave! 
I'm back working on my schoolbus again as I moved it up to the store. I need to get it empty and then start the conversion to motor home (Commercial insurance in Michigan is crazy but as a motor home I can afford it and can turn it on and off seasonally.)


----------



## Keebler1

Why would you need commercial insurance for it as a motor home? Shouldnt need it for personal use. Thats the same as me wanting to get a classic peterbilt for my personal vehicle cause i like them and itll tick off the neigborhood and HOA


----------



## HokieKen

> Sadly, I m at the point where a nice shop tool is more appealing than a restored old car. Restored shop equipment is WAY better. Envious of Kenny, Grant, and others that have the old stuff that is restored.
> 
> - EarlS


Yep, these days my criteria for a vehicle are comfort, utility and dependability. I just don't drool over cars the way I used to. I'd much rather spend months restoring an old mill or lathe than an old car.

I know what you mean Dave… My back is still pretty good to me (knock on wood) but whenever I drive the wife's mustang I realize just how tall I am and just how much I hate small cars. And I'm only 6'1"…

A school bus and a Hearse Mike? I sense a "circle of life" theme in your mobility options ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

Keebler - They require Commercial Insurance for it as a bus! With the conversion (which only requires a permanent place to eat and sleep - a stove and a bed) it will be much cheaper!
Kenny - It's a 'short bus' to boot! What does that tell you? That I can carry all my LJ buddies in it?
Oh, and I am triking my GoldWing later this month…


----------



## anthm27

> Rides in the hearse are free Dave!
> 
> - mikeacg


Do you really have a Hearse??? I thought it was a running joke on your Blog that the silly Aussies started.


----------



## HokieKen

You would think so wouldn't you Anthony?! ;-) Mike is one of those guys who likes to be prepared for every eventuality )

When I was really young, I remember a guy my Dad worked with who drove a Hearse and hat a pet skunk that he took everywhere. I thought at the time that he was the coolest guy on the planet. The Hearse of course had shag carpet on floor, walls and ceiling in the back and some kind of sunroof. At that tender age, I figured the mattress was so he could look out at the stars through the sunroof ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

What y'all drinkin' on Saturday night?

This is one of those citrusy IPAs I mentioned that I really like.


----------



## anthm27

> You would think so wouldn't you Anthony?! ;-) Mike is one of those guys who likes to be prepared for every eventuality )
> 
> When I was really young, I remember a guy my Dad worked with who drove a Hearse and hat a pet skunk that he took everywhere. I thought at the time that he was the coolest guy on the planet. The Hearse of course had shag carpet on floor, walls and ceiling in the back and some kind of sunroof. At that tender age, I figured the mattress was so he could look out at the stars through the sunroof ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Hilarious all that.
and a very nice looking IPA


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Rides in the hearse are free Dave!


Are rides in the hearse one-way only, Mike?

My third college roommate bought a hearse when we lived together. He got it running just enough to move to his new place (in just one trip!) and then it broke down and got towed during the first snow of the season. Bodywork on it was in great shape, but there was a reason they'd sold him the hearse so cheap…

For most of that year I cracked wise about "looking a gift hearse in the mouth" or made "glue factory" jokes or some such.


----------



## anthm27

Hay Gents, I was going to send this question to Kenny, but I,ll put it out to all.

I was going to use USPS to post Beer swap items.

My question, Does a prepackaged and taped up item have to fit in a standard USPS type box? Or will they ship any cardboard packed size and shape that wont necessarily fit into one of their pre sized USPS boxes.
In other words , will they put a USPS sticker on any packaging and send it???

Any ideas for what to write on description???

Is USPS the best option or is Fedex Better???

Regards
Anthony


----------



## DavePolaschek

USPS will ship any box. The USPS flat rate boxes are a good deal for us most of the time, because you don't get charged extra for a heavy box.

I used UPS for one beer swap and USPS for another. If the box is weird and sloshy, UPS, at least here in Minneapolis, is a lot better about shipping it even if they think it might not meet the regulations.

USPS can be sticklers about having every form filled out right and such if you're shipping internationally, but if you walk in with a sealed up flat rate box that doesn't obviously slosh, and you're shipping domestically, it's usually no worries. No description is needed. You just have to say that it doesn't have any prohibited items in it.


----------



## anthm27

> USPS will ship any box. The USPS flat rate boxes are a good deal for us most of the time, because you don't get charged extra for a heavy box.
> 
> I used UPS for one beer swap and USPS for another. If the box is weird and sloshy, UPS, at least here in Minneapolis, is a lot better about shipping it even if they think it might not meet the regulations.
> 
> USPS can be sticklers about having every form filled out right and such if you're shipping internationally, but if you walk in with a sealed up flat rate box that doesn't obviously slosh, and you're shipping domestically, it's usually no worries. No description is needed. You just have to say that it doesn't have any prohibited items in it.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


OK, Thanks Dave
Got all that, that makes good sense. I was planning on sending the cans as a separate package and the dry gift as a separate package. The theory being the cans if they get confiscated would be far easily replaced then the gift.
Is this necessary?
Regards


----------



## DavePolaschek

I would ship everything in one box, suitably packed, but I'm cheap and shipping two boxes seems inefficient to me.


----------



## HokieKen

Good grief, kids will wear a man down!

Anthony, I tend to agree with Dave but that's more because I'm cheap than anything else ;-). Separate package would help ensure the safety of your project if beers bust or get lost in transit or something. On the other hand, the beers could arrive safely and the ither package could be damaged in transit…


----------



## duckmilk

I have shipped UPS in previous swaps cause I have more faith in them. I'll have to ship in 2 packages this time cause I'm afraid the beer might damage the swap item.


----------



## GrantA

This might be my new favorite!

I tried a few new ones last night, a scotch ale that was pretty good and surprisingly I really liked this Sea Lion Sour!


----------



## doubleG469

First car '79 Z28 and can I say for the record… I personally can not wait for this IPA craze to fizzle out, it's like the Merlot hysteria of the late '90s…


----------



## HokieKen

Anyone who uses the phrase "Merlot hysteria" or is even aware that such a thing happened, deserves no opinion about beer.

Sweet friggin' ride though ;-)


----------



## EarlS

I wrapped the bottles in bubble wrap, put them in double zip lock bags in case anything happens. I told the USPS lady that I was shipping sodas (root beer and other kinds of artisan sodas). She said "I hope they don't explode", at which point I just smiled. Sometimes it just isn't worth the effort to explain science to people.

Anthony, if you are shipping in the US, a large flat rate USPS box will cost $19.95 and holds 8 bubble wrapped bottles and a small beer swap item.


----------



## HokieKen

Did FRB postage go up again Earl? Last time I sent a large box it was $17 and change. If it's gone up another $2, I'm only going to be able to send 5 beers. I didn't budget that much for shipping.

And it's possible your "artisan sodas" could explode. How do you know there aren't some Mentos with a time-release encapsulation bottled inside there?


----------



## anthm27

Thanks for all the input Earl, Dave , Duck Milk and Kenny
The two packages are packed and sealed ready for placing in my luggage for my Chicago work trip tomorrow. Lets hope customs doesn't check my bag on arrival.

The heavy package will fit into a standard Medium sized USPS box.
Yes Earl, I bubble wrapped all my dozen cans individually also.

Imagine the disaster of burst beer cans inside the boxes. F that.

Anyways , lets see who get the Aussie beer swap. Only Kenny and I know.

Good night
Anthony










*EDIT* Message to the receiver, your challenge is to open it all without running a box cutter knife through the wood or the cans. GOOD LUCK


----------



## bndawgs

Didn't get any shop time yesterday. Had to help a neighbor move about 1k lbs of ammo from his basement to his truck since he was moving. my back is sore as hell.


----------



## HokieKen

Know what's good for a sore back Steve? Beer.


----------



## bndawgs

I need to get some shop time this week. I need to have good luck to keep going on my item


----------



## GR8HUNTER

man you guys had some very kewl first cars mine was a 74 ford granada ghia :<(((


----------



## EarlS

Steve - sounds like you needed to stop by the shooting range and help him get rid of some old rounds.

Kenny - USPS Medium flat rate box is $14.35, large flat rate box - $19.95


----------



## bndawgs

Mine was a lime green '73 impala. my older brother traded it for a keg of beer. 6 months later, i bought a '90 honda civic hatchback from a girl who turned out to be the guy's sister. traded it back to her and some cash for the civic. it died on the way down to NC shortly afterwards when he drove it down there.


----------



## HokieKen

My Camaro wasn't my first ride. My first one was a sweet, super-sexy 1983 Toyota Tercel hatchback.


----------



## mikeacg

My first ride was a early '60s Opel Wagon that I bought for $50 from one of my professors. A real Chick-Magnet!! Ha ha ha!
I guess I'm going to have to start thinking about what to make for this swap. The beer part was easy but the Perfect Gift is harder to do!!!


----------



## GrantA

I'll have to dig up a picture of my first ride, I miss that car. 1990 mustang gt.

I just picked up a sweet spindle sander, I'll post pics in a little bit. The seller also had a made in America delta variable speed scroll saw. I'm a sucker for us made… Do any of you use a scroll saw often? For what?


----------



## bndawgs

I have an older Delta that needs a blade insert. i've messed with it a little, but i'm a noob when it comes to scroll saws


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Keebler - They require Commercial Insurance for it as a bus! With the conversion (which only requires a permanent place to eat and sleep - a stove and a bed) it will be much cheaper!
> Kenny - It s a short bus to boot! What does that tell you? That I can carry all my LJ buddies in it?
> Oh, and I am triking my GoldWing later this month…
> 
> - mikeacg


Bus looks sweet, I've thought of a few, especially the short buses as they typically have a pretty stout hydraulic lift that would handle my bike (900+lbs.) and not nearly as long as a standard bus to be able to actually store it.
Is triking it where you add significant weight and remove handling?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Keebler - They require Commercial Insurance for it as a bus! With the conversion (which only requires a permanent place to eat and sleep - a stove and a bed) it will be much cheaper!
> Kenny - It s a short bus to boot! What does that tell you? That I can carry all my LJ buddies in it?
> Oh, and I am triking my GoldWing later this month…
> 
> - mikeacg


Bus looks sweet, I've looked at a few, especially the short buses as they typically have a pretty stout hydraulic lift that would handle my bike (900+lbs.) and not nearly as long as a standard bus to be able to actually store it.
Is triking it where you add significant weight and remove handling?

- bigblockyeti


----------



## EarlS

Isn't a scroll saw just a baby band saw waiting to grow up??

1972 K-5 Chevy Blazer. Mine wasn't even close to this condition. The gas tank had a hole in so the spare tank was the gas tank. You checked the level by hitting the brakes hard and listening to the slosh. It died and ignominious death when it blew a rod through the oil pan. Dad was PISSED so that was the end of the car for us kids. I wish he would have kept the 1958 or 59 4-door Chevy sedan he traded for the Blazer. I don't recall what model it was but it was a sexy beast!!!


----------



## GrantA

sort of Earl, it has one trick up its sleeve- you can cut shapes out inside a part by passing the blade through a hole. that ain't gonna happen without glue on a bandsaw


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> sort of Earl, it has one trick up its sleeve- you can cut shapes out inside a part by passing the blade through a hole. that ain t gonna happen without glue on a bandsaw
> 
> - GrantA


So will a coping saw for the five times in your life you might need to do that.


----------



## GrantA

lol I didn't say I needed it just that that's the difference 
I have one that I have tripped over enough, not gonna get a bigger one on a stand to take up room. I think my 20" bandsaw takes up less space actually


----------



## doubleG469

> Anyone who uses the phrase "Merlot hysteria" or is even aware that such a thing happened, deserves no opinion about beer.
> 
> Sweet friggin ride though ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Loved that car, but by today standards the whooping 176 HP couldn't beat a slug. and I'll have you know I have plenty of opinions for which I am highly under qualified to give. But I still do.


----------



## bndawgs

I need to cut a ~4.5" circle. bandsaw jig or router the better option?


----------



## GrantA

Scroll saw


----------



## bndawgs

thanks, that was my initial thought as well.


----------



## HokieKen

Bandsaw gets my vote Steve.


----------



## bndawgs

They caught the roof on fire here at work, so they sent us home.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Scroll saw. I hear Grant has a spare! ;-)

First car was either a 1974 Chevy Beauville Van (wasn't actually mine, but it was mine to drive for a summer), or a 1967 Plymouth Fury with a 318 LA V-8 and a gas tank that had rust holes halfway up the front of it, so if you hit the brakes too hard or overfilled the car, you left a puddle on the pavement.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's some of the wood I stabilized a few weeks back. Figure this almost fits in this thread, even. Please don't kick me out of the club for being relevant!


----------



## duckmilk

My first ride was a new 74 1/2 ton chevy pickup, money saved from fighting forest fires for the summer. Got a good deal on it because a college had ordered several of them and took all but this one.

My brother never did well in school, but he wasn't dumb. My mother was looking for a new car, so he went with her to find one. She came home with a new 71 GTO. In the meantime, he bought a huge Buick sedan in great shape. Both my parents hated the GTO and eventually traded it to my brother for the Buick. Hahaha!


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Dave!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Those look cool Dave! You do the metal work?


----------



## GrantA

Oh I forgot to share one of my birthday cards, y'all will love this one…


----------



## MSquared

Haaa, *Duck*!! That's genius! On a similar note, way back in the day, my buddy's Mom bought a used Olds Delta 88. I believe it was a '68 'Holiday Coupe' in excellent condition. A little dirty, but we saw through that. It had a Rocket 455 C.I. in it. Hmmmm, we say to ourselves, this could be good! We immediately commenced with a complete tune-up (Plugs, Cap, Rotor, Wires, filters, changed-out all the fluids, etc., the whole nine yards. All racing grade). When she saw us working on it in the driveway, heads in the engine compartment and then a thorough washing and waxing, she couldn't thank us enough for all the work we put into it. "Oh, you boys are great!". Meanwhile, back at the ranch, we were street-racing it at night while she was comfy at home. We kept it all 'Grandma', a true sleeper. We blew the doors off of many Corvettes, Camaros, and Mustangs!! Those were fun times!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Those look cool Dave! You do the metal work?


Nope. Craig Marble did. And the woodwork. I just dyed and stabilized the wood.

Got the latches on my carving tools box this evening. First time in the shop since I retired. Sheesh. Also getting some shellac on the lid of maybe-not-cherry that Earl sent me. Whatever it is, it's purty.


----------



## Keebler1

I sanded a piece before gluing it together to grit 220. The piece is oak. After glued i used a damp rag to wipe off the excess. Went back to itthis weekend and puece was a little rough. Couple questions. 
1) did I raise the gain when wiping with damp damp rag and thats why its a little rough?
2) saw a youtube video that said to wipe the wood down with a damp rag to raise the grain then let it dry and then put finish on it. Is that the proper way to finish a project wether painted, stained or just a clear coat used or do I sand to 220 grit till smooth then finish it?


----------



## DavePolaschek

1 yes.
2 maybe. I would sand to 100-300 after raising the grain (intentionally), but the carving tools box I just posted was sanded to 60 grit on the belt sander, then shellacked, then sanded with 400 grit wet-dry, then shellacked with orange shellac, then rubbed with rottenstone (like 2000 grit, maybe?) then hit with a couple coats of varnish. It definitely looks like a rush job, but for shop furniture, it's pretty okay. I think. But I'm drinkin', too.

Edit to add: there's more than one way to do it. My way is not right. But it ain't necessarily wrong, either.


----------



## HokieKen

With oak, I usually sand to 120, wipe it down with MS, sand 220 and finish it. I may sand between coats depending on the finish. Never used water to raise the grain though. YMMV of course.


----------



## Bluenote38

Anyone have experience working with Black Mesquite? Anything I need to know about gluing it?


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for the IG link Dave. His work looks a lot like a lot of the stuff I enjoy making. But, you know…. good.


----------



## HokieKen

Bill - I've worked some with Mesquite. Not sure how Black Mesquite compares but I've had no trouble gluing it up just like most domestics - with TB2. Any specific considerations?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Anyone have experience working with Black Mesquite? Anything I need to know about gluing it?


Bill, wood database says black mesquite glues well.

Kenny, you're welcome. Craig's an ex-cow-orker who's pretty good at making knives. He's helped me past a brain freeze when building something more than once.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I can confirm black mesquite isn't oily like some of our other woods. Glues normal.


----------



## Bluenote38

Thx!


----------



## EarlS

Grant for the WIN!!!!!

Dangit Dave - I hate it when I don't know what I sent someone. Might be walnut or not… whatever it is, you found it a good home and it looks GOOD.


----------



## mikeacg

Yeti - Triking is where you add wheels so when you get old you don't fall down or when the snow & ice start to fall, you can keep riding more months! I'm planning for the future… (It's going to be my parade bike!)


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a teaser for y'all


----------



## bndawgs

Here's mine










Small slice of that silver maple I grabbed awhile back.


----------



## bndawgs

That stuff was super nice to plane.


----------



## Lazyman

Catching up after driving back to Texas heat after beautiful Taos weather. I think we maybe hit 80-85 for an hour each afternoon with 50s at night. Why do I live in TX. I think that Dave's got the right idea by moving to Santa Fe.

+1 on using a bandsaw with jig for cutting circles. I usually just use a router trammel jig when it is too big for the bandsaw or for cutting large arcs.

I've really only used a scroll saw for one project. This shell was done with a cheap, single (warp) speed Craftsman after which I bought used Dewalt that I don't really use that much.

My first ride was a hand-me-down '67 Dodge Polara. It was originally a sort of sea foam green color but by the time my brother passed it down to me, it really only had paint left on the one fender that had been repainted due to a fender bender my brother had when he was 16. It overheated so badly that I had to stop every hour or so on road trips to let it cool off. It is amazing that I never cracked the block. It was great in college-we could fit 10 people in the car to drive out to the woods for the keg parties. It also almost got me arrested in Madisonville, TX when the voltage regulator blew (for the umpteenth time) when I turned the lights on as the sun set and had to pull into a hotel so I could finish the road trip during the day. I happened to pull into the hotel 15 minutes after a guy was robbed at gunpoint at the hotel and I happened to be wearing a flannel shirt and blue jeans like the robber. Sheriff saw me get out of my car and I knew it was serious when I saw him and his deputy approaching me from different angles while flipping the holster catches on their guns off. Fun times.


----------



## EarlS

So Kenny is sending someone a can of WD-40? Is that the "beer" part of the swap or the "woodworking" part?



> Here's a teaser for y'all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dangit Dave - I hate it when I don t know what I sent someone. Might be walnut or not… whatever it is, you found it a good home and it looks GOOD.


It had a hole on the other side of the board where that knot was, Earl. I resawed it in half-ish, cut off the hole, and sent the remaining piece to MrWolfe as part of a care package of my smalls. My first though was cherry, based on he way it reddened up and darkened after I resawed it, but it's more brown than red, so I'm not sure.

There are still a few 60 grit scratches visible in it, but for a rush job, I think I did pretty good on the finish. Oil it is five minutes, let it dry a week, then shellac it and varnish it in about an hour.

I might get some more time in the shop today. I desperately need to get something built to hold all my planes. Was going to do a more traditional plane till, but given that it needs to transport the planes 1200 miles, I'm waffling on the design. Seems some sort of box with lid is called for, and one that will cradle the planes, rather than relying on gravity to keep them in place.



> I think that Dave's got the right idea by moving to Santa Fe.


Man, I sure hope so. We wrote off Taos after getting stuck in traffic when we were there last year, which might've been a hasty decision. But we do both like the weather there better than in MN. Though this week is shaping up to be the kind of Minnesota weather that makes the state a nice place to live. 70-80 for highs, high 50s for overnight lows. If it was like this all summer, we probably wouldn't be moving.


----------



## GrantA

yeah Dave it sounds like you need to build a shipping crate versus a plane till. Or build a till and pack some pillows in there tight to keep em in place


----------



## jeffswildwood

First ride? 1964 chevy corvair. Convertable with four speed. Yea, I thought I was cool.

Question guys. A lady up the road from me had a bird feeder attacked by a bear. She stopped by and asked if I can make a new one. Of coarse I said sure. Then she told me the story. After the feeder was destroyed her husband went out and bought a plastic board. You know the stuff I mean. His intent was to make her a new one out of it. Well, her husband passed away about two weeks ago without making it. I was honored to do the job for her and accepted. Now, how do I work the plastic board?

Can I use my planer to make the 1/2 inch parts? Will it kill my planer?

I know titebond will probably not work for glue up but what about oatey PVC glue?

Add screws, hidden, or use finishing nails?

I plan it also restore the original, she brought me the parts, but working with plastic wood is new to me. Of coarse this is a no charge job, she just don't know that yet. Any advice?


----------



## Bluenote38

> So Kenny is sending someone a can of WD-40? Is that the "beer" part of the swap or the "woodworking" part?
> 
> Here's a teaser for y'all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> - EarlS


Earl - I think he's packing his beer in metal chips … to keep it cool?? ;-) I'd be really impressed if he welded all the chips into a beer koozy !!


----------



## GrantA

Jeff are you talking plastic like the prefinished trim boards? If so I don't think I'd try to thickness them. They are not very dense at all and would not give a smooth appearance. If you mean azek, knock yourself out it'll be great. Might cost you a set of knives though.


----------



## GrantA

I think he's making a hammer handle. Oh wait wrong swap. aluminum shot glass maybe? hmm


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff are you talking plastic like the prefinished trim boards? If so I don t think I d try to thickness them. They are not very dense at all and would not give a smooth appearance. If you mean azek, knock yourself out it ll be great. Might cost you a set of knives though.
> 
> - GrantA


It's that plastic 3/4 deck boards. I may use my table saw, the 1/2 inch parts are 1 1/4 wide.


----------



## GrantA

ok since they're narrow I agree use the tablesaw. or a band saw


----------



## HokieKen

WD-40 is still better than corn Earl ;-)

Nathan - in 2002 (ish) I had a red Nissan Xterra. My uncle and I were going to visit my brother in Columbus, OH. He lived in a really large complex of condos. So, we pull into the complex and go up one of the streets and next thing I know, two cop cars pull out in front of me blocking the road and a third pulls up behind me. Cops come out of all three, guns drawn and pointed yelling at us to put our hands out the window. Needless to say, we did… It was about that time I noticed the helicopter hovering over top of us with spotlights pointed in my face. Two cops converged on each of our doors with two more flanking the rear of the vehicle. One of the cops is screaming, repeately "is there anyone in the back of the vehicle?" He never waited for me to answer though. I swear in the moment it seemed like he asked me that 25 times without ever waiting for a response and ignoring the "NO" I was constantly tossing back at him. Finally one of the flanking cops opened the back door and said the rear of the vehicle is empty. Then the cops opened our doors. One reached across me, unbuckled my seatbelt and <not> gently helped me from my seat to face down on the asphalt and zipped my hands behind my back. While he was doing that for me, some jackass on the other side was attempting to do the same to my uncle but couldn't comprehend why he couldn't get him out of the seat even though my uncle was telling him "my seatbelt is still buckled". I even remember him saying "I guess you can't give me a ticket for not wearing it". The cop never did unbuckle his seatbelt. It ended as quickly as it began. I heard one of the cops at the front of my SUV on a radio then he said to the others "the vehicle was spotted a few blocks west, this one has Virginia plates it's not the vehicle of interest". The helicopter was already flying away. My uncle's door was open, his seatbelt on and his feet were hanging out the door. One of the cops cut the zip tie on my wrists and ran back to his car. No "oops" or "sorry about that" or even "have a good night". They all pulled off and left us there. Dazed and stunned, my uncle got fully back in the vehicle and closed his door and I got back in the driver's seat and shut my door and rolled the windows up. My uncle said "I told you not to get a red one dumbass". We didn't think it was funny at the time but we laughed our asses off about the whole ordeal many times after that.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff - I think those deck boards would be okay in the planer but I would probably just cut them down on the table saw if you can do it that way safely. Honestly, if the board hasn't been cut yet, I'd probably return it to Lowes and get a piece of treated plywood. How did the festival go on Saturday? Sell anything? Sell everything?


----------



## bndawgs

Anyone have any insight on building a Bluetooth signal blocker?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's crazy Kenny!

Steve, look up faraday bags or enclosures. I don't think you can selectively block Bluetooth but you can block everything.


----------



## HokieKen

What exactly is the goal with the blocker Steve? Might be a workaround of some sort that doesn't involve eliminating the signal completely.


----------



## Lazyman

LOL Kenny. Did you call 911 after they left to report an assault? :-0

The cops never even frisked me which I always thought was weird since they told me they were looking for a nickel plated revolver. They did "ask" me if they could search my car with the implied threat of sitting in jail overnight while they got a judge to sign a search warrant. As they were searching the car, they warned me not to reach into the car because they were looking for the gun and the money that was stolen. It must have been a pretty sizable amount because when I told them the exact amount I had, they didn't search me for that either. Of course, this was after they brought the guy over that was robbed and he positively identified me as the thief. I think one reason it went as well as it did is that my girlfriend was with me so they were being extra polite. (I eventually married the girl.) I did have an alibi because we had just spent the past hour at a gas station having the battery charge topped off and stayed with the car the entire time. After they didn't find anything in their search, checked my alibi and realized I wasn't their guy, the Sheriff came up to us, looked at the hotel and said, you kids have a gooood night.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff - I think those deck boards would be okay in the planer but I would probably just cut them down on the table saw if you can do it that way safely. Honestly, if the board hasn t been cut yet, I d probably return it to Lowes and get a piece of treated plywood. How did the festival go on Saturday? Sell anything? Sell everything?
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I wish I could change it for wood. But that's the board her late husband bought and that's what she wants used. :-( I'll make it work but I dread being a plastic worker instead of a wood worker.

Craft fair didn't go very well. I sold zero PO boxes. two bird feeders and one cart. My coasters were a BIG hit though, so now I know they sell. Project post when my Son brings the photos. But this week orders have come in. All box doors are gone and two more bird feeder.

Nice story Ken. A similar thing happened to me on Long Island. A friend and I had been partying hard every week end in his green LTD. One week end we decided to chill and just go see a movie. On the way there we got pulled over, the Police got behind their doors with guns drawn and said "driver exit the vehicle and walk backwards to me, Passenger, keep your hands out the window". Come to find out, there was a bank robbery just before that and the getaway vehicle was a green LTD.


----------



## bndawgs

> What exactly is the goal with the blocker Steve? Might be a workaround of some sort that doesn t involve eliminating the signal completely.
> 
> - HokieKen


when i play softball there is always someone who brings a giant bluetooth speaker that has to play either explicit lyric music or god awful music. so i was thinking it might be nice to have a jammer to interrupt the signal to get some peace and quiet.


----------



## Lazyman

Jeff, I you are talking about Trex which is a plastic and wood fiber composite, I have read that you can mill it pretty much just like wood. Not sure how well or which types of glue to use (maybe Gorilla?) so I would probably secure it with screws.

Steve, Even if you can find a BT jamming device it will probably block WiFi and other wireless devices like some cordless phones that use the 2.4 gHz too. It probably would require some sort of FCC license as well. Tell us what or why you need to block and maybe there is another option.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhhhh. Gotcha Steve. They make a thing that fixes speakers like that so they won't play loud music. I'm sure you or someone on your team has one. It's called a bat.


----------



## Lazyman

The softball might work remotely too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Using a BT jammer would get a visit from the FCC. They take "interfering with the public airwaves" pretty seriously, unless you're Comcast who make every cable box a WiFi router, so the apartment building next to me has thirteen routers trying to use the eleven 2.4 GHz WiFi channels, which means I can't even connect to the router in my own house about half the time. But if you set up a jammer, they'll probably send out a hit squad of ninja-clad guys in a dark green helicopter (they're not black, you know) to roast your weenie.

Started to work on ideas for my plane till this morning, but got word back that the house we're trying to buy might have KITEC tubing for the plumbing and heating. If it does, we'll probably have to walk away and start over. [expletive deleted]


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What's wrong with Kitec Dave? You don't want your water over 180 degrees right? Or pressurized too much right? And what about paying a higher insurance premium, that's a huge benefit!!

Anyone know what it costs to repipe a home? What about getting a repipe done Dave at the owners expense or at minimum taken off the price. The. You'll have new nice copper pipes through out?


----------



## EarlS

Makes me wonder about the Pex tubing used in the house we are building. Sorry but nothing beats good old fashioned copper. I've noticed a lot of cheaper building materials used in the new house but the cost is crazy high.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The house has in-floor radiant heat, and that's the bit that might have the KITEC. Basically would have to tear out all the flooring if it's in there. I'm sure hoping not, but I'm expecting the worst.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's to ya Nathan ;-)


----------



## anthm27

Live, The Yard House. ILLINOIS
Kicking off with a Bells Amber Ale is


----------



## Lazyman

I guess I'm just going to have to go buy another sample pack. Kind of expensive way to buy 2 beers though.


----------



## GrantA

Dang Anthony wish I was nearby! Holler if you're ever down near Tallahassee FL

OK any of you guys know of a good place to buy deer stands? I'd like to get 2-4 tower/tripod stands, must be 2-man size with roof, don't need real tall maybe 8ft give or take. I figured I'd find some local on Craigslist or Facebook but no luck yet.


----------



## anthm27

> Dang Anthony wish I was nearby! Holler if you re ever down near Tallahassee FL
> 
> - GrantA


I promise i will, i get around as you can see. 
This place got 106 beers on tap.
Any recommendations??


----------



## GrantA

> This place got 106 beers on tap.
> Any recommendations??
> 
> - anthm27


Start on the left? Lol I like when places like that offer a small pour like 4 or 6 Oz, try a bunch!


----------



## anthm27

Just checking to see if they have anything from Georgia


----------



## GrantA

They probably have some from the Atlanta area. I don't think Pretoria fields is outside Georgia, if they are those are great. Check for Omaha brewing company also. And southbound brewing from savannah
All good stuff


----------



## anthm27

> They probably have some from the Atlanta area. I don t think Pretoria fields is outside Georgia, if they are those are great. Check for Omaha brewing company also. And southbound brewing from savannah
> All good stuff
> 
> - GrantA


at the moment I'm into a Brekenridge nitro vanilla porter. Supurb.
Menu letters are getting more difficult to read


----------



## bndawgs

Ant, you should be able to ask for a "taste", which will be a small amount. But usually free.


----------



## bndawgs

Here's the list 
WHEAT | WIT | WEISS
ALLAGASH WHITE
White Ale|ABV 5%
Portland, ME
BLUE MOON
White Ale|ABV 5.4%
Golden, CO
GOOSE ISLAND 312 WHEAT
American Wheat|ABV 4.2%
Chicago, IL
HACKER-PSCHORR WEISSE
Weissbier|ABV 5.5%
Germany
HOEGAARDEN WHITE
White Ale|ABV 5%
Belgium
HOUSE WHITE ALE
White Ale|ABV 5.6%
Salt Lake City, UT
PAULANER HEFE-WEIZEN
Weissbier|ABV 5.5%
Germany
TEN NINETY HALF WITBIER
White Ale|ABV 5%
Glenview, IL
THREE FLOYDS GUMBALLHEAD
American Wheat|ABV 5.5%
Munster, IN
WEIHENSTEPHANER KRISTALL WEISSBIER
Kristall Weisse|ABV 5.4%
Germany
BACK TO TOP
FRUIT | LAMBIC | SOUR
BLUE MOON MANGO WHEAT
Fruit Beer|ABV 6.2%
Golden, CO
DOGFISH HEAD SEAQUENCHALE (G) New
Gose|ABV 4.9%
Milton, DE
LOST COAST TANGERINE WHEAT
Fruit Beer|ABV 5%
Eureka, CA
LOST COAST WATERMELON WHEAT
Fruit Beer|ABV 5%
Eureka, CA
PETRUS PASSION FRUIT SOUR (G)
Belgian Sour|ABV 7.3%
Middelton, MA
STIEGL RADLER GRAPEFRUIT
Radler|ABV 2.5%
Austria
BACK TO TOP
MALTY | BALANCED
ALASKAN AMBER
Amber Ale|ABV 5.3%
Juneau, AK
GREAT LAKES ELIOT NESS
Amber Lager|ABV 6.2%
Cleveland, OH
PIPEWORKS BLOOD OF THE UNICORN
Amber Ale|ABV 6.5%
Chicago, IL
ROGUE DEAD GUY
Strong Bock|ABV 6.6%
Newport, OR
SAMUEL ADAMS BOSTON LAGER
Amber Lager|ABV 4.8%
Boston, MA
TIGHTHEAD SCARLET FIRE
Amber Ale|ABV 5.6%
Mundelein, IL
BACK TO TOP
HOPPY | FLORAL
21ST AMENDMENT BLOOD ORANGE IPA
India Pale Ale|ABV 7%
San Francisco, CA
BALLAST POINT GRAPEFRUIT SCULPIN
India Pale Ale|ABV 7%
San Diego, CA
BELL'S TWO HEARTED ALE
India Pale Ale|ABV 7%
Kalamazoo, MI
CLOWN SHOES SPACE CAKE
Imperial IPA|ABV 9%
Ipswich, MA
DESCHUTES FRESH SQUEEZED
India Pale Ale|ABV 6%
Bend, OR
DOGFISH HEAD 90 MINUTE
Imperial IPA|ABV 9%
Milton, DE
DOGFISH HEAD FLESH & BLOOD
India Pale Ale|ABV 7.5%
Milton, DE
ELYSIAN SPACE DUST
Imperial IPA|ABV 8.2%
Seattle, WA
HALF ACRE DAISY CUTTER
American Pale Ale|ABV 5.2%
Chicago, IL
HOUSE IPA
India Pale Ale|ABV 6%
Salt Lake City, UT
LAGUNITAS INDIA PALE ALE
India Pale Ale|ABV 6.2%
Petaluma, CA
LAGUNITAS LITTLE SUMPIN' SUMPIN'
Wheat IPA|ABV 7.5%
Petaluma, CA
LAGUNITAS SUPER CLUSTER New
Imperial IPA|ABV 8%
Petaluma, CA
MAPLEWOOD CHARLATAN
American Pale Ale|ABV 6.1%
Chicago, IL
PIPEWORKS LIZARD KING
American Pale Ale|ABV 6%
Chicago, IL
PIPEWORKS NINJA VS. UNICORN
Imperial IPA|ABV 8%
Chicago, IL
SAMUEL ADAMS NEW ENGLAND IPA
Hazy IPA|ABV 6.8%
Boston, MA
SKETCHBOOK NIGHT GAME
Imperial IPA|ABV 8.8%
Evanston, IL
STONE SCORPION BOWL
India Pale Ale|ABV 7.5%
Escondido, CA
STONE TROPIC OF THUNDER
India Pale Lager|ABV 5.8%
Escondido, CA
SURLY TODD THE AXE MAN
India Pale Ale|ABV 7.2%
Brooklyn Center, MN
TEMPERANCE GATECRASHER
India Pale Ale|ABV 6.6%
Evanston, IL
YH 22 ANNIVERSARY: LIQUID COMPASS (G)
Imperial IPA|ABV 8.5%
Escondido, CA
BACK TO TOP
STRONG | DARK
CHIMAY BLUE GRANDE RÉSERVE (G) New
Belgian Strong Dark|ABV 9%
Belgium
GULDEN DRAAK (G) New
Belgian Strong Dark|ABV 10.5%
Belgium
HOUSE BELGIAN AMBER TRIPEL (G) New
Belgian Amber Tripel|ABV 9%
Belgium
PETRUS CHERRY CHOCOLATE NITRO QUAD (G) New
Belgian Quadrupel|ABV 8.5%
Bavikhove, Belgium
BACK TO TOP
LIGHT
BUD LIGHT
Light Lager|ABV 4.2%
St. Louis, MO
COORS LIGHT
Light Lager|ABV 4.2%
Golden, CO
CORONA PREMIER New
Light Lager|ABV 4%
Mexico
DOS EQUIS LAGER
Pale Lager|ABV 4.45%
Mexico
FOUNDERS SOLID GOLD New
Light Lager|ABV 4.4%
Grand Rapids, MI
HEINEKEN
Pilsner|ABV 5%
Netherlands
HOUSE HONEY BLONDE
Honey Beer|ABV 5.2%
Salt Lake City, UT
KONA LONGBOARD LAGER
Pale Lager|ABV 4.6%
Kailua Kona, HI
KROMBACHER PILS
Pilsner|ABV 4.8%
Germany
METROPOLITAN KRANKSHAFT KÖLSCH
Kölsch|ABV 5%
Chicago, IL
MILLER LITE
Light Lager|ABV 4.2%
Milwaukee, WI
MODELO ESPECIAL
Pale Lager|ABV 4.4%
Mexico
NEW BELGIUM MURAL AGUA FRESCA New
Fruit Beer|ABV 4.2%
Fort Collins, CO
PERONI
Pale Lager|ABV 4.7%
Italy
PILSNER URQUELL
Pilsner|ABV 4.4%
Czech Republic
REVOLUTION REV PILS
Pilsner|ABV 5.2%
Chicago, IL
STELLA ARTOIS
Pilsner|ABV 5.2%
Belgium
STIEGL PILS
Pilsner|ABV 4.9%
Austria
BACK TO TOP
REFRESHING | CRISP
ANDERSON VALLEY NITRO CERVEZA CREMA
-Select Style-|ABV 5%
Boonville, CA
AYINGER BAVARIAN PILS New
Pilsner|ABV 5.3%
Germany
BAVIK SUPER PILS New
Pilsner|ABV 5.2%
Belgium
BELL'S LAGER OF THE LAKES
Pilsner|ABV 5%
Kalamazoo, MI
HOUSE GOLDEN PILSNER
Pilsner|ABV 4.8%
SAMUEL ADAMS SAM '76
Pale Lager|ABV 4.7%
Boston, MA
BACK TO TOP
DARK | ROASTED
BIG SKY MOOSE DROOL
American Brown|ABV 5.1%
Missoula, MT
BOULDER NITRO SHAKE CHOCOLATE PORTER
Porter|ABV 5.9%
Boulder, CO
FIRESTONE NITRO MERLIN MILK STOUT
Sweet Stout|ABV 5.5%
Paso Robles, CA
FOUNDERS BREAKFAST STOUT (G) New
Imperial Stout|ABV 8.3%
Grand Rapids, MI
GUINNESS STOUT
Dry Stout|ABV 5%
Ireland
LEFT HAND NITRO MILK STOUT
Sweet Stout|ABV 6%
Longmont, CO
METROPOLITAN MAGNETRON
Dark Lager|ABV 5.6%
Chicago, IL
MOODY TONGUE CARAMELIZED CHOCOLATE CHURRO
Porter|ABV 7%
Chicago, IL
NEW HOLLAND DRAGON'S MILK (G) New
Imperial Stout|ABV 11%
Holland, MI
SUN KING WEE MAC
English Brown|ABV 5.3%
Indianapolis, IN
BACK TO TOP
STRONG | SPICED
ALLAGASH JAMES BEAN (G) New
Belgian Tripel|ABV 10.3%
Portland, ME
HOUSE BELGIAN GOLDEN (G) New
Belgian Golden|ABV 10.5%
Belgium
YARD HOUSE CUVÉE New
Belgian Tripel|ABV 6.5%
Belgium
BACK TO TOP
BOTTLED
OMISSION PALE ALE (GLUTEN-SENSITIVE) New
Gluten-Sensitive|ABV 5.8%
Portland, OR
BACK TO TOP
CIDER
ACE PINEAPPLE CIDER
Cider|ABV 5%
Sebastopol, CA
ACE SPACE BLOOD ORANGE
Cider|ABV 6.9%
Sebastopol, CA
ANGRY ORCHARD CRISP APPLE
Cider|ABV 5%
Walden, NY
ANGRY ORCHARD ROSÉ
Cider|ABV 5%
Walden, NY
THREE FLOYDS ROTATING SERIES
Cider|ABV Varies
Munster, IN
BACK TO TOP
SEASONAL
HALF ACRE SEASONAL New
Seasonal|ABV Varies
Chicago, IL
MAGIC HAT MUSIC SERIES New
Seasonal|ABV Varies
South Burlington, VT
NEW BELGIUM UP NEXT SERIES New
Seasonal|ABV Varies
Fort Collins, CO
REVOLUTION SEASONAL New
Seasonal|ABV Varies
Chicago, IL
SAMUEL ADAMS SEASONAL
Seasonal|ABV Varies
Boston, MA
SIERRA NEVADA SEASONAL
Seasonal|ABV Varies
Chico, CA
STONE SPECIAL RELEASE SERIES New
Seasonal|ABV Varies
Escondido, CA
BACK TO TOP


----------



## anthm27

> Ant, you should be able to ask for a "taste", which will be a small amount. But usually free.
> 
> - Steve


Yep, doing all that,with my Australian accent the staff are fooled into thinking I'm a good guy.
I got two girls next to me they asked if i was related to Steve Irwin. I said no no but crocodile Dundee is my mentor. 
Um, considering a Sierra pale ale. Let me think. Yes please


----------



## anthm27

Brilliant Steve, but best to memorise the beer menu before you get here. Can't read after an hour of this place


----------



## bndawgs

I bet this is good

BELL'S LAGER OF THE LAKES


----------



## HokieKen

> I guess I'm just going to have to go buy another sample pack. Kind of expensive way to buy 2 beers though.
> 
> - Lazyman


Luckily, I like all of the beers in that sampler pack except for the Helles so I don't mind. I actually think the Tropical Torpedo might be my favorite out of all the flavors in there. The Rye is a close second.

Looks like a nice evening Anthony ) That's too many choices though. I always end up with buyers remorse when there's so many that I didn't try…


----------



## GrantA




----------



## EarlS

Anthony - I'm only 3 hours from Chicago so one of these times when you happen to be there over a weekend I'm sure I can convince my wife to make a weekend trip over there and we can catch you.

Steve - that was some list. The local brewery has about a dozen or so in-house beers which is more than enough for me. Fortunately, they also have tasting flights. There is also a local winery outlet and a distillery next to the brewery, as well as several decent restaurants. Once we move, it will only be a couple minutes drive from the house.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Dang Anthony wish I was nearby! Holler if you re ever down near Tallahassee FL
> 
> OK any of you guys know of a good place to buy deer stands? I d like to get 2-4 tower/tripod stands, must be 2-man size with roof, don t need real tall maybe 8ft give or take. I figured I d find some local on Craigslist or Facebook but no luck yet.
> 
> - GrantA


Grant I have always thought I got GR8 DEALS *HERE* :<))))


----------



## duckmilk

> OK any of you guys know of a good place to buy deer stands? I d like to get 2-4 tower/tripod stands, must be 2-man size with roof, don t need real tall maybe 8ft give or take. I figured I d find some local on Craigslist or Facebook but no luck yet.
> 
> - GrantA


Just about anywhere in TX or OK.


----------



## EarlS

Here's an idea for Grant:


----------



## bndawgs

kenny, i sent you an email to the swap address. lmk


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That definitely looks like the Georgia model Earl. Do it Grant!


----------



## HokieKen

Just use a treestand Grant. You don't need no stinkin' roof.









Or you could borrow Mike's:


----------



## HokieKen

> kenny, i sent you an email to the swap address. lmk
> 
> - Steve


I replied Steve.


----------



## bndawgs

aren't tree stands sort of cheating? throw out some deer food, then shoot a deer eating it?


----------



## Keebler1

Steve how hard do you want to work for your food


----------



## bndawgs

hmm, that's a good point. in that case, i'd just go with something like this


----------



## duckmilk

Tree stands aren't legal in NM, you have to actually hunt them there.

Getting ready to make some crucial cuts in my project. Makes me nervous. Drinking a beer to clam the nerves which should help ;-P


----------



## GrantA

Steve (&duck) who said anything about shooting over a feeder? I won't do that or allow it on my family's land. We put out feeders but not in sight of stands, it's a matter of setting up a stand along a trail and watching. Sometimes we win sometimes we lose. The most I'll harvest is 1-2 does to fill the freezer and 1 mature buck a year. 
young bucks, spikes, small does are not harvested on our land- they are fed and observed. 
This is actually the only buck I've taken from there, waiting on one that looks bigger  His name's Hank and he lives in my office now. He scored 154


----------



## bndawgs

Nice Rack! that's what he said.

just messing around and giving you a hard time. I think hunting over plots is illegal in most states I believe.

I do love me some deer jerky and the deer snack sticks.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice buck Grant! I'm not opposed to stands at all. Here they also set the feeders in sight of the stand, but I don't hunt deer at all anymore.
One thing cool about feeders within sight of the stands is, the hogs learn when the feeders are going off and will gather around waiting. Easy targets.

Crucial cuts came out fine, only took 2 beers ))


----------



## HokieKen

One beer per cut Duck? That's usually how I do it too ;-)

I'd put Hank on my wall too Grant!


----------



## anthm27

Can someone please take me Deer hunting??
I'll supply the beer after


----------



## GrantA

Anthony if schedules can work out I could take ya


----------



## duckmilk

> One beer per cut Duck? That's usually how I do it too ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


There were 16 cuts Kenny, had a couple more beers just admiring my luck--um, skill.



> Can someone please take me Deer hunting??
> I ll supply the beer after
> 
> - anthm27


After??? Deer hunts start with beer and finish with whiskey.


----------



## HokieKen

You take me Kangaroo hunting and I'll take you deer hunting Anthony)


----------



## duckmilk

Ooooooh! Kangaroo hunting. I'd be all in for that. But I heard you only get so many permits to hunt them. We used to go jackrabbit hunting on the ranch all the time.


----------



## GrantA

I don't wanna shoot a roo, just box it. Maybe after I'll want to shoot it bahahaha


----------



## duckmilk

I'd like to have a roo pelt.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Make a cape of it, Duck? That'd top Kenny's squirrel cape!


----------



## EarlS

Nice rack Grant. I'll bet you get told that by all the boys.

We used to shoot prairie dogs with 30-06 after we bagged our antelope, while we were waiting for the truck to pick us up. Kind of turned them inside out and generally made a mess. Ranchers didn't mid though.

I never mix booze and guns. I suppose I did learn something in the Army.


----------



## GrantA

Thanks Earl, and yeah unless you were shooting very light handloads I'm sure the 30-06 made a mess of the p-dogs! That's my personal favorite chambering, I've got a special 30-06 reamer I used for this big girl ;-p I plan to build a lightweight sister chambered with the same reamer so they can share brass
And yeah guns before alcohol. Coffee & tea before/during


----------



## Bluenote38

> - GrantA


 That is sweet!


----------



## duckmilk

That rifle looks cool Grant.



> Make a cape of it, Duck? That'd top Kenny's squirrel cape!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'm thinking a western style winter vest.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - GrantA


looks like at least a 600yard gun probably more :<)))))


----------



## GrantA

With the loads I shoot 1000 will be no problem, hard to get past 500 though. Water bottles and steel plates at 4&500 are fun though! I need to get 500 dialed in just like I want and make a trip to a longer range setup. It's a 27" barrel and I load 208gr bullets out long, mags are for 300wm. Meets or exceeds factory 300wm performance without dealing with belted cases ;-)
I also need to invest in better glass to go much further


----------



## mikeacg

> "Drinking a beer to clam the nerves which should help…"
> - duckmilk


How many beers have you had Duck?


----------



## anthm27

Boxing kangaroo


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yep, doing all that,with my Australian accent the staff are fooled into thinking I m a good guy.
> I got two girls next to me they asked if i was related to Steve Irwin. I said no no but crocodile Dundee is my mentor.
> Um, considering a Sierra pale ale. Let me think. Yes please
> 
> - anthm27


Which of the two girls was named Sierra?


----------



## anthm27

> Yep, doing all that,with my Australian accent the staff are fooled into thinking I m a good guy.
> I got two girls next to me they asked if i was related to Steve Irwin. I said no no but crocodile Dundee is my mentor.
> Um, considering a Sierra pale ale. Let me think. Yes please
> 
> - anthm27
> 
> Which of the two girls was named Sierra?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Gold ,


----------



## bigblockyeti

> We used to shoot prairie dogs with 30-06 after we bagged our antelope, while we were waiting for the truck to pick us up. Kind of turned them inside out and generally made a mess.
> 
> - EarlS


Last fall at my parents iI got tired of trying to plink squirrels with a GAMO .177 after they were chewing the wiring out of half the cars that would park there, sometime just overnight guests. I headed out with a bunch of cheap target load in 12ga. and at <10>d run off and die a slow death. The place is so over run with tree rats I took out 23 in less than an hour. One obscured (but safe) shot I took out two in the process of trying to make more. There seems to be no stopping them!


----------



## anthm27

Internet google search of a plink squirrel:
Maybe I had a typo in the search box


----------



## Bluenote38

> The place is so over run with tree rats I took out 23 in less than an hour. There seems to be no stopping them!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Sounds like you need to bring in a couple mating pairs of Redtail or Rough Leg Hawks. Amazing how effective they are at critter control. Of course keep your tiny dogs inside - the Hawks aren't too discriminating. ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

Hey, as we seem to have a a fair number of gunners in the crew and many in Central and Western States I need some old-time cartridges. if anyone knows of or has access to .32 Colt Short or .32 Colt Long - PM me. Even just cases. I have an 1892 Marlin lever action that's a nail driver.

Oh and keeping with the theme of the thread…

I'm definitely not an IPA guy but this M43 is really good. My recipient will be getting a can or two.


----------



## HokieKen

> Internet google search of a plink squirrel:
> Maybe I had a typo in the search box
> 
> - anthm27


"Plink" just means to shoot ;-) Typically associated with target practice where you shoot at metal targets that go "plink".

Yeti - I have a .177 Gamo too. I can't shoot a rifle in my neighborhood so I got it to keep the squirrel and rabbit population at bay. That thing is fun  I never get tired of popping off at squirrels. And maybe occasionally plinking the neighbor's dog in the ass when it won't shut up ;-) But, last year a red tail hawk took up residence in the area and the squirrels are FAR less plentiful these days like Bill said. Now if that damn bird would just snatch up the neighbor's dog…


----------



## HokieKen

Good lookin' beer and good lookin' spoon too Bill!

Here's one possible source for your .32 short/longs.


----------



## bigblockyeti

No other pets around so predators of any type (except for coyote) would be welcome. It's fairly wooded so the rats have lots of cover to avoid birds of prey and while I do see some occasionally, more would be welcome. There's couple fat black rat snakes hanging around but they're lazy, besides, raptors burn through way more calories than a 5' snake. Supposedly there's bobcats in the area, but I've not seen one, anything I can do to foster more in, I will.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hey, as we seem to have a a fair number of gunners in the crew and many in Central and Western States I need some old-time cartridges. if anyone knows of or has access to .32 Colt Short or .32 Colt Long - PM me. Even just cases. I have an 1892 Marlin lever action that's a nail driver.


Bill,

Ammocraft here in the Twin Cities is having a moving sale until the end of September. They used to stock .32 Colt Long and Short, but I haven't been in there for almost five years. Give them a call and save them having to move it.


----------



## Lazyman

Is 32 S&W the same as Colt long or short? targetsportsusa.com has them. They are one of the few places I was able to find 22 long (not long rifle) rounds for my Winchester. I also got some 32 ACP rounds there as well. Prices aren't too bad, especially if you buy in bulk.


----------



## HokieKen

Did Sierra look like this Anthony? ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Dang your sister looks fine Kenny!!! Is that a sumo suit?

Bill - so the M43 is thick enough to scoop up with a spoon? Nice looking spoon BTW


----------



## anthm27

> Did Sierra look like this Anthony? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Haha, brilliant. And yes that's exactly what it was like. And she got better and better looking each mouthful (of beer)
That will keep me smiling back to Hong Kong.
My beer swap wood item will be travelling up front with me.
I'll get inflight pics for the reveal.
Regards Anthony


----------



## mikeacg

Mark me as RECEIVED! Oh my, did I receive!
Now I have to get busy on my bonus projects to make up for the goodness I was blessed with!


----------



## HokieKen

Good deal Mike. I'll mark ya R.


----------



## DavePolaschek

If any of you lost a quarter-inch Allen wrench in Minneapolis this afternoon, I found it on my way home tonight.










Right through the tread, and twisted around good, too. Pretty sure the tire's a goner. At least I got home, so I can deal with it in the morning when it's cooler out and I'm less frustrated.


----------



## HokieKen

Dangit! I've been looking for that wrench for the last 8 years since I was there for a show. Would you mind dropping it in the mail for me?

;-p

Sorry man, that sucks.


----------



## duckmilk

> "Drinking a beer to clam the nerves which should help…"
> - duckmilk
> 
> How many beers have you had Duck?
> 
> - mikeacg


Not sayin' but there were no guns involved, just a table saw ;-P



> Is 32 S&W the same as Colt long or short? targetsportsusa.com has them. They are one of the few places I was able to find 22 long (not long rifle) rounds for my Winchester. I also got some 32 ACP rounds there as well. Prices aren t too bad, especially if you buy in bulk.
> 
> - Lazyman


I don't think so Nathan. My dad gave my wife a S&W pistol that will only shoot .32 S&W long and he was very explicit that that is the only round it would take. I'm not a gunsmith though, but those are fairly hard to find as well.


----------



## HokieKen

No guns here either Duck. Well they're here but I ain't shootin' em tonight…


----------



## duckmilk

Made a little more progress on my swap item, mostly trying to figure and lay out the next cuts. Thankfully, I took some time studying it and discovered a few things I had not thought of before.
This thing I decided to make is pretty straight forward, but, I had to make it more difficult with the wood used and the joinery which made the measurements sometimes in the 32ths. Why am I so stubborn sometimes? 
Gonna make the next cuts tomorrow on my practice piece. Time to feed horses and myself.


----------



## duckmilk

One more thing, suppose I had put..say..3/4 quart more oil in my pickup than it needed (which is 6 ? quarts). would that cause a problem on a 4 hour trip this weekend?


----------



## Bluenote38

> If any of you lost a quarter-inch Allen wrench in Minneapolis this afternoon, I found it on my way home tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right through the tread, and twisted around good, too. Pretty sure the tire s a goner. At least I got home, so I can deal with it in the morning when it's cooler out and I'm less frustrated.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'll give those guys a call tomorrow about the 32's and let me know if you "Run Across" my 13mm socket ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Not a bit duck. You may get a little smoke but I doubt it


----------



## Bluenote38

Dinner, the Leder Gosen pairs well with fish. Nice body, some what sour from the cherries and a light spicy finish


----------



## Bluenote38

> "Drinking a beer to clam the nerves which should help…"
> - duckmilk
> 
> How many beers have you had Duck?
> 
> - mikeacg
> 
> Not sayin but there were no guns involved, just a table saw ;-P
> 
> Is 32 S&W the same as Colt long or short? targetsportsusa.com has them. They are one of the few places I was able to find 22 long (not long rifle) rounds for my Winchester. I also got some 32 ACP rounds there as well. Prices aren t too bad, especially if you buy in bulk.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I don t think so Nathan. My dad gave my wife a S&W pistol that will only shoot .32 S&W long and he was very explicit that that is the only round it would take. I m not a gunsmith though, but those are fairly hard to find as well.
> 
> - duckmilk


Unfortunately those won't fit nor can they be resized, 32 Colt is pretty special. They quit making them about 1982.


----------



## duckmilk

> Not a bit duck. You may get a little smoke but I doubt it
> 
> - GrantA


Thanks Grant, I drove it today about 35 miles and the oil pressure gauge was the same as normal. No smoke and it really hasen't used oil in the 11 years I've owned it, and it has just over 190K miles on it.


----------



## duckmilk

Unfortunately those won t fit nor can they be resized, 32 Colt is pretty special. They quit making them about 1982.

- Bill Berklich
[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I suppose it is the size of the cartridge, not the bullet, that will cause a problem.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, my coasters would have been a great beer swap item. I could have had recipients projects put on them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> 32 Colt is pretty special. They quit making them about 1982.


According to Wikipedia FAMAE still makes a revolver in .32 Long Colt in Chile.

Ammocraft carried reloading stuff for all sorts of goofball cartridges. And if they don't have anything in stock, they'll probably know who to talk to.


----------



## bndawgs

Not too shabby


----------



## GrantA

Bill do you handload? The 32 long looks to be available from Buffalo Bore but is pricey!

I use a Dillon Square Deal for handgun rounds and can't recommend it enough, and they have a 32 long kit for it!


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, my coasters would have been a great beer swap item. I could have had recipients projects put on them.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Shoot, those would have been awesome just like they are buddy! Those are great ). No wonder they sold so fast.


----------



## mikeacg

I think you'd like corn a lot better Kenny if you knew how to eat it without touching it!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I do know know.










But it's still not to be trusted…


----------



## EarlS

I'm pleased to see the creativity and enthusiasm being demonstrated in an effort to help Kenny with his CORN fetish. Keep up the good work.

Had to make an unexpected trip to the new house last night to meet with the builder. It was a pleasant surprise. All of the cabinets are installed, nearly all of the trim is up, the outside stone work is underway, and the first section of the pad in front of the garage was poured. The beams for the cofffered ceiling are going up today.

Woo hoo!!!

Now if the electrician would just get the remaining stuff out of the shop and finish the wiring, I could start setting things up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gets better. My local garage plugged the tire so I can use the truck this weekend, but the hole was big enough and a through and through, so it required two plugs right next to each other. Not a viable long-term fix. Plus the tire (I bought a new set last fall) has been discontinued, and they can't find a single, so I'm going to have the pleasure of buying a pair of tires. At least I'll get a spare with less than 10k miles on it out of the deal.

Good news on the house, Earl!


----------



## bndawgs

Wonder why they didn't patch it if it was that big


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hole in the tread, Steve. In a truck tire that runs at 45 psi. Only way I've ever had them fixed is by plugging, which works fine for smaller holes, but I could almost get my pinky into this hole.


----------



## bndawgs

for a hole that big, they probably should have plugged and patched. plugging is the easiest and quickest way for sure.

i used to work in a tire center. Occasionally I would take the tire off the rim and put a patch on the inside. If you scuff the inside and let the cement set up, they were very effective. But the risk with a patch is you rip the bead when trying to take the tire off.

With a hole that big, I wouldn't drive it very much. I always liked Costco for tires with the road hazard warranty.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Wonder why they didn t patch it if it was that big
> 
> - Steve


i like patches best also Steve if they are done correctly :<)))))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

This is my local garage, so they're not experts. And were doing me a favor by coming out to pull the tire and ferry it back to the shop (I couldn't get the spare down - that's rusted in place, I expect), plug it, bring it back to me, and put it on.

I'm not planning on driving it anywhere but to the garage once they get the new tires in on Monday. I'll ride one of the motorcycles all weekend.


----------



## HokieKen

I would just Duct Tape it Dave. It'll be good for at least 30k.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You could always plug the hole with a 1/2" allen wrench? Bigger if needed.


----------



## bndawgs

> You could always plug the hole with a 1/2" allen wrench? Bigger if needed.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


LOL. i would go with this


----------



## HokieKen

Just make certain it's not metric first.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - have you considered getting a horse instead? Just thinking outside the box a bit.


----------



## Lazyman

JB Weld It.


----------



## RichBolduc

What I was making broke…. Now I need to make another… -_-

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Or maybe fish glue.


----------



## bndawgs

I'm sure Titebond also has something


----------



## GrantA

I just ordered a Reef Donkey, American Pale Ale from Tampa Bay Brewing to try;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Rough day at the office eh Grant? ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Terrible 
Tuna nachos just came. See ya!


----------



## HokieKen

Tunas eat nachos?


----------



## GrantA

Not-yo Tuna!

They'd eat these nachos I bet though ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

So far I have managed to make 2 versions of my swap project without breaking them but the poly finish I sprayed on one doesn't seem to want to dry. It doesn't feel tacky exactly but has sort of a soft feel to it. This is the first time I have tried Varathane spray polyurethane. Anyone ever had a problem like that?


----------



## Bluenote38

> Bill do you handload? The 32 long looks to be available from Buffalo Bore but is pricey!
> 
> I use a Dillon Square Deal for handgun rounds and can t recommend it enough, and they have a 32 long kit for it!
> 
> - GrantA


No - I always meant to get started but so many other hobbies. I did find a guy, Bernold Nelson at GADS Custom Cartridge, to custom make the rounds for $85 for a box of 50 and half that to reload them. He does resize S&W 32 cases so I stand corrected.

Rethinking buying from him - LOTS of complaints listed on the BBB website.

Maybe I'll just take up reloading.


----------



## Lazyman

> One more thing, suppose I had put..say..3/4 quart more oil in my pickup than it needed (which is 6 ? quarts). would that cause a problem on a 4 hour trip this weekend?
> 
> - duckmilk


It is hard to say how much is too much but my dad once told me that if you overfill the crankcase with oil to the point that the crankshaft hits the oil in the bottom of the pan, it may whip the oil into a froth to the point that won't be picked up by the oil pump. Of course that was a long time ago when almost every car used 10W40. I would think that 3/4 of a quart wouldn't be enough to cause that to happen on a relatively large engine. If the oil pressure gauge or oil light didn't come on, I am sure that it is fine.


----------



## bndawgs

What type of truck and how many miles are on it duck? Some of the newer engines with that cylinder deactivation can cause oil consumption these days.


----------



## HokieKen

> So far I have managed to make 2 versions of my swap project without breaking them but the poly finish I sprayed on one doesn t seem to want to dry. It doesn t feel tacky exactly but has sort of a soft feel to it. This is the first time I have tried Varathane spray polyurethane. Anyone ever had a problem like that?
> 
> - Lazyman


Never used Varthane but had trouble with poly not curing on some Purpleheart one time. I wiped it down with MS a couple of times and it cured pretty quickly after that. May want to give that a shot? Or use DNA if it's water-based poly.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> got word back that the house we're trying to buy might have KITEC tubing for the plumbing and heating


Woohoo! Just got word that we have Wirsbo PEX tubing throughout the new house, not KITEC. I prefer non-explodey plumbing.


----------



## Bluenote38

> So far I have managed to make 2 versions of my swap project without breaking them but the poly finish I sprayed on one doesn t seem to want to dry. It doesn t feel tacky exactly but has sort of a soft feel to it. This is the first time I have tried Varathane spray polyurethane. Anyone ever had a problem like that?
> 
> - Lazyman


Lol… I know what you mean though I've not broken any thing yet. I'm on #3 and I'm finally somewhat pleased with the outcome.


----------



## duckmilk

> What type of truck and how many miles are on it duck? Some of the newer engines with that cylinder deactivation can cause oil consumption these days.
> 
> - Steve


2009 chevy with a 6 liter engine. No worries though gents, I'm going to take it in for an oil change and have them check the freon in the ac as well.


----------



## duckmilk

Baxter Black is a retired vet, cowboy poet and humorist. He went to the same school I did and used to put on a show for the vet students and faculty. I just received this in an email and thought I would share.


----------



## GrantA

Not too shabby! I'm used to the gulf coast but this will do nicely!


----------



## MSquared

Duck - I was gonna say ….

Grant - Looks like Long Island minus the palm trees.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm headed to the beach tomorrow for a week too. So Grant and I will supervise you suckers remotely while y'all toil away for the man ;-) I probably won't be as active as usual while I'm away so the conversation could very well mature a bit. I should be able to hop on often enough to say something juvenile and dumb things back down though so don't worry.

Ship date is 2 weeks from Monday. Just a heads up for any slackers who haven't started yet…


----------



## mikeacg

Thanks for the heads-up Kenny!

Have a great week off!!!


----------



## GrantA

A *week* Kenny? Good grief, mines just a week*end* trip, too much stuff to do unfortunately lol. Yall enjoy!


----------



## GrantA

Dang it Duck you've gotta keep a shorter leash on this fella!


----------



## duckmilk

Lol, he was just havin a little fun.


----------



## MSquared

DOH! I phrased that entirely wrong … Looks like L.I. *with* palm trees!!


----------



## GrantA

These are pretty good! Just got back from the pool, I was attacked by a few 10&7 yr Olds… Now I get to dry off on the balcony while they get ready. Hopefully I find a burger soon!


----------



## duckmilk

Leaving for a day and a half. Wish I wasn't cause I've got most of the joinery done and I'm anxious to get it finished up. Oh well, see you girls on Monday.


----------



## EarlS

> So far I have managed to make 2 versions of my swap project without breaking them but the poly finish I sprayed on one doesn t seem to want to dry. It doesn t feel tacky exactly but has sort of a soft feel to it. This is the first time I have tried Varathane spray polyurethane. Anyone ever had a problem like that?
> 
> - Lazyman


I tried varathane and hated it. It was so much thicker than the minwax rattle can version. When it finally dried (similar issue) the finish looked like plastic. I wound up sanding it all off and wiping on Arm-R-Seal. I'll just have to find the minwax rattle cans at a different place.

Duck - I saw Baxter Black a long time ago when he did a show with Don Edwards and Waddie Mitchell. It was AWESOME!!! This video popped up after his video. Kind of explains dogs for those of you who don't get it.

I think we might be getting the house stuff nailed down enough that I can start ordering some toys (I mean wood working equipment) for the new shop so they will arrive right after we move in. At this point, I'm looking at an Oneida Mini Gorilla DC, a DeWalt DW735 planer, and a Jet 6" long bed jointer. They fit the budget and look like they should suffice. Anyone have other ideas/options that cost about the same?

Don the road a bit, I'll also need to get a new bandsaw (Rikon 14" bandsaw) and a drill press (no idea), plus I'll need to put a new router table and lift together. This is your chance to help me spend my money….. wisely…..of course…..


----------



## bndawgs

I'm at the beach this week too. I'm going to have to scoot when I get back.


----------



## GrantA

Like this Steve? Too spicy at lunch?


----------



## bndawgs

It might be like that if I can't get the piece I need cut.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Duck - I saw Baxter Black a long time ago when he did a show with Don Edwards and Waddie Mitchell. It was AWESOME!!! This video popped up after his video. Kind of explains dogs for those of you who don t get it.
> 
> - EarlS


I do love this thanks for posting it Earl :<)))))))))


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny has left us?








He'll be back…


----------



## HokieKen

So I went souvenir shopping with the wife and kids. "I don't know honey, I've been looking for you too!"


----------



## HokieKen

Huger Street IPA. You'd like it Nathan.


----------



## bndawgs

What beach you at Kenny? Just got down to myrtle myself.


----------



## HokieKen

At Myrtle too Steve


----------



## bndawgs

Nice. We're at Surfside actually. It's hot as a mug right now


----------



## mikeacg

Too bad I'm not in Wilmington any more! We could have all gotten together for a round or two!
Kenny - check your email!


----------



## Lazyman

You're making me thirsty, Kenny.


----------



## GrantA

So I went to a Woodcraft yesterday for the first time  Got some pretty figured walnut and a burl veneer assortment to try my hand at inlays. And some flocking to try too! 
Somewhere in here are a couple small boxes! The maple.on the bottom is some of the 1/4" I got from another LJ member a while back. I think I'm going to laminate it to cherry drawer boxes for the fronts.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Looking forward to seeing reveals. Been loosely following all summer.
Took the summer off woodworking, lots of other things yo keep me busy. 
But I'm about to get back at it, my wife asked me to make my son a desk to match the bunk beds.
So I'll pick up some maple and purpleheart Wednesday and see what I can do this weekend!

Glad I didn't get in on the swap, the only idea I had was wooden beer cozies but two problems: bottle diameters are too variable, so no one-size-fits-all; cans, while consistent, dont deserve such finery. And personally I drink XX so fast I don't need a cozy. Curious to see what you creative folks made!


----------



## HokieKen

Mike, I'd probably just as soon come to Michigan in January as South Carolina in August :-/ I sent you an e-mail back 

Good to see ya John! I bet that desk will look great with the beds )


----------



## Bluenote38

> Mike, I'd probably just as soon come to Michigan in January as South Carolina in August :-/ I sent you an e-mail back
> 
> Good to see ya John! I bet that desk will look great with the beds )
> 
> - HokieKen


Def better here in Detroit in January. The weather lately has my in mind of Memphis in June. Keeping the garage door closed and waxing the cast iron…


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck - I saw Baxter Black a long time ago when he did a show with Don Edwards and Waddie Mitchell. It was AWESOME!!! This video popped up after his video. Kind of explains dogs for those of you who don t get it.
> 
> - EarlS


You getting to see that show with Black, Edwards and Mitchell makes me super jealous.

Howdy Saddle Pards!!

I did a little more work on my project an hour before I left on Saturday, now my recipient's project has some of my dna on it. That chisel was sharp and I didn't know I had nicked myself until I saw the blood. Don't worry Mr. Recipient, I don't have any communicable diseases, but I'll sand it off the best I can and seal it.

Still have about a dozen steps to do before I can apply a finish. Sheesh! Running short on time! Why did I have to increase the difficulty level?


----------



## EarlS

> That chisel was sharp and I didn t know I had nicked myself until I saw the blood. Don t worry Mr. Recipient, I don t have any communicable diseases, but I ll sand it off the best I can and seal it.
> 
> - duckmilk


A little blood in the wood is part of the "staining" process. After all, "Blood, sweat and tears" is nothing more than a recipe for making a fine quality stain.

I wonder if they still have the Cowboy Poetry festival in Elko, NV every spring?


----------



## HokieKen

I always trick myself into thinking I'll enjoy the beach this year. But, it just sucks. If it's not hot and sunny as crap, it's raining. And in any situation, it's so humid that going outside is like walking through a tub of Jello. Also, there's only one craft brewery in Myrtle Beach. So there's not a lot of beer to sample either. At least there's good food…


----------



## HokieKen

Alone…


----------



## duckmilk

Is that a carving knife nick in your shorts? And, you need some sun on those legs Kenny, just sayin'.


----------



## mikeacg

I don't think you should be looking at another man's legs, Duck (just sayin'...) Ha ha ha!
Don't feel bad about being a little behind on your project Duck. I just decided today on what my bonus gift would be and ordered parts… If everything gets here on time, I should be just fine… Otherwise my swap partner will just have to exercise a bit of patience!!!! (Does that qualify as a 'teaser'???)


----------



## Lazyman

Gotta head to the mountains in the summer Kenny. Either that or go all the way to Hawaii where the cool breezes make it more tolerable even in the heat of the day.


----------



## duckmilk

Those white legs kind of blinded me Mike ;-P


----------



## bndawgs

Nice day at the beach for me today. Kenny, whereabouts are you staying?


----------



## HokieKen

It's just the dark hair on those legs that make them look pale ;-)

We're on the main drag right in the middle of the junk Steve. Oceanfront at 21st


----------



## duckmilk

Well, the next step in the project required a lot of finicky chisel work. Then I got to pull out my old Delta Homecraft shaper for the next step, just like this one but with OEM mobile base. It hadn't been used in several years and took a little work to get it running, but when it did, it just sang to me


----------



## duckmilk

> It's just the dark hair on those legs that make them look pale ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm not buying that excuse.


----------



## bndawgs

Nice Kenny. I'm watching the kids at the lazy river now. Wishing I had a beer and debating whether to get in so I can take a leak. Lol


----------



## duckmilk

> debating whether to get in so I can take a leak. Lol
> 
> - Steve


So--did you?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Nice Kenny. I m watching the kids at the lazy river now. Wishing I had a beer and debating whether to get in so I can take a leak. Lol
> 
> - Steve


You guys should totally meet up over there in Myrtle beach.


----------



## bndawgs

> debating whether to get in so I can take a leak. Lol
> 
> - Steve
> 
> So--did you?
> 
> - duckmilk


Yeah, but I had to get in anyways to watch my son who thinks he's Michael Phelps even though he can't touch the bottom of the pool.


----------



## HokieKen

So…. you're supposed to get IN the lazy river BEFORE you take a leak? That explains a lot of funny looks…


----------



## HokieKen

Did a little woodworking for the grandkids this week


----------



## EarlS




----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those look great Kenny.


----------



## mikeacg

I'm impressed Kenny!


----------



## HokieKen

The elephant's trunk is already broken and MIA ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

Nice Kenny. So did you rough those out before you left or do all of that with a knife?


----------



## HokieKen

I roughed them out on the bandsaw before I left Nathan.


----------



## MSquared

+1 on Doody. Get some Baby Ruths sit back, relax and watch the show!.... I've done it with people in my own pool. Hysterical!


----------



## anthm27

Just checking in Gents, building a mates Stair case in Japan this week. I posted some pics on the stair forum yesterday. It's Japanese beer the whole way for happy hour though.


----------



## duckmilk

Just checked it out Anthony, really cool and Tony S is a great source for stairs. Good luck!

Teaser: Got some leather cut and fitted for my project ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

I think I know what duck is making.


----------



## HokieKen

Went and had some Wahlburgers for dinner then stopped into the American Tap House for desert ;-)

Had 20+ rotating taps:









I had a flight of four. Legal Jury Selection Jalapeño Pineapple Pale Ale; Old Hickory Hefeweizen; New South Brewery Dirty Myrtle Double IPA; Dogfish Head 120 Minute IPA









The Dirty Myrtle was about 10% ABV and the Dogfish Head was a whopping 18% so that flight did it for me since I was driving ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

OK, who else looked at those beers and wondered what type of wood was it?

Mom needs a new alternator. So I know what I'm doing Sunday morning before heading back to VA.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks good Kenny. You know I'm always game for a hefe but the pineapple jalapeño ale sounds tasty too.


----------



## HokieKen

Oak Steve. It was Oak ;-)

The Hefe was definitely good Dave. Very "ordinary" but IMO, that's good in a wheat beer. And the jalapeño pineapple was actually really good. The jalapeño was definitely the dominant flavor but the pineapple toned it down just enough to make it smooth and give it a nice aftertaste.


----------



## duckmilk

> I think I know what duck is making.
> 
> - Steve


We'll see ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.


----------



## anthm27

Boom, nice one Kenny. 
Crabs for the 1000 post


----------



## robscastle

OMG I have been away for too long 1001+ replies and I am ony up to almost #300 but I am almost falling off my chair laughing and the tears are burring my vision !!


----------



## HokieKen

Them was some yummy legs too Anthony ;-) Everyone always makes fun of me because I won't eat the meat as I crack 'em. I'm the one grinning when I have a heaping plate full of that yummy meat dripping in lemon butter and they're still sucking marrow from the empty shells )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I crack all mine first too Kenny. Everytime! I usually throw them in as much melted butter as possible while I do it so they soak.


----------



## anthm27

Greetings from Lake Toya Hokkaido Japan. The stair build was a long week. Thought best one night of luxury.
Sapporo Classic can in the outdoor hot tub overlooking the lake.
Joints and muscles slowly recovering after a big week on the tools. 
Cheers to all 
Ant


----------



## anthm27

> Them was some yummy legs too Anthony ;-) Everyone always makes fun of me because I won't eat the meat as I crack 'em. I'm the one grinning when I have a heaping plate full of that yummy meat dripping in lemon butter and they're still sucking marrow from the empty shells )
> 
> - HokieKen


Pure gold Kenny. Eloquent in fact


----------



## mikeacg

I can't even remember the last time I had me some crab legs… So envious Kenny!
Will we be seeing pictures of the stair build Anthony? I for one am interested! It's not even 7 am here and I'm already thirsty after you showed me that Sapporo!!! Going to be a long day but at least it is cool (High of 71F). I have one more window to install in my showroom. It is sure getting sunny and bright in there…
Got the hardware for my build yesterday so I guess I can't put it off too much longer… but you know how I love to do everything at the last minute!


----------



## EarlS

Oh My Gawd - Kenny has crabs!!!!!


----------



## anthm27

> I can t even remember the last time I had me some crab legs… So envious Kenny!
> Will we be seeing pictures of the stair build Anthony? I for one am interested! It s not even 7 am here and I m already thirsty after you showed me that Sapporo!!! Going to be a long day but at least it is cool (High of 71F). I have one more window to install in my showroom. It is sure getting sunny and bright in there…
> Got the hardware for my build yesterday so I guess I can t put it off too much longer… but you know how I love to do everything at the last minute!
> 
> - mikeacg


Hi Mike 
Yes I will be posting it as a project as soon as I get a minute back in H K.
This is the thread though, a few pics at the end of the thread of the finished product and of Lovie Cheryl and myself
I,d love to get up to Michigan one day, maybe I could bring Aussie beer or some English Stout
Hope you have a good weekend.
Regards Ant


----------



## anthm27

Ok ok I can't help myself. This is the build


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Ok ok I can't help myself. This is the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - anthm27


looks like they worked out real nice Anthony :<)))
EEWWW Kenny eating sea spiders


----------



## HokieKen

Nice job Anthony! It was nice of your daughter to help the old man out too ;-)

I had to make something for the third grandkid so I made this one yesterday:









Trip is over in the morning so I ain't likely to get anything else done.


----------



## bndawgs

Ahhhh


----------



## anthm27

> Nice job Anthony! It was nice of your daughter to help the old man out too ;-)
> 
> I had to make something for the third grandkid so I made this one yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trip is over in the morning so I ain't likely to get anything else done.
> 
> - HokieKen


I just read Cheryl your daughter comment and she had a good laugh, she said to tell Kenny , "Ha ha ha' I,m not your daughter and I,m 46 years old."

By the way, Nice looking carved dog you made there.

Regards
Ant


----------



## anthm27

> Ahhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Nice that.
Very inviting


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Anthony. It's a bear though ;-)) I got a good laugh though )))


----------



## HokieKen

My partners in crime on the last day. All have great taste in clothing.


----------



## DavePolaschek

And here I thought it was an elephant with the trunk broken off. Modern art. Go figure!

Movers came and took almost all of my sweetie's stuff to the warehouse today. She's got the weekend to pretty up her house and list it for sale next week.

I packed up my reloading bench today, and filled [mumble] of the Cabela's storage boxes with components. Turns out lead is heavy. Who knew?!

Tomorrow I'm trying to make progress on my plane till and then start organizing the tool explosion that's my workshop. At least I managed to use the last of the cactus juice stabilizing some spalted birch last weekend, and it seems to have come out ok. Dyed black, because I had red and blue and black all left and poured it all in. The blanks are big enough for open backsaw handles, I think.


----------



## duckmilk

Man, seems like it's vacation season for some.

Just found a local guy that has laser engraving equipment. Going to meet with him tomorrow 

Been busy having a turtle race for the swap deadline. Think you could extend it a week Kenny ;-)) Just kidding, but I made this simple project way too hard for my feeble abilities. I think I could have hand-carved another koozie with stoneage tools in less time than this.


----------



## duckmilk

Is your new space in Santa Fe big enough for all that stuff Dave? More importantly, is it big enough for mine and my wife's stuff too? (Including horses of course)

Edit: great looking family Kenny


----------



## anthm27

I. Knew it was a bear all along.just teasing. Nice work.
Great family pic too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Is your new space in Santa Fe big enough for all that stuff Dave? More importantly, is it big enough for mine and my wife s stuff too? (Including horses of course)


Nope. Not as we're buying it. But I'll be building an outbuilding for a "studio" and motorcycle parking and shop as quickly as I can, Duck. Just have to get approval from the HOA and I'll be calling the builder. *Then* there'll be enough room.

As for the horses, we're 0.6 miles from the stables, and one of the riding trails has an easement across the back of our lot. Haven't met any of the horsey folk yet, but apparently they're the powers that be in the HOA, so I suspect we'll meet soon enough.

Edit: I had a friend ask me if I was going to take up riding. I responded, "Have you seen me? Do you think Clydesdales will do well in New Mexico?"


----------



## Lazyman

It really a rhino, right Kenny.

I'm on another trip east. This time to Baltimore with some old college friends to celebrate a 60th birthday and see the Astros play and then to Philly to see their new granddaughter and then NYC to see my daughter again.

BTW, Camden Yard is a terrible stadium for beer, only IPA I could find in the whole place was a Goose Island.










At least the temperature is cooler than Texas.


----------



## mikeacg

Don't know how I missed that entire thread Anthony! Fun to see how you managed to make it work! You are welcome to come to Michigan any time! The Upper Peninsula is very picturesque and there are some great attractions. I'm only 60 miles from Sault Ste. Marie so it's a lot like Canada…
Those youngsters must really love you Kenny to wear that stuff! I'll bet I could get them some nice Clemson Tiger gear if they were interested!!!
Great picture Dave! I'll bet you won't be able to do that very often in the near future… Good luck on the move and any tools that you don't want to take with you I will store up here for you!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Good luck on the move and any tools that you don't want to take with you I will store up here for you!


Thanks, but we hired movers, Mike. Whatever's in the shop when they pack it up will be going. Hopefully no dead squirrels or anything like that, but my job is to get the stuff they can't move (my cans of solvents, for example) out of their way, so they can just pack everything without thinking about it. If I have it organized, it might be easier for me to find stuff when unpacking, but I expect them to leave the shop pretty dang empty when they're done.


----------



## Keebler1

Used three coats of deft clear wood finish on my project.i let it sit overnight and i 
T has some rough spots. To make it smmooth what do I do? Sand by hand with 400 grit, wipe it down with damp rag then put one more coat of deft on?


----------



## Keebler1

Found my heer for the swap. One of them is a key lime pie ipa. Actually bought one of those for me to try


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebler, if a brown paper grocery bag will smooth out the rough spots, use that. If not, go with the 400 grit and another coat, but I've had good luck just rubbing with a paper bag.

Got the main carcasse of the plane till glued up just now. This morning, these pieces of lumber were cut to length, and I had cut a pairs of tails, but that was it. Got all the dovetails cut, cut the dados for the shelves, shaped the bottom two boards, and cut the shelves to length. Narrowly avoided cutting a set of sliding dumbasses along the way. They're still laid out in pencil on one of the corners.










Nice thing about pine is that I cut all the dovetails pretty tight, and then took a swipe or two with a rasp to make them fit just right.

The till is big enough that the only assembly table I had was the tonneau cover on the bed of my truck. Don't think I slopped any glue on it.

Also patched a hole in the floor of my sweetie's porch. Gotta go cut and plane that level now so she can stain it and put on polyurethane tomorrow.

This retirement stuff is a lot of work!


----------



## robscastle

OMG another one targeted… Anthony you are a silly boy !

Haven't you seen Hokiekens hot sausage before!


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I'm back home in VA. Weather is gorgeous here  Supposed to be down to the mid-60's tonight! I may spend my first night back home sleeping on the sunroom. I would say outside but that ain't cool enough to kill the skeeters…

So everyone is on target to ship by a week from Monday, right? Please shoot me a PM or e-mail if you have any worries about making it on time. I have my fingers crosses that this will be the first beer swap where everyone has a package to reveal on reveal day!!

And, if you get your package early, make sure you snap pics of the beers as you knock them off. We want to see them! ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Dave


----------



## duckmilk

I'm hoofing it to try to get finished on time. Had the wife help me with the glue-up on the practice one, excess glue everywhere. She has painted some really nice pictures, but can't stay in the lines with glue.
Going to go eat and have some beers, then she will help me glue up the real one. We'll see how that goes, lol.

I still have a lot to do in the next week to get it ready to be shipped and I haven't even been beer shopping yet. I'm a little worried about the 19th, but I'll do my best. Oh, got something laser engraved for it today )


----------



## HokieKen

Don't make me add you to the beer swap blacklist Duck! ;-)



> OMG another one targeted… Anthony you are a silly boy !
> 
> Haven t you seen Hokiekens hot sausage before!
> 
> - robscastle


It's mild at best Rob.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, how are your dovetails gonna hold without glue? Also, if you do use the sliding dumbass, I expect royalties.


----------



## Keebler1

The key lime pie ipa was ok but then again im not a good judge cause i dont drink regularly. 2 or 3 a year if that


----------



## bndawgs

I could use another couple weeks myself. Lol I probably picked the wrong item to try for my first swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, how are your dovetails gonna hold without glue? Also, if you do use the sliding dumbass, I expect royalties.


See those clamps, Kenny? They'll hold things. And I screwed up the sliding dumbass and made a regular dovetail, so no royalties for you.


----------



## HokieKen

So those clamps are permanent?


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny did your squirrels make it back from the beach with you?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So those clamps are permanent?


Only until the glue dries.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's sheet goods and circular saw day. Plywood back and doors for the plane till, because I need to be done. Glue and screws because I want it solid. Boy this is going to be a mishmash.


----------



## HokieKen

Drywall screws and dovetails get bonus points Dave ;-) I'm with you now on the dovetails. I guess I misunderstood:


> Don't think I slopped any glue on it.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Now that I re-read, I'm tracking though ;-)

Funny you ask Keebler… I was seriously planning a sunset photo shoot on the beach with cape, cap and sidekick then took off without the bag I had it all in :-(


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Drywall screws and dovetails get bonus points Dave ;-)


No drywall screws, but only because I can't find the box of shorties. All I can find are the 3" deck screws with square drive. But at least I'm using philips heads everywhere and have rounded out three or four with my electric screwdriver.


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser….


----------



## mikeacg

Let me guess! You are turning a reusable beer can out of aluminum???


----------



## duckmilk

> Don't make me add you to the beer swap blacklist Duck! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Hey, I joined under duress. ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

Good guess Mike!



> Hey, I joined under duress. ;-P
> 
> - duckmilk


Well then, you can ship under duress. Just do it on time ;-)

Here's my final beer before heading back to work tomorrow :-(


----------



## HokieKen

Okay, I lied… It's 78 degrees and 50%RH right now and this 7.2% ABV IPA goes down like yummy, yummy water. So it turns out that ^ one wasn't my last of the weekend ;-)









To my recipient: I have (had) three of your beers selected and sat aside. Now I have two of your beers…


----------



## duckmilk

Went to HD and bought 2 cans of Varathane water based poly *spray* for the finish and all it did was spit globs. I cleaned the nozzle and shook the heck out of it and it still spit, not as bad. Shook the other can for a long time - same results. Didn't need this set-back. Grrrr :-(


----------



## anthm27

I present the Staircase build, a three week chapter that I will never forget.
I think I deserve some beer after that, Unfortunately I need to work this week so beer will have to wait.

Cheers

EDIT: for those that dont know, this was three weeks in the planning and executed in 4 1/2 days at my friends new house in Japan. Lovie Cheryl and I executed it in 4 and half days.


----------



## Lazyman

I used the oil base spray Varathane poly and it sucks too. Not only did it take forever to cure but it also only sprayed about a 3 or 4 inch circle at about 10 inches so it was hard not to get runs. It ran so bad, I even had to wipe the second cost off with mineral spirts so I could do it again. I don't think I'll be buying varathane spray poly again.


----------



## HokieKen

I've never had good luck with rattle can poly. I am a big fan of cutting regular oil-based poly with MS and wiping it on. It's virtually fool-proof and there are never any runs and it cures fast.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Ant, staircase looks great. Careful planning job to deal with the limited space.
Guys, I'm still stalking waiting to see reveals. And curious what the next swap will be. Hope I'll have time and inspiration enough to participate. 
Finished my boy's school desk, will post as project sometime.


----------



## anthm27

> Ant, staircase looks great. Careful planning job to deal with the limited space.
> Guys, I m still stalking waiting to see reveals. And curious what the next swap will be. Hope I ll have time and inspiration enough to participate.
> Finished my boy s school desk, will post as project sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Cheers John,
and likewise with that desk, superb job.
I look forward to the project post


----------



## anthm27

Well,
Seems Hong Kong turning to pot, I was lucky to get out of the airport today, all departure flights cancelled.
Not good.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got the back and doors on the plane till yesterday. Also had some drama with the bad neighbor's boyfriend driving off with her kids. Three calls to 911 later, he's in jail, she got taken away in cuffs (I think she slapped a cop), and the kids are in a foster home. And the neighborhood is much quieter.

So getting to read Mads' latest blog was a nice lift this morning.

Sorry about HK, Anth. Hope the Chinese don't crack down too hard, but I can't say I would want to be there with all that's going on.

Nice desk, John!

Time to get out to the shop and see about holding the planes securely in the till, and getting the latches on the doors so the movers don't have to tape it shut.


----------



## EarlS

I'm busy painting for a weekend an 43 posts later I'm sort of caught up.



> Went to HD and bought 2 cans of Varathane water based poly *spray* for the finish and all it did was spit globs. I cleaned the nozzle and shook the heck out of it and it still spit, not as bad. Shook the other can for a long time - same results. Didn t need this set-back. Grrrr :-(
> 
> - duckmilk


HD did a bad thing when they switched from Minwax to Varathane poly rattle cans. I tried one and had similar, bad, results. Wound up having to sand it off and start over.

Dave - you are supposed to wait until you get moved to start projects for the new house. That way you immediately have a honey-do and a to-do list which entitles you to bonus toys (I mean tools) to get them done.

Gotta love HOA's. We have to solicit ours for permission to put in a fence behind the house to keep the dogs out of the woods. From what I heard of the process, it will be more complicated, take longer, and generally be more difficult than actually building the fence.

John - nice looking desk.

Anthony - I was wondering if you were caught up in the HK mess.

Kenny - about time you get back to work!!!


----------



## anthm27

> Sorry about HK, Anth. Hope the Chinese don't crack down too hard, but I can't say I would want to be there with all that's going on.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Yes Its going to be very interesting how this plays out, Lets hope its not another 1989 Tiananmen Square protest event.
The Chinese government will however win. whichever way it goes, they will win.


----------



## anthm27

> Anthony - I was wondering if you were caught up in the HK mess.
> 
> - EarlS


Yes I was caught up in it this afternoon, Long story but was at the airport when it erupted this afternoon, am supposed to be in Bangkok tonight on a work trip, all flights cancelled, which is a lot for Hong Kong.
Fortunately I,m back home and about to eat an Australian lamb chop. Not all bad
Regards
Anth


----------



## HokieKen

Hope the protests get sorted out soon and peacefully Anthony. In the meantime, at least you get some extra time at home  Great work on the stairs too BTW. No simple chore fitting a staircase in such a location!

John - If beer isn't enough motivation, I'm not sure what it would take to get you in the next swap! ;-) Also I'm a little pissed that you finished that desk in less time than I finished my beer swap project… Desk looks great and I bet it looks really nice in there with the bunk beds 

Dave - Very cool blog from Mads  I'd say swapping a knife with a custom handle for a custom leather sheath was a good deal all the way around!

Earl - turns out, I'm back at work a day early :-( I forgot that when I scheduled my vacation I scheduled an extra day so I would have a "me" day in the shop before I had to go back. But, I got that yesterday so I'll just squirrel that vacation day away and use it some other time. Still, it was kind of aggravating when I got here this morning and my boss said "what are you doing here today?"


----------



## anthm27

> Hope the protests get sorted out soon and peacefully Anthony. In the meantime, at least you get some extra time at home  Great work on the stairs too BTW. No simple chore fitting a staircase in such a location!
> 
> - HokieKen


Cheers Kenny for the kind compliment. 
Thank you


----------



## bndawgs

I was thinking I should have taken today off too. The thought crossed my mind, but for some reason I forgot to do it.


----------



## EarlS

Thoughts?

https://quadcities.craigslist.org/tls/d/wilton-dewalt-735-planer/6949632276.html

https://quadcities.craigslist.org/tls/d/wilton-delta-dust-collector/6949636351.html

I could put a cyclone on the DC and get a pleated filter as well and still be well below an Oneida or Clearvue DC price.


----------



## bndawgs

Earl, you just missed the sale on the 735x for $450 last week


----------



## bndawgs

But that planer seems to be an ok price if you consider the stand as well.

I don't know if that dust collector is any better than the HF one?


----------



## HokieKen

That's way high for a 735 Planer I think Earl. They go on sale pretty regularly for around that price or lower. If it were me, I'd even pay a bit extra for a new one just for warranty and peace of mind. I have a very similar DC to that one and it's really convenient. However, if I were to be buying a new one, I'd got to a 2 hp. If the price is right though, 1.5 hp may suffice as long as your willing to limit the length of hose you use with it. Any more than about 5 feet and mine can't keep up with my router table or planer. It does okay with the bandsaw and jointer with up to 10 feet. And mine just has the cloth filter and no cyclone so it's probably more efficient. Of course mine is also probably 30 years old so maybe you can just ignore all my jibber jabber ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a question. And y'all answer. Quick. Ship date is coming up soon…

How do you drink your beer? Straight from the bottle/can? Out of a mug? Glass? Red Solo cup? Bong? Helmet?

I have different glasses for different types of beers but one that I mainly use because I mainly drink IPAs. If you drink straight from the can/bottle, I'd encourage you to try pouring it into a glass instead. It can really make a big difference in the flavor with some beers. Especially with anything that relies on aroma as part of the experience.


----------



## bndawgs

I normally drink mine this way

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## GrantA

I use a glass. Usually a pint glass. It even improves Miller lite!


----------



## HokieKen

You need to graduate to one of these Steve. That way your hands are free for woodworking.


----------



## HokieKen

> I use a glass. Usually a pint glass. It even improves Miller lite!
> 
> - GrantA


No. No it doesn't.


----------



## bndawgs

Lol, I almost got one of those while down at the beach. They had them at the wings store I went to.


----------



## HokieKen

My wife didn't even attempt to drag me into a single one of those stupid souvenir stores this year. Maybe I'm finally getting her trained ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Steve - who had the 735X for $450? I can check and see if they routinely have a sale. The infeed/outfeed wings, extra blades, and mobile base are nice to get as a package, especially at that price.

Kenny - I figured with the 735, I can put a thein baffle or garbage can collector between the planer and DC to get most of the chips since the little blower on the 735 does a good job of moving the chips out of the planer.

I'm more interested in getting a bit further up the DC blower curve for the table saw so I have better suction in the 400-600 cfm range compared to the Oneida 650 cfm unit that only has 2" WC suction.

Beer drinking - bottle or glass.


----------



## bndawgs

> Steve - who had the 735X for $450? I can check and see if they routinely have a sale. The infeed/outfeed wings, extra blades, and mobile base are nice to get as a package, especially at that price.
> 
> Kenny - I figured with the 735, I can put a thein baffle or garbage can collector between the planer and DC to get most of the chips since the little blower on the 735 does a good job of moving the chips out of the planer.
> 
> I m more interested in getting a bit further up the DC blower curve for the table saw so I have better suction in the 400-600 cfm range compared to the Oneida 650 cfm unit that only has 2" WC suction.
> 
> Beer drinking - bottle or glass.
> 
> - EarlS


I think CPO was the one who had it. But not with the mobile base.

I will go bottle, can, or glass normally.


----------



## HokieKen

Watch the Hot Deals Thread if you don't already Earl. The 735 is a frequent popular subject.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Earl, I have the 734, very good and efficient. My neighbor has the 735. I really don't see where his is better then my 734. The chip blower is a lot of improvement, I saw his throw chips across his shop. Quite a ways. When it comes to vacuum, I hear a good one is required, that the blower can out blow the smaller vacuums causing a problem.


----------



## HokieKen

IIRC, the big differences between the 734 and 735 are the locking 4-post head and multiple speeds on the 735.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - you are supposed to wait until you get moved to start projects for the new house. That way you immediately have a honey-do and a to-do list which entitles you to bonus toys (I mean tools) to get them done.


Earl, the plane till morphed into a plane transport box. I had enough hand planes that I wasn't sure the movers were going to pack them safely and that I'd be able to find them after the new shop is done.

So I built it, mostly. Then packed it full of planes, then filled all the remaining available space with shop rags.










I'll try to remember to get a picture of the inside tomorrow after the BLO on the outside has had a chance to cure a little. Full up, it's kinda heavy. Go figure.

That's probably the last project that'll happen in this shop. Tomorrow I need to get all the stuff that the movers can't move (solvents, oils, etc) from the shop shelves packed into storage tubs for us to move. On, and unbolt the post drill from the wall and tear apart the dust collection on the bandsaw and belt sander.

But my sweetie and I are in full agreement. We're never moving again.



> Dave - Very cool blog from Mads  I'd say swapping a knife with a custom handle for a custom leather sheath was a good deal all the way around!


I agree, Kenny. I'm looking forward to seeing it in person when it arrives in the mail. It'll probably be the only tool I have access to for a while.


----------



## anthm27

> Here s a question. And y all answer. Quick. Ship date is coming up soon…
> 
> How do you drink your beer? Straight from the bottle/can? Out of a mug? Glass? Red Solo cup? Bong? Helmet?
> 
> I have different glasses for different types of beers but one that I mainly use because I mainly drink IPAs. If you drink straight from the can/bottle, I d encourage you to try pouring it into a glass instead. It can really make a big difference in the flavor with some beers. Especially with anything that relies on aroma as part of the experience.
> 
> - HokieKen


Interesting question,
And funnily enough I wrote to my BS recipient and explained how I drink my beer at home.
I have taken to drinking beer out of a very small 4 or 5 ounce tumbler type glass. I pour small amounts of beer into the glass. This I find keeps the frothy head going and you get a good smell of the beer as it goes into ones mouth.
Also, it keeps it colder as a hot body temperature hand isn,t continually wrapped around the can or bottle.
Thats Just me though.
Reagrds
Anth


----------



## jeffswildwood

> IIRC, the big differences between the 734 and 735 are the locking 4-post head and multiple speeds on the 735.
> 
> - HokieKen


You are correct Ken.  I can lock the 734 but that two speed is nice for smoothing!


----------



## duckmilk

Anth, I was also thinking of you when I watched the news. Maybe you might think of traveling by ship.



> Here s a question. And y all answer. Quick. Ship date is coming up soon…
> 
> How do you drink your beer? Straight from the bottle/can? Out of a mug? Glass? Red Solo cup? Bong? Helmet?
> 
> - HokieKen


All of the above ;-P

Nice looking desk John!

The Varathane is going back to HD, bought some Minwax and it worked as expected. The one I'm shipping will probably be finished with lacquer to speed the drying time.


----------



## mikeacg

Got this from my cousin… I guess you could call this a teaser shot!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you slackers better soon be getting some S's up there ^^^ *SOON :<)))*


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks for the pressure.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

NP BROTHER :<))


----------



## HokieKen

You tell 'em Tony!

My main item is ready to ship and I started putting finish on my "bonus" item last night. Now I just gotta finish the beer shopping 

This may help some of you with your beer shopping… We have Deschutes and Ballast Point breweries locally but they also have breweries in other locations. So, I went to their websites and used their "Beer Finder" to put in my recipient's zip code to see if they have distribution there or not. They did so I won't be sending any of those beers ;-) But, most breweries have a Beer Finder on their website if you're curious whether or not your recipient can buy a particular type locally.


----------



## Keebler1

That doesn't work for some of use Kenny. Oh by the way my recipient is fetting 8 beers…..bar raised


----------



## HokieKen

I don't foresee anyone on this thread complaining about any beers they get Keebler, especially if there's 8 of them! )


----------



## mikeacg

I used to really like you Tony - but you are just being MEAN! A slacker would be someone who didn't even sign up for this swap! Ha ha ha!
I'm thinking shipping by Monday is doable… barely! (Obviously I won't be 2 weeks early like I was on the last swap…).


----------



## EarlS

Mike - I think what Tony was trying to say was that he would help anyone that needs a swap item. At least that is how I interpreted his post.


----------



## bndawgs

> Mike - I think what Tony was trying to say was that he would help anyone that needs a swap item. At least that is how I interpreted his post.
> 
> - EarlS


same here. i can mail my stuff to tony to finish for me.


----------



## mikeacg

I like the way you think Earl! Yeah, that's the ticket!!!
Tony broke me into the swap world by setting the bar pretty high and I've tried to hold up my end of the bargain as well as I could! But since he didn't sign up for this swap, I couldn't help but harass him a wee bit…
Steve, I have his address if you need it!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I like the way you think Earl! Yeah, that s the ticket!!!
> Tony broke me into the swap world by setting the bar pretty high and I ve tried to hold up my end of the bargain as well as I could! But since he didn t sign up for this swap, I couldn t help but harass him a wee bit…
> Steve, I have his address if you need it!
> 
> - mikeacg


and how do you know … maybe I am a Secret Swapper :<))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

No, *I'm* the secret swapper and so's my wife!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

will the real secret swapper please stand up :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

That would be me.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> That would be me.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


LOL :<)))


----------



## Lazyman

Just got greeted back to TX with 100+ temperatures. It was really nice waiting outside the airport for the shuttle bus to the remote parking lot.

I usually pour my beer into glass if I can. It just seems to taste better and I definitely like seeing how well the head forms but if someone hands me a beer in a bottle or can, I won't stick my nose up at it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wait, maybe it's the other Dave that's the secret swapper…


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, I just spent 6 1/2 hours straight on my project, tedious stuff, my shoulders are tired from being hunched over the small details for the last 3. I feel like a hunch-back duck. Still need to shop for beer, sometime this week.
At one point, I thought about just sending the extras I made for the last 2 beer swaps, but then, Kenny would send me a glitter bomb or a mummified squirrel.
The good news is the project looks pretty good, for a carpenter. Probably won't ship the beer till Monday so it doesn't have to sit in a warehouse all weekend.

Tony, you can call me a slacker any day.


----------



## Lazyman

Dang Duck. Your project must be huge. Am I going to have to come pick it up?


----------



## bndawgs

I think I might be ready for glue up tomorrow night. Got my last piece cut out. And, in a rare moment of brilliance, I put my brand on the piece before I glued it all up, in case I messed it up. I was really happy about that. Lol


----------



## bndawgs

So now I'm celebrating with a hop solo from the Sierra nevada variety pack. It was on sale at my mom's grocery store in NC


----------



## anthm27

Very disruptive week here in Hong Kong, but, as of midday today its my weekend.
So as to work up a thirst I Glued up some ash and strips of walnut this arvo. Watching glue dry now with an ice cold Australian Brewed Coopers Pale ale.
Boom

Ahhhh,, its nice to have my beer swap all done and sent,, ahhhh










*EDIT:*
Incidentally, I doweled the boards and the strips


----------



## mikeacg

Anthony,

You are killing me with all these pictures of these Aussie beers! I want to taste them so bad!!
Glad to see you are staying busy despite all the craziness going on around you.
I'm still cutting out pieces for my swap bonus gift… I may have over-complicated it and now it's coming back to bite me!

Mike


----------



## anthm27

> Anthony,
> 
> You are killing me with all these pictures of these Aussie beers! I want to taste them so bad!!
> Glad to see you are staying busy despite all the craziness going on around you.
> I m still cutting out pieces for my swap bonus gift… I may have over-complicated it and now it s coming back to bite me!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Brilliant Mike,
You,ll get your chance soon enough. I hope you wont be disappointed.
Looking forward to seeing what your cooking with the beer swap items. You can send me a secret preview email if you've got time.
Must be early morning there hay? 
Driving the hearse to work today???
Regards
Ant


----------



## mikeacg

It's about 4:45 am here. Couldn't sleep so I got up to work on the computer. (I have neighbors here in town so I can't really fire up the machines out in the shop). Once I get the store sorted out, I'll move my tools up there and then I will be able to work at night without bothering anybody… 
Funny thing about driving to work - this town is sooooo small I could walk up there but I'm usually carrying boxes of shirts or building supplies so I take the hearse. I don't think I put on 4,000 miles a year!
I once lived in a smaller town - Hookerton, NC. It was about 4 blocks wide and 2 blocks high. First day I drove to work I hit a 10-point buck… in town! They all got a bit laugh about that at work, with all that deer fur sticking out of a crack in the fender. The deer was OK as I wasn't going very fast yet!


----------



## anthm27

> It s about 4:45 am here. Couldn t sleep so I got up to work on the computer. (I have neighbors here in town so I can t really fire up the machines out in the shop). Once I get the store sorted out, I ll move my tools up there and then I will be able to work at night without bothering anybody…
> Funny thing about driving to work - this town is sooooo small I could walk up there but I m usually carrying boxes of shirts or building supplies so I take the hearse. I don t think I put on 4,000 miles a year!
> I once lived in a smaller town - Hookerton, NC. It was about 4 blocks wide and 2 blocks high. First day I drove to work I hit a 10-point buck… in town! They all got a bit laugh about that at work, with all that deer fur sticking out of a crack in the fender. The deer was OK as I wasn t going very fast yet!
> 
> - mikeacg


Thats Hilarious, golden story, made even better now that I,m on beer number 2. Hay, I must confess, I had a good look at your little town on google earth , I love it, and also , I researched a "Yooper with a drawl" So I read your story and imagine your Yooper accent. 
I hope your not surprised when I visit. Problem is , Ill need to fly out of Chicago, I wont have time to drive up the whole of lake Michigan.
Cheers
Ant


----------



## EarlS

Duck - when in doubt - go with CORN!!! It is truly the answer to any problem. Just ask Kenny.

Anthony - what are you making? Also, let me know when you are in Chicago over a weekend and I will see if I can arrange to come over. Every time I've been to Chicago the girls and wife want to go shopping and go to the Art Institute so I have a list of woodworking things I'd like to check out, starting with the Frank Lloyd Wright studio in Oak Park.

I'm heading out to Wilton, IA after work to look at a planer and dust collector I saw on CL for the new shop. It's good to finally start working on something related to woodworking. We close on the house in 4 weeks!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Personally, I'm proud of you Mike. Taking that NC drawl up there to antagonize the yanks ;-)

My wife and I had a movie "date" last night. While sitting through a movie I expected to completely hate (but was actually quite good) I had an idea for a bonus for my bonus item. So, if I can squeeze in enough time to make it one evening this week, I should be able to get some finish on it and cured over the weekend.

Anthony, looked like things got kinda hairy at the airport yesterday man :-( Glad you weren't any more affected by the situation than you have been. Unfortunately, it seems to be a no-win situation. I get the feeling that China is kinda like the big brother who is really nice to his little brother Hong Kong when their parents, US/GB/AU/CN are watching. But as soon as their parents leave the room, the wedgies will commence… Hopefully it can all be sorted out without bloodshed.

Mike, if your project is giving you trouble and you need some extra time, I'll give you until Monday to ship ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Earl's right Duck, CORN truly is the cause of any problem. Have fun shopping Earl!


----------



## mikeacg

The whole "Yooper with a Drawl" came about when I moved up here 6 years ago from North Carolina. They all talk like extras from "Fargo" (the movie) and they thought I talked funny!!! I can't wait to see their expressions when they hear you talk! If you don't mind roughing it a bit, I can put you up at the store or one of the local motels (we do have a few of them!).
Earl - Good to hear you are getting closer to sanity again! Kenny can talk smart about corn but I'll bet he wouldn't turn down a glass of corn liquor…
I'll git her done Kenny - though it will be close!


----------



## anthm27

> The whole "Yooper with a Drawl" came about when I moved up here 6 years ago from North Carolina. They all talk like extras from "Fargo" (the movie) and they thought I talked funny!!! I can t wait to see their expressions when they hear you talk! If you don t mind roughing it a bit, I can put you up at the store or one of the local motels (we do have a few of them!).
> Earl - Good to hear you are getting closer to sanity again! Kenny can talk smart about corn but I ll bet he wouldn t turn down a glass of corn liquor…
> I ll git her done Kenny - though it will be close!
> 
> -


The store or a local motel won't be roughing it for me. 
As long as there is a beer.
My accent might be difficult for the locals.


----------



## bndawgs

Mike, are you near Travers city? One of my buddies is from there.


----------



## Lazyman

> Earl s right Duck, CORN truly is the cause of any problem. Have fun shopping Earl!
> 
> - HokieKen


When capitalized, CORN means Clean Out the Refrigerator Night. Since my shop fridge just has beer in it, that's a good thing.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Earl - Good to hear you are getting closer to sanity again! Kenny can talk smart about corn but I ll bet he wouldn t turn down a glass of *corn liquor*...
> ...
> 
> - mikeacg


That's *Corn Likker* Mike. You been up north too long ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> Dang Duck. Your project must be huge. Am I going to have to come pick it up?
> 
> - Lazyman


It's not huge, just has many parts. I also made it extra complicated.


----------



## HokieKen

Small, lots of parts and extra complicated? Are you sending somebody a woman?


----------



## bndawgs

sounds like my item


----------



## mikeacg

Anthony - We have beer here! Stuff you won't find anywhere else (Is that a good thing you may ask? I'll plead the fifth…)!

Steve - Newberry is in the Upper Peninsula, about 60 miles west of Sault Ste. Marie. If you get to Traverse City, give a call!

Nathan - Clean Out Rectum Nightly!

Kenny - Darn that spell-check!

Duck - As we get closer to Monday, I'm starting to leave some of the small parts out…


----------



## HokieKen

I think for every "small part" you leave out, you should add an extra beer Mike.


----------



## duckmilk

Maybe I'll send it "some assembly required" ;-)
Starting on the finishing now - of every little piece while still sanding others.


----------



## Bluenote38

Boy I take a couple days off for a Funeral and you guys stack up posts like cord wood for winter!! My Uncle's funeral put me a bit behind But I'm 92% pretty sure I won't miss the ship date.

Finishing assembly and and glue up - Handle may be the hang


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry for your loss Bill.


----------



## JohnMcClure




----------



## Bluenote38

Thanks - 87 yo Uncle last of the clan. Throat Cancer. Sadly it took that to bring all (well most) of the cousins together. Great to see everyone though.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice John, I like that 

Bill - in light of your unexpected delay, I'm gonna give you until Monday to ship.


----------



## bndawgs

sorry for your loss Bill.

I'm intrigued by shipping with "some assembly required". I could have been done already.


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny, I'll be travelling on the 23rd so I'm thinking I may post my reveal pics about 11pm on the 22nd, that ok with you?
Probably won't get my project post up until the 26th.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hear the news Bill


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, I ll be travelling on the 23rd so I m thinking I may post my reveal pics about 11pm on the 22nd, that ok with you?
> Probably won t get my project post up until the 26th.
> 
> - duckmilk


Yep! ) If everyone gets shipped on time and there are no SNAFUs with the carriers, we may be able to just go ahead on do reveals on the 22nd. But either way, go ahead and post yours before you take off!


----------



## mikeacg

Bill,

Our family is the same way! We only get together for funerals and then we all promise to get together more often but it never happens… Mama's the last of our bunch and she's going to be 94 in January! Having memory issues but I've got her living with me and she's not going into a nursing home unless she needs 24/7 care!!!
We'll all be thinking of you Bill!

Mike


----------



## anthm27

> Anthony, looked like things got kinda hairy at the airport yesterday man :-( Glad you weren t any more affected by the situation than you have been. Unfortunately, it seems to be a no-win situation. I get the feeling that China is kinda like the big brother who is really nice to his little brother Hong Kong when their parents, US/GB/AU/CN are watching. But as soon as their parents leave the room, the wedgies will commence… Hopefully it can all be sorted out without bloodshed.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes your spot on, Its incredible to think how kind the international world has been to China over the years.
It takes along time to really understand China and in Particular Mainland China.
They will unfortunately however beat the protesters, (probably literally)


----------



## d_sinsley

Well crap I signed up to LJ to late. that sucks sounds fun


----------



## anthm27

> Anthony - what are you making? Also, let me know when you are in Chicago over a weekend and I will see if I can arrange to come over. Every time I ve been to Chicago the girls and wife want to go shopping and go to the Art Institute so I have a list of woodworking things I d like to check out, starting with the Frank Lloyd Wright studio in Oak Park.
> 
> - EarlS


Morning Earl,
I am making like a small two seat bench to put at the front door and sit on to put ones shoes on and off.
It is inspired by a solid oak similar piece I saw in japan last week.
I dowel these things together, Doweling has been a real game change for me, nice and accurate and strong.

I will be sure to let you know when I,m next in Chicago, 
Have a good evening.
Regards
Anth


----------



## duckmilk

Welcome d!! There will be more swaps.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry d_sinsley! I would try to squeeze you in if it wasn't so late in the game. It's an annual event though so stick around ;-)

Yeah Anthony, things are very different in other parts of the world. Sometimes it's hard for us Democratic Westerners to even comprehend how some countries like China operate. On the one hand we see them as an oppressive bully. On the other, it's a civilization and culture that has survived and largely flourished for centuries. Hopefully the protesters will have the wisdom to know where the line in the sand is and not to cross it.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Nice John, I like that
> 
> Bill - in light of your unexpected delay, I m gonna give you until Monday to ship.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thx - should make that… I have the beer already ;-)


----------



## anthm27

Hay Mike if your reading,
I stumbled upon that guy who built the barns project.
I posted a complimentary comment then read the other posts only to find out you used to rent space from his Father, that,s golden. Small world.
Definitely deserves a beer.
Cheers
Ant


----------



## HokieKen

It does deserve a beer Anthony!

And here it goes )


----------



## anthm27

> It does deserve a beer Anthony!
> 
> And here it goes )
> 
> - HokieKen


CLASS


----------



## HokieKen

Did some more beer shopping today. Pickins are slim on the local breweries in the "pick six" sections at the two stores I've stopped at. I have 4 picked out for my recipient though. I guess I'll have to go to the actual beer store to get the last two.


----------



## mikeacg

If you two insist, I will have to have a beer as well… 
Norman Brailsford was in charge of our complex in Wilmington, NC. Good guy! Educational Record Center was a mail-order business, selling educational products to schools, libraries and daycares. I did 2 catalogs a year (mailed 200,000 copies in late January and late July) as well as running a graphic business on the side. The owners decided to retire and their son wasn't interested in running it so they shut the doors. 








Michael seems to be a very talented fellow as well! I can't wait to see the inside of his new shop!!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah he does Mike. I don't recall if I commented but I saw his post on his timber framed shop. Very cool build and very cool space! Hopefully when I retire my wife will be willing to move somewhere I have the space for a building like that and enough trees to use to build it ). Of course I'm far too lazy to actually build it myself but I still want it ;-)

So I FINALLY finished my project. I know it's kinda cheating but I just can't help myself because I'm so proud of it. An extra-tall spalted Maple coaster and a red solo cup!! Now y'all hold tour breathe and pray you're the lucky sucker whose mailbox this lands in!









It can even be used with other drinkware and with virtually any beer!!









And as an added feature, the lucky dog who gets this one can even cut it into multiple regular size coasters! And cutting it won't even harm the finish! 'Cause I didn't put any finish on it!

Y'all are welcome! Now if I can just go find those last two elusive Miller Lites to fill out my six pack, I'll get this package on its way…


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - your projects are a wonder…... we wonder what you use all those tools in the background for???? ;+)

Well, the trip to look at the DC and planer was only partially successful. The DW735 planer that was "hardly used" turned out to be 11 years old and looked like it had been "hardly used" a lot. Plus the stand turned out to be flimsy, homemade, and undersized without a mobile base. It almost tipped over when he pulled it out to look at. I passed on that "great" deal ($400).

I did get the Delta 50-850 1-1/2HP, 1200 cfm, DC. I also found a good YouTube video that detailed the kind of set up I want to build. I think I want an anemometer too.


----------



## Lazyman

Nice Kenny. Did you carve that by hand?


----------



## HokieKen

Nice grab on the DC Earl. That dude's setup in the video is pretty slick. I wish I could get mine overhead and out of the way. 8' ceilings kinda wreck that though…

The problem with a beer swap is that I spend so much time testing different beers that by the time I'm ready to use all those tools in the background, I'm no longer in any shape to do so ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Nice Kenny. Did you carve that by hand?
> 
> - Lazyman


Sort of. I carved it by hand-plane ;-)


----------



## d_sinsley

Now I have coaster envy Kenny. All my coasters seem to be lacking in length.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice Earl. If you're patient enough you can get a good deal on the 735. I bought one when ebay had a 20% coupon. Cost me $364 shipped and it was the 'X' version with the tables. Keep an eye out for an eBay coupon or something. Seems like it's been awhile since they've had them. Usually they are 15% but that's still $380 for a new one.

I threw on a helix head as well. Really sweet little planer.


----------



## HokieKen

> Now I have coaster envy Kenny. All my coasters seem to be lacking in length.
> 
> - d_sinsley


No worries! I'll be selling these on Etsy in a couple weeks. Only $89.95 and free shipping ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

FREE SHIPPING!!!!!!

"A couple weeks" can't come fast enough!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> So I FINALLY finished my project. I know it's kinda cheating but I just can't help myself because I'm so proud of it. An extra-tall spalted Maple coaster and a red solo cup!! Now y'all hold tour breathe and pray you're the lucky sucker whose mailbox this lands in!
> 
> It can even be used with other drinkware and with virtually any beer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as an added feature, the lucky dog who gets this one can even cut it into multiple regular size coasters! And cutting it won't even harm the finish! 'Cause I didn't put any finish on it!
> 
> Y'all are welcome! Now if I can just go find those last two elusive Miller Lites to fill out my six pack, I'll get this package on its way…
> 
> - HokieKen


what are you trying to compensate for with that lengthy coaster Kenny :<))))


----------



## HokieKen

Well Tony, I had my beer on a regular coaster and notice that I only had like 3" of beer left. But, by making this tall coaster and sitting my beer on there, I then had about 8" left! That's 5 extra inches of beer through the magic of science!


----------



## HokieKen

Went to the bigger beer store at lunch. Beer shopping is done


----------



## EarlS

Everyone seems to have missed the fact that it can be a double wide coaster if you turn it on its side. A double wide is a sure sign that you are in the upper crust in SW VA.


----------



## HokieKen

Dammit Earl shut your corn hole! Now you've ruined my "bonus"!


----------



## Lazyman

I just received my first installment in the mail. Amanda says thank you (short little handwritten note on the shipping document). It's going to be fun using it too.


----------



## HokieKen

I marked you as 1/2 Received Nathan ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Everyone seems to have missed the fact that it can be a double wide coaster if you turn it on its side. A double wide is a sure sign that you are in the upper crust in SW VA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


There you go, someone making fun of SW VA. :-( I'm close enough to be S WVA.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't listen to Earl Jeff. He lives in a corn husk.


----------



## robscastle

I found this picture on an old CD (that's a Compact Disc for those who are not sure what I am talking about) 
I thought it may have some interest here!










Lets hope we only have 12 participants or may be she will have to do a second run!


----------



## HokieKen

We only have 11 participants Rob. I guess the lucky lass gets to keep one for her troubles ;-)

A smarter guy probably wouldn't have put all his bubble wrap out this morning for garbage collection right before he has to package up a six pack of glass bottles…


----------



## EarlS

Duct tape doubles as bubble wrap if you put enough of it on. I'm just trying to help slow PokieKen (see what I did there??) get his beer out the door safely. All this waiting is making me thirsty.


----------



## anthm27

> I found this picture on an old CD (that s a Compact Disc for those who are not sure what I am talking about)
> I thought it may have some interest here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope we only have 12 participants or may be she will have to do a second run!
> 
> - robscastle


Picture disappeared??? I saw it early this morning of the bar maid carrying 12 pints.
Seems to have gone

*
EDIT: Disregard, its back, seems Rob maybe you where doing some editing
*


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So Nathan, you know who your sender is now?


----------



## HokieKen

Dechutes has a new IPA  Let's see…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Made me think of the newscaster from Dinosaurs, Howard Handupme, Kenny.


----------



## duckmilk

> The problem with a beer swap is that I spend so much time testing different beers that by the time I m ready to use all those tools in the background, I m no longer in any shape to do so ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Amature


----------



## duckmilk

Purt'near finished. If I get the beer bought by tomorrow, I might be able to drop the project off at the UPS store on Sat. At least it will be sitting in an air conditioned building until Monday. Found a box at work that barely fits, maybe it will work. Otherwise, I have to make my own box.
Also need to write a lengthy set of instructions to my recipient. Hope he can cipher it out. Maybe I'll send him my phone # as well.


----------



## mikeacg

Rob has CD? Is that anything like VD? (Mama was right about those Aussie types…)


----------



## HokieKen

I loved Dinosaurs Dave . The IPA was quite good too.

Duck, if you can't spell, you cant operate power tools. Them's the rules ;-)

No Mike, all Aussies have CD. It's nothing like VD. It stands for Chronic Dundee-ism. That's why they all try to talk like Paul Hogan.


----------



## bndawgs

Speaking of aussies, anyone watching the little league world series? The team from VA is the same league my son is in. Pretty cool to see them make it to the show


----------



## robscastle

Giday Mate,
Whats this another picture pinched? I bet it was the same person who pinched my sander I donated to Mikeacg

At almost 70 I reckon I have lots of vintage everything, hey what about an 8 track cartridge player for instance

Other trivia:-

I had win7 with MS Office 2003 up until a few weeks ago too! ... All crashed and burned in a big way.
Bill wouldn't help me either his staff just kept saying Microsoft doesn't support your dinosaur any more.

Thought of showing him my real knife.


----------



## mikeacg

Howard did get the final word…

Hope you are feeling better soon Rob!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Howard did get the final word…


Well, thanks for that ray of sunshine to start my day, Mike. After that, nothing that goes wrong today will be as depressing.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> At almost 70 I reckon I have lots of vintage everything, hey what about an 8 track cartridge player for instance
> 
> Other trivia:-
> 
> I had win7 with MS Office 2003 up until a few weeks ago too! ... All crashed and burned in a big way.
> Bill wouldn t help me either his staff just kept saying Microsoft doesn t support your dinosaur any more.
> 
> - robscastle


Rob, many years ago when my boys were young I found an old 8 track player at a flea market. Brought it home and dug a box of tapes out of the closet. My boys saw them, got all excited and said *"Dad, where did you get all those video games*".

Bucket list project. My new truck uses thumb drives to store music. They store a massive amount and I like the new technology but the drawback is they are small. easy to misplace. My solution is I want to make a storage case, out of wood that looks like an 8 track tape.

I just changed computers also, went from XP to windows 10. I miss XP!


----------



## EarlS

> I loved Dinosaurs
> 
> - HokieKen


Careful Kenny - your wife might get a bit jealous. You certainly don't show your age either.

...... Good Night….Goodbye…...


----------



## HokieKen

> Giday Mate,
> Whats this another picture pinched? I bet it was the same person who pinched my sander I donated to Mikeacg
> 
> At almost 70 I reckon I have lots of vintage everything, hey what about an 8 track cartridge player for instance
> 
> Other trivia:-
> 
> I had win7 with MS Office 2003 up until a few weeks ago too! ... All crashed and burned in a big way.
> Bill wouldn t help me either his staff just kept saying Microsoft doesn t support your dinosaur any more.
> 
> Thought of showing him my real knife.
> 
> - robscastle


I'm still running Win7 at home Rob ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

My waitress can't carry as many as yours Rob:









Which is fine. Just means she has to make more trips ;-)

I prefer my beer delivery to be a team effort anyway though:


----------



## Bluenote38

> My waitress can t carry as many as yours Rob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is fine. Just means she has to make more trips ;-)
> 
> I prefer my beer delivery to be a team effort anyway though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Well.. look at the size of those mugs!


----------



## mikeacg

I still have XP on a bunch of my computers (It ain't broke - Don't fix it!). I'm running 7 on my big graphics machine but can't use my version of Adobe Illustrator on it unless I pay to upgrade and Adobe is going all Cloud… Not excited about that idea! I grabbed Inkscape (freeware) to use for vectors but haven't grown to love it yet… I do like OpenOffice, Gimp, Scribus, etc. though! With all the licenses I would need for my business, all that freeware is keeping me solvent!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Adobe is going all Cloud… Not excited about that idea!


I worked there, and the version I own is CS6, Mike. They also cancelled my AdobeID for inactivity, so I guess I got fired as a customer.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Bucket list project. My new truck uses thumb drives to store music. They store a massive amount and I like the new technology but the drawback is they are small. easy to misplace.* My solution is I want to make a storage case, out of wood that looks like an 8 track tape.*
> 
> - jeffswildwood


this will be awesome you also gonna make a matchbook so it plays LOL I use to put my boston one on the defroster so it would play LOL


----------



## bndawgs

> At almost 70 I reckon I have lots of vintage everything, hey what about an 8 track cartridge player for instance
> 
> Other trivia:-
> 
> I had win7 with MS Office 2003 up until a few weeks ago too! ... All crashed and burned in a big way.
> Bill wouldn t help me either his staff just kept saying Microsoft doesn t support your dinosaur any more.
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> Rob, many years ago when my boys were young I found an old 8 track player at a flea market. Brought it home and dug a box of tapes out of the closet. My boys saw them, got all excited and said *"Dad, where did you get all those video games*".
> 
> Bucket list project. My new truck uses thumb drives to store music. They store a massive amount and I like the new technology but the drawback is they are small. easy to misplace. My solution is I want to make a storage case, out of wood that looks like an 8 track tape.
> 
> I just changed computers also, went from XP to windows 10. I miss XP!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


i just leave my thumb drive plugged into my truck in the center console. I think it's like 16G or something


----------



## Lazyman

> So Nathan, you know who your sender is now?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


 I do. The eBay shipping document has his name and address on it. I am waiting outside his house so I can rummage through his shop when it looks like no one is home. He has lots of nice toys to play with. I don't remember if he has a dog so I bought a piece of steak just in case.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's a bummer. Would have been cool if it were still a surprise.

Eat the steak, no dog.


----------



## robscastle

OMG I cannot compete with those good lookers


----------



## HokieKen

> That's a bummer. Would have been cool if it were still a surprise.
> 
> Eat the steak, no dog.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


You can eat the neighbor's dog though. Your sender said he hates hearing that damn thing yap.


----------



## anthm27

> Well.. look at the size of those mugs!
> 
> - Bill Berklich


I think they are called Jugs, (in Europe)


----------



## anthm27

> I m still running Win7 at home Rob ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Me three, windows 7 until the doors fall off it.

*EDIT:* and as for apple, No thank you


----------



## anthm27

Most of you boys on the countdown to Friday afternoon I imagine.
It will soon be Beer trigger time for you lot.

Unfortunately I have the night shift tonight. Saturday Night here and I,ll be driving to work at 1AM.
Not fun at all. Nothing but Tea and Cup cakes for me here.

Standing by in Hong Kong for Postings of Friday afternoon happy hour pics


----------



## EarlS

Nathan, I was worried that I would get your sender (assuming I read between the lines correctly) and he would pay me back for the Iowa packing material I used to send him the BBQ swap item.

Which reminds me - the sweet corn from the seed I sent out for the BBQ swap should be just about ready to harvest.


----------



## anthm27

> i just leave my thumb drive plugged into my truck in the center console. I think it s like 16G or something
> 
> - Steve


What sort of truck you got Steve?


----------



## bndawgs

> i just leave my thumb drive plugged into my truck in the center console. I think it s like 16G or something
> 
> - Steve
> 
> What sort of truck you got Steve?
> 
> - anthm27


It's a 2016 Chevy Silverado.


----------



## anthm27

Nice, I,d love something like that. will have to wait for retirement though. Pick ups and trucks like that Not even available for purchase here in HK. I think a Ford Ranger is available but thats it.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan doesn't really know who has his name. He may have gotten my name and address in a drop-shipped package but I made sure my LJ username wasn't on there. There's no way he'll figure out it was me.


----------



## HokieKen

So I just hopped over to Ebay to check out a couple of things on my watch list. They changed the photo layout interface. I am not a fan. PUT IT BACK A-HOLES!!!


----------



## EarlS

Apparently the work IT dept must be reading this thread. I spent the entire morning drawing project isometrics on MicroStation only to return from lunch to find out that computer upgrades were pushed out over lunch resulting in a complete shutdown and reboot of my computer. Once I was able to get logged back on my computer, I discovered that all of the work was deleted, along with all of the Excel work that accompanied the isometrics.

One more hour until quitting time. Maybe there is a beer swap box waiting for me at home.


----------



## Lazyman

Well my senders wife chased me off with a shot gun yelling that she's sick and tired of the Lumberjock stalkers.

Finally making my beer run. There tons of Texas craft beer breweries these days. This is just the Texas beers. There's an identical shelf for all the other craft beers. 









Probably not going to ship until Monday. Still trying to salvage an idea that I had after finishing my main item.

EDIT: I meant to say ship Saturday.


----------



## HokieKen

It was the damn corn Earl. 'Lil bastards are always deleting my work.

That's a LOT of TX beers Nathan! I have a fair amount to choose from but nothing even close to that. Only a small percentage of VA craft breweries even bottle and can their beer for distribution. There are 3 just here in Roanoke that have tasting rooms where you can get kegs, crowlers and growlers but you can't go to any stores and pick up their beers.

I'll be shipping Monday as well… Need the weekend for some finish to cure on my X-tall Maple Coaster. I figure maybe I'll pull out my Sharpie and do some "engraving" to personalize the red Solo cup too. I did snatch up a bunch of bubble wrap from our receiving department today so at least the beer can ride in comfort  Now I just gotta figure out how to fit all 6 (maybe 5, we'll see how the evening plays out) beers plus the coaster plus the cup into a small Flat Rate Box…


----------



## HokieKen

I'm guessing it's gonna be a mad mass dash to post offices across the country on Monday  I have only received confirmation of two shipped packages thus far. Make sure you let me know via e-mail, PM or just post here when you've shipped and when you receive so I can track it at the top. I don't anticipate any slackers or no-shows this time around but you can't be too careful…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't think I'll be able to ship this time brother. Sorry.


----------



## HokieKen

I said to let me know when you ship and receive. I didn't say anything about posting lame ass excuses like "I'm not even in the swap". Get to the post office slacker.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Make sure you let me know via e-mail, PM or just post here when you ve shipped and when you receive so I can track it at the top.


I shipped something today, but I didn't save the tracking number. Sorry.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## duckmilk

> I figure maybe I ll pull out my Sharpie and do some "engraving" to personalize the red Solo cup too.
> 
> - HokieKen


Red Solo Cup

Stupid link has a 15 sec commercial first, but "endeavor to persevere".


----------



## duckmilk

Going beer shopping tonight. The wife wants to go, but isn't off her computer yet. Putting the last bits of finish on now and found, not one, but two boxes at work today that will be perfect. The inside box will hold the project, and the second bigger box will hold that box and two cardboard tubes (one on each end) for the beer. The boxes are a little too tall, but that is easily fixed. UPS store measures the box, weighs it and prices it accordingly.


----------



## robscastle

Hey that look like one of the drums I saw on anthm25s farm .
Good to see she is into recycling too.
I wonder why he didn't introduce me when we were there?


----------



## robscastle

Hey I just had a really good idea,
Maybe Ken could convince mikeacg to lend her his motorbike and she could zip around and be a honorary LJ s delivery girl.
She could get to do a PR role and meet all the participants and say hello, that way the schedule would be met.
As long as nobody held her up while they were checking out mike's bike.

Dave P may even have a spare helmet that may fit her!

Oh I am full of it this morning!!


----------



## HokieKen

Great idea! Anthony - Bad news though, it's a long ride on a bike to Hong Kong :-(

Rob - I'm guessing "drum" must have a very different meaning in Australia;-)


----------



## MSquared

Another great reason why to go to the beach! But, we already knew that…


----------



## HokieKen

Good grief! Busy evening. Just now able to spend a few minutes getting another coat of finish on my project and crack a beer. This is a brewery in Baltimore that just popped up at the local beer store. Let's see how it is


----------



## HokieKen

Dangit. I don't much like that beer^ and I bought two of 'em :-( I guess I'll go swap the second one in for one of the good ones in my swap package ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> Apparently the work IT dept must be reading this thread. I spent the entire morning drawing project isometrics on MicroStation only to return from lunch to find out that computer upgrades were pushed out over lunch resulting in a complete shutdown and reboot of my computer. Once I was able to get logged back on my computer, I discovered that all of the work was deleted, along with all of the Excel work that accompanied the isometrics.
> 
> One more hour until quitting time. Maybe there is a beer swap box waiting for me at home.
> 
> - EarlS


Maybe too late to be helpful but Microsoft Office apps save a backup of your open files every 10 minutes or so - unless you turned that feature off.


----------



## bndawgs

I like the tropi cannon


----------



## anthm27

http://www.hsbeer.com/brews/brew/VuhdKSUAAMkLNmtt

Got it.


----------



## anthm27

> Well my senders wife chased me off with a shot gun yelling that she's sick and tired of the Lumberjock stalkers.
> 
> Finally making my beer run. There tons of Texas craft beer breweries these days. This is just the Texas beers. There's an identical shelf for all the other craft beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


I like that store. That is really something.

Hay what does she mean by Lumberjocks stalker?


----------



## mikeacg

Heavy Seas makes one of my favorite beers:
http://www.hsbeer.com/brews/brew/blackbeardsbreakfast
but I can't get it up here…
It isn't cheap but it is worth every penny!


----------



## anthm27

I'll keep my eye out for those black beard s ,
Talking about porters and stout, Went into a beer shop in HK this afternoon and found these,
The one on the left from the US ( North coast brewing company, old Rasputin) the other three from the UK


----------



## mikeacg

I think one of the liquor stores in Marquette carries North Coast. I'll have to see if they have any Old Rasputin next time I'm over that way…


----------



## anthm27

> I think one of the liquor stores in Marquette carries North Coast. I ll have to see if they have any Old Rasputin next time I m over that way…
> 
> - mikeacg


If that's the case I'll chill it down and give you taste test report tomorrow


----------



## RichBolduc

I should probably finish my projects this weekend right? lol I have 1 piece done… and the beer….

Rich.


----------



## Lazyman

What is more important: one more coat of finish or getting the packaged delivered a couple of days earlier? On second thought, does it even matter if I drop off at the UPS store on a Saturday. They probably won't even pick it up until Monday anyway?


----------



## RichBolduc

Put on the extra coat.. I'm gonna ship my stuff out Monday…


----------



## Lazyman

Yup, just looked at the website. Next ground pickup is on Monday.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, it looks like everybody else is shipping Monday, myself included. So take the weekend to put some polish on it Nathan ;-) Unless you have my name. Then you should leave no stone unturned to try and find someone who will deliver overnight on the weekend.


----------



## RichBolduc

Main item is done.. hoping to get the bonus done in time….. And as I was typing this while stabilizing the item… My lid exploded…...

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Right before the boom….









Right after the boom…..










Loud enough to make the wife come and check on me…

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oopsie! I've heard that can happen, Rich. Got brown trousers now?


----------



## RichBolduc

Hahaha nope. I was walking out the door when it happened. I kind of expected a since I heard a little popping as I was pulling a vacuum.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad you're ok, buddy.

I had a lot of juice splash on the inside of the lid last batch I was doing, so I'll be watching mine carefully on the first batch after I unpack it.

Packed up five large flat rate boxes of smalls today, plus one that's just stabilized wood. Getting close to having the shop squared away for the move.


----------



## bndawgs

After a late night and a ton of hand sanding I'm ready for the first coat. Bonus item is done as well. I'm going beer shopping tonight and hope to find a box for everything tomorrow.

How does everyone package the beers?


----------



## RichBolduc

I have 2 8" Hold Fast units and a 4" PVC one that I saw on Amazon on the way. I'll have to find another chamber as I'm setting up my office to do stabilizing and dye stabilizing with 4 chambers. I lost like $150 in cactus juice plus materials thanks to the Florida heat and my shop not being climate controlled.

I may move in my casting too. I have a 5 gallon California Air Tools pot coming in. That would give my 2 casting chambers. I'd just have to get a small ultra quiet air compressor now. I just got in a JB Eliminate DV-6E for under $200… so it's tempting to just do it all inside… make a ton of blanks and hybrid blanks and stabilized ones and see if anything sells..

Rich



> Glad you're ok, buddy.
> 
> I had a lot of juice splash on the inside of the lid last batch I was doing, so I'll be watching mine carefully on the first batch after I unpack it.
> 
> Packed up five large flat rate boxes of smalls today, plus one that's just stabilized wood. Getting close to having the shop squared away for the move.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## anthm27

> After a late night and a ton of hand sanding I m ready for the first coat. Bonus item is done as well. I m going beer shopping tonight and hope to find a box for everything tomorrow.
> 
> How does everyone package the beers?
> 
> - Steve


Both my sent and received items the beers where individually wrapped in bubble wrap and taped. I then taped all beers together to create a slab, covered and taped in cardboard all the time making the slab size so it fit into a USPS flat rate box. The inside sizes of their boxes are on their website.

My receiver put mine once bubble wrapped into individual zip lock bags and packed them kind of snugly into a prepaid.

Starting to emerge who the organised ones on this forum are.

Kind Regards
Anth


----------



## bndawgs

First coat on, oh what a wonderful feeling. Now I can get back to my actual work job this weekend


----------



## anthm27

> Right before the boom….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right after the boom…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loud enough to make the wife come and check on me…
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Excuse my ignorance but Rich what is that? Seems like some sort of Hydro static gauge?
Whats the tank for? 
Kind Regards
Anth


----------



## bndawgs

It's a pressure pot for stabilizing wood i believe.


----------



## anthm27

Ok, I dont know much about them at all, just been doing a bit of an internet search.
Interesting


----------



## anthm27

> First coat on, oh what a wonderful feeling. Now I can get back to my actual work job this weekend
> 
> - Steve


What are you coating with? I coated mine in Tung oil and after about a week of drying a good waxing with Carnauba wax


----------



## RichBolduc

Correct. I was stabilizing the bonus gift for the swap. It's a vacuum chamber.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

I wrote a blog on stabilizing wood, Anth. Rich was pulling a vacuum when the lid let go, which will happen with some of the lids. Plain PVC is supposed to be fine, but some of the acrylics get attacked by the stabilizing resin and will weaken over time.

Yeah Rich, losing a bunch of juice and materials is a drag, but better than an eye or something.


----------



## bndawgs

> First coat on, oh what a wonderful feeling. Now I can get back to my actual work job this weekend
> 
> - Steve
> 
> What are you coating with? I coated mine in Tung oil and after about a week of drying a good waxing with Carnauba wax
> 
> - anthm27


One item with wipe on poly and the other with tung oil. I'm going to do another coat of each and maybe a 3rd of wipe on poly.


----------



## RichBolduc

My plan is to be able to batch out pieces like this with 4 stabilizing chambers. This is triple dye stabilized.




























Then I'll have 2 pressure pots for casting and making hybrid blanks.

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

I also have a firewood pile of spalted pecan and oak I may try milling down on a bandsaw and stabilizing and dying also after I dry it

Rich


----------



## bndawgs

How thick do knife scales end up being after its all said and done?


----------



## anthm27

Awesome Rich, and Got the blog there Dave, I,m gong to have a good read and look at all of this.(never stop learning here)
For now though Lovie has got my runners next the stairs so seems best I walk first. Nice to have the day off. Will be taking pics of my beer swap received item today also.

Cheers for now

Steve: I also love wipe on Poly and Tung oil is my favorite., Makes it smell like a real piece of woodwork.


----------



## duckmilk

> - HokieKen


Loose Cannon? Somehow that name reminded me of you Kenny ;-))))

Nathan, I dropped mine off at the UPS store late cause it will be airconditioned till the first Monday pick up, that way I didn't have to rush to get it there around work schedule. Supposed to be delivered Thursday. How did I do that? Our loose cannon Czar put some heat on me to get it shipped on time.

Oh yeah, you can mark me with an *S* Kenny ;-)

Uhm, PS, you can also mark me with an *R*.


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah Dave's post on it is pretty damn spot on. I believe him and I started stabilizing around the same time. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

Rich



> Awesome Rich, and Got the blog there Dave, I,m gong to have a good read and look at all of this.(never stop learning here)
> For now though Lovie has got my runners next the stairs so seems best I walk first. Nice to have the day off. Will be taking pics of my beer swap received item today also.
> 
> Cheers for now
> 
> Steve: I also love wipe on Poly and Tung oil is my favorite., Makes it smell like a real piece of woodwork.
> 
> - anthm27


----------



## RichBolduc

Knife scales are generally around 1.5×5x.375 each. A lot of times people will go over and sell blanks around 2×6x1, then you can book match them and there's plenty there for sanding.

Rich



> How thick do knife scales end up being after its all said and done?
> 
> - Steve


----------



## anthm27

As posted on Daves Blog just now,

Nice one,
So what is this stabilization actually supposed to do?
Obviously it changes the color of the wood through out.
Does it it make it less pron to movement once sanded and put together as a finished project?
Regards
Anth

*EDIT* Definitively need to put the runners on, that is always difficult


----------



## duckmilk

> How does everyone package the beers?
> 
> - Steve


I put bubble wrap around them and then quart zip freezer bags, slipped them into a heavy cardboard tube cut to fit 2 beers end to end and wrapped in a garbage bag, then stuffed paper and more bubble wrap them in the box, taped the box and all edges. Tight fit.

Sent the beer in a separate box from the item and told UPS it was all a woodworking project. He asked me what was in the first box (the project) and I said wood, then I said the other box was also a part of the woodworking project. If the second box doesn't leak, it's all good.


----------



## RichBolduc

Stabilizing wood basically takes all of the air out of the wood and replaces it with a heat activated resin such as Cactus Juice. Once hardened, the wood is not pretty much immune to absorbing water and becomes a lot harder. A lot of people will do this with punky wood. It pretty much reduces all wood movement as it's now "stabilized" internally with plastic essentially.

Stabilizing wood doesn't necessarily change the color. It will only do that if you mix dye with the resin you're using. Once you do this, you let it sit in the dyed resin for a few days and bake it. This will leave residual color throughout the wood.

Rich


> As posted on Daves Blog just now,
> 
> Nice one,
> So what is this stabilization actually supposed to do?
> Obviously it changes the color of the wood through out.
> Does it it make it less pron to movement once sanded and put together as a finished project?
> Regards
> Anth
> 
> - anthm27


----------



## RichBolduc

This was my first attempt in dye stabilizing. You can see what the wood looked like before and after. Blacks the hardest color to dye they say.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/401209

Rich


----------



## duckmilk

BTW Kenny, thanks for enslaving me into this swap. It was stressful because of me making it more difficult, but now I'm done, it was also a lot of fun. You have run a great swap


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Stabilizing wood basically takes all of the air out of the wood and replaces it with a heat activates resin such as Cactus Juice. Once hardened, the wood is not pretty much immune to absorbing water and becomes a lot harder. A lot of people will do this with punky wood.


What Rich said. The one thing I would add is that because you dry the wood thoroughly first for best results, the resin is also replacing water in the wood.

One of the things I've been experimenting with (and haven't had a chance to blog) is trying to stabilize wet wood, but only submersing one end in dyed resin, not under vacuum, and then when you bake it to set the resin, the water boils out and you get dry wood. If you stabilize again at that point with a differently dyed resin after the wood is completely dry, you can get some interesting color effects.

That's not too different from double or triple dyeing the wood, but I don't think too many people have been *intentionally* trying it with wet wood so the water keeps resin from getting into some spots in the wood.


----------



## HokieKen

Man, what a stinkin' day. I had planned on a full day of processing turning blanks and doing some chores around the shop. Instead I've been babysitting and at the hospital. The wife just went to bathe the kids so I snuck down to the shop for a beer and to get another coat of finish on a bonus item.

This one's new to me. Really tasty…


----------



## HokieKen

I updated the OP. If anybody else needs a S or an R, yell out.


----------



## duckmilk

What's up with the hospital thing Kenny??


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How thick do knife scales end up being after its all said and done?


When I'm stabilizing a block for knife scales, I will try to end up with a block 1.5×1.5×6 inches. That gives room for the knife-maker to cut the block in half either way, then bookmatch a pair of scales from each half of the block. But because I lose a little wood cutting off the excess resin on the bandsaw (much less messy than using the belt-sander), plus the wood may move when I stabilize it (because I'm removing all the moisture, and I'm often starting with half-rotted wood), so I try to start with blocks that are 2×2x7.

If I'm aiming for a saw handle, I'm now trying to finish at 6×8.5×7/8, so I'm starting with a 7×9x1.25 inch blank, or 6×7x1.25 for a back-saw handle (finished size 5.5×6x7/8). Got a few blanks done last week, but they're boxed up until I have my new shop set up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry about the hospital thing, Kenny. Hope nobody cut off anything important.


----------



## HokieKen

Wife's grandma had a stroke late last night Duck. She was already im a nursing home and fighting Alzheimer's. Still, she was in pretty good health otherwise and this was kind of a shock. Doesn't look likely that she'll recover either. And my wife has he POA so it's up to her to make decisions about feeding tubes, heroic measures and comfort care. Which, of course there is a plethora of cousins and aunts in other states who are happy to loudly voice their opinions. Not about to sit their fat asses in a car and drive a couple hours to shoulder any of the burden though.

There's a little more than you really wanted to know ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry, Ken. That sucks, and the responsibility of having to decide all that stuff is no fun. Hoping for the best for you and your wife.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Wife's grandma had a stroke late last night Duck. She was already im a nursing home and fighting Alzheimer's. Still, she was in pretty good health otherwise and this was kind of a shock. Doesn't look likely that she'll recover either. And my wife has he POA so it's up to her to make decisions about feeding tubes, heroic measures and comfort care. Which, of course there is a plethora of cousins and aunts in other states who are happy to loudly voice their opinions. Not about to sit their fat asses in a car and drive a couple hours to shoulder any of the burden though.
> 
> There's a little more than you really wanted to know ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Sorry to hear that Ken. I feel you and your Wife's pain. Several years ago my Mom had a DNR done during her last trip to the hospital. The hardest part was following her wishes. A long night with her and the hospice nurse, knowing how it would end.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks guys. Unfortunately, her grandmother has stubbornly refused for the past 2 years to state explicitly what her wishes are. My wife has had enough conversations with her to feel okay that she will know what her grandmother would want in most circumstances. I'm just hoping it's a clear case of either "she has no real hope of recovery" or, "she can be discharged in a few days". Anything in between is gonna torment my wife. Then some of ger family is bound to get beligerant over whatever she does. Then Ima have to kill them. Then I'm gonna have to take like a week off work to go to funerals. And I ain't got time for that s#i+


----------



## anthm27

> Thanks guys. Unfortunately, her grandmother has stubbornly refused for the past 2 years to state explicitly what her wishes are. My wife has had enough conversations with her to feel okay that she will know what her grandmother would want in most circumstances. I'm just hoping it's a clear case of either "she has no real hope of recovery" or, "she can be discharged in a few days". Anything in between is gonna torment my wife. Then some of ger family is bound to get beligerant over whatever she does. Then Ima have to kill them. Then I'm gonna have to take like a week off work to go to funerals. And I ain't got time for that s#i+
> 
> - HokieKen


Good on You and your Wife for standing by Grandma,


----------



## anthm27

Thanks Dave and Rich,
Got it all now, had a look through everything and let it sink in over my walk.
Nice work fellas.
Very nice.
Regards
Anthony

*Edit:* and Rich , l look forward to hearing about the NEW pressure vessel. Lucky you didn't cop anything from that explosion in the eye.


----------



## mikeacg

Whatever happens Kenny, we're all here for you!


----------



## RichBolduc

These are my chambers

8×8" and 8×16". I just swapped to the 8×8 tonight and got some minor leaks, so i applied a bunch of silicone and scrubbed the lid a lot. Hoping this helps

http://tmiproducts.net/wood-stabilizaton-system.html

I have this coming in from Amazon to try out

And to replace the one that just blew up this

When doing small items, I just put them in a little mixing bucket/cup with a smaller amount of resin. For the dye stabilizing, I figure I can fit 3-8 cups with different colors in the chambers depending on the diameter.

For pumps, I started with this . But just got a killer deal on a JB Eliminator 6CFM.

For the resin, I only use Cactus Juice from www.turntex.com

For the dyes, you can either use Alimilte dyes or the Cactus Juice dyes.

Rich



> Thanks Dave and Rich,
> Got it all now, had a look through everything and let it sink in over my walk.
> Nice work fellas.
> Very nice.
> Regards
> Anthony
> 
> *Edit:* and Rich , l look forward to hearing about the NEW pressure vessel. Lucky you didn t cop anything from that explosion in the eye.
> 
> - anthm27


----------



## duckmilk

I understand Kenny. You and your wife stay strong. Both my parents had bad reactions to the first dose of chemo, very nearly killed each of them. First was my dad, he refused further treatment. Two years later, my mother refused any more treatment, but then would forget she had done so. It was up to me to keep her on course.
Blessings to your wife.


----------



## anthm27

Just cut and sanded up my other days lamination , trimmed it all around with flush cut router bit.
Managed to get it reasonably flat. A little under 3 feet x 1 foot. Will Crack on now with the OAK legs whilst I wait for happy hour.


----------



## HokieKen

Appreciate it fellas 

Anthony, I love the wood choices in that bench )


----------



## anthm27

Well I can tell you Mike that the only problem with that North Coast Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout is the fact that I only bought one trial bottle. It is liquid gold. At 9% heavy stout it's not for amateurs, I,ll be sending Lovie down town tomorrow to get more.
And , in fact, for you it might just be worth the 100 mile ride to Marquette to pick some up. It would be heavenly on tap also.

I,m super stoked with my bench top of ash and walnut, screwed up one of the legs though late this afternoon which was my hint to put the tools down and pick the beer up.


----------



## mikeacg

Thanks for the info Anthony! I'll get over to Marquette as soon as I can… I'm guessing I need something from Lowe's for the store! (Business trip? Ha ha ha!)
I'll be finishing up my bonus gifts this afternoon so I can ship tomorrow. Flat rate box is out though! Going to need something a bit bigger!!!


----------



## anthm27

Ahhhh ,, nice to hear that someone is awake on a Sunday morning there in North America.
I was getting little lonely


----------



## DavePolaschek

> When doing small items, I just put them in a little mixing bucket/cup with a smaller amount of resin. For the dye stabilizing, I figure I can fit 3-8 cups with different colors in the chambers depending on the diameter.


Interesting, Rich. When I'm doing small items, I will put them into a cup of dyed resin with no vacuum chamber, and let the capillary action draw up the resin from one end. I make sure the dye reaches no more than 1/4 up the side, or it'll likely end up with too much of that color. Then bake. Then bandsaw off the excess resin from the outside of the piece (can skip this if there's no resin on the uncolored end of the piece).

Then into a cup with a different color on the other end. Again, no vacuum. I've experimented with re-wetting the wood at this point so that when I bake the second color, the water in the wood will push its way out, clearing some pores, and making a way for resin to get in in the next step. In any case, this gets baked to set the second color. Then bandsaw off the excess, making sure to expose end grain on both ends.

Then the third color happens in the pressure pot. This is usually black, and I just throw all the pieces in a pot full of black and pull vacuum for 3-8 hours before releasing the pressure, then let it soak at least overnight, and possibly two overnights and a day. Then bake and bandsaw off the excess resin.

The two-color versions of this look like










I forgot to take any pictures of the three-color versions I did last time, because I wasn't super-happy with any of them. But it did get me thinking about intentionally soaking the blank in water between the first and second color, so that the water will re-open pores by pushing the resin out as it's baked. Wasteful? Possibly. But also might give me results I'll be happy with, because there will be a way for resin to get deeper into the wood at the third color.


----------



## RichBolduc

Thats how I tried it the first time Dave, but I wasn't happy with the penetration. I'd let it soak for 4 days or so, and with the wood I was using it was just on the exterior.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh yeah. Works best with pretty dang rotten wood, Rich. See the piece of red oak on the right above. Some of the pores got dye all the way in, but not very many. But the sweet gum on the left two was like balsa once dried, and took up the juice and dye beautifully. The red piece of spalted maple was in between, but had enough spalt and rot to make it very interesting.


----------



## RichBolduc

Thats a beautiful knife Dave. Yeah I've been doing this with maple burl and curly maple. My local Woodcraft has pallets of it for $5/lb. Needless to say.. I've bought a few hundred dollars worth I think…

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks. I didn't make the blade or shape the handle. Just stabilized the wood (that Kenny sent me).

I've been grabbing rotting birch logs out of a buddy's yard lately. I'll probably end up driving truckloads of rotting wood back to NM in future years. Cheaper, but I probably spend a lot more on cactus juice. And gas.

Oh, the other thing is that I do black last because any bleed of color into the final batch of resin just makes it darker. And when I was almost out of blue and red, I just dumped them into the black.


----------



## EarlS

> Ahhhh ,, nice to hear that someone is awake on a Sunday morning there in North America.
> I was getting little lonely
> 
> - anthm27


I've been trying to catch up on the 81 posts. Guess I need to get up even earlier on a Sunday morning.

Yesterday was spent putting the second coat of paint on the shop walls. I'm also working out details for the DC for the new shop. I just bought an anemometer and a manometer to document air flow and pressures as I'm setting up the piping.

Today's agenda includes a sight-seeing trip to the local Harbor Freight outlet. It's been open for at least a year and I have yet to check it out. I'd say that shows some serious restraint on my part.

Dave - that is a gorgeous knife.


----------



## Lazyman

In a moment of weakness it bought this today at a garage sale. The guy was selling all his woodworking tools. Said that he was downsizing his garage and doesn't have room for them in the new house. He said the CNC is only 2 months old and never used - it looks like it was never used. I figure I got it for less than half price. I spent another $200 on various other odds and ends as well. Not sure I'll use it much but I've been wanting to experiment with CNC. I know I can get my money back if I decide I don't.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - that is a gorgeous knife.


Yeah, my ex-co-workers do nice work, Earl.

Nice score, Nathan.

Trying to figure what to do with the remaining stuff I'm not going to move. Things like the 6 inch by 8 foot strip of plywood which is delaminating because the snowmelt from my tires got on it last winter. Or the chunks of 2×4 that were too crooked to even make shop jigs out of, but too long to go in the trash can.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, screw the scraps to the wall. That way you have to leave them with the house.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm a little more than a little jealous Nathan….


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, screw the scraps to the wall. That way you have to leave them with the house.


I like the way you think, Nathan. Just wish I'd thought of that before I packed the electric screwdriver and sheetrock screws.


----------



## bndawgs

Beer is bought and last coats are on. Amazingly I should be able to ship tomorrow. Fingers crossed


----------



## Lazyman

> I'm a little more than a little jealous Nathan….
> 
> - HokieKen


The CNCis pretty huge which is one reason I have never built or bought one before now. The cart is 40×34, not counting the overhang of the gantry. Now I've got to figure out what to get rid of. (Boohoo right?) Making matters worse, I also bought his Ridgid oscillating sander, Doweling jig, Beadlock loose tenon jig, miscellaneous router bits, a chamfer plane, Shinto saw rasp, router coping sled, Forstner bit set, Router Ellipse/circle jig and couple of other small pieces I can't remember. That whole sentence, including the sander, cost me about $230. The guy was personally keeping Rockler in business. He had a stack of exotic woods that still had the Rockler price stickers on them that he was selling for 1/3 the retail price. He was selling his Laguna bandsaw and table saw for half the list price and they were barely used.

I've got to find or make some bench space for the sander and find places to store all of the stuff I bought. I may have to figure out another way to store the ton of wood I have in the shop. Wall space is at a premium so I may have to build some sort of shelves for the the turning blanks and shorts so that they take up less real estate. Time to get serious about getting organized and get rid of some stuff I never use. I also need to make a cabinet to put under my lathe to better organize all of the lathe tools I have collected. Good thing the swap is over and I am ready to ship first thing in the morning.


----------



## bndawgs

Why can't I find a yardsale like that? You can store that stuff at my house if you want.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

nathan you deserve a huge *YOU SUCK :<))))*

HERE 1 router bit cost that :<(((


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan I can take the CNC off your hands so you dont have to get rid of stuff to make space. Let me know when i can come pick it up


----------



## bndawgs

Someone should buy this


----------



## Lazyman

Steve, my wife's hobby is looking for mid-century furniture and old other stuff at garage sales, Facebook Marketplace or craigslist. She actually saw this one on the garagesalefinder.com and alerted me. The sale was actually Sunday only so that meant that traffic was really light. He still had the table saw and a drill press and most of the wood when I caved in and bought the never used CNC machine for less than half the retail price.

Earlier this year she found a killer deal on a Ringmaster and last year she found another guy who was downsizing and selling most of his woodworking shop. I ended up buying over 100 clamps from that guy, including 20 something Bessey parallel clamps at $12 each.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What chamfer plane did you get Nathan?


----------



## RichBolduc

Bonus piece is totally functional but has a hole in the bottom…. Do you still send it? Or just do the main item and the 2 6 packs and 2 bonus drinks….. -_-

Damn 1/8th in thick turning

Rich


----------



## anthm27

Nice Score Nathan, what sort of doweling jig did you get? 
Hopefully its a dowelmax.


----------



## duckmilk

Sent it Steve with a note saying "some repair work may be needed".


----------



## mikeacg

Great job Nathan! Sounds like a heck of a sale!!!
PM me if you need any help getting your machine going! I should warn you though… once you get one you will be addicted… I bought a little Roland milling machine and now have 4 with another one in the design stage!


----------



## duckmilk

Nice find Nathan!


----------



## HokieKen

Final teaser…


----------



## anthm27

> Final teaser…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Funny ********************, Best looking filled garbage (Trash) bag I ever seen.


----------



## HokieKen

Definitely a trash bag I would dig through for a drink Anthony! )


----------



## Lazyman

Rich, Just make the hole a feature. If you hadn't told us, we would have assumed it was but I doubt that anyone would complain about getting extra beer instead.

Dave, the chamfer plane is nothing special. It is just the cheap one that Rockler sells. For $7, I figured it was worth a shot. If not, I can probably have my wife sell it the next time she has a garage sale and get my $7 back.

Anthony, Unfortunately, the dowel jig is just the Wolfcraft Dowel Pro Kit. I don't know much about it. The online reviews seem to be mixed so we will see. Again, for about the half price of new, I think I can at least get my money back if I decide I don't like it.

Everyone, So what is the consensus on shipping? UPS, USPS flat rate or other?


----------



## HokieKen

I have always gone with USPS flat rate boxes Nathan. I find that UPS is abysmal as far as how long it takes them to deliver sometimes. The only time I use them is for stuff that's too big for USPS.


----------



## bndawgs

I ship a lot of items from the east coast. For small items that don't cross the Mississippi, usps is the cheapest. Heavier packages, FedEx or ups are cheaper. Across the country it's all expensive. Lol I'm probably going with ups for this one. But we'll see once I get it weighed. 
Ups does have a 20% off ground shipping code out there somewhere. It's automatically applied to my account

Here's my teaser. I really hope my recipient likes what I made.


----------



## bndawgs

To my recipient, sorry for the chicken scratch on my note. I can decipher it if you need me to.


----------



## anthm27

*BOOM*


----------



## robscastle

What's with all you guys and all the half way glasses?
If you did that to me I would send it back thinking some floosie had scoffed some of it before I managed to get my lips around it


----------



## robscastle

Hey we have a new LJ member !!


----------



## anthm27

So I managed to get the wood pieces in Pic 1 doweled and clamped up and looking like a set of bench legs in pic 2,

What has this to do with beer? Its all for beer credit and work towards a successful happy hour.


----------



## anthm27

Well, pushed through and got it done in time for beer o clock.


----------



## HokieKen

The Eagle has left the nest.


----------



## EarlS

Anthony - I think you just might have the most organized, neat and tidy work space I've seen on LJ.

Nice looking bench!!!


----------



## HokieKen

It can't possibly be as organized as mine Earl. I can find most anything within a day.

What's with the "Gilligan" sign Anthony? And I love the bench


----------



## anthm27

> Anthony - I think you just might have the most organized, neat and tidy work space I ve seen on LJ.
> 
> Nice looking bench!!!
> 
> - EarlS


Thanks for the kind words Earl, my workshop is tiny, so, if I,m not organised I cant get things done. I make a point of clearing and cleaning up as I move onto each new step.
Having looked at your projects and blogs again today Im sure you can relate to organisation. Your Timber Mosaics are truly something else. Nothing disorganized with those projects Earl.
Kind Regards
Anth


----------



## anthm27

> It can't possibly be as organized as mine Earl. I can find most anything within a day.
> 
> What's with the "Gilligan" sign Anthony? And I love the benchhe
> 
> - HokieKen


Mate Its one of my many stupids Nic Names, I,m happy you loved the bench. Lovie and I have been sitting drooling over it all evening. I just get off on the satisfaction of finished projects.


----------



## HokieKen

I noticed how Lovie is in the background of the last picture. It takes a good woman to sit in the background and smile while you take pictures to show off your bench and your beer ;-)

I have to say, every picture of your space that I've seen brings a Caribbean island to mind. The colors and the open "airiness" of it are not at all what I picture when I think of Hong Kong. Of course, I've never been to Hong Kong so what do I know? ;-) Well done Gilligan!


----------



## bndawgs

now i'm wondering whether i should have put everything in a black trash bag? i have the beers bubbled wrapped in their own box. then that box wrapped in 3 plastic shopping bags. i'm hoping that would be enough in the event anything broke?


----------



## Lazyman

> I noticed how Lovie is in the background of the last picture. It takes a good woman to sit in the background and smile while you take pictures to show off your bench and *your* beer ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


She's waiting for *her* beer which is sitting on the bench. *That* shows even more patience.

Mark me SHIPPED.


----------



## HokieKen

I think you'll be fine Steve. To date, as far as I can remember, we've never had an issue with any broken bottles in any packages. Knock on wood…


----------



## HokieKen

Still need five more confirmed "*S*"s by the end of the day por favor.


----------



## bndawgs

I have my label printed. Anyone swinging by UPS anytime soon?


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, you are! ;-))


----------



## bndawgs

lol

send me an email in about 2 hrs to remind me. i'm slammed at work and might get wrapped up and forget.


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, perhaps it is cheating a bit but if you register with USPS informed delivery and setup a free account with UPS, you can request that they send you a status anytime someone ships something to your address. They typically send you a notice when it is delivered as well. It is really nice when you aren't home because you can ask a neighbor to move it off your porch so it doesn't get stolen.


----------



## bndawgs

where do i go in UPS to set that up? is it under profile?


----------



## EarlS

Ken - I had a pop top can that popped when I sent out the mallets and beer last summer. From what I recall the recipient telling me, the baggie contained all of the liquid without over-pressuring and drenching things with beer.

Keeping that in mind, I decided to go with bottles this year. I still managed to find one beer that only came in a can. Fortunately, my recipient said they made it to him safely.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i love my little mallet Earl i am using it everytime i enter the shop Thanks again :<))))))))))))))


----------



## Lazyman

> where do i go in UPS to set that up? is it under profile?
> 
> - Steve


It has been a while since it did it but I think that once you create an account and sign on, it is under profile>preferences>UPS My Choice. I think that you first setup the address you want and then select the alerts you want. You may actually have to enroll in UPS My Choice first as well ? There are other options like alternate delivering locations and driver instructions I have never played with there as well.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken - I had a pop top can that popped when I sent out the mallets and beer last summer. From what I recall the recipient telling me, the baggie contained all of the liquid without over-pressuring and drenching things with beer.
> 
> Keeping that in mind, I decided to go with bottles this year. I still managed to find one beer that only came in a can. Fortunately, my recipient said they made it to him safely.
> 
> - EarlS


Well, that wasn't an official swap package so I'm still saying we have a perfect delivery record for swaps ;-) Besides, I tried to tell you that drinking 1/2 of it and putting scotch tape over the mouth wasn't going to work.


----------



## HokieKen

Bill, Rich, Grant…. y'all out there? Shipped yet? 
.
.
.
.
.
How 'bout now?
.
.
.
.
.
.
Did you ship yet?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
You're probably at the post office now…..


----------



## RichBolduc

Shipping out after work…. Going to ship UPS so he'll get it tomorrow or Wednesday.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

> I tried to tell you that drinking 1/2 of it and putting scotch tape over the mouth wasn t going to work.
> 
> - HokieKen


I used duct tape. Who woulda thought it wouldn't work??


----------



## bndawgs

You can mark me as both shipped and retired from wood working after this swap.


----------



## HokieKen

Must have been Bud Light Earl. Even duct tape can't stomach that taste for very long.


----------



## HokieKen

Steve got his "S", Mike and Rich have both confirmed that they will be shipping later today. That leaves Bill and Grant. Sound off ladies!


----------



## Keebler1

Steve you arent allowed to retire.


----------



## GrantA

I just grabbed a last minute addition for my box, glad I stopped by the store today - new one they just got  I'll ship this afternoon about 5:00 ;-p


----------



## bndawgs

> Steve you arent allowed to retire.
> 
> - Keebler1


edit: ha, maybe just retiring from deadlines. i should probably start on next year's swap item now. that is if i ever free up my lathe. i had a funny idea for an item and still want to see if I can make it work


----------



## HokieKen

Attaboy Grant )

Bill, don't be our Huckleberry!


----------



## bndawgs

Look at the burl on this piece. I might swing by after work to see if it's still there


----------



## RichBolduc

You should have stopped the second you saw it to grab it

Rich


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## bndawgs

That's from CL. I'm actually interested to see if anyone grabs just it or all of it.


----------



## Bluenote38

Yep and Nope I'm guessing tomorrow.


----------



## Bluenote38

Things are coming together so later today.


----------



## bndawgs

Yup, it was gone. Couple lousy pieces left.


----------



## bndawgs

Ahhh, it was posted 4 days ago


----------



## HokieKen

We trust you Bill. I don't think your recipient really cares if he gets anything or not anyway. I'm pretty sure he said he was only joining because he loves to give.

Isn't that what you said Grant?


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, if it's free on CL, you get it within an hour or it ain't worth a crap Steve. At least that's how it goes around here…


----------



## Keebler1

How hard is it to post things on craigslist? Never done it before


----------



## HokieKen

It's about as hard as posting on this thread Keebler ;-) It's really simple, the interface will walk you through title, text, photos and communication options and that's it. Even a caveman like me can do it.


----------



## RichBolduc

So easy a Hokie could do it.

Rich



> How hard is it to post things on craigslist? Never done it before
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## HokieKen

> So easy a Hokie could do it.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


You mean like sending people to the moon in the 60's?

That one's just fresh in my mind because he passed recently. I can give you a couple hundred other examples if you're bored too ;-) Yeah, we do more than play football ))


----------



## mikeacg

Give me a big S for $ - as in spent all my money on shipping 2 boxes! I thought the one box was a large flat rate box but NO - it was a large priority mail box so all my juggling items between the 2 boxes went for naught! Now I'm so broke I can't even afford to buy a beer… 
Wait a minute! I think there is some in my refrigerator crisper drawer that I hid so I wouldn't drink it before I mailed my swap item!! Life is good and refreshing…
I did remember to take pictures… ...but I did have to take some things back out of the boxes before I was done!


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha down Mike! That leaves you as all done, shipped AND received  So sit back and enjoy one of those crisper beers while the rest of us sweat ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

Shipped!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet! That's all of you now….now to wait for the pics. Maybe Thursday if there aren't snags in shipping!


----------



## HokieKen

Still need confirmation from Rich but everyone else has an S. Nice work fellas )


----------



## RichBolduc

Shipped. Expected delivery end of Wednesday.. 22lbs of Whiteclaw!!!!

Rich


----------



## anthm27

> I noticed how Lovie is in the background of the last picture. It takes a good woman to sit in the background and smile while you take pictures to show off your bench and your beer ;-)
> 
> I have to say, every picture of your space that I ve seen brings a Caribbean island to mind. The colors and the open "airiness" of it are not at all what I picture when I think of Hong Kong. Of course, I ve never been to Hong Kong so what do I know? ;-) Well done Gilligan!
> 
> - HokieKen


Morning, Late reply, I flaked out fast after dinner last night.
Yes, we live out a bit in Hong Kong, nothing is out really but we are 45 minutes drive out of town in what was an old Chinese fishing village. we got views of the mountains and the sea.
Thanks for the compliments on the Caribbean feel . Our house is nic named Mykonos Bay, (As in the Greek islands) we knocked all the walls out upstairs and put the kitchen in the middle of the room. 
Lovie is indeed a Trooper and is affectionately called Lovie by all my mates. Shes an Old school Philippine girl, well not so young now at 46 I think.

Kennny , I,ll take this opportunity to thank you for organizing the swap. I,ve never participated in anything like this before. It is indeed a changed world having cyber friends and all. Truly bizarre to think that I get out of bed each day switch on the computer to find out what you lot have been chatting and bantering about all night.
Anyways, As I,ve dome with some already on LJ,s I will set out and meet some of you in person. So, to you Kenny a big thank you.

Good Evening to all,
Regards
Anth (Gilligan is Fine)


----------



## GrantA




----------



## anthm27

> I noticed how Lovie is in the background of the last picture. It takes a good woman to sit in the background and smile while you take pictures to show off your bench and *your* beer ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> She s waiting for *her* beer which is sitting on the bench. *That* shows even more patience.
> 
> - Lazyman


Shes such a good Partner, Never stops smiling, never winges, realizes how good a life she has. 
would you believe she has never ever had an Alcoholic drink in her life. 
She knows how to pour though.

Kind Regards
Anth


----------



## bndawgs

I'd probably drink 22lbs of white claw


----------



## mikeacg

> Yeah, we do more than play football ))
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah, well don't quit your day job! (Go Tigers!)


----------



## HokieKen

Rich has shipped! Woo Hoo, we're batting 1000  Thanks boys. This is the first year I haven't been sweating on ship day )

Anthony, I'm really glad we could work it out for you to participate! You've been a great contributor in the thread and I enjoy having the viewpoint of an Aussie in Hong Kong! Maybe next year you can work it out so that Rob fella can play too. He watches from the sidelines every year but never throws in with us ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Yeah, we do more than play football ))
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Yeah, well don t quit your day job! (Go Tigers!)
> 
> - mikeacg


I didn't say we win… only that we play :-/


----------



## RichBolduc

Had this sitting at home waiting for me…

6×6x11 mallee burl… What to do with it….










Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, made a great score today. I was totally out of post office box doors. My favorite project to do. Except *one* made in the 1890's I was holding back. First, a friend dropped off *10* small doors with keys. All he wanted in return is for me to make two boxes for him. Then, a guy I had been in contact with is moving his junk shop and said he had *5* mid size doors. I drove there immediately. While there, my wife found *two* more which made *7*! A quick stop by the other junk shop just to check and the owner (who was out of doors) said "Jeff, I found three of the big ones for you and one for parts"! I now have 21 post office box doors to work with! 10 for free, seven for $5.00 each and three with one for parts for $25.00! Beat E Bay prices to bits. *I'm giving myself a "You Suck"! *


----------



## GrantA

Jeff I've never thought about this doors before, looks at your projects and saw the trucks and banks, pretty cool! What other boxes do you make with em? I might like one with # 110 or 821 (addresses) on it! Ok also 810, 727, 226 & 712(birthdays)


----------



## anthm27

> Rich has shipped! Woo Hoo, we're batting 1000  Thanks boys. This is the first year I haven't been sweating on ship day )
> 
> Anthony, I'm really glad we could work it out for you to participate! You've been a great contributor in the thread and I enjoy having the viewpoint of an Aussie in Hong Kong! Maybe next year you can work it out so that Rob fella can play too. He watches from the sidelines every year but never throws in with us ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Yer , good call, we,ll try get Rob on board for next year.

Posted my bench project today, Childish I know but I always love to get a daily top three . Lets see


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice score, Jeff! That'll keep you busy for a while,right?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff I ve never thought about this doors before, looks at your projects and saw the trucks and banks, pretty cool! What other boxes do you make with em? I might like one with # 110 or 821 (addresses) on it! Ok also 810, 727, 226 & 712(birthdays)
> 
> - GrantA


So far, Grant, that's all I've made with them. But with this batch I want to try some new stuff. Especially with the small doors. First, I want to make another truck, but make it like an old hot rod. Slanted roof and all. Also, where I make the log cabin bird houses, Use that log style and make one like a "pony express" post office. Then the big one, a steam engine train using the door on the back. I may get Tony's help on that one.

Numbers are pot luck but they can be changed.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Had this sitting at home waiting for me…
> 
> 6×6x11 mallee burl… What to do with it….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Send it to me Rich. That's what you do!!

Great score Jeff. I look for those damn doors at every antique shop I go to and still haven't found any. All because of your projects too.


----------



## mikeacg

Jeff,

I bought a door or two back when I was a kid (and that's all I could afford to spend,,, $5 was a bunch back then) when they moved the post office. I had forgotten all about them until I saw your posts! They are pretty amazing and the price was crazy!!!


----------



## anthm27

> Had this sitting at home waiting for me…
> 
> 6×6x11 mallee burl… What to do with it….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


It's actually hard to believe that that is wood. Amazing


----------



## GR8HUNTER

gratz on the doors Jeff

bout time you slackers get S's up there im getting very excited now for reveals :<)))))))))


----------



## bndawgs

I've been looking for doors around here off and on, but haven't found anything yet. Nice score.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm still watching quietly awaiting reveals. And announcement of the next swap theme.
Here's a teaser of the latest project, not exciting from a Woodworking perspective but perhaps from an engineering perspective. 
This one wont be posted. But maybe I can stick it here once its done and nobody will notice!


----------



## GrantA

Y'all be careful trying new beers, might discover you like something you turned your nose at before! 
Cheers!
Lots to do in the shop the rest of the week now!


----------



## Lazyman

Definitely post pictures of your finished project John. I just bought a CNC yesterday so I'm looking for ideas for things to make.

BTW, the Next Wave Automation website (Shark CNC machines) really sucks. Broken links, including some that pop up the danger this might be an unsafe link warning, out of date information, and a product registration process, which is required to use their software for more than 30 days, that doesn't work. I was able to manually jog the machine around. I have a feeling I'll be spending some significant time on the phone tomorrow, that is assuming there customer service is better than their website.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nathan, I was excited to see your CNC purchase. GL dealing with NWA, once you get it cranking there will be no stopping you! Software is the hard part.
Personally I use mine for work almost exclusively so I don't have many fun project ideas. But I'd be happy to help you get started, anytime. PM for my phone number.
How close are you to Longview? I'll be up that way in a few weeks…


----------



## duckmilk

> Had this sitting at home waiting for me…
> 
> 6×6x11 mallee burl… What to do with it….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


All I could see was a really great back scratcher Rich, sorry.

Great score Jeff!

Go ahead and post it John, I'm curious.



> Nathan, I was excited to see your CNC purchase. GL dealing with NWA, once you get it cranking there will be no stopping you! Software is the hard part.
> Personally I use mine for work almost exclusively so I don t have many fun project ideas. But I d be happy to help you get started, anytime. PM for my phone number.
> How close are you to Longview? I ll be up that way in a few weeks…
> 
> - JohnMcClure


 If you can't figure it out, you should jump on John's offer Nathan.

Glad everyone shipped on time. I'm relieved I got done to ship early, was worried for a while.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Had this sitting at home waiting for me…
> 
> 6×6x11 mallee burl… What to do with it….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Rich I'm sure you'll do that nice piece of burl justice. Guess it's a turners wood. Here's what mallee burl looks like after the layers are peeled away 

Oh hey dudes. Yeah I fell off of the planet, but found my way back. ;p


----------



## anthm27

> Wow, made a great score today. I was totally out of post office box doors. My favorite project to do. Except *one* made in the 1890 s I was holding back. First, a friend dropped off *10* small doors with keys. All he wanted in return is for me to make two boxes for him. Then, a guy I had been in contact with is moving his junk shop and said he had *5* mid size doors. I drove there immediately. While there, my wife found *two* more which made *7*! A quick stop by the other junk shop just to check and the owner (who was out of doors) said "Jeff, I found three of the big ones for you and one for parts"! I now have 21 post office box doors to work with! 10 for free, seven for $5.00 each and three with one for parts for $25.00! Beat E Bay prices to bits. *I m giving myself a "You Suck"! *
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Hi Jeff
I was a little lost on what the post office doors are all about. I pictured huge solid wooden doors off an old post office building.
I then researched your projects. Nice work with those old things.
Very nice
Regards
Anth


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Hi Jeff
> I was a little lost on what the post office doors are all about. I pictured huge solid wooden doors off an old post office building.
> I then researched your projects. Nice work with those old things.
> Very nice
> Regards
> Anth
> 
> - anthm27


Anth, here is a recent one. Old door with box elder.


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh hey dudes. Yeah I fell off of the planet, but found my way back. ;p
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Who the hell is that? ^

;-)) Good to see ya Bill. I'm afraid you missed this one though, we all shipped yesterday :-(



> I m still watching quietly awaiting reveals. And announcement of the next swap theme.
> Here s a teaser of the latest project, not exciting from a Woodworking perspective but perhaps from an engineering perspective.
> This one wont be posted. But maybe I can stick it here once its done and nobody will notice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Is that a clock John??

Is there somebody lined up to handle the next swap? We usually start one right after the beers are done…

Great score on the box doors Jeff. I know you'll put em to good use )

Never used Mallee burl Rich, you got a plan for it?


----------



## RichBolduc

I've used it for a mallet before. This stuff is rock hard like 2500 on the Janka scale. I've also done some hybrid bottle stoppers with it. Debating cutting it in to blanks for hybrids and maybe make some dragon eggs from it, but with a piece this size I'm also contemplating trying a vase or urn… but then I would need to get hollowing tools.

Rich



> Never used Mallee burl Rich, you got a plan for it?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

FWIW, I have the Sorby Hollow Master Rich. I don't do hollow vessels much at all but I bought it to do a vase for my wife last year and for my mug for the beer swap last year. I debated between the Sorby and a carbide one but went with the Sorby because the "finger" type cutter makes it really versatile because you can adjust which way it points. I also like that both of the inserts are HSS and sharpening is as simple as honing the flat tops on a diamond plate/waterstone/sandpaper.


----------



## HokieKen

Also, I want a dragon egg!!


----------



## Bluenote38

> Y all be careful trying new beers, might discover you like something you turned your nose at before!
> Cheers!
> Lots to do in the shop the rest of the week now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Ok … what is it?


----------



## HokieKen

It's estrogen Bill.


----------



## Bluenote38

ROFL!! That's better than what I was thinking. Looked like the Moose had kidney problems…


----------



## Bluenote38

I finally did find those .32 Colt Longs. Buffalo Arms restocked them. Custom so…$$ but no more than buying old shells online. And probably more reliable too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Is there somebody lined up to handle the next swap? We usually start one right after the beers are done…


Let me be the first to say "Not it!"

But no, nobody is lined up to run the next one. Yet.


----------



## HokieKen

It's been a few years since I've headed one up aside from the beer swaps so, I'll volunteer for one next year. I'm undecided on whether I have time to participate in the fall one this year or if I need to go ahead and get started on Christmas gifts now… It seems like each year my shop time takes about a 20% reduction over the previous year :-(

I won't mention any names (Bill and Rich) but we have a good core group of "swappers" who have participated in several. Most of that group has hosted at least one swap but there are still a few (Bill and Rich) who haven't had the pleasure of taking the reins yet. Any volunteers? (Bill or Rich?)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

do we have any ideas what it will be ? ? ? :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Watching for the reveal and the next swap, since I was too "chicken s***" to get in this one.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Anth, here is a recent one. Old door with box elder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


THAT WOOD IS AMAZING :<)))

Another ? for you guys whats your feeling on Buck Bros. planes ? ? ?


----------



## RichBolduc

I think a "team" swap would be interesting…. 2 people work on the project together and each adds their own flair to it and then their 2 made items go to another team.

IE. Someone makes a pair of mallet heads their partner makes the mallet handles or each team member makes a mallet head and sends it to the teammate to make a complimenting handle

Just an idea, but it would be more complicated than a regular swap.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

We've discussed a "challenge" swap before too but never done one. Something along the lines of "all you can use is a tubafor and a piece of T-track" and see what everyone can come up with.


----------



## Keebler1

Did I just read that Rich wanted to run the next swap


----------



## HokieKen

Yes Keebler. That's what he said.


----------



## Keebler1

What is usually the fall swap?


----------



## RichBolduc

I did not day that… hahahahaha

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> What is usually the fall swap?
> 
> - Keebler1


That's the swap we have in the fall.



> I did not day that… hahahahaha
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I know you didn't day that but I'm pretty sure you said it.


----------



## Lazyman

I kind of like the idea of a tuba4 challenge swap or something similar. I sort of did that on this one for my prototypes, except that I started with a 4×4 and resawed it. I don't think that I have purchased any wood for any of the swaps I have participated in. I typically have used salvaged wood or scraps for each of them.

Not sure that I will have time for the next swap though. I really have to get my shop in order so that I can move around in it after cramming a CNC in there. It was bad enough before but now I am having trouble getting to my beer fridge.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> What is usually the fall swap?


Generally it's up to the person running the swap, but we discuss that after someone has been roped in to running a swap.

Look through previous ones and see what we haven't done for a while. That's likely to be a top contender.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> What is usually the fall swap?
> 
> Generally it's up to the person running the swap, but we discuss that after someone has been roped in to running a swap.
> 
> Look through previous ones and see what we haven't done for a while. That's likely to be a top contender.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


box has been some time :<))


----------



## RichBolduc

I do remember Grant mentioning he wanted to run a swap because there was a particular item he wanted to make so he'd make the swap based around that… I can probably pull up the FB chat 

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I think the swap that's likely warming up for a repeat pretty soon is Screwdrivers. We did that in 2016 for the first and only time. It was a successful swap and is pretty accessible at all skill levels and provides lots of possibilities IMO. There was also a "shop art" swap that was pretty neat although I didn't participate in that one. Plane swap is another possibility.


----------



## HokieKen

Grant ran the last one (Barbecue) but if he really wants to go again, we'll let him


----------



## RichBolduc

Shop fixtures (Vises, jigs, sleds, etc) was the conversation we were having.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I think Shop Fixtures would be a fun swap


----------



## Keebler1

I was looking at yall mallet swap last year. If yall want to do another Ill try my hand at running one.


----------



## Keebler1

What would be considered a shop fixture item?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> box has been some time :<))


I did the last box swap. Hasn't been that long, has it? About a year?

We did planes fairly recently, too. Just after boxes, IIRC.

Screwdrivers would be good, but I'd rather not miss that one, and I'm not going to have a shop for a few months. And if I jump in on a swap instead of helping get settled in our new place… well, I'm not that stupid.


----------



## HokieKen

...


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Keebler! You're up if you're willing  We just did mallets last summer but there are so many possibilities that I would be up for doing them again if that's what you decide.

Shop fixtures could be clamps of any kind, vises, holdfasts, shooting boards, sharpening jigs etc. The list is really endless. It's totally up to the imagination. In my mind, anything you use in the process of making something that aids you in using tools is a shop fixture.


----------



## HokieKen

> box has been some time :<))
> 
> I did the last box swap. Hasn't been that long, has it? About a year?
> 
> *We did planes fairly recently, too*. Just after boxes, IIRC.
> 
> Screwdrivers would be good, but I'd rather not miss that one, and I'm not going to have a shop for a few months. And if I jump in on a swap instead of helping get settled in our new place… well, I'm not that stupid.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Did we? I don't think we did…


----------



## RichBolduc

sleds, vices, jigs, etc.

Rich



> What would be considered a shop fixture item?
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Haven't been in the last two swaps. I'm in Keebler, good for mallets or jigs. Have some ideas already.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, Keebler, I've ran two swaps so far, if you have any questions Kenny can help.


----------



## HokieKen

Who's Kenny?


----------



## bndawgs

Speaking of next swap, anyone have any good toy plans? I have a ton of small scraps i either need to throw in the fire pit or make toy parts out of.


----------



## RichBolduc

What I just head is Dave is an expert at these and can do them with his eyes closed…. And because he's slacked off the past 2 swaps, he would love to run this one.

Rich


----------



## GR8HUNTER

we just did screwdrivers beginning this year :<((


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Who s Kenny?
> 
> - HokieKen


The third but more dominant voice in your head.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> What I just head is Dave is an expert at these and can do them with his eyes closed…. And because he s slacked off the past 2 swaps, he would love to run this one.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I can say with loads of certainty that you'll be running one long before I take a third one.


----------



## bndawgs

I keep pulling up the tracking number to see where my package is. It left VA last night at 11pm.


----------



## HokieKen

> we just did screwdrivers beginning this year :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


No we didn't. We did a Surprise swap IIRC then barbecue. You and Dave P must be doing swaps on other forums too ;-)



> Who s Kenny?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> The third but more dominant voice in your head.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


No, that's Shaniqua


----------



## RichBolduc

If I'm running the next… I'm calling a whiskey swap so I'll finally have something to drink.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> No we didn't. We did a Surprise swap IIRC then barbecue. You and Dave P must be doing swaps on other forums too ;-)


Spring 2018 box swap was mine. Planes was just after me, I think. Or just after last summer's beer.

Oops. What I thought was planes was the surprise swap it just had a lot of planes in it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I thought Shaniqua was just a nickname for your large ass.

My bad, sorry Shaniqua.

I think you're off the hook on this one Rich. Sounds like Keebler is manning up for this one. We won't forget about you though.

Ok Keebler. You should work on getting a thread together for the next swap. Figure out dates, etc. Shaniqua seems up to speed on swap dates etc so maybe he/she can help out.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok yall next swap will be a mallet swap will have post up in the next couple of days


----------



## RichBolduc

Are we still going to be allowed to send Captain Squirrel Pants random squirrel related things?

Rich



> Ok yall next swap will be a mallet swap will have post up in the next couple of days
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## Keebler1

Always allowed to do that Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What you, Kenny, and squirrels do is really none of our business Rich.


----------



## HokieKen

Captain Squirrel Pants… I like it.

Shaniqua, you're out! Captain Squirrel Pants is in.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I was thinking the other day, Knife swap has not come up lately. I ran it back in 2017? Big turn out!


----------



## JohnMcClure

I have a few plane ideas I'd like to try out. Would love a plane swap or generic tool swap.
Tony, have you gotten any use out of yours from last year? I never built mine - the wood is still under the bench, the blade is still in Hock's warehouse! Needed it quite a few times though.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not sure if I'd do planes or not. The honest truth is, no matter how awesome wooden planes look, I just don't like using them. From my perspective, Leonard Bailey pretty much hit the nail on the head a century-and-a-half ago. And Lie Neilsen and Veritas have picked up the torch and fixed the things he missed. I do have a fondness for infills though. The wood makes 'em sexy but they still have the metal for the brawn.

Knives is a winner Jeff. Lots of good stuff came out of that swap too  Like I said, I'll run one next year. Maybe I'll post a survey and see if people prefer knives or screwdrivers. I like both )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Slow your roll chica! Or Mister "I have a squirrel in my pants", let Keebler roll on for now. You can handle the one after Rich.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Slow your roll chica! Or Mister "I have a squirrel in my pants", let Keebler roll on for now. You can handle the one after Rich.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


...Captain, It's Captain Squirrel Pants ;-)


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## DavePolaschek

> Captain, It's Captain Squirrel Pants ;-)


Corporal Chipmunk Trousers?


----------



## HokieKen

Here's something funny for all the nerds.


----------



## mikeacg

I see what you did there Dave P.! Apparently you prefer striped pants…
All I could think of with Dave K's remark was that old Ray Steven's tune about a squirrel running up someone's leg in the First Self-Righteous Church… "The Mississippi Squirrel Revival" (worth checking out on YouTube…)
Can I get an Amen?


----------



## HokieKen

It was a fight for survival that broke out in revival Mike. Folks were jumping pews and shouting hallelujah!

My dad had a Ray Stevens record (yes record) when I was a kid. I loved that album. The Haircut Song was another of my favorites. And of course, The Streak ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

And "Ahab the Arab" (which would now be considered RACIST I'm guessing)...


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, the Pirate Song probably isn't PC either…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> we just did screwdrivers beginning this year :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> No we didn t. We did a Surprise swap IIRC then barbecue. You and Dave P must be doing swaps on other forums too ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen





> No we didn t. We did a Surprise swap IIRC then barbecue. You and Dave P must be doing swaps on other forums too ;-)
> 
> Spring 2018 box swap was mine. Planes was just after me, I think. Or just after last summer's beer.
> 
> Oops. What I thought was planes was the surprise swap it just had a lot of planes in it.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


and what I thought was a screwdriver swap was indeed a surprise :<(((


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's why the surprise swap is the best imo.


----------



## HokieKen

When your opinion is relevant, I'll give it to you.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Let me try that again.

That's why surprise swaps are best.

Period.


----------



## Keebler1

New swap is posted. Sorry went with a mallet swap. Have never made a mallet and thought that would be fun. Hope yall join and have fun.

2019malletswap


----------



## HokieKen

Never say sorry Keebler. They'll eat you alive.

So I'm waiting for a table at a restaurant. I'm outside. I hear the old lady on the bench fart.









I swear from 20 ft away OUTDOORS, I'm choking on that thing. Woman could knock a buzzard off a body wagon!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's a tiny restaurant. You'll be in there eating with her and smelling that until Thursday.


----------



## Keebler1

What am I doing wrong in my mallet swap post? Some of the formatting is good but can't figure out the rest. Tried reading the guide and didn't work.


----------



## duckmilk

I don't see what you are talking about with the formatting.

"Use #2019malletswap for your project post so we can find it."

One thing though is, what is the pound sign for? Maybe you should just have everyone tag their projects with the title, *Mallet Swap 2019*.


----------



## Keebler1

The way i have the dates set up each is a separate line and same with participants but its putting them as 1 line in the post


----------



## Keebler1

Just got my tablet up and its showing correctly


----------



## Keebler1

Duck heres what my phone shows


----------



## JohnMcClure

> - JohnMcClure
> 
> Is that a clock John??
> 
> - HokieKen


Not a clock, but it definitely involves rotation!
Its the second of two identical units, the first of which I made at the beginning of summer, and looks like this:


























It's a piece of autonomous test equipment. Rotates a device around two axes for calibration. Not a suitable LJs project but thought it would be fun to show you. Just painted plywood and a bunch of electronics, motors, and drivetrain stuff.
Funny thing is, people thought it was some sort of "space age composite material" when they saw it.


----------



## HokieKen

That was going to be my second guess John.


----------



## anthm27

> Hi Jeff
> I was a little lost on what the post office doors are all about. I pictured huge solid wooden doors off an old post office building.
> I then researched your projects. Nice work with those old things.
> Very nice
> Regards
> Anth
> 
> - anthm27
> 
> Anth, here is a recent one. Old door with box elder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


That's Supurb work that Jeff, very very nice


----------



## anthm27

> Never say sorry Keebler. They'll eat you alive.
> 
> So I'm waiting for a table at a restaurant. I'm outside. I hear the old lady on the bench fart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear from 20 ft away OUTDOORS, I'm choking on that thing. Woman could knock a buzzard off a body wagon!
> 
> - HokieKen


ROTFL That's beyond hilarious. ' Old Duck must have been uncomfortable ' so so funny


----------



## anthm27

Bought these on arrival into LA last night.
I think they have been mentioned on this forum.
They sure look good.


----------



## Bluenote38

Well my recipient should be receiving a UPS delivery this afternoon!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Never say sorry Keebler. They'll eat you alive.
> 
> So I'm waiting for a table at a restaurant. I'm outside. I hear the old lady on the bench fart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear from 20 ft away OUTDOORS, I'm choking on that thing. Woman could knock a buzzard off a body wagon!
> 
> - HokieKen


If I hear something like that in public, I view it as a challenge, almost like a dance fight!


----------



## HokieKen

Anthony - that is a pretty good beer. I prefer their Torpedo IPA personally. And Nathan really loves their Helles in the Tropics. I think he said that's his favorite beer ever.


----------



## HokieKen

> Well my recipient should be receiving a UPS delivery this afternoon!!
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Today and tomorrow should make for some very tired delivery people and some very happy swappers ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Yeti, I LOLed. Then I had a vision of me and the old lady having a combination fart/dance off in front of Cheddars and couldn't stop giggling ))


----------



## EarlS

While you ladies were chatting (118 new posts) I managed to score a DELTA 37-275X X5 Professional 6-Inch 1-HP Jointer off CL for $400. Never been used, the cosmoline is still on the bed and fence faces. Guy bought it and never got around to using it. He said he has a floor drill press and maybe "a few other pieces of equipment" that he is going to sell. Looks like I may well be visiting him again.

Jeff - You suck!!! BTW - that box is KILLER!!

Fall Swap - TBD - depends on how quickly I can get into the shop and get things set up. Of course, the other problem with mallets is that they are like Oreo Cookies, I can't make just one. I'm on the 13-step rehab for my mallet making obsession.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Of course, the other problem with mallets is that they are like Oreo Cookies, I can't make just one.


Just like cookies, Earl, make one *Really Big* one instead of a bunch of little ones. That'll show us!


----------



## RichBolduc

The problem with that though Dave is that Earl will go over board like last time and we'll all want them so he'll batch out a bunch.

Rich


----------



## anthm27

> Yeti, I LOLed. Then I had a vision of me and the old lady having a combination fart/dance off in front of Cheddars and couldn't stop giggling ))
> 
> - HokieKen


I wonder if the old duck put any pressure behind it or whether it was just a free type delivery.
Hilarious


----------



## anthm27

> The problem with that though Dave is that Earl will go over board like last time and we ll all want them so he ll batch out a bunch.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


As reveal day approaches I can tell you, if you lot think your gonna get Earl as a swap recieve partner, think again.


----------



## Keebler1

Yall I dont know what time Ill be home Friday to post reveal pics. Last week it was 8:30pm before i made it home


----------



## HokieKen

I'm counting on you sitting it out Earl. You made me look like way too much of a slacker last year. I like to be a slacker but I don't like for it to be pointed out to others. So if Earl joins Keebler, take me off the list. ;-)

In all seriousness, I hope Earl can join along with lots of other people. Mallets/hammers are such a versatile theme and even with all the people in last year's, we didn't really have any duplicates and had OODLES of unique tools and outside-the-box thinking


----------



## anthm27

Yer, I built a mallet when I was an apprentice about 30 plus years ago. Honestly I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## mikeacg

2030? You can time travel Keebler?

Anthony,
After the last mallet swap Earl asked if we wanted one of his dice mallets and he ended up sending a mallet and 2 big beers to a bunch of us!









The man is legendary around here!

Not sure I can top my last mallet… but I'll try!!!


----------



## anthm27

He's becoming a legend in Hong Kong also. I've got his reveal plug already typed up. 
By the way, it's friday in Hong Kong before it's friday in the US , standby for 1st reveal

*Edit*, oh Mike , the hearse is in the pic. 
Love it


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> As reveal day approaches I can tell you, if you lot think your gonna get Earl as a swap receive partner, think again.
> 
> - anthm27


All will be made known soon Anthony ;-)

Speaking of which… Everyone who hasn't received yet is slated to receive today or tomorrow. So, sound off when you get yours so I can put a "R" up there^ for you. That also means there won't be any issues with proceeding with reveals as scheduled on Friday  So, make sure when you open your package that you go ahead and snap a few pics of the gift as well of the beers (YES we do want to see the beers too!) and have those ready to go on Friday  You can post your reveal pics beginning at 12:00am EST on Friday.

Duck - I know you'll be travelling on Friday and that you've already received your package so go ahead and show us what you got Thursday night before you hit the road!


----------



## HokieKen

> He's becoming a legend in Hong Kong also. I've got his reveal plug already typed up.
> By the way, *it's friday in Hong Kong before it's friday in the US* , standby for 1st reveal
> 
> Edit, oh mike the hearse is in the he pick.
> Love it
> 
> - anthm27


No cheating Anthony! See my previous post, Eastern Standard Time ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Forget that Anthony. If you cheat what's going to happen? He kicks you out of the swap??

Do it do it!


----------



## anthm27

I just saw that time zone input. Hilarious. I'll be on the send button


----------



## bndawgs

My item was in IL last I checked. Wonder where it's going?


----------



## anthm27

> Forget that Anthony. If you cheat what's going to happen? He kicks you out of the swap??
> 
> Do it do it!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


i
It's been so difficult for me to behave up until now. Best i don't step out of line now.


----------



## bndawgs

Don't forget to root for the Virginia team tonight in the little league world series game against Hawaii. Winner goes to the US finals. They're from my town. If they win, I'm going to go to the game on Sat


----------



## Bluenote38

> I just saw that time zone input. Hilarious. I ll be on the send button
> 
> - anthm27


 I'm with Dave on this one - Sun's out Guns out - give it a shot. Dawn in Hong Kong!!


----------



## RichBolduc

Everyone seems to be his recipient.. lol He wasn't even in the beer swap and sent a bunch of us beer and dice hammers of various materials.

Rich



> The problem with that though Dave is that Earl will go over board like last time and we ll all want them so he ll batch out a bunch.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> As reveal day approaches I can tell you, if you lot think your gonna get Earl as a swap recieve partner, think again.
> 
> - anthm27


----------



## HokieKen

My package has made it to its new hometown and is on schedule for delivery today 



> Forget that Anthony. If you cheat what's going to happen? He kicks you out of the swap??
> 
> Do it do it!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> i
> It s been so difficult for me to behave up until now. Best i don t step out of line now.
> 
> - anthm27


Don't listen to Dave Anthony. Nothing good can come of it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Forget that Anthony. If you cheat what's going to happen? He kicks you out of the swap??
> 
> Do it do it!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> i
> It s been so difficult for me to behave up until now. Best i don t step out of line now.
> 
> - anthm27


NO BALLS LOL :<)))))


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody who gets out of line will be MY recipient next year. A six pack of Beast and coaster with a round bottom will teach you!


----------



## bndawgs

Which beast? Blue or red?


----------



## anthm27

This ******************** is hilarious.
I'm going to bed. 
Good night John Boy


----------



## bndawgs

Can't believe you aren't posting. Don't be scared of Kenny. He's like 8200 miles away.


----------



## anthm27

I didn't see EST on the reveal rules here when i. Signed up. If i did i would have thought twice about participating in this whole thing


----------



## HokieKen

He's not 36 hours ahead Steve, only 12 ;-) And, according to his post last night, he's in LA right now anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

> I didn t see EST on the reveal rules here when i. Signed up. If i did i would have thought twice about participating this whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - anthm27


You're absolutely right Anthony. Post according to your own time zone. We'll start the reveals at noon on Friday. ;-)


----------



## anthm27

Bloody funny, anyways, yes I'm going to bed and the sun is coming up in LA.


----------



## Bluenote38

Well some lucky fool is getting beer in another hour or two. It's out for delivery…


----------



## EarlS

Maybe Anthony has a Delorean with a flux capacitor and he's going "Back to The Future"?



















I'm just hoping my swap item doesn't wind up getting rerouted to the local Kwikstop because I'm not at home and UPS or USPS doesn't want to leave it outside the door.


----------



## HokieKen

Dammit Earl! I told you not to get in the car unless I'm home!


----------



## HokieKen

Hey Earl, you might have LJ buddy up there today:


> Move in day at Iowa State. Three moms, four room mates and two friends. Took five minutes to assemble a IKEA chair. I'm staying out of the way. I'll check back after my nap.
> 
> - 489tad


(From the State of the Shop Address thread)


----------



## HokieKen

My victim's package is out for delivery as of 10:30 this morning.


----------



## EarlS

> Hey Earl, you might have LJ buddy up there today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move in day at Iowa State. Three moms, four room mates and two friends. Took five minutes to assemble a IKEA chair. I'm staying out of the way. I'll check back after my nap.
> 
> - 489tad
> 
> (From the State of the Shop Address thread)
> 
> - HokieKen


They must be living in the high rent district. The residence hall we were moving into was built in 1927. The room came complete with an original steam radiator and what looks like painted concrete floors. The solid oak door is probably older than I am.


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe your daughter will find a nice guy that you and your wife approve of while she's there Earl.


----------



## Lazyman

Dang it. Just got notice from my doorbell of motion at my front porch and I'm
Not ther to get it.


----------



## HokieKen

The race is on! Keebler, Duck and Gary…. G O! Who can get to Nathan's package first??


----------



## EarlS

> Maybe your daughter will find a nice guy that you and your wife approve of while she s there Earl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny - More pictures from your misspent youth? Don't tell me, let me guess…. your Senior Picture??


----------



## HokieKen

Pfffffft. I never wore glasses.


----------



## Lazyman

> The race is on! Keebler, Duck and Gary…. G O! Who can get to Nathan s package first??
> 
> - HokieKen


Too late! Mark me officially received. I feel like a slacker. Quite a selection of beers and a couple nice items thrown in as well, though I'm going to need an explanation of the metal one. It's cool but not sure what it is exactly. Starting to wonder if it's a puzzle or a maybe a psych. On reveal day, I might have to just throw it out there and see what people guess. 
How about a teaser


----------



## HokieKen

I wouldn't…errrr… I mean your sender wouldn't want to spoil anything before reveal day here. But check your e-mail.

;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Excellent teaser Nathan ;-) And I've removed the .5 from your R.


----------



## Lazyman

Hah. I figured out what it is right before I realized there was a second page to the note in the box that actually explained it. Really cool!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well I just got notified FedEx dropped a package at my door. So maybe One of you schmucks sent me something anyway. Which you all should have.


----------



## EarlS

> Pfffffft. I never wore glasses.
> 
> - HokieKen


Admit it, glasses were just part of the superhero disguise. Either that or you did start to go blind…...

I wonder if there is a box waiting for me at the apartment?


> ?


? I just hope all the Texas folks living at the apartment complex don't get to it before me. You know how Texans love their beer.


----------



## Lazyman

> Well I just got notified FedEx dropped a package at my door. So maybe One of you schmucks sent me something anyway. Which you all should have.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


That's kind of funny. I got a notice yesterday that a FEDEX shipment is on its way to me too. I don't think I have ordered anything or even have any backorders pending. Tracking on mine said it originated in NJ.


----------



## bndawgs

i'm tempted to pick up these craftsman screwdrivers to use for the bits and make some handles on the lathe. $12 for some nice tips seems like a good deal


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Well I just got notified FedEx dropped a package at my door. So maybe One of you schmucks sent me something anyway. Which you all should have.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> That s kind of funny. I got a notice yesterday that a FEDEX shipment is on its way to me too. I don t think I have ordered anything or even have any backorders pending. Tracking on mine said it originated in NJ.
> 
> - Lazyman


This package came from Illinois. I dont think there's beer in. Won't be home for another four hours though.

I know what's in the package. I'm just messing with you guys.


----------



## HokieKen

It ain't from me Dave but if you're feeling left out and want to swap whatever's in that package for a sixer, I'm game ;-)

Those screwdrivers do look nice Steve. They would look really nice with better handles


----------



## GrantA

I'm really digging these pink beers, yall will have to wait on my recipient to learn what exactly they are. That's right I sent a couple to 









Oh and mark me with an R, I hope it's just sitting in a puddle and not leaking, I'm about to find out!


----------



## duckmilk

Just checked, the packages I sent are scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

My package is sitting on my porch all alone :-(


----------



## bndawgs

I keep thinking today is Thursday. My package won't get there till Friday.


----------



## robscastle

Hey My sister has a Delorean!










Thats my No1 Sons boy Rocky, I make lots of wood stuff for him.

One day he was talking about Back to the future and I said do you want to see a car?
Well no prizes for his look and his reply when we went visit!










I went for a short drive in it ..its still a real head turner and crowd puller when you stop even today.


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Rob! Have you pulled the door panels to see if there's anything inside though? ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a neighbor three streets over who has three. They all have back to the future themed license plates. I can't remember them all but one is 'biffco'.


----------



## HokieKen

When I was in high school, I knew this old dude who had a Delorean. He was kind of an eccentric fellow with wild white hair and didn't really have any family or friends other than me. I used to go out to his place in the afternoons just to hang out with him and see what he was working on out in his barn. His name was Mr. Brown but I just called him Doc. He was always inventing all kinds of off-the-wall stuff. He inadvertently made my mom try to make out with me once. He also nearly got me killed several times. Luckily I always had a skateboard with me so getting away from anyone was pretty easy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> When I was in high school, I knew this old dude who had a Delorean. He was kind of an eccentric fellow with wild white hair and didn t really have any family or friends other than me. I used to go out to his place in the afternoons just to hang out with him and see what he was working on out in his barn. His name was Mr. Brown but I just called him Doc. He was always inventing all kinds of off-the-wall stuff. He inadvertently made my mom try to make out with me once. He also nearly got me killed several times. Luckily I always had a skateboard with me so getting away from anyone was pretty easy.
> 
> - HokieKen


That's a huge story you made up there buddy all to justify making out with your mom.


----------



## bndawgs

> When I was in high school, I knew this old dude who had a Delorean. He was kind of an eccentric fellow with wild white hair and didn t really have any family or friends other than me. I used to go out to his place in the afternoons just to hang out with him and see what he was working on out in his barn. His name was Mr. Brown but I just called him Doc. He was always inventing all kinds of off-the-wall stuff. He inadvertently made my mom try to make out with me once. He also nearly got me killed several times. Luckily I always had a skateboard with me so getting away from anyone was pretty easy.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> That's a huge story you made up there buddy all to justify making out with your mom.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Lol

Dave 1
Marty 0


----------



## bigblockyeti

I used to think those cars were bad azz until I started getting MotorTrend ~94' and was able to see the performance numbers. Mid-late 70's Corvettes used to look cool too but the EPA had neutered them down to about the power my riding mower has now.


----------



## MSquared

I knew a guy who had one. As far as performance goes, pretty tame. Looks? Very cool. An interesting concept. As far as historic and memorabilia value is concerned, very big. I wouldn't mind in the least owning one. One major drawback was their constantly sucking up the white lines on the road!


----------



## EarlS

> My package is sitting on my porch all alone :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm sure someone will come along and take it home with them so it isn't lonely.

Dave - keep in mind that Kenny is his own grandpa. His family tree is a wreath.

Kenny - put me down with an "R" for Beer Received!! It is cooling off currently but there might still be time for a taste test later tonight.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just cruise out here Earl. You'll down a cold beer in about 15 seconds.


----------



## anthm27

Morning all, 
I had a lovely sleep here in downtown LA , fortunately the smell of human urine and marijuana from the street down below didn't make it into my room. didn't see much of the day though.
Good to hear the packages are arriving , this thing is reaching fever pitch.
Best I go down to Target to pick up Lovie grocery list so we are set in HK for reveal weekend.
Cheers
Anthony


----------



## duckmilk

You fly to LA to buy groceries?


----------



## anthm27

> You fly to LA to buy groceries?
> 
> - duckmilk


It's a long story Duck, but the short answer is actually yes,
I sleep before I shop though.
Regards Anth


----------



## Keebler1

And i thought my wife spent a lot on groceries


----------



## anthm27

> And i thought my wife spent a lot on groceries
> 
> - Keebler1


Brilliant, gold


----------



## anthm27

By the way, groceries are obviously terrible in Hong Kong .


----------



## MSquared

... and weird!


----------



## duckmilk

> I sleep before I shop though.
> Regards Anth
> 
> - anthm27


I eat before I shop, saves money that way.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, Earl got his "R". That leaves 4 of you to get yours tomorrow.

Which is really irrelevant 'cause I won the best package (received) this year. )

Now I gotta test the beers )))


----------



## RichBolduc

I all the way let myself down with what I sent out. Had several catastrophic failures in the finishing stage… So I made up for it with extra White Claw.

Rich


----------



## mikeacg

I believe you are mistaken Captain Squirrel Pants! I am pretty sure that I got the best package this swap… I can't wait for the reveal…


----------



## HokieKen

Damn. Swap beers aren't cold enough to sample tonight :-( Tomorrow is another day ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Did I send my package to one of you guys?


----------



## EarlS

> Alright, Earl got his "R". That leaves 4 of you to get yours tomorrow.
> 
> Which is really irrelevant 'cause I won the best package (received) this year. )
> 
> Now I gotta test the beers )))
> 
> - HokieKen


Just one of the benefits of being the swap coordinator.


----------



## EarlS

> Damn. Swap beers aren't cold enough to sample tonight :-( Tomorrow is another day ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm in the same boat….a watched beer never cools.


----------



## DavePolaschek

If your sender had *really* cared, the beer would've arrived cold.


----------



## HokieKen

I have people trained well  I walked into work and had 3 voicemails. All three were women on the other end of the building telling me a big limb had broken and fallen off a Pecan tree and they had told the buildings/grounds guys not to do anything with it until they asked me ) Unfortunately it's all twisted and is only about 8" in diameter at the largest point so I'm not gonna mess with it. I did tell all 3 ladies that there would be a bowl or spoon headed their way when the Pecan (from the same tree) I have on my patio is dry enough as appreciation for their vigilance )


----------



## bndawgs

Haha, nice.

You could still use that limb for smoking.


----------



## GrantA

That's impressive Kenny! You better take care of them for sure

One of you dudes has a fedex package out for delivery today!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You could rough turn some small bowls out of that pecan and set them aside to dry for a couple months and then finish them off. Twisted wood is usually figured wood.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Grant, that was yesterday I had FedEx. Doesn't show anything for today.


----------



## HokieKen

We have 4 packages still to be received. I know Steve said his won't be delivered until tomorrow. As far as I know, the other 3 are slated for delivery today. If your package has not been delivered yet and isn't scheduled to be delivered today, please let me know so I can give your recipient a heads-up. I know there's a bunch of naked dudes by the mailbox waiting on the mail/UPS/Fedex dude. I'm just glad it's not me this time )


----------



## HokieKen

> You could rough turn some small bowls out of that pecan and set them aside to dry for a couple months and then finish them off. Twisted wood is usually figured wood.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Unfortunately, the biggest part tapers down pretty quick. The whole branch may yield two really small bowls. Maybe not even that since it split when it broke. At best there could be some spoon blanks and/or knife scales. Maybe some hammer handles but I don't really trust gnarly branch wood for tool handles usually.


----------



## mikeacg

I should point out for those of you who are waiting until the reveal to taste of your bounty, empty cans photograph just as well as full ones! (I ain't waiting! Sorry!!!)


----------



## HokieKen

I ain't waiting either Mike! Full cans photograph well prior to being emptied too! I made sure I had plenty of pictures of them as soon as I opened my package in case I forget as I pick them off one at a time ;-)

I have been running around like a mad man all week. Between hospital visits, family coming in from out of town and a pretty full week at work, last night was the only night I've been home before 10:00 I think. And that was just me dropping by for about 30 minutes because my swap package was waiting for me ;-) And the weekend is shaping up about the same. But, my lovely wife knows I don't do so well with so many people for such an extended period of time. So it looks like I'm going to be off the hook tonight and will be home alone ) Bye-bye beers!!


----------



## HokieKen

Oh yeah, the man cave is getting an upgrade )


----------



## bndawgs

No stirrups? count me out


----------



## HokieKen

But it has a head restraint!


----------



## mikeacg

Very cool Kenny! I'll bet you can fix it too!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - Are you trading the old one in or expanding your seating availability?

Has anyone used the Rustoleum floor coating in their shop? I'm considering applying some kind of sealer/coating rather than having bare concrete that sweats and gets slick as a result.

The Ameristar Mini-split is installed in the shop which should minimize temperature and moisture fluctuations that contribute to the floor sweating. I don't recall the specifics of the system so I will have to check tonight.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Has anyone used the Rustoleum floor coating in their shop? I'm considering applying some kind of sealer/coating rather than having bare concrete that sweats and gets slick as a result.


I had a polyurea coating (with plastic chips for traction) put in my garage/shop. 7 years of pretty hard abuse and it's still holding up pretty well. You can see where I park, and there's a worn spot in front of where the workbench used to be, but I highly recommend something of the sort. Ran about $1000 per "stall" (my 2.5 car garage cost $2400).


----------



## GrantA

Earl if it's conditioned it shouldn't sweat. Just a fan running constantly should keep it from sweating


----------



## HokieKen

Is your shop attached Earl? Mine is insulated and attached but not conditioned and I have never had any issue at all with the floor sweating. Well occasionally in one spot. But that's where I pee so it doesn't really count.


----------



## bndawgs

I did the rustoleum kit from home depot. It was easy enough to apply. But if I had to do it over again, I'd be tempted to go with plastic tiles like racedeck. Walking on concrete all day is pretty tough on my feet and back


----------



## Lazyman

I wish I had put an epoxy coating on my garage floor before I filled it up with stuff but mostly because I like the way it looks and how easy it is to clean. I don't have a problem with moisture but I think that the best thing would be something that insulates instead of just a coating. Unless you live in a swamp or something, I would assume that the problem is high humidity and a cooler slab (?) and a coating might sweat as well. Wood or laminate flooring, plywood or some sort of garage floor tiles with a moisture barrier underneath would be what I would look into, unless of course you still park your cars in there. I've seen a couple people in LJ forums recommend the thick horse stall mats.

BTW, the package I shipped is out for delivery. I just looked at the shipping history and it shows that it spent about 6 hours in Roanoke, VA. Kenny! What did you do?


----------



## Lazyman

> Oh yeah, the man cave is getting an upgrade )
> 
> - HokieKen


Good thing my wife didn't see that. She would have me go get it so she could try to sell it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've been working a bunch with the premium vinyl planks as I remodel my house and I like the stuff.

It has a thick layer of foam padding on the bottom, waterproof, and looks nice with textured faces and a small bevel on the edges.

I have the metal working stuff up in a different spot than the Woodworking stuff so someday if I find enough on clearance somewhere I'll probably grab some of that for the woodworking section of the shop. The padding that's below it feels nice compared to the hard floor that was in the house.

It's not as bullet proof as the epoxy options but it's probably cheaper and looks nicer.


----------



## HokieKen

I used that stuff^ in my office which is in my basement too. It is super nice stuff and looks nice too. Best part is you can lay it (T&G installation) directly on concrete with no moisture barrier and it can go on uneven floors too.

Steve got his R. Three to go!


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh yeah, the man cave is getting an upgrade )
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Good thing my wife didn t see that. She would have me go get it so she could try to sell it.
> 
> - Lazyman


I can go get it and store it for you if you want it Nathan. Be a good opportunity for you to come buy me beers and steak.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny, some of the vinyl planks require a moisture barrier. You have to look at the manufacturers papers to see if they do or not. I made sure the one I bought didn't need it.

Just in case anyone out there started thinking about grabbing some I wanted to be sure it was mentioned.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh. I thought that was the main reason for using vinyl instead of wood… Nevermind about not needing a vapor barrier ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

REC'D - Beer in the Fridge glasses in the freezer. Just waiting until they chill! Maybe by the fire tonight?


----------



## RichBolduc

Received with 1 casualty. ;D


----------



## Keebler1

Where is it cold enough to have a fire


----------



## Bluenote38

Lol…. Getting into the low 60's - high 50's here in Detroit the next couple of nights. Lake weather.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Lol…. Getting into the low 60 s - high 50 s here in Detroit the next couple of nights. Lake weather.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Bill, I was in Detroit a year ago. Have kin there in Redford. Went to the Peddlers market. Had a blast.


----------



## HokieKen

Too bad about the casualty Rich :-(

All are received with the exception of Keebler and he won't be home until tomorrow evening to open his package. So, y'all know what that means…. tomorrow is reveal day! )) So in 4 hours and 46 minutes, y'all post 'em up. Duck has a pass to post early before he leaves on a trip ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> Has anyone used the Rustoleum floor coating in their shop? I m considering applying some kind of sealer/coating rather than having bare concrete that sweats and gets slick as a result.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, the concrete floors in both the big shop and horse barn sweated profusely. The floors where I built my wood shop and my wife's office were coated with Thompson's water seal. Problem solved. I then put a wood floor down over treated wood stringers in my wood shop.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm sampling my first swap beer  My sidekick had to block the can so I don't reveal too much.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Lol…. Getting into the low 60 s - high 50 s here in Detroit the next couple of nights. Lake weather.
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> Bill, I was in Detroit a year ago. Have kin there in Redford. Went to the Peddlers market. Had a blast.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I'm 35 miles due North of Redford Almost straight up the road. If you make it to Detroit and have the time, let me know.

My Dad's folks are immigrants from Eastern Europe and my Mom's side hails from Easter Kentucky. We're scattered across the US now but my sister was in Plano for 2-3 years. Brother is in Atlanta w ways North of Grant. Lots of relatives out in AZ scattered from Tuscon to Flagstaff.


----------



## HokieKen

Ya know, I love sitting outside on a cool summer evening after a big rainstorm and having a cold beer.

But I swear, loud-ass kids and barking dogs could ruin sex.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff, you were a VA correctional officer, refresh my memory. Am I allowed to shoot either one of those things? Not kill. Just shoot. At least with the kids.


----------



## duckmilk

Let us know how that goes Kenny, enquiring minds want to know


----------



## HokieKen

Well apparently sunbathing nude on the neighbors' porch, when there's no sun, will prompt them to call their little bastards inside. For some reason the wife keeps following me though…

Now I'm gonna walk back where the dog lives and see if it likes chocolate. I might not even have to waste a bullet 

Numero dos…









Seeing as how I'm a little agitated, I think I better cut it off after this one ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

That beer^ didn't have much of a head, but it has decent boobs….


----------



## bndawgs

Damn, now I feel like a schmuck for holding everything up. Hope the ups driver isn't lost.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, you were a VA correctional officer, refresh my memory. Am I allowed to shoot either one of those things? Not kill. Just shoot. At least with the kids.
> 
> - HokieKen


No can do buddy. Either one will get you in a world of hurt! Maybe the squirrel is the answer.


----------



## Lazyman

Here we go…As if you didn't already know, Kenny sent me a bunch of stuff..

First the beers. Unfortunately, I have not had a chance to start sampling yet but I'll start tomorrow. I can tell it's going to be great. When I realized Kenny was sending me beer I knew it would be a good lot. 








Some interesting labels here so they deserve a closer look


















I'm either going to have to skip a meal or invite a friend over for the giant Hopkeeper. Since it is a double IPA it will probably knock me on my ass. What can I say. I'm a light weight when it comes to drinking beer.

With all the beer was this great set of coasters. The stand is spalted maple and coasters are oak and walnut. Really nicely done. 


















And what's that metal thing next to it you ask? Took me a little while to figure it out myself. Well duh. It's a barbell so you can work out while you are drinking beer.







!

Oh yeah and it will open a beer bottle too.










Cool walnut inlay and Kenny's logo etched into the end


















There was one more item but I will wait to show it when I sample some beer tomorrow

Thanks Kenny.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wooo whooo!!!!!!!

Time for some cool stuff!!!

Awesome package Nathan. Can't ask for a better swap than that. Bottle opener is bad ass. Coasters are awesome too, especially with the little cradle.

Great job kenny!!!

Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## duckmilk

Nathan you weren't supposed to be up this late. OK, so I'm second.

Keebler and I met for lunch and he gave me this really cool beer tote that actually holds all 8 beers he sent me.



















It has beer bottle caps inserted into both ends that are removable so other caps can be inserted instead.



















Now to the beers.



















I'm going with the Alamo Golden Ale first. Thanks Keebler!

And "Thanks Kenny" for a great swap!


----------



## duckmilk

PS, and why are uou up this late AZ Dave?

I guess I'll see the rest of the reveals Sunday night :-(((


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> PS, and why are uou up this late AZ Dave?
> 
> I guess I ll see the rest of the reveals Sunday night :-(((
> 
> - duckmilk


It's 10:12pm here Duck, how old do you think I am?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good looking tote Keebler! The bottle caps was a unique idea.

Looks like some good beers too!


----------



## anthm27

> Here we go…As if you didn't already know, Kenny sent me a bunch of stuff..
> 
> With all the beer was this great set of coasters. The stand is spalted maple and coasters are oak and walnut. Really nicely done.
> 
> Thanks Kenny.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nice job on the coasters there Kenny, Nice combination of Oak and Walnut end grain, the maple stand looks superb. Is it a solid piece?
And the opener is sensational, tipping that will be around for a lot of years to come.
My guess is you could start opening beers with that opener now and open continually non stop beers for ten or twenty years and it will still look as new.
Nice one.
Anth


----------



## anthm27

> Keebler and I met for lunch and he gave me this really cool beer tote that actually holds all 8 beers he sent me.
> It has beer bottle caps inserted into both ends that are removable so other caps can be inserted instead.
> 
> - duckmilk


Nice job on the beer tote there Keebler, shes definitely an original design , I especially love the nice touch with the electrical tape on the rope ends.

Cheers
Anth


----------



## mikeacg

You snooze, you lose! I guess I'll have to settle for being number 3 on the swap (and only if I hurry!)...

First time Beer Swapper Anthony (aka anthm27) really paid attention to some of the earlier swaps and did himself proud!

Extra beers!!!









Bonus gift (This is 'outside-the-box' thinking with an unusual design):

















And even more bonus gifts:

















I can't begin to tell you how great Anthony did on his first swap and how happy I am to have been the lucky winner!


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny and Keebler! Outstanding job! What a great way to start this year's swap off! Can't wait to see what the rest of you did!


----------



## anthm27

> You snooze, you lose! I guess I ll have to settle for being number 3 on the swap (and only if I hurry!)...
> 
> First time Beer Swapper Anthony (aka anthm27) really paid attention to some of the earlier swaps and did himself proud!
> Extra beers!!!
> 
> Bonus gift (This is outside-the-box thinking with an unusual design):
> 
> I can t begin to tell you how great Anthony did on his first swap and how happy I am to have been the lucky winner!
> 
> - mikeacg


Very Kind Words Mike, and you are very very welcome my new friend, your very welcome.
I will ask only one thing. Can we PLEASE have one pic of the beer tote on the hood of the hearse, so we can see the hearse and the tote in their glory.

Kind Regards
Anthony


----------



## mikeacg

Good morning my friend! I will do it as soon as the sun finally comes up over here! The tote is a jewel and I hope when you do your swap construction post that you show close-ups of the details (I just don't have room here to do it justice!).


----------



## anthm27

> Good morning my friend! I will do it as soon as the sun finally comes up over here! The tote is a jewel and I hope when you do your swap construction post that you show close-ups of the details (I just don t have room here to do it justice!).
> 
> - mikeacg


Cheers mate, excellent stuff. 
5pm Friday afternoon here , with those kind words I took the opportunity and just poured a gin and tonic.


----------



## mikeacg

In 11.5 hours it will be happy hour here! Have a great weekend!


----------



## anthm27

> In 11.5 hours it will be happy hour here! Have a great weekend!
> 
> - mikeacg


I meant to ask how the showrooms coming on? All the windows in?


----------



## Keebler1

Anthony with a beer tote like that you have to join the mallet swap.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice work everyone looking forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## anthm27

> Anthony with a beer tote like that you have to join the mallet swap.
> 
> - Keebler1


Haha ,literally laughing out loud, I swear i dont know how to build a mallet. Im going to experiment ,I promise.
Hilarious


----------



## anthm27

oh Mike, I must say you have impressed me getting all them cans of beer unpacked without running a box cutter through at least one of them.
Nice job.


----------



## mikeacg

I'm a professional Anthony! (You don't have to cut through too many shirts before you learn how to do it properly!!) 
The showroom windows are in and it really brightens up the place. One more piece of trim and the siding will be done. Getting closer to opening the doors!


----------



## GrantA

I thought Anthony would be first to reveal for sure! Come on man what did you get?


----------



## anthm27

Its coming


----------



## DavePolaschek

Great work, Keebler, Kenny, and Anth! Great jobs by the two first-time beer swappers, and while Kenny didn't have tubafor coasters, he did have coasters and did use that piece of spalted maple. Looking forward to the rest of the reveals!


----------



## anthm27

Ok gents, here it comes.

I received my Beer swap from EarlS,

Earl sent me a great variety of beers all brewed in his state of IOWA, Green tree brewery, Iowa brewing , Back pocket brewing and Exile brewing companies all get a mention. A good variety of Fruity type IPAs right through to Red ales. Looking forward now to chilling them down and tasting them one by one.

The highlight though of what I received from Earl was 4 hand crafted coasters that fit neatly into their holder stand. Brilliant craftsmanship on these Wooden Mosaic Coasters where by Earl has made an illusion of wood to look like stained glass windows. Absolutely brilliant and well done.

Having read over Earls Blogs and projects on how he does these mosaics, it is clearly painstaking work that requires a lot of skill and patience to say the least. I'm looking forward to seeing these particular coasters posted in his projects with hopefully some Pics of the construction. For Earl to spend this time and then send this gift off to someone he doesn't even know was a true act of kindness.

Earl as you know, the beer swap mosaic coasters got special Captains treatment and got a ride from Chicago to Hong Kong up the front with me.

Absolute brilliant swap and thank you very very much. Thank you also from my Lovie Cheryl who has placed the coasters in 4 different spots around the house already. She is busy finding them the best spot in our home.

Kind Regards
Anthony and Cheryl


----------



## GrantA

I got a big box of goodies from Rich with 14 beers and a white claw. No that's not 15 beers bahaha









Rich did the unthinkable and cast hop buds in clear resin for a bottle opener handle! And it's some prototype hardware he got from a show so that's awesome too!
Check this thing out  

















Last but definitely not least, I'm honestly not sure what the wood is but it's purdy too! It's a sweet new cup! Stainless inside a wood shell.









Excellent work Rich, thanks!!


----------



## RichBolduc

Early will now be flooded with requests for leftover coasters. He never disappoints..


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wow! Nice work, Earl! Beautiful coasters!

And Rich, hops in a bottle opener! Way to up your game!


----------



## RichBolduc

I have no clue what kind of wood it is either Grant. It was in my sapele pile, but I don't think that's it. It's also stabilized and what was in the pot when my lid blew up.

Remember… There ain't no laws when you're drinking claws… Lol

The opener is a prototype from https://www.stainlessbottlestoppers.com/ . It's who I get all my stuff from. They just released a stand-up opener too I got a prototype of.

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

A good start. So far a couple of cool new twists on the beer tote which is handy for those of you who like to tote your beer around with you. ;-)

Keebler, you managed to find some TX beers that I have not sampled yet and some I haven't even seen yet. I am going to have to look for that Tupps Series 12 DDH IPA.


----------



## RichBolduc

Thanks .. I went through about 5 blanks and a bag and a half of hops trying to get them to cast right. Casting organic materials is a bit different than wood. Getting them to dry correctly without discoloration took some tries, and if they didn't dry enough the blank foamed up

Rich


> Wow! Nice work, Earl! Beautiful coasters!
> 
> And Rich, hops in a bottle opener! Way to up your game!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## GrantA

Here are a couple close-ups


----------



## HokieKen

Holy crap! I woke up to 28 new posts. And I didn't go to bed until 11 last night. Don't you people sleep?

Awesome on the reveals so far! And Chicago to Hong Kong in the cockpit? Definitely a swap first for Earl's coasters )

I'll post up my sweet goodies when I get to work. Too much for the phone…


----------



## anthm27

> I got a big box of goodies from Rich with 14 beers and a white claw. No that s not 15 beers bahaha
> 
> Rich did the unthinkable and cast hop buds in clear resin for a bottle opener handle! And it s some prototype hardware he got from a show so that s awesome too!
> 
> Last but definitely not least, I m honestly not sure what the wood is but it s purdy too! It s a sweet new cup! Stainless inside a wood shell.
> 
> Excellent work Rich, thanks!!
> - GrantA


Thats true brilliance, Lovely lovely. Superb putting those hops in cast like that, WOW. Thats really something.
And the mug also superb. Sappelle maybe yes,


----------



## mikeacg

For a man without a current shop, I would say that Earl did another one of his fantastic swap jobs! Who wouldn't want a coaster that beautiful! Let us know what you think of Iowa beers Anthony…
Rich went overboard on beers (again) and that casting is phenomenal! I hope you are going to share some photos of that process when you post your swap entry! 
Good work gentlemen!


----------



## Lazyman

That hops bottle opener is really cool. I could see those being big sellers for anyone who has an Etsy store or sells at craft shows. And more beautiful mosaic work from Earl. One of these days I am going to have to try that.


----------



## EarlS

Whew - 54 posts later…..

I'm at work so my reveal will have to wait until I get home tonight.

Anthony gets most unique bonus item hands down - Kangaroo Jerky. Mike will have to let us know how it tastes with the amazing assortment of beers. Of course, Anthony's beer tote is also a nice twist that looks great. For a first timer he certainly raised the bar for the rest of us.

Initially, I was wondering what kind of wood Rich used to make the bottle opener. Hops - brilliant!! His efforts give me pause to wonder what I can do with Kenny's favorite vegetable - CORN!!!!

Keebler - Are the bottle caps held in place with magnets? Clever idea for sure - you can swap out caps as you try new beers.

I need to find some tubafors like Kenny used to make his coasters. The local version doesn't look like that. I like the beer barbell that doubles as a bottle opener too. Who says you can't get a work out while drinking beer?

I was thrilled when Anthony sent me the picture of my coasters in the cockpit. The view is a lot better than the cargo bay.

I probably missed some reveals in all of the posts. Great work, as usual, by everyone. Very creative as well.


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, just get Dave P. to stabilize a corn cob for you in his vacuum rig. It was bad enough to waste all that beautiful hops inside of resin, but corn? That might be illegal in some states.


----------



## mikeacg

Those little corn cobs you get at a Chinese restaurant would be perfect for a handle casting Earl!

Have to post this picture for Anthony:









Almost forgot - In his letter Anthony said he made the tote out of walnut and ash!


----------



## anthm27

> Those little corn cobs you get at a Chinese restaurant would be perfect for a handle casting Earl!
> 
> Have to post this picture for Anthony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot - In his letter Anthony said he made the tote out of walnut and ash!
> 
> - mikeacg


Pure Gold, Thank you


----------



## bndawgs

Here's my package from Nathan aka Lazyman.

Nice assortment of beers that are currently ice cold waiting for tonight. I'm going to try my best to actually taste them and see how they all differ. 









And 2 awesome koozies. I go back and forth on which one I like better. 


























I can't wait to try them out. I've never felt a CA finish before. It has a really neat feeling to it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow! I expected some amazing swap items today and you guys delivered. Some very creative stuff this year.


----------



## bndawgs

I'll get better pics of the beers as I drink them


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, first I'll address what you guys have shown already 

Nathan, glad you like it man. The coasters just look like a pile of dung now that Earl's have been shown… They were intended to be shop coasters anyway though that's okay. The bottle opener was a first stab. I just really wanted to come up with one that was unique. If nothing else, it'll break the knuckles of anyone trying to touch your beer ;-) And, I was excited to get your name because I knew you liked IPAs so it was easy for me to pick good beers for you. I haven't ever had the Hop Keeper but let me know how it is and maybe I'll pick one up for myself.

Duck, glad you and Keebler had a chance to get together! It's always fun to meet an online buddy face-to-face  Really cool idea with the bottle caps Keebler! I actually have a small box full of caps that I save when I get unique ones. So I would actually probably make use of the ability to switch them out. And Keebler sent me a message a while back because he was worried about picking appropriate beers. I told him to reach out to Nathan since they live in the same area for some ideas. Looks like you nailed it without Nathan's help though Keebler. That really is a good-looking selection of TX brews!

Mike, you got lucky man. I REALLY wanted to give Anthony my name even before he sent me pics of that awesome tote. I knew he was a beer drinker who travels a lot so I knew he would deliver some really unique beers from afar. He definitely didn't disappoint! Awesome job with coming up with a unique tote Anthony! The design is fantastic and the wood selection and construction is top shelf! I'm with Earl, kangaroo jerky is an AWESOME bonus )) Mike - in the second to last pic, I can tell one of the items is an opener but can't tell what's on it and I can't tell what the thing next to it is. Could we get a better pic of those two items?

When Anthony and I got it figured out how he could play with no shipping outside the country, I knew someone would have to ship to him on somewhat short notice based on his schedule and that it would probably be well before the swap ship date. Well, Earl sent me "progress" pictures of his coasters back in the spring sometime so I knew he was done. Earl, of course, was more than willing to be on "standby" to ship to Anthony whenever the opportunity came up. So Anthony got those gorgeous stained-glass coasters. I love how they're all different but make such a well-matched set. I love the holder too. Awesome work as always Earl and that looks like a splendid selection of beers! The picture of the coasters in the cockpit is seriously awesome )

Rich obviously had the same idea as me - come up with a truly unique bottle opener. And damn if he didn't nail it! The cast hops is beyond cool! I would never have thought to do that even if I had the casting setup. I like that hardware too. It's really unique as well and suits that handle beautifully! And Florida must have more beers than any other state! He sent me 19 last year and Grant 14 (and a White Claw) this year and I only see one in Grant's package that I got. The cup is really cool too. And, it does look like Sapele to me…

Alright, I think that covers it all….


----------



## GrantA

Excellent work by all! I especially love the glass coozie- did Nathan make it to fit a glass or is that a coincidence? Either way it's great!


----------



## HokieKen

Well, it did cover it…

Awesome work Nathan! Those are some really unique coozies ) The limb marks in the three segments in the one on the right is cool as hell! And the segments look great in the other one. Is the glass part of the one on the left or just happened to fit Steve? Looks like a great selection of beers too


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Earl, just get Dave P. to stabilize a corn cob for you in his vacuum rig. It was bad enough to waste all that beautiful hops inside of resin, but corn? That might be illegal in some states.


Earl, if you set aside a few cobs of dent corn that are well dried, I'll pick them up from you during one of our trips between NM and MN this fall or winter, and can stabilize it for you for next year once my shop is up and running. Everyone will have forgotten about it by then, and you'll be the belle of the ball for next year's swap.

Nathan, that's some darned nice work! Pretty *and* functional!


----------



## bndawgs

Nathan found some glasses that are in the shape of a beer can, so it fits into the koozie or any other one.


----------



## GrantA

Ahh OK I've seen those. Well played Nathan!


----------



## bndawgs

This one shows the beers a little clearer.


----------



## GrantA

This one shows it very clearly ;-) First one I opened yesterday and my favorite from the swap so far!


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan. The tupps ddipa was in the seasonal section

Earl. The caps arent held in by anything. I took a hole saw and drilled into the wood being careful not to drill all the way through. The caps friction fit over the wood thats left. Hope that makes sense. If I had it to do over i wouldve continued the center pilot hole all the way through both wood pieces for easy removal. As it is either have to pry off with a pic or duck said he probably has a strong magnet to take them off.


----------



## anthm27

> Here s my package from Nathan aka Lazyman.
> 
> And 2 awesome koozies. I go back and forth on which one I like better.
> 
> I can t wait to try them out. I ve never felt a CA finish before. It has a really neat feeling to it.
> 
> - Steve


Brilliant work Nathan, superb, 
Thats really nice work and looking forward to the build pics.
Lathe work is something I know very little about but i do know one thing, there,s Nothing lazy in that project.
Nice one.
Regards
Ant


----------



## HokieKen

Now for the best package of a pretty impressive showing…

My package came south from the land of the Yoopers. I told Mike at the beginning of the swap that he was getting my name ;-) His offerings in past swaps are always so creative and outside-the-box that I just couldn't help abusing my moderator power to score something from him this year ;-) He didn't disappoint!

I had two boxes awaiting me when I went home Wednesday evening.









The first box had these:









And these:









I thought: "silly yankees, don't they know blue ice packs aren't going to last for days in a shipping container?" but later realized they had another purpose. At first, I thought the PVC pipes were new beer mugs that Mike had sealed the bottoms on with tape. But then I realized he had sealed the tops too and that wasn't gonna work!

So I took them down to the shop, chucked them up in my lathe and started slowly and carefully turning away the tape seal on one end. When I got through it on the first one, two of my favorite things popped out in single bottle!!!!! And then a second one popped out of the other mug!









*BACON AND BEER !!!!!!!!!!!* I won the swap right then and there. But in my excitement, I almost forgot there was another package to open!









Ahhh. A little disappointing but that's okay. Dave sent my wife a pen in a previous swap and in the first beer swap Jeff made her a beautiful box and his wife made her some banana bread. People who know me often feel sorry for my wife and send her things so I'm used to it. I thought it was a very nice gesture on Mike's part.

So, I unpacked Steph's new makeup carrier.









What the hell… That's the strangest looking makeup organizer tray I've ever seen. And I've seen a lot. And what are those things on the sides? 









Mike made me some Hokie coozies! Hell yeah! I guess they wouldn't fit in my package so he stuck them in my wife's.

Wait, what's that packing material in there?









HE MADE MY WIFE A SHIRT TOO!!!! OMG that is probably the best looking shirt ever. Unfortunately, it was a little big for my wife so I got to keep it 

So there it was. A fantastic package from Mike to be certain. I couldn't wait to get the beers chilled so I could start sampling  But wait :-( My beer fridge is downstairs and I'm upstairs. There are 8 beers and I only have two hands. So it would take me like…........ three trips to get them all to the beer fridge. Maybe I should run downstairs, get my tote Jeff made me then come back and take all the beers at once. But that's two trips. Is two more than three? All this math was giving me a headache.

Then I had an idea… Steph wasn't home yet so she wouldn't yell at me if I put beer in her new makeup carrier! Well, I'll be damned. It fits in that fancy makeup organizer tray just perfect!









Then I noticed the organizer tray was kinda loose a bit. Let me see if it comes out…









WTF is this black magic?! Holy hell, are these… could they be…. Oh dear sweet lord, please let it be….









*THESE ARE SWAPPABLE, REPLACEABLE AND RELOADABLE BEER MAGAZINES!!!!*

Then I saw the ice packs I had noticed earlier and….









There's a PVC tray under the beer mags that house these two packs perfectly! And my coozies fit on the side! It's a party-to-go in a makeup case!









I'm like Inspector Gadget!!!

Then it all came together in my tiny little brain… the shirt, the beers, the overly-elaborate beer tote. It all came together perfectly. For the following two pictures. The culmination of my lifes ambitions - beer and super powers…

Now you see em:









And, now you don't:









Chew on that for a while suckers. I have a job.


----------



## mikeacg

I got so much cool stuff that I was afraid to post too many pictures but since you asked so nicely Kenny…









2 very nice coozies and if you read them you will learn what a Gwei.lo is… The Gwei.lo beers I received are their take on an American IPA









A beautiful refrigerator magnet with the Hong Kong skyline,









And a Hong Kong bottle opener that is also a refrigerator magnet so you don't lose it!

I can't wait to try the Kangaroo Jerky and the ANZAC biscuits as well (I just hope they are not repackaged leftovers from the first World War… History trivia: Australian and New Zealand Army Corps). I found a recipe for making these and it says: "Traditional recipe from Australia and New Zealand. Associated with the joint public holiday (ANZAC Day) to commemorate the Gallipoli landings during WW1."

I have a Kiwi friend living several miles north of town so I will have to share with her and her husband…


----------



## Bluenote38

Nice stuff guys. I know I'm a bit late but my day off so slept in ;-) Grant sent me a great package and First Use of his laser too!

Packaging was awesome packed in PVC tubes - made me worry if my stuff would actually make to it's intended target.










Opening, I pulled out a 1/2 case variety pack, AND two glasses with custom Coozies.










Not your usual turned stuff but custom lasered leather glass wraps … wrapped around a set of 1pt beer glasses.

One with my initial










And a second commemorative with LJ Beer Swap (I really have to up my game on these swaps)










OF course, first use…










Grant sent doubles of each beer he selected










And a bit better pic of the laserwork



















I already love the feel of the leather - yes, I do like leather ;-)

Thanks brother! I'll be using these regularly and may order a couple more with an Eagle Globe and Anchor.


----------



## RichBolduc

Thats quiet possibly the most bad ass beer tote I've seen. Only thing that would make it cooler is if it had squirrel on it.

Rich


----------



## mikeacg

Double post…


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## bndawgs

There's a UPS truck driving around TX right now with some goodies on it.


----------



## Keebler1

All these reveals are making me look forward to getting home. Hopefully my package gets delivered before I get home


----------



## RichBolduc

So for my items… They were quacking, so I knew Duck was the unlucky recipient to pull my name. I mean, what do you send someone in a beer swap that doesn't drink beer? Well he figured it out!!!

I felt bad for the UPS guy as he was bringing me 3 large boxes. Turns out one was my new 5 gallon pressure pot.. Thanks Duck!!! I owe you some castings!! (that would have been the killer of all bonus gifts if you really sent it).

Since the packages were just to me, I assumed they were for the swap and made the wife open them since she's the beer drinker. Unfortunately, one of the beers decided to commit suicide on the way over  But the wife's left with 5 new ones to try! All various IPA's since that's her preference too. They've already made their way into the beer drawer of our fridge… yes, our fridge has a dedicated beer drawer










As for the other box, it's a game!!! Who doesn't like drinking games?










At first I was confused, but then I saw the note explaining that you roll the dice and flip down numbers based on the roll. First one to close out their numbers wins. Duck can explain it more as I don't have the rules in front of me. He also converted it to a 4 player game. I'm sure I can find a few ways to turn this in to a whiskey game. The numbers are on a dowel so they can flip down, and each one he did pyrography on for the numbering. The center is laser engraved leather and compliments the wood choices wonderfully.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wow! Excellent showings from Mike, Grant, and Duck! I'm pretty sure Kenny's make-up case (if you drink all the contents, it'll make him pretty!) wins the swap, but there's so much good stuff….


----------



## bndawgs

small pic, but does this look to be a PM66?


----------



## RichBolduc

Project posted

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/411184

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Wait till you try the White Claw!!! That'll be your new favorite!

Rich



> This one shows it very clearly ;-) First one I opened yesterday and my favorite from the swap so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*WOW* I am very impressed with the quality and out of the box thinking in this GR8 swap all of you deserve an atta boy well done Jocks :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for the pics Mike. Great bonus items from Hong Kong 

Nice score Bill! Grant's glasses came out awesome! That leather took the laser really nicely  That's a great beer selection too. 2 of each is a great way to go. That way if you really like one your not so sad when it's gone 'cause you've got another one.

That game is awesome Duck! I definitely have to put that on my Christmas list for somebody. I've never played it but it's simple and engaging. I've even had an idea for custom dice rattling around in my noggin' for a while now that I could shake out to go with it  Super work man and a dice game is an excellent beer swap item. Way to think outside the box  Good looking beer selection too!


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks guys. I actually used a Ringmaster to cut out the rings for the Koozies but I have done something similar using a bandsaw. You could use a scroll saw as well.



> Nathan found some glasses that are in the shape of a beer can, so it fits into the koozie or any other one.
> 
> - Steve


Well, I bought the can shaped glasses because the Amazon description said they were the same size as a standard can. I like my beer in a glass so I thought that would be a nice option to be able to use it with the koozie. Wrong. The glasses are 3" in diameter while a can is about 2 5/8" (2 3/4 with room for an insulator). I still wanted to send the can shaped glass with it so I made another one big enough for the glass which means it is probably too large for a can unless you add a really thick foam insulator or something.

As you all may recall, I was asking Saturday about adding another coat of finish or not. That is because the first of the larger ones I made actually exploded because I was rushing to get it finished in time. It was also made from Doug fir which made it pretty brittle. So I started the second one, which is the wedge one I sent, but while gluing up the rings, I put the second to last ring on wrong. Because of the wedges, that caused it to bend so that the glass wouldn't fit inside. Doh!. I had to part it off, scramble to make some more wedges and finish it just in time. I was able to find all of the pieces so I was later able to glue the shattered one back together and finish it off. Surprisingly, while none of the breaks were along joints, they were all clean with no gaps or splinters and I just had to cut off the end where the catch was that caused the explosion. So I've got one for myself too. Sort of a comedy of errors, that is, if you think cursing loud enough for the wife to check to make sure I am okay is funny.


----------



## HokieKen

> Haha ,literally laughing out loud, I swear i dont know how to build a mallet. Im going to experiment ,I promise.
> Hilarious
> 
> - anthm27


Anthony, I followed this series from Paul Sellers on making a mallet a couple of years ago to make my first one and improve some hand tool skills at the same time. I highly recommend it not only for the process but for the design as well. It makes a really nice big banger


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan - how did you manage to get the branch mark stacked like that in the lamination on the smaller coozie? I sat in an hour long meeting trying to think how in the hell that lamination went…


----------



## HokieKen

Rich, quit being lazy before I start calling you Gary.


----------



## RichBolduc

I was to busy making hilarious tag's in my project post.

Rich



> Rich, quit being lazy before I start calling you Gary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Lazyman

Funny Grant, I almost made similar glass liners instead of the koozies I made. Those turned out nice.



> Nathan - how did you manage to get the branch mark stacked like that in the lamination on the smaller coozie? I sat in an hour long meeting trying to think how in the hell that lamination went…
> 
> - HokieKen


I started with a board I milled from a fallen branch of silver maple about 3 years go. The heartwood is pretty punky but what made this branch so special. It was a little over 3" wide. Cut the board into squares and then stack them in sequence flipping over every other piece. I then cut rings and glued them in that same orientation rather than drill and hollow a solid blank. It is pretty much the same approach I used for the walnut Ringmaster vase I posted a few months ago.


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, you can get really cool grain patterns even with crappy wood. This might help you visualize how I stacked them though on these I played around with the sequence to get the best pattern. These are my prototypes that I made with Doug fir and Bradford pear. The one on the left is the one that exploded and glued back together, which is why it is a little short, and the other has some pretty bad chip out on the end grain and was too thin to sand much more. On close inspection, they just aren't nice enough to send. 


















Here's what's left over after cutting the rings with the ringmaster. I guess I'll have to make some small vases or something.


----------



## HokieKen

Pretty slick Nathan!


----------



## Lazyman

Note that I resawed the doug fir from a 4×4 I had left over from another project. You can see a couple of the blanks next to the leftovers above. I quarter sawed it because I wanted the straight grain pattern on the side but was surprised how cool the side grain turned out after making it round.


----------



## doubleG469

> As for the other box, it s a game!!! Who doesn t like drinking games?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RichBolduc


Ok Duck that is just bad ass! I want one now!


----------



## doubleG469

> Rich, quit being lazy before I start calling you Gary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


WOW! just well WOW!

Oh wait, yes well look at my tag… so I'll own it.


----------



## HokieKen

;-p


----------



## EarlS

I'm either going to have to up my game or increase the amount of stuff I make for swaps or else drop out.

I'm not getting much done at work today since I'm reading all of the posts and drooling over the swap items.

So many awesome projects and bonus items….WOW!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow!!! Great stuff!

That game is boss Duck! Coozies are bad ass Nathan! Grant, I'll need to get those templates for you. Excellent lasering there. Mike, glad you were able to repurpose your old makeup box, great job! Where do you store your makeup now? The shirt is awesome too. Earl, the coasters are awesome as always. Your Frank Lloyd Wright inspired work is amazing. Maybe that's not who inspires you but it reminds me of some of his stuff. Excellent as always. I would take a set like that hands down.

Hope I didn't forget anyone.


----------



## bndawgs

Keebler, hurry up and get home. Or do you have someone there to get it?

Delivered On
Friday
08/23/2019

Delivery Time

at 10:56 A.M.


----------



## HokieKen

Shut up Earl. Your sincere modesty makes me puke.

My project is posted. Y'all make sure you use the tag *beer swap 2019* when you post yours!


----------



## HokieKen

So, I know Earl said he'd reveal after work this evening and Keebler is on the road but will post when he gets home tonight. Other than those, I think we've exposed everything. Fine work one and all! Looking forward to seeing the last two tonight )


----------



## GrantA

*this* is a PM66 ;-p


----------



## RichBolduc

Grants in luck!!!










Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> Wait till you try the White Claw!!! That ll be your new favorite!
> 
> Rich
> 
> This one shows it very clearly ;-) First one I opened yesterday and my favorite from the swap so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> - RichBolduc


We know which one was REALLY his favorite…


----------



## GrantA

Saving that one for the right time…

Maybe just after the white claw


----------



## HokieKen

That meme ^ reminds me of a pet peeve… "Scientist" is not a real job. Physicist is a job. Astronomer is a job. Biologist is a job. Doctor is a job. Engineer is a job (sort of). These people are all scientists. But nobody has "Scientist" on their business card. So TV, and movies: please stop sounding so stupid.


----------



## Bluenote38

> That meme ^ reminds me of a pet peeve… "Scientist" is not a real job. Physicist is a job. Astronomer is a job. Biologist is a job. Doctor is a job. Engineer is a job (sort of). These people are all scientists. But nobody has "Scientist" on their business card. So TV, and movies: please stop sounding so stupid.
> 
> - HokieKen


...actually, not totally true. Where I work we really do have a "Chief Scientist" ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Shockingly… The Hoppy Pride is made by Shipyard.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Dammit Bill. Seriously? What does he/she do? Study science things all day? You're lying. That can't be a real job title. If it is, you should quit. That's ridiculous.

Edit: Unless you work on the USS Enterprise. Then "chief scientist" is an acceptable title.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm totally buying business cards that say "Kenny Hodges - scientist" on them and handing them out to everyone I encounter.


----------



## HokieKen

If you do, please spell scientist wrong. Like Sighentyst. I don't know why but that makes me giggle


----------



## DavePolaschek

> But nobody has "Scientist" on their business card.


My title before I retired was "Senior Computer Scientist." I couldn't be a software engineer because I don't have a degree. I always joked that they should be supplying me with lab coats because of my title.

Edit: The guys who were not "management track" but equivalent to a Director were "Principal Scientists."


----------



## HokieKen

Oh! I forgot to put these in my reveal but… the beers that my lil' buddy was keeping secret last night?...

Grand Rabbits Dry Hopped Cream Ale from Black Rocks Brewing


















And Pick Axe Blonde Ale from Keweenaw Brewing Company


----------



## HokieKen

> But nobody has "Scientist" on their business card.
> 
> My title before I retired was "Senior Computer Scientist." I couldn't be a software engineer because I don't have a degree. I always joked that they should be supplying me with lab coats because of my title.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


"Computer Scientist" is legit Dave. That's a real job. You get a pass.

Edit: Nope, you ruined it. Principal Scientist doesn't fly. That's just stupid too.


----------



## RichBolduc

I like Psyintyst

Rich


> If you do, please spell scientist wrong. Like Sighentyst. I don t know why but that makes me giggle
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

That may confuse people into thinking psychology is a science Rich. That's just too far fetched.


----------



## GrantA

This is the closest a white claw could ever come to being cool. I hope my lathe doesn't retaliate!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Edit: Nope, you ruined it. Principal Scientist doesn't fly. That's just stupid too.


Wasn't me doing the ruining. It was someone in HR in California at the Big Red A.


----------



## HokieKen

I would say it's too early to be drinking Grant but it's just sparkling water so nevermind.


----------



## HokieKen

> Edit: Nope, you ruined it. Principal Scientist doesn't fly. That's just stupid too.
> 
> Wasn't me doing the ruining. It was *someone in HR in California* at the Big Red A.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


'Nuff said.


----------



## Lazyman

Hey, I won the 3rd grade career fair art contest with my artist rendition of a scientist. It finally came true when I retired and became a mad scientist.


----------



## EarlS

I just looked at our global job board:

Senior Data Scientist
Carbohydrate Scientist
Culinary Savory Scientist
Bakery Scientist

All of the positions require a PhD. I can't make this stuff up….


----------



## HokieKen

I can buy those too Earl. They have qualifiers. I mean they're stupid qualifiers but they're still there. So a bakery scientist would study the natural laws that govern baking and a culinary savory scientist… well, like I said, stupid.

But, like I said, being a "scientist" (with no kind of scope-limiting qualifier) is like being an artist. It means you live in your parents' basement.

And unless one studies the natural laws of Chiefism, Chief Scientist is not an appropriate qualifier. Same applies to Principal Scientist.


----------



## HokieKen

> Hey, I won the 3rd grade career fair art contest with my artist rendition of a scientist. It finally came true when I retired and became a mad scientist.
> 
> - Lazyman


Mad Scientist is certainly appropriate Nathan. I approve.


----------



## bndawgs

some fractal burning


----------



## Lazyman

Only thing missing from that picture is a seared hat and melted golf club.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Keebler1

Currently waiting to see if dispatch is gonna make me sit on this load and wait till tomorrow to go home or if ill make it home this evening. Will know shortly when I call him and rattle his cage. Was told yesterday this load is usually preloaded. Got here and nope 3-4hrs+


----------



## bndawgs

man, keebler needs to put the pedal to the medal. either that or he's busy wishing someone else had his name for the swap. :{


----------



## bndawgs

Keebler, tell em that you're drawing lines and taking the deadhead home


----------



## GrantA

Not too bad! And I just got a sample part from Markforged to check out…pretty nice!


----------



## HokieKen

What the hell Rich? ))


----------



## Lazyman

> - HokieKen


His last words were: "Is that the best you can do?" ...cut to flag with fractal pattern.


----------



## HokieKen

> Keebler, tell em that you re drawing lines and taking the deadhead home
> 
> - Steve


Don't do that. I took a Deadhead home back in the 90's. Friggin' hippy gals don't shave. Anywhere…


----------



## RichBolduc

Rich



> What the hell Rich? ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Keebler1

Well ill be home in 4-5 hrs. Its been a bad week. Dispatches last message go home f it


----------



## mikeacg

Carbohydrate Scientist? Yeah, that's the ticket! Buying lots and lots of bags of chips and junk food and doing some experimenting tonight! And the beer will just be to 'cleanse my pallette'...


----------



## Lazyman

Hmm. Which beer will go best with tamales and chili. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Keebler1

Aw just drink them all Nathan its friiidaaaay


----------



## anthm27

> My package came south from the land of the Yoopers. He didn t disappoint!
> 
> *BACON AND BEER !!!!!!!!!!!* I won the swap right then and there. But in my excitement, I almost forgot there was another package to open!
> 
> What the hell… That s the strangest looking makeup organizer tray I ve ever seen.
> 
> Mike made me some Hokie coozies! Hell yeah! I guess they wouldn t fit in my package so he stuck them in my wife s.
> 
> HE MADE MY WIFE A SHIRT TOO!!!!
> 
> *THESE ARE SWAPPABLE, REPLACEABLE AND RELOADABLE BEER MAGAZINES!!!!*
> 
> I m like Inspector Gadget!!!
> 
> Chew on that for a while suckers. I have a job.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thats a great swap there Kenny, well done Mike, very very creative and probably the most usable swap item so far. Hilarious, a make up case full of COLD beer cans. Does it get any better than that???
Nice print work on the coolers and the shirts. Oh and the bacon beer, that is crazy good.
Very nicely stitched together.
Regards
Anth


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grant, is that brake lever a file you sent them or something they happened to have to send you? I'd love to get one to check out but I don't have a company email to send them and through the tiers of BS I'd have to spew, I'd really rather not waste their time.


----------



## anthm27

> Grant sent me a great package and First Use of his laser too!
> , I pulled out a 1/2 case variety pack, AND two glasses with custom Coozies.
> 
> Grant sent doubles of each beer he selected
> 
> I already love the feel of the leather - yes, I do like leather ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Nice leather work Grant, very well done, stop the beer getting warm and the hands getting cold.

Regards
Anthm


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I need companies sending me stuff.

Rich, I could use one or two chucks for different jaws I would like to keep on the chucks. What kind of discount are we talking for jaw less chucks?


----------



## anthm27

> So for my items… They were quacking, so I knew Duck was the unlucky recipient to pull my name. I mean, what do you send someone in a beer swap that doesn t drink beer? Well he figured it out!!!
> 
> As for the other box, it s a game!!! Who doesn t like drinking games?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Thats a very very nicely built board game, That will be around for keeps.
I know your away Duck but superb swap that is. Lots of thought went into that, 
Maybe Rich you could alter the rules, throw the dice and the looser takes a shot.

Kind Regards
Anth


----------



## GrantA

It's just a random part they sent me. I'll pass it to ya if you'd like 
I'm damned impressed, it's supposedly straight off the printer with no cleanup. Obviously the metal inserts were pressed in afterwards. Its supposedly their base level material called onyx, "nylon thermoplastic infused with chopped carbon fiber" while the mid and top tier printers can get more fancy. They're not cheap but there may be a small one in my future. Not until I have some widgets designed and ready to work with though


----------



## anthm27

> Haha ,literally laughing out loud, I swear i dont know how to build a mallet. Im going to experiment ,I promise.
> Hilarious
> 
> - anthm27
> Anthony, I followed this series from Paul Sellers on making a mallet a couple of years ago to make my first one and improve some hand tool skills at the same time. I highly recommend it not only for the process but for the design as well. It makes a really nice big banger
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Cheers Kenny,
I had Paul sellers in my head to learn from for a classic mallet. Ill get onto his site when I get through these 3 million beer swap posts.
This thing is fantastic.


----------



## anthm27

> Carbohydrate Scientist? Yeah, that s the ticket! Buying lots and lots of bags of chips and junk food and doing some experimenting tonight! And the beer will just be to cleanse my pallette …
> 
> - mikeacg


You Find Happy yet Mike???
5 AM here, I had to get out of bed and check on everything going on here.
Lovie pitter pattered up the stairs and made me a tea. Shes hooked on this beer swap thing too.


----------



## anthm27

I calculate still 2 swaps for reveal? Keebler and Earl?

Hay what am I missing with the White Claw jokes? Is it terrible?

Cheers
Ant


----------



## RichBolduc

White claw is 2019's Zima.

Rich



> I calculate still 2 swaps for reveal? Keebler and Earl?
> 
> Hay what am I missing with the White Claw jokes? Is it terrible?
> 
> Cheers
> Ant
> 
> - anthm27


----------



## GrantA

Anthony, it's just too easy to poke fun at! Personally I thought the black cherry flavor wasn't great but I'd try others. I wouldn't buy em but would take one and choke it down with a smile ;-) 
I have tried a couple of a similar drink called Truly and they were better in my opinion. I also enjoy Lacroix flavored sparkling water, it keeps me from drinking so many yard beers! I don't really drink soda so it's pretty much coffee, water and beer for me- a little something to shake it up is welcome!


----------



## anthm27

Rich , Just looking at the hops opener you sent to Grant. That really is something.
Those Hops could though be mistaken for some other type of buds. Found commonly on the streets of LA and San Fran.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhh when I posted the blanks of in Facebook groups I actually got banned for posting drug pics. Lol. I had to appeal the ban and they apologized. I found it hilarious and annoying.

Rich



> Rich , Just looking at the hops opener you sent to Grant. That really is something.
> Those Hops could though be mistaken for some other type of buds. Found commonly on the streets of LA and San Fran.
> 
> - anthm27


----------



## anthm27

> Ohhh when I posted the blanks of in Facebook groups I actually got banned for posting drug pics. Lol. I had to appeal the ban and the apologized. I found it hilarious and annoying.
> 
> Rich
> 
> Rich , Just looking at the hops opener you sent to Grant. That really is something.
> Those Hops could though be mistaken for some other type of buds. Found commonly on the streets of LA and San Fran.
> 
> - anthm27
> 
> - RichBolduc


Seriously, thats gold and it sucks at the same time. Did you win the appeal? 
Amazing world now days that big brother picked it up. (go catch some real criminals and leave the innocent be I Say)


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah they reviewed the pics so it was only a couple of hours I was banned.

Rich


----------



## anthm27

> Yeah they reviewed the pics so it was only a couple of hours I was banned.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Good story that


----------



## GrantA

You mean Brussels sprouts? Those are illegal? Dammit


----------



## anthm27

Brussel sprouts should be illegal.


----------



## GrantA

> Brussel sprouts should be illegal.
> 
> - anthm27


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not a beer, but rather a mead brewed by a friend / co-worker at the old job. Decided it was better to drink it than move it, but all the glassware was taken by the movers today except one coffee cup, so that's my drinking mug tonight.










Cheers to a successful swap, gents!


----------



## Lazyman

I finally cracked open one my new brews so I can now show the Sierra Nevada Ruthless Rye glass that Kenny sent me as well 
Tasty.


----------



## Lazyman

I'm half way through the Northern Lights and loving it. This one's a keeper. Too bad I probably have to drive 1000 miles to get it myself.


----------



## anthm27

My projects up, Stiff competition for daily top three today..
Thanks in advance if you take a look.
Regards
Ant


----------



## Lazyman

My project is up as well.


----------



## anthm27

> I finally cracked open one my new brews so I can now show the Sierra Nevada Ruthless Rye glass that Kenny sent me as well
> Tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


Great, Is that opener used in a downward motion or an upward motion?? (if you can get what I mean??)


----------



## Lazyman

You pry upwards. The lower rim is actually sort of cupped to help grab the edge of the cap.


----------



## Keebler1

My drive to the yard


----------



## anthm27

> My project is up as well.
> 
> - Lazyman


Take a well deserved Bow Nathan, a well deserved Daily Top 3.
Lovely turning work, (something I know very very little about)


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks Anth. The Ringmaster I used is sort of cheating and makes it fairly easy, though I definitely pushed the envelope to get the wall thickness down to about 1/8" (3.175 mm) just to make it interesting. On the Douglas fir koozies I kept, you can actually see light through them.


----------



## anthm27

Even better that you got it so thin to see the light through, Lovie Cheryl giving you top Marks

EDIT: hows that beer going down??


----------



## EarlS

+1E100 ( a google) - Rich!!!!!

Now for my very late reveal post. The shop helpers both caught kennel crud and sh!t and barfed all over the house which I had to clean up then take them to the vet to get meds for it ($250).

Bill was my sender. He sent me a bunch of tasty Michigan beers (I'm halfway through them):










He also made a bottle opener out of pink ivory:










The picture doesn't do it justice. It is a pale, almost translucent pink.

Lastly, he made a beer chest, and not just some tubafor beer chest like our swap leader would make. The sides are black mesquite paired with Angelium, and the front/back/top is vegetable tanned cowhide. The turndown button comes from some applewood Kenny sent him. The handle is aluminum with a strip of elm he stole from a neighbor's backyard (OK it was wind fall). The chest is big enough to hold 9 12 oz cans or 7 16 oz cans with room for 2-3 small ice packs.




























All in all, a wonderful Beer Swap collection!!!



















Thank you very much Rich!!!!! Now if I could just keep my wife from drinking the beer…..


----------



## anthm27

> Bill was my sender. He sent me a bunch of tasty Michigan beers (I m halfway through them):
> 
> He also made a bottle opener out of pink ivory:
> 
> Lastly, he made a beer chest, and not just some tubafor beer chest like our swap leader would make. The sides are black mesquite paired with Angelium, and the front/back/top is vegetable tanned cowhide. The turndown button comes from some applewood Kenny sent him. The handle is aluminum with a strip of elm he stole from a neighbor s backyard (OK it was wind fall). The chest is big enough to hold 9 12 oz cans or 7 16 oz cans with room for 2-3 small ice packs.
> 
> All in all, a wonderful Beer Swap collection!!!
> 
> - EarlS


Thats beautiful that is. Lovely well thought out beer chest, Very original with the cow hide and exotic wood species. 
Very very nice swap right there.
Pink Ivory opener definitely special. 
Excellent work from Bill.
Kind Regards
Anth


----------



## DavePolaschek

Very nice work, Bill!

Way to upgrade from a tote to a cooler!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent work Bill. Seriously amazing mixing wood, leather, and metal. VERY WELL DONE!


----------



## Bluenote38

Thx - I decide to not do a traditional tote. You guys have that ground locked up tight with some really great projects (see above!! really… a re-loadable beer magazine??) And I figured Earl probably already had one. I'm happy it turned out ok - I worried over the handle a lot. Tried several iterations and styles.

Btw Earl - the opener is threaded in and not glued.


----------



## mikeacg

All right Bill! Way to step up with something so different!!! And nice to see one of my UP favorites - Widow Maker in the mix! Can't wait to hear more about the pink ivory opener!


----------



## bndawgs

First one going down









I like it. Of course, I've never really met a beer I didn't like. Except for miller lite


----------



## bndawgs

I tried to wait for for Keebler, but they kept calling me like a 6 headed siren.


----------



## Keebler1

All good putting gas in the truck then home


----------



## anthm27

> All good putting gas in the truck then home
> 
> - Keebler1


You best get on and plan to send your mallet early


----------



## HokieKen

42 posts between leaving work and getting home?! Geeze!!

Nathan- Northern Lights is really good huh? ;-) I don't think that'll be your favorite of the batch though…

Bill - LOVE it! That is definitely unique. I would carry that daily as my lunchbox. Not even kidding. Good score for you Earl and well deserved too!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> 42 posts between leaving work and getting home?! Geeze!!
> 
> Nathan- Northern Lights is really good huh? ;-) I don't think that'll be your favorite of the batch though…
> 
> Bill - LOVE it! That is definitely unique. I would carry that daily as my lunchbox. Not even kidding. Good score for you Earl and well deserved too!
> 
> - HokieKen


Would sure be better than the My Little Pony box you cary now.


----------



## HokieKen

I would still carry that one too Dave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

As you should Kenny. I definitely think you should.

$$$$ - earning my money


----------



## Lazyman

Yeah Kenny, I really enjoyed the Northern Lights but maybe it was just because of the subliminal suggestion of the ruthless rye glass. If that's not the best one, it's going to be a good batch of beers.

Cool "tote" Bill. It's fun seeing all the unique twists this swap.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> That meme ^ reminds me of a pet peeve… "Scientist" is not a real job. Physicist is a job. Astronomer is a job. Biologist is a job. Doctor is a job. Engineer is a job (sort of). These people are all scientists. But nobody has "Scientist" on their business card. So TV, and movies: please stop sounding so stupid.
> 
> - HokieKen


Not done catching up yet - AMAZING items to scroll through - but coincidentally I had a discussion today with an older engineer. He said his dream job was always "chief scientist" (he's a president/owner/principal engineer instead). Said he respected the chief scientist he knew at his old firm, and the job consists of walking around talking to people about ideas, but never having to sit down and actually do any real work.
It's now my dream job too.


----------



## Keebler1

Steve was my sender. He sent a nice selection of beers that are already in the fridge. He sent a nice big mug and a bottle opener. Thanks Steve I like them.










The wood is either black locust or mulberry on the bottle opener.










Funny thing is I thought about doing a mug like this but didnt think I could pull it off so I didn't. Steve did a great job on it. The main body is cherry, the handle is silver maple, and the bottom is red oak.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice job on the tankard, Steve!


----------



## bndawgs

I didn't think I could pull off the mug either. I got cold feet about halfway through. Sorry I ran out of time to finish the inside of the mug. I wanted to try brewer's pitch on it. Let me know if you like the beers. That lost rhino is a stronger one, so enjoy!


----------



## bndawgs

Here's a build shot of how I did the bottom.


----------



## Keebler1

Googled brewers pitch and 1 pound bag says itll cover about 16oz think ill need 2 pounds?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome tankard Steve!! Wow man, nice work for sure. Not an easy one to pull off and have it not leak. Kudos.


----------



## Keebler1

I may use brewers pitch on it and use that for my coffee at church whatyall think?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

"coffee" good call!


----------



## anthm27

Great job on the beer mug Steve, love that work.
Bottle opener fantastic also with the exposed dowel work.
Nice one


----------



## bndawgs

> Googled brewers pitch and 1 pound bag says itll cover about 16oz think ill need 2 pounds?
> 
> - Keebler1


I would probably get 2 lbs. There is also food safe epoxy that's another option. Kenny used that last year on his mug. That might not give off a pine taste like the pitch will. Beeswax is another option.


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks Anthony. The dowels are homemade out of cedar.


----------



## anthm27

> Thanks Anthony. The dowels are homemade out of cedar.
> 
> - Steve


Ok nice, yes I,ve been doing the exposed dowels a bit lately myself, But I,ve been buying the dowel.
I have been meaning to get myself a set of plug cutters. How did you make the dowels?


----------



## RichBolduc

I've also hear of people melting down plastic with acetone and brushing it on. When the acetone evaporates our you're left with a safe plastic coating.

http://www.aswoodturns.com/2019/02/waterproof-wood/

Rich


----------



## bndawgs

> Thanks Anthony. The dowels are homemade out of cedar.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Ok nice, yes I,ve been doing the exposed dowels a bit lately myself, But I,ve been buying the dowel.
> I have been meaning to get myself a set of plug cutters. How did you make the dowels?
> 
> - anthm27


I had some rough cedar and cut out a couple pieces and then used hand plane and belt sander and then chucked them in the drill press to finish them off


----------



## Keebler1

I read it wrong it says 1 pound in volume 16oz i should be able to use 1 pound. Ill look around at the epoxys also


----------



## anthm27

That sure is more authentic and certainly beats buying dowel from Home Depot.


----------



## Keebler1

Its a nice touch


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice Steve. I'm a sucker for those coopered mugs! And look, two Texas boys both got two of my favorite VA IPAs! And Steve and I didn't even collaborate


----------



## anthm27

We have been following this guy, Robert Finlay.




Personally think he's tops.


----------



## bndawgs

Project posted

Not sure how to make it appear here all fancy like


----------



## DavePolaschek

Steve, you want to copy the text from the "embed this project" thing on the project page:










I copy-pasted it to get


----------



## Lazyman

Don't forget to tag your items with beer swap 2019. I think that at least one or two don't have the tag.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebler was talking about lining the tankard with brewers pitch. A couple things. First, a pound of pitch is about a pint. You'll need less than an ounce to line the tankard.

Second, brewers pitch is fine for cold beverages, but I would be leery of using it for coffee. It'll almost certainly melt enough pitch to make your coffee taste like a special turpentine blend.

For hot or cold, most epoxy resins will cure food safe, but very few are rated food safe. The ones that are are almost always the clear, runny, self-leveling ones designed for bar tops. Which is fine, but a runny resin on a tankard means you may have to do multiple coats to make it stop leaking. I found that out last year on my tankard.

I would use an epoxy, just because I almost always have some on hand, but if you're going cold-only, brewers pitch would be a fun experiment. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Dave may just use it for cold then


----------



## HokieKen

I've used Alumilute Ultra Clear Cast to line the inside of the beer mugs I've done. It's certified food safe but for personal use, that wouldn't be a sticking point for me. I had to leave the mugs spinning at the lowest speed on my lathe for several hours while each coat cured in order to prevent it all settling at the bottom. Even then it takes 4 or 5 thin coats to get a nice, even and smooth finish.


----------



## clieb91

All, Kind of lost track of this thread a few weeks ago. Tuned in though to see the final products. Some really cool items. Those coasters are awesome looking and I love the 4 player shut-the-box game.

Maybe I'll get in on next years. In the meantime I will keep an eye out for the next Swap.

CtL


----------



## RichBolduc

Next one is already up!!

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/305906

Rich



> All, Kind of lost track of this thread a few weeks ago. Tuned in though to see the final products. Some really cool items. Those coasters are awesome looking and I love the 4 player shut-the-box game.
> 
> Maybe I ll get in on next years. In the meantime I will keep an eye out for the next Swap.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


----------



## anthm27

> Don t forget to tag your items with beer swap 2019. I think that at least one or two don t have the tag.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yes, seems Earl and Mikes projects not tagged so far, If you send a PM to cricket he can probably get it done.

*EDIT* I was typing a message to Criket Earl , seems you got it.


----------



## EarlS

I had 2019 beer swap in the tag. FYI - there is an edit button in the top right corner that lets the author change the project post. I change the tag to Kenny's 3rd annual beer swap (and beer swap 2019).


----------



## bndawgs

OK, while it's still fresh in my mind, working on another Tankard. Using oak flooring scraps for this one. Already got one side ripped and jointed clean. Will route the dado first and then plane and cut to final length. 


















I'm wondering if I need to mess with the finished side or not? I was thinking of making that the inside.


----------



## anthm27

> I had 2019 beer swap in the tag. FYI - there is an edit button in the top right corner that lets the author change the project post. I change the tag to Kenny s 3rd annual beer swap (and beer swap 2019).
> 
> - EarlS


Got it now thank you.
I thought the edit was time limited, but obviously not.
Cheers


----------



## anthm27

Looking forward to the Barrel Steve,


----------



## mikeacg

I put 2019 Beer Swap in the tags… Don't know why it doesn't show up!


----------



## RichBolduc

Just put in the tags I did…..










Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm wondering if I need to mess with the finished side or not? I was thinking of making that the inside.


Depends what it's finished with (some finishes are alcohol-soluble), but I would almost certainly plane it off and finish it myself so I'd know what I was drinking from.


----------



## mikeacg

That's what I did!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mike, "beer swap 2019" is not the same as "2019 beer swap".

That *may* be the problem.


----------



## mikeacg

Well, I think I have all avenues covered now Dave! I didn't realize it was that anal…
I can adapt…


----------



## Keebler1

Only project not posted sounds like is mine ill try and get it posted thie week


----------



## Bluenote38

> Well, I think I have all avenues covered now Dave! I didn t realize it was that anal…
> I can adapt…
> 
> - mikeacg


As long as you have 2019, Beer, Swap in your tags the search engine will find them in any order. As in Swap Beer 2019. It looks for all three word in the tags, title, or the body. It will order the results differently though


----------



## DavePolaschek

Right, but if someone searches for the three word tag "beer swap 2019" it won't find "2019 beer swap" as a single three-word tag.


----------



## anthm27

Morning all
I see that some LJ,s here are very cluey and up on metal fabrication.
I am looking for some nicely done stainless steel angles for the step treads on these stools.

This sketch below isn.t final but very close to what I want.
The screw heads would have to be countersunk and finish lower than the surface of the angle.

Does anybody know where I could get these reliably made and shipped? I need 4 of them.

Thnaks in advance
Anth


----------



## RichBolduc

I could give you a couple of places in Shenzhen if you want.

Rich



> Morning all
> I see that some LJ,s here are very cluey and up on metal fabrication.
> I am looking for some nicely done stainless steel angles for the step treads on these stools.
> 
> This sketch below isn.t final but very close to what I want.
> The screw heads would have to be countersunk and finish lower than the surface of the angle.
> 
> Does anybody know where I could get these reliably made and shipped?
> 
> Thnaks in advance
> Anth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - anthm27


----------



## anthm27

Shenzhen??? 
Ah yes, but notice I put reliably made and shipped.


----------



## RichBolduc

https://www.wintech-rt.com/

http://tuowei-prototype.com/

I've done a lot of business with them for short runs and prototypes. Great prices.

Rich


----------



## anthm27

> https://www.wintech-rt.com/
> 
> http://tuowei-prototype.com/
> I ve done a lot of business with them for short runs and prototypes. Great prices.
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Ok , thank you. I thought you where joking. Most of the websites are in Chinese, I see these in English.


----------



## GrantA

Anthony they would be very simple to make yourself, but if you really want them made and shipped I'll work up a price for you


----------



## anthm27

> Anthony they would be very simple to make yourself, but if you really want them made and shipped I ll work up a price for you
> 
> - GrantA


Hi Grant,
I think better I stick to the woodwork , If you would do me a price that would be great. Can you PM me your email address?
Ill draw a final sketch and get it to you. I want them nice with smooth rounded edges and the like, something nice neat and special.
Regards
Anth


----------



## bndawgs

More strips cut up. I ended up planing off the factory finish.









Router bit isn't up to the task with the oak, so I'm probably going to try using the dado blade to make make the groove for the bottom piece.


----------



## anthm27

It would be difficult to router out those individual pieces after they,re cut into strips. Maybe easier before they where cut


----------



## bndawgs

> It would be difficult to router out those individual pieces after they,re cut into strips. Maybe easier before they where cut
> 
> - anthm27


Yeah, a better router bit would do way better than this old burnt up craftsman bit, but this time I'm trying it on the table saw. I had a bunch of oak flooring scraps, so they were only 2" wide to start with.


----------



## anthm27

Even on the table saw it would be better done before they cut into strips.
Now that they are cut into strips If you have a nice fine dovetail saw you could do them in a vice by hand saw and chisel very easily. Nice sharp pencil line to work with.


----------



## bndawgs

Hmmm, that's another option. Although I don't have a dovetail saw. Or any sharp chisels for that matter.


----------



## GrantA

I think he's just cutting a dado across the grain for the bottom, router table or tablesaw with miter gauge /sled would be my choices!


----------



## bndawgs

> I think he s just cutting a dado across the grain for the bottom, router table or tablesaw with miter gauge /sled would be my choices!
> 
> - GrantA


Yes, this.

Did You ever cut into that cherry chunk i sent you?


----------



## anthm27

Sled and table saw will be good, just hold them down tight as you run them through so no chattering.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh my! Upper Hand hit a home run with this Yooper Ale Mike )) That's one good beer. Only problem is it goes down a little too easy and a little too fast…


----------



## mikeacg

What are you drinking out of Kenny? Is that a beer pitcher?
Glad to hear you like it! I will let them know!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, it pitches beers into my gullet!

That's actually a mug my buddy Bill (builtnbrooklyn) sent me a couple of years ago. He was one of the
"Founding Fathers" of the beer swap. He's since abandoned us though :-(


----------



## HokieKen

So…. we just finished a beer swap and I'm the only one having a beer on Saturday night??? Bullsugar. Post em up and tell us about em!


----------



## anthm27

> Yeah, it pitches beers into my gullet!
> 
> That's actually a mug my buddy Bill (builtnbrooklyn) sent me a couple of years ago. He was one of the
> "Founding Fathers" of the beer swap. He's since abandoned us though :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


Bill is a good bloke , he picked me up in New York one day and gave me a tour, we went to his shop and drank beer that evening. Yes hes quieter now he moved to Pittsburgh, awsome awesome shop hes got.


----------



## Lazyman

I had this one tonight with my dinner. Another good'n.


----------



## HokieKen

Bill's shop is the envy of all the boys Anthony! He is indeed a good bloke. I have to make my way to Pittsburgh someday and let him wine and dine me too ;-). I'm waiting til all the hard work at his new place is done though ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I've had that one Nathan but I can't remember what I thought about it. Glad you like it though!


----------



## anthm27

Let me know when you are going, Maybe we could pressure him to do a LJ,s meet there.


----------



## bndawgs

speaking of, how is poobaah doing these days? haven't seen him posting lately


----------



## HokieKen

Haven't seen Neil on here either Steve. He posts now and then on Instagram. I think he's up to his ears in cattle…


----------



## HokieKen

I don't think it would require much pressure Anthony ;-) Bill seems like a fella that would be glad to host a group of fellow woodworkers.

You reading this Bill? I know you're slinking around looking at all the beer and wishing you had played!


----------



## Keebler1

Trying this one tonight. Like it so far.


----------



## Keebler1

Couldnt get the pic correct dont know why. Sorry


----------



## Keebler1

This ones next not as good as the first but still good.


----------



## anthm27

Here searching deep for project inspiration while you lot all sleep.
Came up with this type of bedside table thing.
Angles got a good response with the last bench.
Lets see if I can execute it.


----------



## anthm27

1 of 8 
Some of Iowa's finest


----------



## anthm27

2 of 8 
And life's definitely getting better


----------



## EarlS

Antony - I had a Bernie's Red last night with dinner. I'm not sure how well it pairs with spaghetti but I persevered.

I've managed to get through almost all of the varieties Bill sent me:

Both the Keweenaw Red Jacket and Widow Maker are ales, which always taste good.










My wiife drank the blondes so I only got a taste. Both were light and crisp. Good thing I wasn't thirsty because it would have been very easy to drip the whole glass in a couple "sips".

M-43 went down really fast. It was hazy, which, if you read the label, is the way it should look. I had to "borrow" a picture from the interweb as I keep forgetting to take pictures. It was really tasty!!!










All that is left is the Polish Lager which is on tap for tonight. I also stocked up on some of the IA beers I sent Anthony as well as a few that caught my eye.


----------



## HokieKen

Atta way fellas! I like to know what beers are good for my travels ;-)

Keebler, if that Native Species is better than the 8-point, I'm gonna have to hunt it down  The 8-point is one of my go-to IPAs.

I love those hazy IPAs most of the time Earl. That one looks yummy.

Anthony, good looking beers and better looking coasters ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, just go get some. It's beer after all


----------



## DavePolaschek

ZOMG. This man is pretty serious about his beer drinking.


----------



## HokieKen

That dude must be one of those health nuts. He drinks raw eggs.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, after lighting his smoke from a finger dipped in a flaming shot he poured in with the beer and egg. Health nut is exactly what I thought, too.


----------



## HokieKen

Pet peeve #6791: If you want to be certain that I won't buy your item off Craigslist, don't post any pics or a price then say "calls only, no texts or email". I assure you I won't be calling.


----------



## Lazyman

+1 Kenny. I am always tempted to call them and tell them that "this is Raj from Card Services. We have detected that your credit card has been used for illegal activity".


----------



## anthm27

> Antony - I had a Bernie s Red last night with dinner. I m not sure how well it pairs with spaghetti but I persevered.
> 
> - EarlS


That Bernies Red ale is worth going back for more, very nice but didn't last long.
2 down and 6 to go, I will be doing further tasting next weekend. (i,m savoring)

*EDIT:* It put me in the mind of the Movie "weekend at Bernies" definitely was hilarious when I was young.


----------



## duckmilk

Got back about 2 hours ago to 231 posts and read them all, WOW!! There were some really creative projects you guys accomplished! Each year shows something new. I should have written up a list of who made what, but I'm not going back through all of those posts to remember who did what now. I'll get my project posted. Don't know if it will be tonight or tomorrow afternoon but I'll get it done.

Thanks again Kenny!


----------



## HokieKen

Was my pleasure Duck! I'll be back for more next summer no doubt! Welcome home buddy!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sunday evening is a good time for a beer, right?










Big is good. Bigger is gooder.


----------



## HokieKen

That beer's been around since 1865 and no one has drank it yet Dave. That should tell you something ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yep. Told me it was time for me to do my part, Kenny.


----------



## mikeacg

The one good thing about crappy beer is that you don't have to worry about expiration dates…


----------



## HokieKen

Whatever floats your boat Dave ;-) If you like Hamms, Hamms it is! Sounds like Mike would like any you have that might have expired…


----------



## bndawgs

Next, someone is going to post a pic of Stroh's


----------



## Lazyman

You certainly don't want to pack up the Hamms to move to NM. Besides, it would be embarrassing if anyone down there saw you unpack it much less drink it. I think down here that Home Depot might have it on the shelf with the DNA. ;-)

BTW, I've still got a Sierra Nevada Helles in my fridge you can have.


----------



## HokieKen

> You certainly don t want to pack up the Hamms to move to NM. Besides, it would be embarrassing if anyone down there saw you unpack it much less drink it. I think down here that Home Depot might have it on the shelf with the DNA. ;-)
> 
> *BTW, I ve still got a Sierra Nevada Helles in my fridge you can have. *
> 
> - Lazyman


Ha! I went to the store Saturday to pick up a watermelon for my granddaughter. I figured while I was there I'd see if there were any new offerings in the beer aisle. I noticed they had one of the SN sampler packs but I left it there because it was $18. Which isn't bad for a 12 pack but it's too high for a 10 pack which is essentially what you get…


----------



## HokieKen

I did have one of these new IPAs from Deschutes last night and it was excellent. If you liked the Northern Lights, it's along those same lines in the way of flavor but it's a bit stronger. I'll definitely be buying more of these while they're available.

I actually bought that Deschutes to send to you Nathan. But then I checked and Deschutes is VERY available in your location so I didn't send any of theirs…


----------



## Lazyman

I know that I have tried some Deschutes but it might have been on a trip somewhere but don't really remember what it was and how much I liked it. I usually like the higher IBU hoppy beers. I am pretty sure that the Total Wine and Spirits I usually shop at has some of theirs. I will have to look for that one.


----------



## HokieKen

Wait til you get into the Get Bent Mountain IPA Nathan. You're gonna like that one ;-)

For Deschutes, the Fresh Squeezed IPA is really good too. And their Black Butte porter is one of the few dark beers I can drink and actually enjoy it…


----------



## mikeacg

Dave knows I'm just teasing him! Where I grew up, all the taverns had Old Style or Hamms on tap. I didn't become a beer snob until much later in life!
I'm glad that Kenny and I can agree on Black Butte Porter! He sent me a bottle last year and I have since found it over in Marquette. I look at the beer swap as a learning experience!


----------



## HokieKen

> I look at the beer swap as a learning experience!
> 
> - mikeacg


Absolutely Mike! Education is my middle name!

First name: Sex


----------



## HokieKen

Summary of all the reveal pictures for the swap  I'll edit the OP to tell people where to look for this…

*Kenny sent to Nathan:*


















*Keebler sent to Duck:*


















*Anthony sent to Mike:*


















*Bill sent to Earl:*


















*Duck sent to Rich:*


















*Earl sent to Anthony:*


















*Grant sent to Bill:*


















*Mike sent to Kenny:*



























*Nathan sent to Steve:*


















*Rich sent to Grant:*


















*Steve sent to Keebler:*


----------



## GrantA

Slow day at work eh Kenny? Great idea though!

Oh and I forgot to post it last night but this one was surprisingly amazing  a little sour, a little sweet, a little beer


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave knows I'm just teasing him! Where I grew up, all the taverns had Old Style or Hamms on tap.


Yep. And I'm also the guy who drinks the "backwards shorts" (Stroh's).

Pretty much if it comes in a 30-pack, it's good lawnmower beer, which is most of what I drink any more.


----------



## GrantA

Dave does your love for hand tools extend to the mower? I've never seen a reel mower with a cup holder…


----------



## HokieKen

If I were to quit walking and start drinking while I mow, I'd be riding a scooter around Walmart by the time I'm 50…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave does your love for hand tools extend to the mower? I ve never seen a reel mower with a cup holder…


Nope. Walk-behind, but with an engine. No cup-holder, but the beer is post-mowing.


----------



## Keebler1

Make a cupholder for it Dave then the beer is before during and after mowing


----------



## duckmilk

Project posted, Finally!


----------



## anthm27

Summary of reveal pics, well done Kenny


----------



## Lazyman

Cup hold on the mower would have to also be a cooler in Texas. Too dang hot.

In other news, First experiential carving with the CNC. 









A little hard to see since the scrap I use had a huge knot in it but it works okay. Still got some minor issue to work out but after trying for 3 days to get it work right only to find out it was a bad usb cable, it's progress.

Finished up with this


----------



## HokieKen

My final Yooper Ale :-(


----------



## HokieKen

I won't bias you Nathan but I want a report on the 8-point.


----------



## Lazyman

The 8-Point was easy to drink but needed more hoppy bitterness IMO. It would be a good beer when you are thirsty after mowing the lawn.


----------



## HokieKen

Well I'll be damned. I guess I'll have to accept that I'm the only one who thinks that's a great beer. I always expect people to love it and they always say stuff like "meh,



> The 8-Point was easy to drink but needed more hoppy bitterness IMO. It would be a good beer when you are thirsty after mowing the lawn.
> 
> - Lazyman


That's okay, more for me ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

I like it. I just like more bitterness from my IPA's, especially as a warm up for a steak, which is what we had for dinner tonight. I would put this as a middle of the day beer. As I said, an easy drinking beer which means that I could drink more than one, back to back.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> In other news, First experiential carving with the CNC.
> - Lazyman


Nathan,
Glad to see you've made progress. Do you know what you plan to do with it?
Not sure what level your drafting skills are, but another good use for the CNC is precision template guides (for things you can't fit on the CNC). And what software chain are you using?


----------



## bndawgs

Next one up.


----------



## Keebler1

http://widgets.lumberjocks.com/project/411229.jpg[/img][/url[/URL]] finally up


----------



## torus

> Project post finally up:
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## mikeacg

Looks like you are well on your way Nathan! I'll guarantee my first piece didn't look anywhere that nice!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm looking forward to seeing more out of that CNC Nathan!


----------



## Keebler1

Get good with the CNC I have an idea for my mallet we can use it for if your comfortable with it by then


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, learn that thing and you can make my mallet too! ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

I'll take a mallet as well. thanks


----------



## bndawgs

Thoughts on this saw?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good saw. Some people like that unifence, some don't.

I have a Unisaw and love it. It has a Biesemeyer fence though so I can't comment on the unifence.


----------



## bndawgs

It's probably no longer available, but debating on trying to buy it. i could use an upgrade over my cman 113, but not sure if now is the time?


----------



## HokieKen

No, now is not the time. 7:42 is the time to upgrade your table saw. Everybody knows that.


----------



## bndawgs

it's listed for $300. I'm guessing I should have already sent an email and left work?


----------



## HokieKen

You're spinning your wheels at this point Steve. That thing is long gone. I'd definitely send an e-mail just in case though.


----------



## bndawgs

I emailed him, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep! 7:42 is definitely the time. Either AM or PM work. Also, it only works in the time zone you or the tool is in, other time zones don't apply.


----------



## duckmilk

I think you can upgrade the fence if you don't like it, or you can build a fence that fits over that one with all the bells and whistles you want.


----------



## GrantA

Yep 7:42 is what time my big score auctions have closed


----------



## GrantA

Or just drive down here and get one with a beisemeyer fence and extension table


----------



## bndawgs

> Or just drive down here and get one with a beisemeyer fence and extension table
> 
> - GrantA


I thought about that when i was down in SC. but i wasn't sure how to fit it in the van


----------



## HokieKen

Same price Grant? $300? I might come down for that ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Well, the saw is still available. Only because it's this saw instead. Had the wrong picture up at first.


----------



## GrantA

Uh oh Steve steer clear, it's probably this guy, he's just fishin


----------



## HokieKen

What a turd Steve!

My last swap beer other than my bacon beers ). Saving those until I can really sit down and savor them.


----------



## duckmilk

Sucks Steve, that saw is not worth the price.


----------



## Keebler1

My prohect post made top 3 today


----------



## robscastle




----------



## mikeacg

That's as good an excuse as any Rob!


----------



## bndawgs

Mike, can you do embroidering too?


----------



## mikeacg

Steve,

I PMed you…


----------



## HokieKen

> Mike, can you do embroidering too?
> 
> - Steve


I think Steve wants a shirt like mine Mike.


----------



## bndawgs

Think there's enough here to make a 6ft base cabinet?


----------



## HokieKen

Is there 6' of it?


----------



## anthm27

Just watched Woodstock on Netflix. Epic is an understatement


----------



## HokieKen

> Just watched Woodstock on Netflix. Epic is an understatement
> 
> - anthm27


I love that dude.









A buncha hippies screwin' and crappin' all over my farm while trippin' and playin' loud music on the other hand. I'll pass… There was some great music there though ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, the long pieces are around 8ft i believe. they are side panels for a built in oven cabinet. i might mess with them this weekend if the weather is nice and while I still have my dado blade in the TS. i was hoping there would be enough trim to make the face frame. it's for a wet bar in the basement that i'm finally getting around to 4 yrs later.


----------



## GrantA

Are you asking if eight is enough to get six? If so, I'm thinking it probably is
;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah. You might even have 2 left over.


----------



## bndawgs

LOL, I figured as much. I'm mainly bored trying to distract myself as I try to choke down some plain ass oatmeal. It's terrible. I should have gone to chikfila


----------



## GrantA

Don't forget you have to pay taxes, a.k.a. kerf. Nothing is free


----------



## bndawgs

no wonder people get skinny from eating oatmeal. they probably don't finish it and end up starving themselves


----------



## HokieKen

You need some biscuits and gravy to go with your oatmeal. Then dump the oatmeal down the drain.


----------



## GrantA

Who eats plain Oatmeal? I love Oatmeal but it has to have some flavor, berries, banana, a little maple syrup yum! I usually use a scoop of vanilla protein powder as the sweetener. Great breakfast


----------



## bndawgs

I know. i tried to put some cocoa powder in, but that definitely didn't cut it. i like the brown sugar flavor the best.


----------



## HokieKen

> Who eats plain Oatmeal?
> 
> - GrantA


Horses.


----------



## EarlS

Just finished my plain oatmeal. Thanks for the encouragement Kenny!!!


----------



## HokieKen

At least it ain't corn…


----------



## DavePolaschek

I prefer corn if it's going into beer. Oatmeal doesn't ferment as cleanly.


----------



## GrantA

mmm Oatmeal stout!

How long can we keep this thread on the first page before Kenny takes it behind the barn to_ it? 
Fill in the blank bahaha


----------



## jeffswildwood

Pass on the oatmeal but I'll tear up some grits! Cheese, a little butter and bacon with a dash or syrup.


----------



## robscastle

Now I wonder who these two guys are?










I bet they had some of this:-

https://www.uncletobys.com.au/australian-oats

and possibly some Byron Bay additives !!! ha ha

I am told they make great cookies there too!


----------



## Lazyman

> I m looking forward to seeing more out of that CNC Nathan!
> 
> - HokieKen


Today's lesson learned. If you pause it and turn the router off so you can get a piece that broke loose because you made the tabs too small, don't forget to turn the router back on before you hit continue. First attempt at a cutout failed. Fortunately, I remembered before it broke my only spiral end mill. 









Today's beer was the best one yet.









Yesterday, I enjoyed the Majestic Mullet and had the urge all day to get my hair cut. Wasn't sure I was going to like the Kolsch but it was good.


----------



## HokieKen

I knew it! ;-) I was pretty sure the Get Bent Mountain would be your favorite of the lot. It's my favorite too. I honestly don't remember anything about the flavor of the Save The Galaxy but of all the others, I thought the Get Bent Mountain would be the strongest bitterness for ya.


----------



## HokieKen

And I find that there aren't a lot of Kolsches on the market, at least around here. But I think I've liked every one I've tried. The mullet is definitely my favorite one.


----------



## mikeacg

Rob,
George Harrison and Ravi Shankar…

Kenny,
Package headed your way. I couldn't get any Yooper beer cans in the box. When I flattened them to make them fit, all the beer ran out! Even duct tape wasn't going to fix that…


----------



## HokieKen

Well in that case, I demand a full refund! ;-) Thanks bud!


----------



## robscastle

100 % correct Mike
Legend has it he was a great hit at Woodstock.


----------



## mikeacg

There aren't a lot of Kolaches on the market either Kenny but they are soooooo tasty! 
And no refunds son!

I'm surprised that you even heard of Woodstock down-under Rob! Certainly not back when it happened… Probably history based on someone's rewriting of history!


----------



## robscastle

I was around in the era and I certainly had the music albums but didn't attend obviously.

I know his sitar music fans grew as a result, hence John Lennon showing his interest in it as well.


----------



## mikeacg

Old fart!


----------



## MSquared

Ravi Shankar's daughter, Anoushka, is a sitar master. And gorgeous! I can stand the music a bit longer when I see her playing. For instance in 'The Concert for George'.


----------



## bndawgs

do i need a 10 piece router bushing set?


----------



## HokieKen

Only if you have a router and want to use it for template routing.


----------



## bndawgs

Woodcraft and their sale ads always make me want something.


----------



## KelleyCrafts




----------



## GrantA

Steve you should hold out for a 12pc set


----------



## MSquared

KC - That's funny! We had a Squirrel that would eat from our hands and come to the kitchen window. He would just sit right there and eat right by us. His name was 'Dave'!  (My wife's training another one. His kid?)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I am that squirrel Marty. I just posted that selfie to see if you would recognize me!!!


----------



## RichBolduc

Don't worry Steve… Coming to work every day makes me want things… lol

Rich



> Woodcraft and their sale ads always make me want something.
> 
> - Steve


----------



## MSquared

KC - Well, you're a friendly little fella!


----------



## bndawgs

lol @grantA

anyone want to make me some red oak dowels out of the scraps i have? I want to get this other beer mug finished up, so i can move on to something new


----------



## bndawgs

Ok, just got a new idea.

how do bourbon barrels work on the inside? Do they remain waterproof since the staves are charred?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lowes carries oak dowels Steve.


----------



## RichBolduc

Not all barrels get charred.. Part of it's from the liquid making them swell so much and saturating them. They still leak essentially. The Jameson distillery loses 40,000 bottles of whiskey a day due to evaporation and this.

Rich



> Ok, just got a new idea.
> 
> how do bourbon barrels work on the inside? Do they remain waterproof since the staves are charred?
> 
> - Steve


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, I know. But what fun would it be to buy one when I can spend 15 hrs making one? lol

Here's my new idea. I want to add a lid to my mug and turn it into a bourbon barrel looking thing. And maybe put bourbon in it. Thoughts?


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like a pretty creative mallet head to me Steve. Just sayin'.


----------



## RichBolduc

A mallet that doubles as a flask…... Hmmmmmmm

Rich



> Looks like a pretty creative mallet head to me Steve. Just sayin .
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Keebler1

Steve once you get the bourbon poured in and sealed you have my address


----------



## MSquared

Still mulling over what I want to do with these Rye Barrels. Right now, they're 'end tables' out on the patio. You can see that they have leaked (seeped) a bit. Natural Capillary Action. The charring on the inside is mainly for flavoring. The liquid expands (swells) the staves, thus sealing them.

P.S.; I tried posting the photo after rotating and saving it in four different positions. Very frustrating! Some have worked fine, others just won't cooperate. Gotta be a better way. Yeah, I've done the cropping and landscape mode. Still ….


----------



## duckmilk

The whiskey barrels at work (maybe 200 of them?) seep a little but don't really leak. There is a place in west TX around Muleshoe that makes small ones for personal use that I have ordered from, can't remember the name, but they will engrave them with whatever you want on the front, like Steve's pic above. I ordered a couple of one gallon ones for gifts and the instructions were to fill them with water first to let the wood swell. If you keep liquid in them, they hardly leak at all.
(I thought I kept one for myself, but danged if I can remember where it is)


----------



## MSquared

Duck - It's behind the bar. Down on the left.


----------



## HokieKen

A Thursday night treat…


----------



## robscastle

For those who enjoy the music,










Anoushka Shankar's life story is stranger than fiction
Anoushka Shankar is the daughter of Ravi Shankar, and half-sister of Norah Jones

FEW stories are as fascinating as that of Anoushka Shankar's. The London-born sitar player was age seven when she found out that she was the daughter of Ravi Shankar, the world-famous Indian classical musician.

Less than a decade later came a further revelation: She had a half-sister in the US, the singer/songwriter Norah Jones. When the sisters first met as teenagers, in 1997, both were simultaneously on the cusp of successful music careers without knowing it. Jones, of course, would go on to become one of the biggest selling artists in the world, while Shankar's sitar-driven albums would earn her five Grammy nominations.

"It's a pretty fascinating story and you couldn't really write this stuff," says Shankar from the East London home she shares with her husband, film director Joe Wright, and their sons Zubin, 5, and Mohan, 1.

"I understand why people find it interesting. When Norah and I first met, everybody wanted to know whether we would instantly feel like sisters, but to me it was an unanswerable question. I have never known another sister to compare."

Now 34-years-old, Shankar is warm to questions about her family. "It's part of my story, and that's absolutely fine, but it's not the only part," she says.

That story wouldn't be half as interesting if Shankar hadn't gone on to forge her own remarkable career. Over eight albums she has become one of the leading instrumentalists in world music, fusing electronica, jazz, and traditional Indian ragas over her exceptional sitar playing. Her collaborators have included Sting and M.I.A, while she has also worked with "Uncle George", better known to us as her father's long-time friend, George Harrison.

I wonder does she like beer?


----------



## anthm27

> Rob,
> George Harrison and Ravi Shankar…
> 
> Kenny,
> Package headed your way. I couldn t get any Yooper beer cans in the box. When I flattened them to make them fit, all the beer ran out! Even duct tape wasn t going to fix that…
> 
> - mikeacg


You Knew that???
Brilliant.
Mike did you get to Woodstock?


----------



## anthm27

> Yeah, I know. But what fun would it be to buy one when I can spend 15 hrs making one? lol
> 
> Here s my new idea. I want to add a lid to my mug and turn it into a bourbon barrel looking thing. And maybe put bourbon in it. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Excellent Idea,
I knew you'd come around to the Barrell idea


----------



## anthm27

> For those who enjoy the music,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anoushka Shankar's life story is stranger than fiction
> Anoushka Shankar is the daughter of Ravi Shankar, and half-sister of Norah Jones
> 
> FEW stories are as fascinating as that of Anoushka Shankar's. The London-born sitar player was age seven when she found out that she was the daughter of Ravi Shankar, the world-famous Indian classical musician.
> 
> Less than a decade later came a further revelation: She had a half-sister in the US, the singer/songwriter Norah Jones. When the sisters first met as teenagers, in 1997, both were simultaneously on the cusp of successful music careers without knowing it. Jones, of course, would go on to become one of the biggest selling artists in the world, while Shankar's sitar-driven albums would earn her five Grammy nominations.
> 
> "It's a pretty fascinating story and you couldn't really write this stuff," says Shankar from the East London home she shares with her husband, film director Joe Wright, and their sons Zubin, 5, and Mohan, 1.
> 
> "I understand why people find it interesting. When Norah and I first met, everybody wanted to know whether we would instantly feel like sisters, but to me it was an unanswerable question. I have never known another sister to compare."
> 
> Now 34-years-old, Shankar is warm to questions about her family. "It's part of my story, and that's absolutely fine, but it's not the only part," she says.
> 
> That story wouldn't be half as interesting if Shankar hadn't gone on to forge her own remarkable career. Over eight albums she has become one of the leading instrumentalists in world music, fusing electronica, jazz, and traditional Indian ragas over her exceptional sitar playing. Her collaborators have included Sting and M.I.A, while she has also worked with "Uncle George", better known to us as her father's long-time friend, George Harrison.
> 
> I wonder does she like beer?
> 
> - robscastle


And just as Marty mssquared pointed out, very very easy on the eye.


----------



## anthm27

I have to say that this Sierra Nevada Pale ale has quickly entered into my top 5 beers.
Liquid gold


----------



## mikeacg

I did not get to Woodstock! I was 16 at the time and my buddy Steve Krueger and I were planning to go but after the trouble we got into for hitch-hiking to Madison, WI (His parents called out the State Patrol on us), we decided to pass. 
That said, it has been posited that if all the people who claimed to have gone to Woodstock had really attended, they would have covered the entire state of New York and more! 
We did add a number of new songs to our repertoire after that event though… 
I haven't played a sitar yet but there's still time! I recently picked up a flute on Ebay which I'm currently learning so I'm down to only a few instruments that I haven't tried!


----------



## anthm27

> We did add a number of new songs to our repertoire after that event though…
> 
> - mikeacg


How are we all here on the beer forum going to hear and see you play Mike???


----------



## robscastle

I haven't played a sitar yet but there's still time! I recently picked up a flute on Ebay which I'm currently learning so I'm down to only a few instruments that I haven't tried!
OK too many beers and I now think I have to out do Kenny … so I was pretty good on the pink oboe in my day!!
With that I had better go to bed before I get into too much more trouble.


----------



## mikeacg

When you come to the UP, Anthony, I will play some good old Southern Gospel/bluegrass for you!


----------



## HokieKen

> When you come to the UP, Anthony, I will play some good old Southern Gospel/bluegrass for you!
> 
> - mikeacg


I love me some gospel and bluegrass! Everyone who wants Mike to post a video of him singing Mountain Dew say "aye"!

*AYE!*


----------



## anthm27

*AYE*


----------



## DavePolaschek

Heh! Saw this on twitter today and thought of you.



> IPA's are just pumpkin spice lattes for middle age white guys


I don't necessarily agree, but if I had been drinking beer, it would've come out of my nose.


----------



## jeffswildwood

*AYE*

I played trumpet for many years. From 4th grade until I graduated High School. Got quite good at it. My favorite was jazz. It belonged to my Father and was quite old when I got it. In a story from my Mom, he played it in the strip joints in Chicago, in the early 1940's, when they had bands. She would laugh when she told me he was fired for "not keeping his eye on the music". I wonder what distracted him? LOL It was passed on to my Son who also played it through his school years.


----------



## EarlS

> I love me some gospel and bluegrass! Everyone who wants Mike to post a video of him singing Mountain Dew say "aye"!
> 
> *AYE!*
> 
> - HokieKen


*AYE *

When I was growing up all we listened to was the BLackwood Brothers, the Spears family, and other old time gospel. Now days, throw in some Blues, Bluegrass, and old (50's to 70's country).


----------



## jeffswildwood

I went to many bluegrass festivals around here years back. Late 70's and early 80"s. Some of them I actually remember )) Lots of beer and moonshine! Lots of fun and lots of wild country girls!


----------



## HokieKen

What shall I drink on the first day of college football? Why Bacon Beer of course!


----------



## mikeacg

First day? Where have you been? The number one team in the nation played on Thursday night and won handily…


----------



## HokieKen

We don't count that one Mike. The first day isn't until the Hokies play ;-)

BTW, Bacon Beer is good. I don't feel like there was enough alcohol to justify the power of the taste though. It's got a very strong flavor. I'm still looking forward to another one though


----------



## mikeacg

Here's to a good season for the Hokies!
I was afraid that the English Mild might be a bit dark for your tastes so it's good to hear that you liked it. Let me know after you triy the other one. Bob's still trying to fine-tune the taste.
You have to push the flavor a bit just to be sure they taste the Bacon. Otherwise it could just be something that they don't quite recognize. It's hard to balance the fat content of bacon with the brewing process. The fat tends to kill the yeast!


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone know if I can get bacon beer in Dallas area?


----------



## MSquared

A major BLT with garden tomatoes and an ice-cold beer for brunch. Bacon Beer taste acquisition problem solved! ... You're welcome!


----------



## Keebler1

Trying this one today. Pretty good


----------



## Keebler1

This one is good but not as good as going coastal


----------



## anthm27

There is a few *AYE,s* for hearing and seeing Mike play and sing.
Anymore


> ?


?


----------



## anthm27

Duck been helping me on the PM with design and measurements.of his board game. 
I'm feeling your pain Duck. One set of tiles down, 3 sets to go. Hand burnt

Happy hour is Notch session pils


----------



## mikeacg

Thank God for my laser engraver! I won't be hand-burning all those numbers on my set (More time to drink beer!)


----------



## anthm27

Mike, It only takes 2 hours of hand burn engrave for 9 pieces. The Biggest problem I've got is that I wear my reading glasses and at the end of it I can't see a thing. Except the beer fridge of course.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I made this one a few years ago. https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/103796 I sent Steve Ramsey a link and thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## PaulDoug

Another way to apply the numbers to the tiles would be to print them on decal paper, apply them than apply finish over them.


----------



## HokieKen

Last one…









Thanks for a couple of weeks of good beers to sample Mike!


----------



## duckmilk

You should have had those beers yesterday. It was National Bacon Day.

Yeah, burning the numbers in is time consuming Anth. You did a lot better job on yours than I did.


----------



## anthm27

Thanks Duck,
I,m using a plastic 15mm stencil to draw the numbers though,not as artistic as your freehand drawing of them.
Hammering Rain here so indoor work is in order.
Horrendous Typhoon east of you , hope your not affected
Cheers
Anth


----------



## GrantA

I've been here this weekend 









The surf is churning crazy way around here from the storm!


----------



## anthm27

Did you crack a wave????


----------



## anthm27

> Another way to apply the numbers to the tiles would be to print them on decal paper, apply them than apply finish over them.
> 
> - PaulDoug


I Had a look at that decal paper. Interesting. Thanks for the input and idea.

Duck I Managed to get it down to 1.5 hours per set.

Drilled, marked, arris off, sanded and burnt. 1.5 hours per set. Basically ten minutes per tile. That's after they where cut. And after I had my system in place.

Beer sierra navada pale ale, yes please.


----------



## mikeacg

My brewer buddy came back from Ohio this weekend bearing gifts!









Quadruple Barrel Big Bad Baptist Imperial Stout… Nectar of the Gods!!!









Truly amazing flavor with the cacao nibs and the whiskey and rum barrel aging! 11.6% - a real sipping beer that will knock you on your butt if you don't show it a bit of respect!

From the label:
Imperial Stout aged in whiskey & rum barrels with roasted cacao nibs, barrel-aged coffee beans, barrel-aged coconut & barrel-aged almond.


----------



## anthm27

Wooo, that looks very very salubrious indeed.
I see you've adopted the small glass thing?


----------



## mikeacg

Absolutely Anthony! The only way to drink something this good is to sip slowly - roll it around in your mouth so all your taste buds get an opportunity to savor the flavors… 
The distributor has pretty good coverage of the states so you should be able to find it on your next trip over!


----------



## anthm27

I'll have a look around, the barrel and flavours used seem crazy good.


----------



## bndawgs

Little bitter. But I'll take the 9.5% alcohol content.


----------



## Lazyman

That's one of my favorites Steve. I love the bitter ones and rye IPA is even better. Then add the double on top of that and I'm in heaven.


----------



## mikeacg

Rye IPA? Sounds like a winner! I'll have to see if I can find any up here!


----------



## HokieKen

How about a Hazy Little Thing from Sierra Nevada in a Hokie little thing from Mike while I do a little saw filing?


----------



## Lazyman

My last swap beer, shared with a friend. We were almost half done before I remembered to take a picture. 









This IPA had a mild bitterness but was still quite good, probably in part because it was a 9+% ABV. Even with the alcohol content it was a smooth drinking beer. I would definitely drink it again. Even my friend who usually doesn't like non-bitter beers liked it.


----------



## mikeacg

Glad to see you got the new coozies Kenny! Use them proudly!!
I checked out the Hardywood brewing website… Quite an interesting bunch of flavors offered. Something for everyone it would appear!


----------



## HokieKen

Good to know Nathan. I'll have to pick up one of those for myself. Anything 9+ ABV that goes down smooth is a winner in my book


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, you need to find some bells brewery hopslam next year when it comes out. Or have Mike send you some from up there. It's pretty smooth for a double ipa


----------



## mikeacg

I can hook you up Kenny! We could do a Beer of the Month swap (with just 2 members in the club)...


----------



## HokieKen

> I can hook you up Kenny! We could do a Beer of the Month swap (with just 2 members in the club)...
> 
> - mikeacg


I'm good for that club! )


----------



## Keebler1

Had this one tonight. Good taste


----------



## Keebler1

Last one from the swap. Pretty good. My favorite was the first one Native Species


----------



## bndawgs

I'm going to have to get some of that native species. That face plant is pretty good


----------



## anthm27

I'm just happy we ain't dead and buried here on the beer swap forum.
Little gin and tonic for me this evening.


----------



## mikeacg

Had the opportunity to taste test a Canadian import: La Fin Du Monde (The end of the world).








Origin: Chambly, Quebec
To date, La Fin du Monde has earned more medals and awards in major international competitions than any other Canadian beer.








A Belgian Triple that was quite enjoyable! Not in-your-face like a lot of Triples, well-blended with just a touch of clove flavor. 9% in a 750 ml bottle. Not cheap but worth every penny!


----------



## HokieKen

That looks pretty yummy Mike. Though, I'm not usually a fan of Tripels.


----------



## HokieKen

Shout out to a really good, really underrated beer.


----------



## Lazyman

Especially since they are an Anheuser-Busch brand. AB bought Karbach Brewing Co. down in Houston a few years ago have have so far seemed to let them keep doing what they do best. Karbach Hopadillo is still a pretty good IPA.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep, that's my go to "cheap" beer right there. Really good and hasn't changed at all from years ago when I first started drinking that stuff. The bud light folks have left it alone.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Lawnmower beer is an import tonight. Temperature is 62F so not a ton of hydration was needed.


----------



## HokieKen

Jamaica Mon!


----------



## anthm27

Very Very Salubrious looking Sundays there gents.
Looking good.


----------



## Keebler1

Wanna come mow my lawn Dave


----------



## Lazyman

Well what do you know. I guess I miscounted. There was one more swap beer hiding in the back of the fridge and it is a good one. A nice hoppy IPA . Thanks again Kenny for running another great beer swap and for sending me a great sampler. Not a stinker in the group.


----------



## HokieKen

Glad you enjoyed Nathan! I'll have to pick up a couple of those Save the Galaxy. I've had it before but I can't remember it at all.

When I bought the Shocktop today, I went to the store with the intent oof getting a twelve pack of the Orange Get Bent Mountain seasonal IPA before it disappears until next summer. I was too late… But my taste buds were all primed up for an "orange" beer so the Shocktop got the call 

I'd love to try a few of those Dream Crushers. If you ever want to swap some beers without the woodworking, give me a shout


----------



## HokieKen

...


----------



## DavePolaschek

My doctor says I should cut down, Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

You most definitely should not cut down Kenny. At least not without a respirator.


----------



## mikeacg

A little Friday night happy hour fun!









I did manage to find some Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout (9.0%) over in Marquette yesterday. Very tasty (and very black)!!!









Also found a great tasting import… Samuel Smith's Organic Chocolate Stout (5.0% and Organic!!! I think that means I am drinking healthier?) from the Oldest Brewery in Yorkshire. "Brewed with water from the original brewery well sunk in 1758."









And last but not least is this offering of Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale (8.2% from Lexington Brewing and Distilling Co.) which was received as interest on a loan (Not used to getting paid back when I lend money and NEVER with interest!!!). Interesting flavors but a bit of a sourness in the aftertaste… I wouldn't buy it but it was worth a go - All beer tasting is educational!


----------



## anthm27

Ahhhhh, awesome Mike, Great that you found the Russian stout.
Excellent.
So, is it my imagination or is it quite good yer? At 9 percent and stout its Definitely not for ammeters that is for sure.
Hope Mother got her nip of Brandy also.
Great stuff.
Anth


----------



## mikeacg

Anthony,
Very good! Thanks for the tip! And the UK brew was outstanding as well…
Mama's off to my sister's house for a bit so I have been pretty much living at the store, trying to get stuff done! Winter is coming…
Mike


----------



## corelz125

A little joke for you guys.

"Yesterday scientists revealed that beer contains small traces of female hormones. To prove their theory, the scientists fed 100 men 12 pints of beer and observed that 100% of them gained weight, talked excessively without making sense, became emotional, and couldn't drive. No further testing is planned."


----------



## Keebler1

This is good if you like root beer


----------



## anthm27

Excellent, Truly excellemt


> A little joke for you guys.
> 
> "Yesterday scientists revealed that beer contains small traces of female hormones. To prove their theory, the scientists fed 100 men 12 pints of beer and observed that 100% of them gained weight, talked excessively without making sense, became emotional, and couldn t drive. No further testing is planned."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## anthm27

Duck milk if your reading, I thought I would have had this glued up today, as you know a lot of work in these.
Getting dowels drilled accurately has taken a lot of time.
I,m almost ready to glue and clamp , but not today. 5pm here.


----------



## bndawgs

Had this one last night. I'll admit, it smelled a lot like weed. I thought it was pretty good though.


----------



## HokieKen

I was having my first beer of the weekend and couldn't help but think of y'all. Just had to bump the thread one more time ;-)


----------



## GrantA

You almost beat me today Kenny!


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok my last beer from the swap. They've all been great but the Seal Lion Sour is by far the best sour I've had


----------



## GrantA

Glad you liked it them Bill! For the rest of y'all the sea lion sour was the pink one I was talking good about.


----------



## mikeacg

I was going to post this picture last night - but it is better if I don't post when I've been drinking! Had the opportunity to sample a 200 year anniversary export stout from Guinness - 200 years in America in 2017 so they made this brew using a black patent malt. They found the recipe in their log books from 1817 so it seems appropriate.







]
I also though you all might enjoy seeing dear old Ma enjoying snacks and her weekly Brandy Manhattan.
Of topic a bit: I put up some Instant Pot wine on Monday night and it is bubbling away down here next to my feet by my desk. The guy who came up with the idea says it is better than 2-Buck-Chuck so I thought I would give it a try. It has to sit for at least 8 days before you try it… Simple ingredients: 64 oz. bottle of juice, cup of sugar, packet of yeast (based on the fruit). 48 hours at the low yogurt setting, opening and closing the valve every 8 hours… Can't get much easier to my way of thinking!
















Worked all day so I can watch football tonight! What kind of beer goes with VICTORY? Tiger Beer (Anthony, can you get me some? Ha ha ha!)


----------



## Lazyman

I was too spent to even drink a beer yesterday. Gary and his buddy George (pictured below starting the first cut) and I went and cut a couple of bois d'arc slabs from this tree and also collected some nice turning blanks. This was the small log which yielded about 20×72" slabs. We only managed to get 2 slabs (takes 3 cuts because you remove the bark with the first cut) before the blade (and we) were too dull to proceed. This is when I wish I had a portable saw mill, though it would take a big one and a front end loader at least to handle these heavy logs 









I wish I had taken a picture of the tree after we were done. Looked like a yellow snowfall. It would make a nice 1000 pound bench. If anyone wants to get some, there is still literally a couple of tons of it left. This was the biggest bois d'arc tree I have ever seen. The tree had 2 trunks and when the smaller one fell over, they decided they had better cut the other one down before it fell on the house. I counted the rings on the larger of the 2 trunks and it was at about 65 years old and probably close to 36" in diameter.


----------



## HokieKen

That is some HARD work Nathan. I have 3 Oaks and a Hickory laying various places waiting for me to do that to em…

Yard Beer! (Well… driveway beer technically)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nathan, milling like that is definitely a young mans game. I do my share but smaller logs here in AZ.

Shocktop is a fantastic yard beer. Good chill beer too if options are limited.


----------

